
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (October 2019) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company. If it isn&#x27;t a household name, explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email if you are personally interested in the job.<p>Searchers: Try <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;</a>,
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.<p>Don&#x27;t miss these other fine threads:<p><i>Who wants to be hired?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21126012" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21126012</a><p><i>Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21126013" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21126013</a>
======
FasterFPGAs
Intel (Quartus FPGA compiler) | Toronto, ON, Canada

Interested in working on algorithmically-complex C++ code to squeeze out every
last bit of performance? Actually using advanced computer science knowledge
outside of interviews and programming competitions? Optimizing graph-based
algorithms simultaneously for runtime, memory, and quality of the resulting
solution? Understanding the hardware as well as the software? Then working on
Quartus, Intel's compiler for FPGAs, is for you.

You will work in a downtown Toronto location, with an amazing and diverse
group of talented engineers, on some of the most intellectually challenging
problems in the world, and your work will directly benefit areas like AI,
telecommunications, healthcare, aerospace, finance and more.

I am looking to hire specifically for the Timing Analysis team, which is
responsible for one of the most critical components in the Quartus compilation
flow (all compilation decisions are ultimately aimed at making the resulting
FPGA design faster, and to determine the impact of various decisions on speed
you need a robust and efficient timing engine). My colleagues are hiring for
other roles. Canadian citizens or Permanent Residents preferred.

Please feel free to ask any questions here in comments, or send a resume to
evgeny dot osovetsky at my company name dot com.

~~~
serenk3r
Is there any part time internships available? I am a second year in undergrad
with strong mathematical intuition and interest for research.

~~~
FasterFPGAs
Part-time - not really, but if you're available for a full-time 12 to 16
months internship (and have the legal right to work in Canada) please get in
touch.

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Product Managers, Senior Designers,
Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site Reliability Engineers, and more! |
Washington, DC | ONSITE [https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

We're looking for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product
managers, and more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring, and redesigning
critical government services. You'll join a team of the most talented
technologists from across the private sector and government. No government
experience or resume required! We work on some of the biggest issues affecting
the American people there are: immigration, veterans, students, health care,
and more. Come join us in shifting government tech in the right direction!

See one of our Reports to Congress for examples of what you could be working
on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

In plain language: We are looking for empathetic and mission focused
engineers, designers, product managers, government procurement specialists,
bureaucracy hackers, and more with 3+ years of experience in the tech industry
to work on sometimes ambiguous-- sometimes huge-- but always impactful work
for the American people.

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/apply](https://www.usds.gov/apply)

------
bchurch
GitLab | Remote only | Full time

It’s an exciting time to join GitLab. We’re a fast-growing, all-remote company
where you can contribute and make an impact from almost anywhere in the world.
You’ll be part of an ambitious, productive team that values transparency and
collaboration.

We’re hiring throughout the company, including support engineers, product
designers, engineering managers, security engineers, sales development
representatives, technical writers, product managers, technical account
managers, solutions architects, sales managers, and strategic account leaders.
Browse our full list of open roles:
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

Hear from several of our team members about how they balance their love for
travel with a full-time career at GitLab:
[https://about.gitlab.com/2019/09/23/how-to-push-code-
from-a-...](https://about.gitlab.com/2019/09/23/how-to-push-code-from-a-
hammock/)

Learn more about life at GitLab:
[https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/#life-at-
gitlab](https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/#life-at-gitlab)

~~~
marmaduke
Is production ruby/rails experience really a hard requirement for your backend
positions? Do you see on-the-job learning as ineffective?

I've been looking over GitLab's jobs for at least a year, but nothing for the
Python programmer in sight...

~~~
joshmn
Not a Gitlabber, but more info on that: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-
gitlab-com/merge_requests/...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-gitlab-
com/merge_requests/2695)

~~~
sytse
Thanks for posting that. Ruby or Go experience is required for backend
positions.

~~~
crankylinuxuser
I know when I interviewed 3 years ago, they wanted k8s experience as well.

I found out that too was a hard requirement at the time, but only at the 3rd
interview.

Then again, it HAS been 3 years. Lots of things change, esp in tech.

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera | Engineering | Palo Alto, CA | Budapest, Hungary | Bangalore, India
| Onsite

At Cloudera, we believe that data can make what is impossible today, possible
tomorrow. We empower people to transform complex data into clear and
actionable insights. Cloudera delivers an enterprise data cloud for any data,
anywhere, from the Edge to AI. Powered by the relentless innovation of the
open source community, Cloudera advances digital transformation for the
world’s largest enterprises.

Last week, we launched our flagship product, Cloudera Data Platform, the
world’s first enterprise data cloud
[https://www.cloudera.com/products/cloudera-data-
platform.htm...](https://www.cloudera.com/products/cloudera-data-
platform.html)

We are in engineering hiring growth mode-Check out all our openings here:
[https://www.cloudera.com/careers.html](https://www.cloudera.com/careers.html)

~~~
noviehl
Hi, I'm from India. Just wanted to know if you guys are open to hiring from
here for Budapest. Thanks!

~~~
Infosourcer
Hi noviehl-not sure we can easily sponsor jobs from India to Budapest. We have
a great deal of India jobs though- any interest there? Thank you!

~~~
avgeek23
Any intern positions open in Bangalore ?

~~~
Infosourcer
Please look at our Careers site :)

------
rockyfarmer
Kira Systems | Multiple Senior Software Developers | Toronto, Canada | Remote
| Onsite | [https://www.kirasystems.com](https://www.kirasystems.com)

Kira Systems is a powerful machine learning software that identifies,
extracts, and analyzes text in your contracts and other documents. Our
software is intuitive and easy-to-use to uncover relevant information for some
of the largest law firms, professional services and corporate companies in the
world.

We are always looking for talented people to join our team locally, remotely,
and offer support for those looking to relocate to our headquarters in
Toronto.

We're hiring Quality Engineering Specialists, Machine Learning Devs, Research
Scientist, Machine Learning, and Developers to work in all areas of our stack.
Possibilities include working on Clojure web server, backend data processing
services, and both our platform API and SDK. We use PostgreSQL to store our
data and don’t hide SQL behind big frameworks. We also use many other popular
technologies such as Go, RabbitMQ, Zookeeper, ElasticSearch, and Docker.

For more information, visit our careers page
[https://www.kirasystems.com/careers](https://www.kirasystems.com/careers) or
email us at jobs@kirasystems.com.

------
banuguler
Co—Star Astrology | Full-time | On-site | New York | $130-150k + equity

[https://www.costarastrology.com](https://www.costarastrology.com)

Co-Star is bringing astrology into the 21st century with a social,
personalized experience that helps people reflect and connect in real,
meaningful ways. We just raised $5m from the people behind companies like
Glossier, Rent the Runway, eBay, Periscope, and Everlane.

We’re looking for iOS, Android, and full-stack software developers to join our
8-person team in Chinatown, NYC.

We want your help:

    
    
      • Transforming NASA data into astrological patterns that astrologers can write and map copy to
      • Using TB of data to define and create personalized, emotionally resonant content
      • Developing internal tools to give our writers superpowers
      • Shipping new features & A/B tests in our Apple-lauded iOS app
      • Scaling our backend infrastructure to >1M daily users
    

Our stack includes

    
    
      • Haskell for our backend
      • Swift and Android Native (kotlin) for our mobile apps 
      • React and TypeScript on the web (costarastrology.com + internal tools)
      • AWS to host our infrastructure
      • PostgreSQL
    

Competitive comp, $0 deductible fully-covered health care, unlimited vacation
(min 4 weeks), conference/book/whatever budget

Read more details here ->
[https://www.costarastrology.com/jobs](https://www.costarastrology.com/jobs)
\+ feel free to email directly with questions -> banu at costarastrology.com

~~~
mdni007
Now this is something you don't see often

~~~
0_gravitas
i wonder if itll be like that flat earther group that accidentally proved the
earth was not indeed flat, maybe theyll actually find out that it really is
all nonsense

~~~
ScottFree
Source? That would be amusing to see.

~~~
0_gravitas
[https://metro.co.uk/2019/02/27/flat-earthers-accidentally-
pr...](https://metro.co.uk/2019/02/27/flat-earthers-accidentally-prove-earth-
round-netflix-documentary-8772206/) one "experiement"

[https://www.triplem.com.au/story/flat-earthers-
spend-20-000-...](https://www.triplem.com.au/story/flat-earthers-
spend-20-000-trying-to-prove-earth-is-flat-accidentally-prove-its-
round-129953) the other

~~~
ScottFree
Danke.

------
exAspArk
Hyre | Full-Stack Developer | Toronto, Canada | ONSITE, VISA

Hyre is a marketplace that connects event organizers such as hotels and venues
with event staff such as wait and bar staff. Essentially, an Uber-like model
for the $80B+ event staffing industry.

We are an ambitious early-stage startup, looking for a motivated and
experienced Full-Stack Developer in our office space in the heart of downtown
Toronto, Canada. Join our growing team to work with talented people, iterate
quickly, and help us expand to new markets.

Our tech stack:

– Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Sidekiq.

– Elixir, Phoenix, GraphQL.

– JavaScript, React, ReactNative.

– PostgreSQL, Redis.

– Docker, Kubernetes, GCP, AWS.

Apply: evgeny@hyrestaff.com or
[https://angel.co/company/hyrestaff/jobs/634659-full-stack-
de...](https://angel.co/company/hyrestaff/jobs/634659-full-stack-developer)

------
nicoslepicos
Clay ([https://clay.run](https://clay.run)) | New York, NY | Full-time, Onsite
Preferred, but Open to Remote

Clay is a new type of tool that brings together the best parts of
spreadsheets, coding & simple automation. Quickly connect your apps and code
into automated workflows, build useful tools, enrich data sets and more! Come
help us solve interesting UX & programming challenges, and reimagine how
people build software.

We're backed by top-tier investors including First Round Capital, Boldstart
Ventures, Box Group, and an all-star group of angels.

Open Roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/clay/d1cb19b1-88ab-4bea-9c78-6ac10c689...](https://jobs.lever.co/clay/d1cb19b1-88ab-4bea-9c78-6ac10c689225)

\- Designer Who Can Code:
[https://jobs.lever.co/clay/456b9e54-99be-4289-9529-6fca06786...](https://jobs.lever.co/clay/456b9e54-99be-4289-9529-6fca06786c84)

~~~
rotewote
Any interest in hiring a remote software engineer who is less than full time
(with obviously less benefits)? As I'm very interested in what what you guys
seem to be building.

------
happycry
Resemble AI | Toronto (preferably Canadian) or Remote | Full-Time | Deep
Learning Engineer

Resemble AI creates high-quality synthetic voices that capture human emotion.
We're a venture-backed high-growth startup that's looking to shake up an
entire industry with state of the art AI.

Our product changes the way that thousands of brands, media companies,
creative agencies, and game studios work with voice content.

We’re a remote-first team that thrives on flexibility and creativeness. We
cover expenses for office space, equipment, and all of the other perks and
benefits that make you productive. We also believe that to build an enticing
product and solid team is by encouraging innovation is by enabling continuous
education. That's why every other Friday is a day that you can use to work on
anything you want, Resemble-related or not.

We're hiring for one role, either remote or in Toronto. We cannot sponsor
visas at this time:

Deep Learning Engineer: Build generative models in PyTorch. We're looking for
someone who can lead research efforts in new techniques that we're uncovering.
Knowledge of NLP networks is a bonus.

If interested, reach out directly to me: zohaib@resemble.ai

------
dijit
Ubisoft Massive | Site Reliability Engineer (Infrastructure Engineer) | Malmo,
SE | Onsite, Relocation/VISA offered
[http://www.massive.se](http://www.massive.se)

My team is looking for an automation focused individual to help us release AAA
games with the highest possible reliability, while supporting the needs of the
adjacent programming squad. Our team is comprised of classically trained
sysadmins who have always had a brush with automation, we work very closely
with C++ programmers so experience or willingness is helpful.

Our stack is primarily comprised of Saltstack/Python/terraform, an ideal
candidate would have enough Python experience to be able to investigate with
us and fix bugs with us in saltstack (and contribute them back upstream) -
Knowledge of C++ is a plus, but not required.

We also deal with Windows Server, Debian and FreeBSD, but absolute knowledge
in those things is not paramount, typically we look for expertise in practical
use of systems and infrastructure, concepts that go beyond the implementation
of a single OS. A full Jobspec is here: [https://www.massive.se/job/online-
infrastructure-engineer-si...](https://www.massive.se/job/online-
infrastructure-engineer-site-reliability-engineer-743999687955339/)

We have many other open positions for C++ programmers, Animators, Data
Managers: [https://www.massive.se/career/](https://www.massive.se/career/)
each offers a relocation package and an additional VISA if required. if you're
interested in the role I am posting about and do not want to apply the usual
way you can email me at jan.harasym <at> massive.se - I will be happy to file
it for you.

------
raja
Validere | React and Elixir Developers | Toronto | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://validere.com/](https://validere.com/)

At Validere (YC S16), we are building a new way to optimize the multi-trillion
dollar physical trading of oil & gas. We are working on a challenging problem
and are looking for smart people that align with our vision to build amazing
products and services for industries that have been largely ignored by
technology so far.

We are looking for both React and Elixir (or those interested in Elixir or
other functional programming) developers to join our platform team as we
pursue becoming a major player in a massive market with a unique product
offering. If you are interested in joining an incredible team, we want to meet
you!

Tech Stack (Trading Platform) - Elixir, React, Postgres, Docker, Kafka,
Terraform, AWS Tech Stack (Data Science / Machine Learning): Python, Numpy,
SciPy, Pandas, Numba, PyTorch

Questions or interested in applying? Reach out directly via
careers+hn@validere.com (include any relevant links to Github/LinkedIn, etc)

------
tango12
Hasura | San Francisco / Bangalore / Remote | Full time

Hasura[1] is an open-source[2] tech company dedicated to make data-access
stateless, secure and easy. The Hasura GraphQL engine provides instant
realtime GraphQL APIs and an eventing system on Postgres.

We're hiring Haskell, React, Golang engineers. All job descriptions here:
[https://hasura.io/careers](https://hasura.io/careers)

[1] [https://hasura.io](https://hasura.io) [2]
[https://github.com/hasura/graphql-engine](https://github.com/hasura/graphql-
engine)

------
alexk
Gravitational (YC S15) | Multiple Positions | Seattle, Toronto, Oakland |
[https://gravitational.com](https://gravitational.com)

Do you enjoy building and selling security and deployment tools for other
engineers? Join us to __hack on open source software __in Seattle, Toronto or
Oakland. Most of our code is Go, we have very little technical debt, our
codebase is clean and small. Selling our products is fun.

Here is our tech stack:

    
    
      * Go.
      * Linux.
      * Kubernetes.
    

We are looking for sales, marketing and QA automation engineers to join the
team.

The full list of our open positions and application instructions:

[https://gravitational.breezy.hr/](https://gravitational.breezy.hr/)

We offer:

    
    
      * Competitive salary and equity.
      * 401k with company match.
      * Christmas bonus.
      * Offsite retreat for everyone once a year.
      * Excellent health insurance.
      * Flat company structure: report directly to the CTO/Head of Sales.

~~~
smartfin
Hey! I've checked
[https://gravitational.breezy.hr/](https://gravitational.breezy.hr/) and it
looks like there is no open positions in Toronto. Do you guys have some direct
contact?

~~~
alexk
Sorry for the hiccup, Breezy only allows to list one city per position, so
feel free to apply on any position that listed on the website if you are in
Toronto

------
andrewljohnson
Gaia GPS | REMOTE, WESTERN HEMISPHERE | Software Engineers, Marketing |
[https://www.gaiagps.com/](https://www.gaiagps.com/)

Come build the future of outdoor maps. Join an engineering team comprised of
people with extremely strong software backgrounds, melded with a love of
hiking, backcountry skiing, and other woodland pursuits.

Gaia GPS is profitable, boot-strapped, and growing rapidly.

* Senior Marketing: email andrew@gaiagps.com if you are a candidate to either lead marketing analytics or be CMO.

* Software Engineer I (junior): [https://www.gaiagps.com/company/jobs/software_engineer_I/](https://www.gaiagps.com/company/jobs/software_engineer_I/)

* Software Engineer II/III (mid/senior): [https://www.gaiagps.com/company/jobs/software_engineer/](https://www.gaiagps.com/company/jobs/software_engineer/)

~~~
sixstringtheory
Applied for last month's Who's Hiring from you, have yet to receive a
response.

~~~
andrewljohnson
Sorry about that, please send me a note at andrew@gaiagps.com, and I'll check
it out.

~~~
sixstringtheory
Sent, thanks!

------
katyborrowell
Borrowell | Various Engineering Roles | ONSITE in Toronto | Full-time

Borrowell is a fintech company that’s building an exceptional team of high
performing, yet humble individuals who believe Canadians deserve more choice
when it comes to financial services. With its free credit score and report
monitoring, automated credit coaching tools and AI-driven financial product
recommendations, Borrowell empowers consumers to improve their financial well-
being and be the hero of their credit.

Borrowell has recently secured $20 million in Series B funding and more than a
million users. We’re looking for Developers to join our team as we continue to
build and innovate on products to help Canadians make great decisions about
credit!

Here are some of our open roles: Automation Developer -
[https://borrowell.workable.com/j/12FA863EAA](https://borrowell.workable.com/j/12FA863EAA)
Full Stack Developer -
[https://borrowell.workable.com/jobs/1124825](https://borrowell.workable.com/jobs/1124825)
Security Engineer -
[https://borrowell.workable.com/j/D01412860F](https://borrowell.workable.com/j/D01412860F)

Check out [https://borrowell.com/careers](https://borrowell.com/careers) for
more info!

------
TVL123
Transview Logistics | Full-time | Boulder, CO Local (preferred) or Remote |
Ruby and/or React Software Engineer

Come join a great team developing AI-based web applications focused on
reducing cost and emissions in the transportation and logistics industry!

We are looking for 1-2 developers, React and/or Ruby on Rails experience is a
requirement, general full-stack experience a plus.

Company is located in Boulder, CO. Prefer local but will consider remote
developers.

Compensation commensurate with experience, but somewhere in the range of
$80-135k.

Send a cover letter and resume to jobs@transviewlogistics.com

See: [https://www.ziprecruiter.com/jobs/transview-logistics-
llc-19...](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/jobs/transview-logistics-
llc-19ecf003/software-engineer-d4cc3dd9)

------
etihwddot
Faithlife | Senior Fullstack, Senior Backend, Payments, Engineering Managers |
Bellingham, WA or Chandler, AZ | Fulltime | Onsite or Remote Faithlife is a
tech company committed to the church. We build the world’s premier Bible study
software (Logos Bible Software), along with an entire line of resources for
Christian living: Faithlife.com (an online church management and communication
platform), Proclaim (a cloud-based church presentation tool), Faithlife TV
(video streaming service), the Faithlife Giving (online donation platform),
Faithlife Sites (Church website builder), and more.

Faithlife is looking for an experienced engineers and engineering managers
with the knowledge and skills to help build products that serve the church.

Technologies: C#/.NET, JavaScript, React

Where we can hire:
[https://faithlife.com/careers/remote](https://faithlife.com/careers/remote)

Apply online or email devjobs@faithlife.com

Senior Fullstack: [https://fl.vu/srfullstack](https://fl.vu/srfullstack)

Senior Backend: [https://fl.vu/srbackend](https://fl.vu/srbackend)

Engineering Managers: [https://fl.vu/engmgr](https://fl.vu/engmgr)

Payments Engineer: [https://fl.vu/payeng](https://fl.vu/payeng)

~~~
md2be
Good luck

------
efg
Team Mobot (YC W19) | [https://teammobot.com/](https://teammobot.com/) | New
York, NY | Full-Time | On-Site

Team Mobot is at the cutting edge of quality assurance testing, creating a new
platform that fundamentally transforms the way engineers can accurately and
quickly get the results they need to improve their products. We are looking
for a Software Engineer to help build our internal and external web
applications.

As one of our first engineers, you will have the unique opportunity to
architect and build our customer-facing web app that enables customers to
connect with our service, see our robotic fleet in action, and review
results/analytics to make their own product/engineering decisions.

We have a modern tech stack: Python for our low-level robotics integration,
Clojure for our general platform and ClojureScript for internal and external
web applications. We value any Software Engineer who thinks critically, learns
quickly, and is comfortable working with a variety of technologies and
languages.

Full job description is here:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Aus0yH9gncsO5B56_hIRxGFzaX...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Aus0yH9gncsO5B56_hIRxGFzaXR_djCCaqSx8FSo2JU)

If you’re interested or have any questions, feel free to reach out at
hiring@teammobot.com

------
rahilsondhi
PopSQL | Founding Engineer (frontend or full stack) | San Francisco or remote
| $110k-180k + 1-2% | [https://popsql.com](https://popsql.com)

PopSQL is building the new data platform for teams. As early Instacart
employees, we’ve seen what easy access and shareability of data does for
teams. It leads to better decisions. It reduces unfounded opinions. It fosters
cross-team collaboration since all teams can speak the same language. Our
collaborative SQL editor is already being used by top companies like DoorDash,
Optimizely, Redfin, and more. We just finished YC S19 and raised a seed round
from top investors.

We're looking for a founding engineer that will have a huge impact on the
product and features we build. You'll get to define our technical
architecture, processes, and culture. You'll own engineering end to end and
get to build a team. You'll get to work with customers directly to figure out
what to build. The ideal candidate has an eye for design and wants to build a
delightful product.

Learn more about the role at
[https://angel.co/company/popsql/jobs](https://angel.co/company/popsql/jobs).
To apply, email me directly at rahil@popsql.com and tell me why you're perfect
for the role.

------
obaid
Botmock | Ottawa (preferably Canadian) or Remote | Full-Time | Frontend

Botmock is a collaborative design, prototype and testing platform for
conversational experiences. We're a funded high-growth startup that's rapidly
becoming the starting point for all conversational projects.

Our product is used by thousands of users to design, prototype and test
conversational experiences for Amazon Alexa, Google Assistant, Facebook
Messenger, Custom Website, SMS, Apple Business Chat and more.

We’re a remote-first team that thrives on flexibility and creativeness. Each
team member gets perks like allowance for co-working space, equipment and all
of the other benefits to help you make the most of your day.

We're hiring for one role, either remote or in Ottawa. Please note that we
cannot sponsor visas at this time.

Description:

As part of our frontend team you will be working on building the core of
Botmock. Our users spend on average 5-7 hours every day using our product. Our
front-end stack is React, Redux with Rest API. We are looking for someone to
help us take our front-end to the next level while working with the existing
team.

Interview process: Call 1: We get to know each other. Call 2: We solve a
technical problem together (max 40 mins) and ask questions (20 mins) Call 3:
We either make an offer or give you feedback on why you weren't selected

If interested, reach out directly to me: obaid@botmock.com

------
more_corn
Envoy | San Francisco | Onsite full-time | REMOTE possible for exceptional
candidates (see below for openings)

About the company: Envoy makes the office visitor product loved by customers
and visitors alike. We're expanding into new product areas hoping to make
office life more pleasant by automating unpleasant and laborious parts of the
office experience. Do you ever get annoyed because conference room booking is
a pain? That's the sort of thing Envoy is working to eliminate. We replace
annoying and toilsome parts of the office experience with seamless, pleasant
experiences. [https://envoy.com/jobs](https://envoy.com/jobs)

-Backend Engineer: Python, Ruby, Elixir, Heroku AWS

-Frontend Engineer: Ember,js, experience with APIs

-iOS Engineer: Swift, Objective-C, BLE and NFC, location services

-Android Engineer: Have experience publishing on Google play, Java, Koltin, Android SDK

-DevOps Engineer: Security, Terraform, AWS, Heroku, Circle CI

-Tech Lead Manager: Technical development experience, mentorship, Scrum/Agile, IoT products, Ruby

-Engineering Manager: Technical development experience, mentorship, Scrum/Agile, IoT products, Ruby

We have some ambitious hiring goals in the coming months so we've doubled down
on creating an expedited and pleasant interview experience.

email: hn-expedited@envoy.com

~~~
abhishekjha
Do I need to be familiar with all the backend technologies? I am mostly a
Python/Java/C++ guy.

------
rvolk
Foxbox Digital is looking for passionate and talented Software Engineers
(React, Elixir) and Project Managers to join our engineering-focused product
development agency. Do you take pride in your work, and want to constantly
improve your skills? Do you want to work on a small team environment and want
to be heard?

We build software for our clients using the latest software development and
project management practices and we love what we do. We're a remote-first
company based in Chicago and we'd love to have you on our team.

Software Engineer - React, React Native - REMOTE, N/C/S America
[https://foxbox.co/jobs/react-native-software-
engineer/](https://foxbox.co/jobs/react-native-software-engineer/)

Software Engineer - Elixir, React Native - REMOTE, N/C/S America
[https://foxbox.co/jobs/elixir-software-
engineer/](https://foxbox.co/jobs/elixir-software-engineer/)

Sr. Software Engineer - React, React Native - ONSITE, Chicago, IL
[https://foxbox.co/jobs/sr-software-engineer/](https://foxbox.co/jobs/sr-
software-engineer/)

~~~
rodolphoarruda
Is there a link to the PM opening in South America? Thanks!

~~~
rvolk
We are not looking for a PM at the moment.

------
cmddotcom
Cmd | Vancouver, BC and Remote | Full Time |
[https://www.cmd.com](https://www.cmd.com)

We're a cybersecurity startup on a mission to transform the way businesses
secure their cloud-first Linux environments. Our mission is to help companies
reliably log, understand, predict, and control user behaviour in their Linux
environment.

careers[AT]cmd[DOT]com.

 _What matters to us?_

\- You're naturally curious, interested in expanding your knowledge

\- You're willing to step in and help a teammate

\- You thrive in ambiguous situations

\- You take the lead, gathering the information you need in order to get your
job done

 _Open Roles:_

\- _GO_ Backend Developer:
[http://bit.ly/cmdgobackenddev](http://bit.ly/cmdgobackenddev)

\- _C Linux_ Software Developer:
[https://bit.ly/cmdclinuxdev](https://bit.ly/cmdclinuxdev)

\- Linux _Automation_ Specialist:
[https://bit.ly/cmdlinuxauto](https://bit.ly/cmdlinuxauto)

\- Technical Support Specialist:
[http://bit.ly/cmdtechsupport](http://bit.ly/cmdtechsupport)

\- Sales Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/cmdsalesengineer](http://bit.ly/cmdsalesengineer)

------
erik_goldman
Vanta (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://vanta.com/jobs](https://vanta.com/jobs)

Vanta is security-in-a-box for technology companies, covering everything from
laptops to infrastructure, and using a suite of simple, effective, and easy-
to-deploy tools. We're in closed beta, have a backlog of customers to engage,
and since we began onboarding users, we've had no customer churn. Help us
secure the internet, increase trust in software companies, and keep consumer
data safe.

Right now, we're hiring for our first Engineering Manager!
[https://vanta.com/jobs/engmanager?ref=keyvalues](https://vanta.com/jobs/engmanager?ref=keyvalues)

We'll be hiring for more engineers a little later in the year, so feel free to
reach out to us if you don't see a role right now that fits for you:
jobs@vanta.com

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/vanta](https://www.keyvalues.com/vanta)

Tech Stack: Node.js, TypeScript, React, GraphQL, Docker, Terraform, Go, AWS

------
pql
ProteinQure - [https://proteinqure.com/](https://proteinqure.com/) |
Computational drug design | Various engineering roles | Toronto (onsite)

At ProteinQure, we are building a computational platform for the design of
protein therapeutics. Our mission is to help to create a world where drugs are
engineered, not just discovered. We work on treatments for cancer, diabetes,
among others, and partner with industry leaders in drug discovery to generate
novel therapeutics outside of the conventional chemical space.

Our technology combines computational biophysical models with statistical and
machine learning approaches to enable us to search across vast spaces of
protein therapeutics. We build and deploy these computational modules using a
scalable cloud computing infrastructure and complement their predictions with
results from wet lab experiments. We utilize advanced computing architectures
based on high-performance GPUs, TPUs and investigate novel methodologies in
biophysical modelling.

We are a seed-stage company and have just recently raised our $4M USD seed
round by some of the top Silicon Valley and Canadian investors. We are rapidly
expanding our 9-person multidisciplinary team and hiring across a range of
engineering roles: Backend, Infrastructure / DevOps, ML scientists,
statisticians and computational biologists.

This an opportunity to be an early technical employee at a deep tech company
and grow into leadership roles as we scale.

For more details about the roles and the company, check out our job
descriptions:
[https://jobs.lever.co/proteinqure/](https://jobs.lever.co/proteinqure/)

------
estsauver
Apollo Agriculture
([https://apolloagriculture.com/](https://apolloagriculture.com/)) | Data
Scientist | Amsterdam, Netherlands | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

Apollo Agriculture is using satellite data to help bring modern farming to the
worlds poorest farmers. Millions of farmers globally don't have access to the
basic farm tools the rest of the world depends on for food production (good
seed and fertilizer.) We sell these proven agricultural tools on credit, and
use satellite data and ML to figure out who we can lend to profitably.

We are looking for a data scientist that can immediately provide excellent
analytical contributions and wants to develop engineering skills. Our data
science code is primarily Python(NumPy/Pandas/sklearn), though we're happy to
have people with strong skills in R or similar. The rest of our stack is in
Scala, React, and PostgreSQL. We're entering our third year and we can't keep
up with the demand from smallholder farmers.

To apply, send our head of data science an email at
dillon@apolloagriculture.com . (I'm earl@apolloagriculture.com if you just
want to chat.)

------
benweissmann
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA and
Munich, Germany | Full time | Onsite

Do you want to help transform manufacturing? We are building the best team in
the industry to bring consumer-grade user experiences to a space dominated by
ancient enterprise technology. Our platform enables our customers to create
apps without code and to connect their apps to machines, sensors and smart
tools. These augmented production lines would otherwise rely on paper to share
information. We’re based in Somerville, MA and have raised $50m from NEA,
Vertex, and other leading investors. Our customers include some of the largest
manufacturers in the world across numerous verticals of the manufacturing
industry. We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in particular we are
looking to bring folks on in:

\- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- SRE/DevOps: Azure cloud architect, ideally with container service/AKS
experience

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Go+Mongo+Postgres+Redis
backend, syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in
the browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech. Building with Rust and Elixir.

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

~~~
edmonddantes80
Do you consider remote?eg.:Argentina

~~~
benweissmann
We are primarily hiring for on-site roles in our Boston, MA, and Munich,
Germany offices, but we're happy to consider remote folks for some roles. Just
note your location and whether you'd be open to relocating to Boston or Munich
when you apply.

------
dilipdasilva
Exponential | Remote Engineers & Developers | Full-time | REMOTE

Established company looking for mature generalists to contribute remotely. You
can be anywhere in the world so as long as you:

● Are self-motivated and can work independently

● Have experience with many languages but can be effective in any language

● Appreciate that all mature software solutions accumulate technical debt and
understand how to continually reduce debt and complexity

● Understand how to build highly reliable systems and be responsible for
taking code to production

● Understand that code simplicity and readability are more important for long
term maintainability

● Want to work on challenging problems and impactful work without being
micromanaged

We're hiring across disciplines for engineers who work with Unix and have
fluent written and spoken English:

● Backend Servers: Strong in C and Concurrency

● Backend Servers: Strong in Java

● Data Science: Strong in Math/Physics/CS + Python, Linux, SQL

● Javascript: Strong in Javascript, HTML5 canvas, CSS, JS Video Libraries,
Developed frameworks

● Frontend Development: Strong in Angular / React / Vue JS and Node JS, Data
intensive dashboards, frontend design and architecture patterns

Full-time only. Remote only. Please email hn.remote.jobs@exponential.com if
this sounds like the right fit for you.

~~~
raizinho
Do you have a website that shows what your company is about?

~~~
tomasz_bekas
Probably it's the [http://exponential.com](http://exponential.com) (it's the
recruiters email domain). Btw. HTTPS is not working, plus there's a bunch of
tracking scripts.

~~~
NetOpWibby
uBlock Origin blocks it too.

------
madmax108
Tact.AI | Bangalore, India & Sunnyvale, CA | Full-time | Onsite

At Tact ([https://tact.ai](https://tact.ai)), we're building the next
generation of AI-driven enterprise sales SAAS. Tact.AI is the world’s first
mobile sales productivity suite. Our device-native, conversational platform is
used by Fortune 500 companies to transform the daily sales experience in the
field and maximize the value of their CRM investments. Tact.AI brings together
state of the art conversational AI built on a platform with a razor sharp
focus on scalability and extensibility, tied together by a UX-first approach.

The India Centre of Tact.AI (which I’m an early engineer at) was set up in
July 2018, with a focus on bringing together engineering talent to take
Tact.AI to the next level, in terms of features, capabilities and scale, while
building up on the culture of inclusion that we have always prided itself
upon.

We are funded by Accel, Redpoint, Comcast, Amazon, Salesforce, Upfront &
Microsoft Ventures (and have been covered by TechCrunch, Forbes, VentureBeat,
you-name-it).

We’re always on the lookout for great engineers (at the moment we're actively
looking for NLP/AI Engineers, iOS Engineers and Backend/Platform Engineers,
while passively talking to engineers interested in what we're building who may
not fit these roles directly) as we scale up the India centre, but same roles
are also welcome in Sunnyvale. We had quite a bit of success with the Who's
Hiring in the past, so here we go again!

To apply, shoot out your resume and the role you are interested in to:
Y2FyZWVycy1pbmRpYUB0YWN0LmFpIA== (or feel free to AMA). Do mention HN
somewhere in your mail so we know where you are from! :)

~~~
kumaramit_iitr
Are you looking for an awesome Staff Engineer with International Experience?

~~~
kumaramit_iitr
Why don't you reply back to genuinely interested candidates? You are
definitely missing out on some great international talent

------
achillean
Shodan |
[https://www.shodan.io/about/products](https://www.shodan.io/about/products) |
Software Engineer | Full Time | Remote

I'm looking to grow the team at Shodan to help us upgrade our architecture,
develop new products on-top of our platform and improve our internal tooling.
A few quick things:

* Tech stack: Python, Docker, Kubernetes, Javascript, Bash, Elastic

* Good documentation/ communication skills required

* Profitable small business (we're celebrating our 10th year!)

* Remote-only

The ideal candidate will have experience working remotely and enjoy working on
a variety of technical tasks - we're a small team so most people wear multiple
hats. We have infrastructure in the cloud and some colocated equipment both of
which are getting migrated to Kubernetes. Our webapps are also getting updated
to a new design system and the crawling infrastructure is expanding to new
areas. I'm primarily looking for a good culture fit and somebody that has
experience working remote/ scheduling their own time.

If you'd like to join Shodan or see whether it's a good fit for you then send
me your resume to careers@shodan.io

~~~
avgeek23
Open to summer interns ?

~~~
achillean
Sorry, we don't currently have internship positions available.

------
bgentry
Distru ([https://www.distru.com](https://www.distru.com)) | Senior Frontend
Engineer, Senior Backend Engineer, Product Designer, Product Marketer, Head of
Sales | Oakland, CA | REMOTE | Full-Time

Distru is a software platform for the cannabis supply chain. Our product helps
cannabis companies manage production, sales, invoicing, and shipments,
automating compliance with complicated state regulations that require real-
time inventory tracking gram-by-gram. We are growing rapidly with over $500M
in transactions per year passing through our platform, and we’re uniquely
positioned to define trade in the growing cannabis industry.

We are a lean 13 person engineering-focused team that includes early engineers
from Opendoor and Heroku. We are hiring experienced engineers and a product
designer to help take our product to the next level. We love product-minded
engineers that can own a feature across the frontend and backend, even if
they're stronger at one side of that. Our tech stack is built from the ground
up on Elixir/Phoenix, Postgres, React/Redux, and GraphQL.

After bootstrapping ourselves to profitability, we raised our seed round with
Felicis Ventures, Village Global, Global Founders Capital, and notable angel
investors including Elad Gil, Katie Stanton, and Avichal Garg:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/03/distru-a-maker-of-
supply-c...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/03/distru-a-maker-of-supply-chain-
software-for-the-cannabis-industry-has-raised-3-million-led-by-felicis/)

Please apply at [https://distru.com/careers](https://distru.com/careers) and
mention Hacker News!

------
regnerba
Voxter Communications | Ops/DevOps | Vancouver, BC, Canada | Full-Time Onsite

Voxter Communications is looking to hire Op/DevOps people. We are in the
process of moving our bare metal infrastructure to GCP. If you have experience
in both bare metal and cloud that's awesome but not required.

We are a small company with 8 engineers and just me as dedicated Ops. Our
cloud infrastructure is managed with Terraform, configuration management for
both cloud and bare metal is done with Puppet. Our goal is to finish the bare
metal migration to GCP and then continue down the path of containerization
into Kubernetes. We are also looking at moving our CI system from bare metal
(Buildkite) to CircleCI.

Our job posting lists a number of the technologies we work with but we by no
means expect anyone to come in knowing them all. We hire primarily culture
first and we don't expect anyone to be all knowing.

Job posting:
[https://voxter.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=10](https://voxter.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=10)

~~~
edmonddantes80
Do you consider remote applies?

~~~
regnerba
Yes, just not for this role at this time unfortunately.

------
lbya
Linked by Air | Technical Director - Rails (onsite), Engineers - Rails, Drupal
(onsite or REMOTE) | New York, NY | Full-time |
[https://www.linkedbyair.net](https://www.linkedbyair.net)

We are a digital design studio based in DUMBO (Brooklyn, NY). We build
flagship products for leading cultural institutions like The Shed
<[https://theshed.org>](https://theshed.org>), the New Museum
<[https://archive.newmuseum.org>](https://archive.newmuseum.org>), the
Smithsonian Institution’s Hirshhorn Museum
<[https://hirshhorn.si.edu/hi>](https://hirshhorn.si.edu/hi>), Yale School of
Architecture, and many others. We work with the world’s largest seller of
artists’ books, and the world’s largest seller of wine, and we have an ongoing
collaboration with Google.

Utilizing a custom platform built on Rails, we partner closely with our
clients to produce technically powerful and visually stunning solutions that
are fun to use for authors and inclusive for all users. Our systems power
websites, online archives, digital signage, mobile guides, CRM, ecommerce at
scale, and point of sale.

We are looking for creative technical problem solvers to join our team of
world-class designers, engineers, artists, and teachers.

We’re currently hiring for the following roles:

– A Technical Director with experience in Rails to help lead our team through
this next phase of growth

– Mid-level and senior full-stack engineers with experience in Rails to build
and maintain our platform

– Full-stack engineers with experience in Drupal and Angular

If this sounds fun to you, please email us at colin@linkedbyair.net !

------
PDhiring
PagerDuty | San Francisco | Toronto | Atlanta

PagerDuty, Inc. (NYSE: PD) is a leader in digital operations management.
DevOps, ITOps, and SecOps teams use PagerDuty’s award-winning platform for
real-time operations to improve operations, deliver exceptional customer
experiences, and accelerate innovation. Today, over 11,000 organizations
across all industries have deployed PagerDuty. Notable customers include IBM,
GE, Box, and American Eagle Outfitters. We were included in the Battery
Ventures 50 Highest Rated Cloud Companies to Work For, Inc. 500 and Forbes
Cloud 100 lists as well as the 2019 Best Places to Work in the Bay Area.

We're hiring for a number of roles: Senior Software Engineer, Engineering
Manager, Director of Product, and many more!

Click the link to apply and learn more:
[https://jobs.lever.co/pagerduty?lever-
origin=applied&lever-s...](https://jobs.lever.co/pagerduty?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews)

------
leilarosenthal
Top Hat | Software Engineers | Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

We are hiring for a variety of development roles including: DevOps Engineer,
Sr Platform Developer, and Full-stack Web (Python, Django, Javascript,
React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible; recently we’ve been practicing Continuous
Deployment on Lambda). Salary range based on experience from $80K to $130K.
Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming mobile
devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom.
Recently, Top Hat has been building out interactive textbooks and creating a
way for professors to collaborate on authoring new content and sharing it
through our marketplace.

We have a great dev culture and some really cool problems to work on! Apply
here! [https://tophat.com/company/work-with-
us/](https://tophat.com/company/work-with-us/)

------
g_delgado14
Setter | Toronto | Full-Time (on-site) |
[https://setter.com](https://setter.com)

When was the last time you had to deal with an issue with ssh, curl, or grep?
Probably never, right? Yet they’re at the epicenter of what you do every
single day. These programs just work. They provide a near-invisible user
experience.

We're creating similar "tooling", but for the home. Our missions is to let
homeowners focus on what matters to them most, and let us focus on the boring
stuff (home maintenance and repairs).

Stack:

\- GCP

\- Kubernetes + Docker

\- Postgresql

\- NodeJS

\- TypeScript

\- React + Redux + ReactNative

Open Roles:

\- Devops Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/setter/74f9b4f7-1513-4bb4-816e-476befb...](https://jobs.lever.co/setter/74f9b4f7-1513-4bb4-816e-476befbab8b7)

\- Lead Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/setter/c35eb53b-b8a9-4ed7-b1c6-ea0bfa1...](https://jobs.lever.co/setter/c35eb53b-b8a9-4ed7-b1c6-ea0bfa1464a2)

\- Senior Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/setter/164c19bd-004c-4194-8993-8b18acb...](https://jobs.lever.co/setter/164c19bd-004c-4194-8993-8b18acb0c7f7)

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/setter/2bff1cbc-09d6-4a92-9ec4-c26bf95...](https://jobs.lever.co/setter/2bff1cbc-09d6-4a92-9ec4-c26bf95d67e5)

\- Engineering Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/setter/74f53a3b-8962-4ead-b7fd-81c2139...](https://jobs.lever.co/setter/74f53a3b-8962-4ead-b7fd-81c213970108)

------
mavam
Tenzir | Backend, Lead Frontend | ONSITE, REMOTE | FULL-TIME | Hamburg,
Germany | [https://tenzir.com](https://tenzir.com)

Tenzir is a big-data analytics platform for network security analysis. Our
product empowers security professionals to quickly isolate security incidents
and find the relevant subset in data lakes of telemetry. We aim to solve the
tough cyber security challenges of tomorrow.

We are a UNIX shop at heart; we love building sound and composable
abstractions - from backend to frontend. Our current UI is a CLI, which works
well for threat hunters and incident responders. We are looking for a skilled
frontend dev to build is a slick UI. Our backend is written in cutting-edge
C++17/20, inspired by functional paradigms, and builds on top of a high-
performance message passing architecture. We are looking for expert C++
engineers who enjoy systems building, with all hard problems from I/O
scheduling to cache-optimized data structures. Our team has an academic
mindset and over ten years of in-depth experience with C++. We foster an open,
direct, and scientific culture. We have a passion for software engineering. Do
you? Then join us!

=== Open positions ===

Backend Engineer (C++17/20): [http://tenzir.com/careers/backend-
engineer](http://tenzir.com/careers/backend-engineer)

FrontEnd Engineer: [http://tenzir.com/careers/frontend-
engineer](http://tenzir.com/careers/frontend-engineer)

=== Interview Process ===

1\. Application Form (Website)

2\. Phone Call (1-2h)

2\. Onsite Interview (1-2h)

=== Details & Application ===

[https://tenzir.com/careers/](https://tenzir.com/careers/)

------
poof131
Salesforce | Distributed Systems / Backend | Multiple Levels | San Francisco,
Palo Alto, Remote | $150k+ | Full Time | Visas

Come help Sales Cloud find Insights from its activity data. The Activity
Insights team is responsible for running machine learning and heuristic models
on top of the massive data set that is Salesforce. We not only generate
Insights but are also building the alerting engine for the new High Velocity
Sales product. Work closely with data science, product management, user
interface, and infrastructure teams to build the scalable and intelligent
future of CRM software. Tech: Kotlin, Scala, Storm, Spark, Cassandra,
Postgres, Kafka, GraphQL, TensorFlow Serving, Docker, and more, all running in
Amazon Web Services. Contact: s.young@salesforce.com

------
bbeausej
Turbulent | Game platform back-end Developer | Montreal, Canada | Ideally
onsite, Remote Possible |

Turbulent builds & deploys technologies to connect game developers and their
audience.

I am actively looking to fill several positions in our game services team
working on Star Citizen. The tech stack is composed of Node, Typescript,
Kafka, MySQL, Redis, over EKS but our team also mingles in C, C++ (game client
and server), NNM and launcher.

We strive to build highly distributed systems that power the social elements
of the MMO including services like voice, chat, groups and others.

We are looking to expand the team with qualified members to tackle even more
aspects of gameplay services as well as the connectivity of the game world to
the real world.

Feel free to email me directly.at b at turbulent.ca.

~~~
edmonddantes80
Are you looking for Devops?

~~~
bbeausej
Sure thing edmonddantes80, if the profile is right

------
SignalRecruit1
Signal | San Francisco or Remote (US only) | Full-Time, Remote-OK |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Signal is making private communication simple. As an Open Source project
supported by grants and donations, Signal can put users first. There are no
ads, no affiliate marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a
fast, simple, and secure messaging experience. We design open protocols,
develop Open Source software, and give it away for free.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/signal](https://www.keyvalues.com/signal)

Here are our open roles:

\- Server Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a6b553)

\- Desktop Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783f3f90)

\- Android Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba36...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba3672267)

\- iOS Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee730d0)

-Distributed Systems (Rust) Developer: [https://jobs.lever.co/signal/7aa1ff1f-bd43-4359-82c7-8703d8b...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/7aa1ff1f-bd43-4359-82c7-8703d8b842d9)

-Support Specialist (Contract to Perm): [https://jobs.lever.co/signal/24b4f951-9c2e-451c-bd9d-18c57e1...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/24b4f951-9c2e-451c-bd9d-18c57e14249f)

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Service team: Java, AWS, devops.
Distributed Systems: Rust

Please email us your resume to: Workwithus@signal.org

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc.

We’re perfectionists. Idealists. Inventors. Forever tinkering with products
and processes, always on the lookout for better. Whether you work at one of
our global offices, offsite, or even at home, a job at Apple will be
demanding. But it also rewards bright, original thinking and hard work. And
none of us here would have it any other way.

Where do you see yourself at Apple?

\-- Siri — Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and
project managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week. Note that in addition to Cupertino, we are hiring in many
locations such as Seattle, Pittsburgh, Beijing, Cambridge MA and Cambridge UK
too.

If you’re passionate about Music, Productivity, or one of a variety of our
open positions, you’ll be right at home.

Apply online or send a resume to megan.mcdevitt@apple.com

\-- SEAR -- Security Engineering & Architecture is looking for engineers who
can help make sense of complex hardware and software systems, distilling
essential qualities, threat models, and vulnerabilities from volumes of
structured data. We are looking for backend engineers able to build scalable
services — ingesting, storing and querying complex graph-relational data from
diverse sources. We also have a role for web frontend development, requiring
skills in designing usable, focused, data-driven interfaces, and automation
engineers with experience with integrating software and/or testing at scale.
Requiring no specialized security skills (though such skills are valued),
these roles are a unique opportunity to be part of the team that architects
and delivers groundbreaking security to more than a billion devices.

Apply online
([https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113644011#&ss=%22SEAR%20-%22&t=0&so=&pN=0))
or send a resume to lucia_ballard@apple.com

~~~
PStamatiou
Any NY-based design roles?

------
thill_joinroot
Root Insurance Co| Columbus, OH / Chicago, IL | Full-time | Onsite / remote
(US only)| $80k-$170k [https://root.engineering/](https://root.engineering/)

Root is an auto insurance carrier, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 700+ people who have been working on this since March
2015. We've built an iOS and Android app that gathers data on how well people
drive. We use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product
and user experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an
insurance carrier from scratch.

We're focused on becoming a national insurance carrier and are now live in 29
states.

We recently raised the largest VC round ever for an Ohio technology company
($523 million in funding to date.) We're planning on leveraging that momentum
to continue scaling rapidly and build something truly unique in the insurance
industry. To do that, we're looking to bring on more exceptionally talented
engineers. Whether you're just getting started out in software development or
someone who is looking to lend your experience in leadership to a rapidly
scaling engineering organization, we plan on doubling our engineering team in
the next year alone.

Our tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native. However,
we're not only looking for people with experience in our stack but rather
we're looking for experienced technologists with sound engineering
fundamentals using any technology.

We're actively hiring in Columbus, OH and are also building an Engineering
Team in Chicago, IL that will be working very closely with our telematics
data. This team will play a major part in where we're headed, and we're
searching for experienced Engineers who are looking to have a significant
impact by building and leading a team from scratch specifically in Chicago.

Email us at enghiring@joinroot.com to apply and either Tim or Chris will
respond to you promptly.

------
jounijaakkola
Mavericks | Helsinki, Finland | ONSITE |
[https://mavericks.fi/](https://mavericks.fi/)

Mavericks is the end game for senior developers. In our business, only the
best survive. All mavericks have long track records of delivering successful
software projects in various domains. Besides exceptional technical skills,
every maverick is more than capable of working closely with our customer
independently. We just provide a platform for them to flourish. Would you have
what it takes to be the next maverick?

Our organization is lean and the money goes to our consultants, so our
customers really get the best bang for their buck. Why would anyone pay
premium price for a senior developer when you could pay reasonable price for a
maverick? Top developers are much more productive than average ones and we
don't spend our customer's money in crazy design offices and extravagant
lifestyle. We spend what we get in where it matters the most - our
consultants.

We're looking for all kinds of hands-on roles to help our clients with their
software projects.
React,Node,TypeScript,Java,Spring,Scala,Python,Clojure,Android,iOS,React
Native,Flutter,AWS,GCP,Azure,Kubernetes,Terraform,Docker.

If you master some of these and have a proven track record as a software
consultant, we can offer you excellent salary (7000+ / month), interesting
projects and extremely flexible work environment.

Interested? Email contact@mavericks.fi

------
mountaineer
TeamSnap | Software Engineer, SRE/DevOps | Remote |
[https://www.teamsnap.com](https://www.teamsnap.com)

TeamSnap is looking for Backend Software and Site Reliability Engineers to
join our fully remote engineering team. TeamSnap is a communication and
management service for recreational and competitive sports teams, tournaments
and organizations.

For the Software Engineer position, we are looking for "T-shaped" developers.
You should be an expert in Ruby and have functional knowledge of elixir or
golang and are happy to dabble in anything that helps TeamSnap deliver value
to our customers. Prefer strong experience building scalable applications,
services and APIs.

For the SRE position, help us develop reliable, scalable, and efficient
infrastructure solutions for our new and existing applications. You’ll be
empowered to research and develop new tools and technologies for our stack (we
are currently using Google Cloud, Ansible, Terraform, Kubernetes, Helm,
Spinnaker, and Docker) to deliver our services.

Apply here:

Backend Software Engineer:
[https://teamsnap.applytojob.com/apply/ZJj5sGmfPY](https://teamsnap.applytojob.com/apply/ZJj5sGmfPY)

SRE/DevOps:
[https://teamsnap.applytojob.com/apply/BTr1jAnNua](https://teamsnap.applytojob.com/apply/BTr1jAnNua)

------
jamey-aha
Aha! ([https://www.aha.io](https://www.aha.io)) | Rails / React / Devops /
Security | REMOTE Aha! is the #1 tool for product and marketing teams to plan
strategy and roadmaps. We serve more than 250,000 users worldwide.

We are looking for:

* Experienced full-stack engineers to work on the Aha! product. Our application is built in Ruby on Rails, with some React on the frontend for rich client-side experiences.

* Devops engineers, experienced with Ruby & AWS to help build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure. All of our operations are done by writing code first, so they are fully reproducible.

* Security engineers, with hands-on Rails development experience plus experience with compliance projects, security policy development, or other security initiatives.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America, and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding) and we deploy continuously.

Our entire team is remote - in North American timezones so we can collaborate
during the work day.

You can view open engineering positions at
[https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category...](https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category=engineering), and click through to a specific job for our
simple application form.

------
caust1c
Segment | Engineering | San Francisco, CA; Vancouver, BC; New York, NY | Full-
Time | Onsite

Segment is building the customer data platform for everyone. We transform data
and route to over 200 different integrations, adding new ones every day. We're
processing billions of events daily and maintain the analytics infrastructure
for companies like DigitalOcean, Instacart, New Relic, and Docker. Our goal is
to help companies learn from how their users interact with the products to
build even better products. We also like to share our work and what we learn,
here are some recent examples:

    
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/separating-our-data-and-control-planes-with-ctlstore/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/helping-customers-secure-their-accounts/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/autocomplete-for-your-analytics/
      
      - https://segment.com/blog/goodbye-microservices
    
      - https://open.segment.com
    

We have a modern stack consisting of Go (golang), AWS ECS, Docker, Javascript,
React, GraphQL, Kafka, and others! If any of this sounds interesting, we'd
love to hear from you! Check out our open positions at
[https://segment.com/engineering#jobs](https://segment.com/engineering#jobs)
If you have specific questions, feel free to reach out to me directly alan ⒜
segment.com (but please do apply on the site).

------
famousactress
Elation Health | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA & Carlsbad, CA | Full
Time & REMOTE

At Elation we make tools for physicians and their patients that improve the
efficiency and fidelity of their relationship, and help to make the delivery
of excellent, proactive healthcare possible. We're nearing the end of a hiring
push in engineering, but still have a couple roles to fill (as well as various
opening across the rest of the organization). See them all here:
[https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/](https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/)

In engineering our biggest hiring focuses at the moment is for software
engineers on our backend team, ideally based in the San Diego area
(particularly North County Coastal) - though remote is also an option. If
that's of interest to you feel free to drop me a line! I'm doing the hiring in
SD and after years of remote and SF based recruiting really interested in
meeting exciting people down here (I live in Encinitas/Carlsbad area).

Tech stack is AWS/Python/Django/MySQL/ReactJS. We have a great team full of
people that really value working closely with product, customer-experience,
and users. Lots of interesting problems to solve!

Apply online at the link above -- Also feel free to reach out to me directly
if you have any questions or are curious! I'm always happy to chat about the
position, the company, or healthcare in general.

~~~
md2be
Best way to reach out to you?

------
gourabmi
Datometry Inc. | [https://datometry.com/](https://datometry.com/) | San
Francisco | Full Time | Onsite

Are you passionate about building robust systems and want to make a
difference? Are you interested in query processing, distributed systems and
compilers, and certainly don't want to waste your talent on re-inventing
things that have already been done before. Are you looking to work in a fast-
paced environment where what you do has impact - both on the company, but also
on the industry.

Join our brilliant engineering team and take on one of the greatest challenges
in computer science – productizing database virtualization. Our mission is to
unshackle applications from databases. Our hypervisor layer manages, optimizes
and secures the enterprise data infrastructure across any cloud.

Here are our open roles:

    
    
      * Software Engineer - Server, Full stack
    
      * Head of Quality
      
      * Solution Architect in Customer Success
    

Tech Stack: Erlang, Multiple SQL systems (Postgres, Azure SQL Data Warehouse,
Google Bigquery, AWS Redshift...)

If you are interested in applying, please visit our careers page at
[https://datometry.com/careers-at-datometry/](https://datometry.com/careers-
at-datometry/) and mention Hacker News. All positions are in San Francisco,
California. Applicants must have valid work authorization for the U.S.

------
aaronswift
Swift Navigation ([https://www.swiftnav.com/](https://www.swiftnav.com/)) |
Software Engineers (Cloud Infrastructure or C++) | ONSITE | Fulltime | San
Francisco | Open to Visas/Sponsorship

Swift Navigation builds the technology enabling precise positioning for all
autonomous vehicles. We’re a well-funded series B startup backed by First
Round Capital. We’re just under 100 folks, mostly engineers, including some of
the world’s leading experts in GNSS. We have a small office in Melbourne if
that’s of interest to you too.

Our stack includes: Languages: C/C++11/Haskell/Go/Rust Cloud:
Docker/Kubernetes/AWS CI/CD: Travis/Jenkins GNSS: Stochastic Hardware in the
Loop (HITL) Testing on production hardware with live sky signals

C++ Engineer: [https://www.swiftnav.com/join-us/jobs-
listing?gh_jid=4318219...](https://www.swiftnav.com/join-us/jobs-
listing?gh_jid=4318219002) Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://www.swiftnav.com/join-us/jobs-
listing?gh_jid=4140298...](https://www.swiftnav.com/join-us/jobs-
listing?gh_jid=4140298002) Full list of open positions:
[https://www.swiftnav.com/join-us/jobs-listing](https://www.swiftnav.com/join-
us/jobs-listing)

Also, can message me at aaron.steinberger@swift-nav.com to discuss

~~~
shoo
> We have a small office in Melbourne

For anyone else wondering, this looks like Melbourne Australia, not Melbourne
Florida

[http://www.invest.vic.gov.au/news-and-
events/2019/june/swift...](http://www.invest.vic.gov.au/news-and-
events/2019/june/swift-establishes-first-international-presence-in-melbourne)

~~~
LilBytes
Yeah, looks to be the case.

[https://www.swiftnav.com/news/swift-navigation-opens-
office-...](https://www.swiftnav.com/news/swift-navigation-opens-office-
australia)

------
nigelgutzmann
Lumen5 | Backend/Python Developer + Sales/Marketing Roles | Vancouver, BC |
Fulltime, Onsite | [https://lumen5.com](https://lumen5.com)

We're a startup (21 people so far) that is growing quickly! We're writing
software that uses machine learning to build the world's smartest and easiest-
to-use video creator. We've found that what we're building is very attractive
to marketing teams from lots of different organizations and we've got tons of
interesting search, NLP, computer vision, artificial intelligence, video
rendering, and web scaling technical challenges. Right now, we're hiring:

\- Backend/Python Engineer: Build out the APIs of our django web app, design
algorithms for video recommendation services, host and manage ML models,
architect and deploy infrastructure. We use python, django, celery,
elasticsearch, postgres, docker, kubernetes, terraform, and React on the
frontend. See:
[https://lumen5.workable.com/j/CA27ABED5A](https://lumen5.workable.com/j/CA27ABED5A)

\- Non-technical positions: Director of Marketing, Technical Support
Specialist, Paid Marketing/Customer Acquisition Specialist, Enterprise
Customer Success Manager. See:
[https://lumen5.workable.com/](https://lumen5.workable.com/)

------
yarikson
InterAx Biotech Switzerland | interaxbiotech.com | Scientist Machine Learning
/ AI | PhD degree | Full-time | EU work permit required | partial home-office
/ remote possible

\------------

InterAx aims to revolutionise drug discovery. We assist drug candidate design
and selection with our unique and novel Systems Biology platform. This
technology is able to predict in vivo effects of drug candidates by analysing
complex experimental datasets.

We are now looking for PhD-level scientist to establish ML/AI-driven direction
to complement our success in Systems Biology/Pharmacology. The project is
highly exciting – was funded at EU level
([http://interaxbiotech.com/News_09.19-H2020_Phase_II](http://interaxbiotech.com/News_09.19-H2020_Phase_II)),
and combines ML/AI with systems biology and computational chemistry to design
drugs selectively targeting biological signalling networks. Such drug
selectivity in context of complex networks is considered one of the main
frontiers in drug development in 21st century.

When applying, please indicate #2019010 in subject, and HN as information
source.

EU citizen or EU valid work permits only please.

\------------

Job ad:
[http://interaxbiotech.com/resources/191004_InterAx_ML.pdf](http://interaxbiotech.com/resources/191004_InterAx_ML.pdf)

------
Fleetio
Fleetio | Senior Rails Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE |
[https://www.fleetio.com](https://www.fleetio.com) | Fleetio is a modern
software platform that helps thousands of organizations around the world
manage a fleet of vehicles. Transportation technology is a hot market and
we’re leading the charge.

Your work will be heavily focused on high level, high impact areas. You’ll
work closely with Product Managers and Designers to plan, design, and
implement some of our more complex features. You’ll have a strong voice in the
development and planning processes. You'll be joining a tight-knit team (14
Engineers) who are used to moving fast and taking on responsibility. That
said, we have lives outside of work, and we know you do too. We are a family-
friendly company that is still young enough for you to get a nice slice of
equity but old enough to be a stable and healthy place to work.

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails (5.2), Postgres, currently migrating to StimulusJS

Perks: competitive pay, meaningful company equity, 100% coverage of health and
dental insurance, strong remote working culture, fitness incentive &
professional development budget.

Apply here:
[https://fleetio.workable.com/jobs/1110400](https://fleetio.workable.com/jobs/1110400)
Watch our Engineering video here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbpqoCuXPd4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbpqoCuXPd4)

------
kahseng
Airtable | Software Engineer | San Francisco | REMOTE (US only)

Airtable's mission is to expand human productivity by letting everyone create
tools to organize their world. Our current product includes a real-time
collaborative database and a rich set of components for building tools using
this database. Unlike single-purpose apps, we think of Airtable as a toolkit
of building blocks that people can repurpose to create their own applications.
Our roadmap is filled with enhancements and additions to this toolkit that
will push the boundaries of Airtable's capabilities.

To see some of the ways people are already using Airtable, check out
[https://airtable.com/universe](https://airtable.com/universe)

We're hiring engineers for web (Javascript + Flow, Node, React), iOS
(Objective-C, Swift), and Android.

We're a small team, with backgrounds from Google, Facebook, Microsoft, etc. We
believe in the power of highly motivated and capable individuals to accomplish
great things in small teams, with end-to-end ownership of projects and rapid
iteration. Read more about our engineering culture and values here:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/airtable](https://www.keyvalues.com/airtable)

You can apply here: [https://airtable.com/jobs](https://airtable.com/jobs)

------
oolongtea
Lumicks | C++ Developers | Amsterdam, NL | FULL-TIME, ONSITE, VISA |
lumicks.com

Lumicks is bringing novel tools for single-molecule biophysics and cell
avidity to market, enabling scientific researchers across biology and medicine
to unlock new types of experiments.

Our primary technology, C-Trap, can be used to "grab" a single molecule, and
apply precise mechanical forces to it. At the same time, one can visualize the
molecule using highly-sensitive fluorescence microscopy. Our customers use it
to watch DNA being copied by the molecular machinery of the cell, or observe
molecular "engines" walking across the scaffolding structures of a human cell.
Lumicks systems are currently in use in opinion-leading labs across the globe,
including Stanford, Johns Hopkins University, Tsinghua University, NIH, Max
Planck Institute, TU Delft, and Imperial College London.

We also produce z-Movi, the only instrument that can directly measure the
overall strength of interaction between cells ("avidity"). This new
technology, based on acoustic waves, could have an enormous impact on research
in immunology, paving the way for new therapies for cancer.

We're an academic spin-off from a research group at VU University Amsterdam.
We care deeply about providing our users with easy-to-use, reliable software
that actively supports Open Data and Reproducible Science. To make this
happen, we're looking to expand our software engineering team with additional:

C++ developers -- [https://lumicks.com/vacancies/c-software-
developer/](https://lumicks.com/vacancies/c-software-developer/)

Our technology stack (familiarity with all of these is not required): C++17
(soon 20) for the core code, Qt5 for the UI and Python 3 for bindings. CMake
builds everything. Libraries we use include abseil, asio, caf (c++ actor
framework), catch2, cereal, fmt, hdf5/highfive, opencv, ranges-v3 and spdlog.
Our GUIs are a mix of Qt widgets and QML (we are migrating torwards the
latter). Our Python bindings are implemented using pybind11. On the hardware
side, we have lasers. Lots and lots of lasers.

Read the full job descriptions, and apply directly, at:
[https://lumicks.com/careers/](https://lumicks.com/careers/)

Application notes and introductory videos about our technologies at
[https://lumicks.com](https://lumicks.com)

------
arobbins
Factual | Software Engineers and Data Scientists | Los Angeles, US REMOTE|
[https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career](https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career)
Factual is currently hiring Software Engineers and Data Scientists, at all
levels, in the Los Angeles office. Remote positions available for experienced
candidates. Factual is the location data company that the world’s most
valuable brands and technology companies trust to understand and intelligently
grow their businesses. We help engineering teams, marketers and data analysts
build the best digital products, deliver more impactful marketing and
transform their businesses with the most accurate and comprehensive data on
places and people worldwide.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. If you love data, Factual is the
place to be. Experience with Clojure, machine learning, NLP, algorithm design,
or Hadoop/Spark is a plus!

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career](https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career)

------
brianglow
Glow | Lead Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | glow.fm

Glow’s mission is to create a world where content earns its value. We enable
content creators to build businesses directly supported by their listeners.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer to be one of the early members
of our team. We promise that you'll never be bored, that you'll be trusted to
manage your own time, and that you'll be working on something that makes a
difference in the lives of content creators and their fans. Also, we offer a
competitive salary, full medical/dental benefits, and unlimited podcasts.

Does the following sound like you? You love podcasts. You are excited about
helping creators thrive and build a living around their content. You have
strong customer empathy and a track record of building customer-facing
products. You work iteratively, shipping often and measuring results. You
enjoy a small team where bureaucracy is low but great communication and
collaboration is essential. You don’t get hung up on the boundaries of front-
end, back-end, dev ops – you do whatever it takes to deliver. You think in
terms of architecture and love to stitch together all elements of the software
lifecycle to deliver great software. You thrive in the ambiguity and activity
of a startup environment.

We closed our $2.3M seed round of financing in August with a great group of
investors.

[https://www.glow.fm/job?gh_jid=4444651002](https://www.glow.fm/job?gh_jid=4444651002)

------
afiedler
Autodesk Construction | Windows Engineer | NYC, Portland, SF or Remote (US &
Canada) | Full-time

Autodesk Construction Solutions is on a mission to build the future faster by
creating beautiful software for construction, one of the oldest, largest, and
least digitized industries on the planet. Our tools are used by everyone on a
construction site, from workers in hard hats to project engineers in the
office. We make a big impact in these peoples’ work lives by helping them
deliver projects faster and more cost-effectively.

We are looking for a Windows Engineer to join our Markups and Collaboration
team. This team is responsible for one of the core features of our
application: marking up blueprints and 3D building models. Customers use
markups to collaborate at all stages of construction, from pre-construction
reviews to documenting a project for hand over to an owner. Our team works
across all of our client applications (Android, iOS, web and Windows) to build
a seamless, world-class markup tool. You’ll work on the Windows application to
add 2D and 3D markup capabilities, data syncing and online/offline support.

We have team members in offices in NYC, Portland and SF. Remote candidates in
the US and Canada considered as well.

Apply at: [https://bit.ly/2pkT1bf](https://bit.ly/2pkT1bf)

------
grailed
GRAILED | [https://www.grailed.com](https://www.grailed.com) | SOHO, NYC |
Full-time | Onsite

Grailed is a community driven marketplace for fashion and streetwear. We are
70 people, and recently had a 15MM series A after ~5 years of organic growth
and a few years of profitability. We run a monolothic rails app + heroku with
react/native iOS & Android (but we'll consider anyone with web app xp). We've
got a lot of exciting work to be done in the space of recommendations,
discovery, and curation! We place a lot of emphasis on quality of life - this
is a truly great place to work :)

Open roles:

-Director of Finance ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4382663002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4382663002))

-SEO Lead ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4358142002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4358142002))

-Sr. Product Designer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4032109002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4032109002))

more: [https://www.grailed.com/jobs](https://www.grailed.com/jobs)

email: alec.mckinley@grailed.com

------
mikepasz
Habitat Logistics | Philadelphia | Full-time (on-site) |
[https://tryhabitat.com](https://tryhabitat.com)

Habitat is a logistics company that powers delivery for restaurants. We
provide an on-demand delivery fleet for all of the online and call-in orders
they receive. In short - we're like a white-labeled Uber Eats - as far as the
customer is concerned, we are the restaurant/online platform. After having
graduated from the YC W19 batch, we've launched in two new markets, and
consequently have grown our tech, ops, and sales from 6 to nearly 25
employees. On the tech side, we're tackling exciting problems in the capacity
planning, demand forecasting, scheduling, and 'trip-matching' arenas using
predictive modeling and machine learning.

We're currently seeking 1-2 full-stack in house engineers to bring our
dispatch platform, runner, and restaurant apps to the next level as we
continue to scale to new markets. Our ideal candidate has between 3-5 years of
experience in web development, a passion for UI/UX, design chops, and is
comfortable navigating the full stack in feature development.

Front-End: Typescript, React, React Native

Back-End: Express, Typescript, Postgres, Redis, Docker, AWS

Salary: 60k-100k + equity

Send me an email at mike@tryhabitat.com with a CV, relevant work, or any other
inquiries!

------
atto
Levels | Frontend, Mobile, Backend developer; Data Science / ML | Remote, San
Francisco, New York | Full-time

Levels is a funded, early stage startup working on making a dent in the
metabolic crisis. Poor metabolic health is a risk factor for many diseases,
and few people have the right tools to create positive feedback cycles with
their diet and exercise. Based on our early Beta pilot, we're seeing people
meaningfully change health habits, and are looking for people to help build
our product out.

We're currently hiring for two roles:

* Full stack engineer. Our stack is currently React / Node / TypeScript + JavaScript / React Native. You'll help us build our direct-to-consumer buy flow, mobile app that processes biometric data from a sensor, and data display site.

* Data scientist / ML engineer. We have a lot of biometric data, and want to help people make sense of it with clear recommendations, anomaly detection, etc.

We're a remote-first team (with people in New York, SF Bay Area, Pennsylvania,
and Portland currently), and—while we're excited to build our product—value a
good quality of life and balance. Previously, folks in our team led startups,
worked at SpaceX/Google, and had medical practices.

If any of this is interesting, even if your background doesn't line up exactly
with the roles above, please reach out. I'm happy to share more information
about what we're doing and we'll see if there's a good fit. Email me (Andrew)
at jobs@levelshealth.com and mention HN.

------
bruth
The Children's Hospital of Philadelphia | Bioinformatics engineer |
Philadelphia, PA | Full-time | ONSITE

The Children’s Hospital of Philadelphia (CHOP) Research Institute and its Dept
of Biomedical and Health Informatics (DBHi) are seeking a software engineer to
help build an enterprise-level data and informatics platform called “Arcus”.
The Arcus team integrates with major scientific initiatives in the Research
Institute strategic plan, high-impact research areas such as lifespan, rare
diseases, novel devices and therapeutics, and precision health.

This role will work with a team of bioinformatics scientists, software
engineers and genomics faculty focused on architecting and implementing a
cloud-native platform to support storing and analyzing enterprise wide genomic
data including data management, harmonized pipelines, and variant warehouse
components. We are looking for highly creative people who share our mission to
advance child health and who will thrive in a continuous learning environment,
acquiring and applying both new technical skills and biomedical domain
knowledge.

[https://careers.chop.edu/job/Philadelphia-Bioinformatics-
Sof...](https://careers.chop.edu/job/Philadelphia-Bioinformatics-Software-
Engineer-III-PA-19146/590740200/)

------
denvar_g
Lenny | Software Engineer, Android Engineer, iOS Engineer | LONDON | ONSITE |
Full Time | [https://lenny.app](https://lenny.app)

At Lenny we are turning the insurance industry on its head. We're currently
focusing on short term car insurance, however what we're building is a full-
stack insurance platform.

Making car insurance better means offering products which are less
complicated, totally transparent and way more flexible. Our drivers can get
covered in just a few taps, for an hour, a day, a week, it’s up to them.

But to deliver, maintain, and develop that awesome service, we need customer-
obsessed, restlessly curious, creative thinkers to join the team.

As our Software Engineer you will own and evolve our backend estate, working
on everything from our scalable architecture, new services and APIs, as well
as identifying new technologies which can be exploited to help build a best-
in-class customer experience (such as ML).

As our first Android Engineer, you will be first-on-platform helping shape and
build our Native Android app from scratch. We've built a great iOS experience
already but the demand from consumers with Android phones is clear.

Read more here: [https://lenny.app/jobs](https://lenny.app/jobs) Or contact
me: jack at lenny dot app

~~~
pra123
Do you allow remote?

~~~
denvar_g
We can be flexible, a day or two remote per week, the rest of the time in the
office.

Not fully remote for now though unfortunately.

------
ac-fd
FanDuel | Software Engineers, DevOps Engineers, Product Designers, Project
Managers, Business Analysts | Edinburgh (UK), Glasgow (UK), New York (US) |
ONSITE [https://fanduel.com/careers](https://fanduel.com/careers)
[https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1)

Hiring for Java, Python, JavaScript/React, iOS, Android, DevOps Engineers,
Product Designers, Project Managers, Business Analysts.

FanDuel Group has a presence across 45 US states and 8 million customers.
Users love our products and the growth of our company means a constant need
for great people.

We've got two flagship products in the US market:

1\. The original FanDuel product, our Daily Fantasy Sports app created a brand
new industry.

2\. We also operate the number one sports betting app in the US. This is a new
and exciting market, growing at an incredible rate.

FanDuel is a modern workplace. We keep flexible hours and vacation scheduling.
We provide the latest tech and equipment, and keep a well-stocked supply of
snacks and refreshments.

If you want me to refer you or have any questions, feel free to get in touch
with me via email.

You can find all open positions and apply directly using my referral link
here: [https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1)

------
frederik_secfi
Secfi | Software engineer(s) + Operations and Finance | Amsterdam, the
Netherlands + San Francisco | EUR 50-150k + equity

Secfi is a VC-backed fintech start-up that helps start-ups and employees
better manage equity compensation. We do this by providing shareholders of
private companies with liquidity so that they can exercise their options or
access capital for personal use. We build technology products that help
private company employees make the most of their equity and make more informed
decisions. By simplifying their equity compensation, employees can spend more
time on things they love doing most. We have offices in Amsterdam and San
Francisco.

For example: one of the most complicated things for employees is figuring out
how much taxes they need to pay when exercising their Incentive Stock Options
or Non-qualified Stock Options. The tax planning tool inside our dashboard
does just that: [https://www.secfi.com/#gif-
container](https://www.secfi.com/#gif-container)

An exciting challenge we’re working on next is an exercise planning tool that
tells you what you should do with your equity based on your personal. Things
have been going very well here at Secfi, and we’re looking to add 10 more
people to our Amsterdam engineering team in 2019. We have a variety of
engineering vacancies including a VP of engineering, frontend, backend Python
and full stack JavaScript engineers:
[https://www.secfi.com/careers](https://www.secfi.com/careers)

Questions? Please email careers@secfi.com to get in touch.

------
rsanaie
Beanworks | Vancouver, BC | Full-Time | OnSite |
[https://www.beanworks.com](https://www.beanworks.com) We are a established
and well funded 6 year old SaaS FinTech headquartered in Vancouver. We are
passionate about the future of accounting automation and how we will shape
that future through technology. We automate the process of vendor payable from
the moment the Purchase Order is created, Invoices arrive and Payments are
electronically sent to the Vendors, through smart approval workflows. Although
basic knowledge of accounting will help you ramp up quicker, it's not integral
as you need to know very little to do your job. We have been selected as the
exclusive AP Automation partner for Sage software. The Beanworks office in
Gastown is located in the heart of the West Coast tech community. We come to
work each day ready to make an impact by delivering a product that measurably
improves the working lives of accounting professionals. Our products are built
to delight.

We're hiring:

Intermediate to Senior Software Engineer(s) [PHP & React]

Apply:
[https://secure.collage.co/jobs/beanworkssolutions](https://secure.collage.co/jobs/beanworkssolutions)

------
ryanjodonnell
Cleary | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[https://www.gocleary.com/](https://www.gocleary.com/) Cleary is building an
‘operating system of the office’ based on the kind of internal tools that
companies like Airbnb, Twitter, Dropbox, Google, Uber, etc build for their own
employees. We're seeing great traction - we're working with companies like
Square, Flexport and LendingHome, and just raised a large seed round from top
tier investors.

We're assembling an A+ team - currently just 8 people with backgrounds from
Twitter, Microsoft, Cornell, Carnegie Melon, YC, etc.

You’ll get to work directly with our experienced entrepreneurial team, which
includes three second-time founders with two prior exits. In this role you
will wear multiple hats, reporting directly to the CTO, and will have an
opportunity to take on a leadership position (if desired) as we scale.

Full Job Description:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1uehO_WsAePlPJ_ffymeW8zNi...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1uehO_WsAePlPJ_ffymeW8zNiIiCbiBJGi8jt0axEjbw/edit#)

Submit resumes to ryan@gocleary.com

Tech Stack: Ruby/Rails, React, Redux, Postgresql, ElasticSearch, AWS

------
aaronschroeder
Kansas State University | Sr. Front-end Developer | Manhattan, KS | ONSITE or
REMOTE

The Office of Educational Innovation (OEIE) is looking for a senior front-end
web developer that has the experience to be the driving force that helps
direct the front-end for our nationally-recognized PEARS SaaS application! We
are a small team of highly skilled software engineers, support and QA experts,
and evaluators. We greatly value learning and working together as a team to
achieve our goals. As part of this team, you will have personal ownership of a
product that is making a real difference in the lives of people across the
nation!

PEARS measures the impact of nutrition educators and extension agents as they
work to improve public health, apply the latest research to agriculture, and
foster youth development and leadership, among many other efforts. We have the
privilege to serve and support the tireless efforts of these public servants,
helping them understand what works and what doesn’t, so funding can be used as
efficiently as possible.

For more information: [https://www.k-state.edu/oeie/about/employment/senior-
web-dev...](https://www.k-state.edu/oeie/about/employment/senior-web-
developer.html)

------
PrepScholar2
PrepScholar | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Full Stack Engineer |
$100,000-$180,000

PrepScholar’s mission is to improve education at scale through technology. Our
flagship product is an SAT/ACT prep program that automatically learns the
strengths and weaknesses of each student and creates an individualized
learning program through machine learning. You can think of it as an automated
tutor that provides a compelling learning experience at scale. We also have a
large web presence with over two million monthly visitors to our free tools
and articles.

We believe we have a major advantage over other companies in our space because
of our technology-centered and analytical approach to education. We're
profitable and bootstrapped, and you'll join as an early engineer working on
products that impact millions of students worldwide.

Our stack: * Sass, JQuery, Backbone

* Django/Python

* MySQL

* AWS/Linux

Requirements:

* Strong foundation in computer science and software engineering, including competencies in data structures, algorithms, databases, software design and dev ops.

* Strong hands-on experience with our core technologies is a big plus. In particular:

\----Python and Django

\----JavaScript and JavaScript MV* frameworks like AngularJS, Ember, Knockout,
or Backbone Email us at job.engineer@prepscholar.com, and read more at
[http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers](http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers).

------
clivewilliams
Rectangle Red | Junior-Mid Level Developer | Full Stack | .NET | Milton
Keynes, UK

Small software development consultancy; interesting and varied projects; great
people to work with and learn from; home at 5pm policy; all developer culture
(no sales team stitching you up!); based in Stony Stratford High Street (no
industrial estate/business park!)

Looking for programmers with good knowledge of programming (any procedural
language, but we work mostly in C#), front end web technologies (javascript,
frameworks, css, etc), and relational databases (MSSQL, MySQL or similar).

Ability to learn quickly and not be put off by systems or technologies not
encountered before is essential; professional attitude; thorough and careful
in work; excellent written and oral communication skills are essential, as is
a patient and clear telephone manner.

See more at
[https://www.rectanglered.com/jobs](https://www.rectanglered.com/jobs) \- send
us a message if interested. Let us know why you like the idea of working for
us, and if you have any github examples of code you've worked on for fun, we'd
love to see that too.

EU citizen or valid work permits only please; applicants must live in the UK.
Permanent only please.

------
mdose
Peek | Senior iOS Engineer, Senior Backend Engineer, Principal Platform
Engineer, Frontend Engineer (SF Only) | Seattle & San Francisco (Frontend
Only)| ONSITE & VISA (transfer+treaty) | Full-time

Peek makes the world's tours & activities easily bookable — anytime, anywhere.
Our leading technology empowers operators to manage and grow their businesses.

We're looking for talented engineers to come work on our industry-leading SaaS
for tours and activities operators in Seattle. We're well-funded and are
growing quickly. We use Ruby, Elixir, Ember, React, Swift, PostgreSQL,
RabbitMQ, GraphQL, Realm, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP. Join us!

See full job descriptions and apply here:

> Senior iOS Engineer | Seattle | :
> [https://grnh.se/5cb706351](https://grnh.se/5cb706351)

> Senior Backend Engineer | Seattle | :
> [https://grnh.se/2c56bc441](https://grnh.se/2c56bc441)

> Principal Platform Engineer | Seattle | :
> [https://grnh.se/bc186d791](https://grnh.se/bc186d791)

> Frontend Engineer | San Francisco | :
> [https://grnh.se/dfc670e61](https://grnh.se/dfc670e61)

Check out the rest of our stack: [https://stackshare.io/peek/peek-
stack](https://stackshare.io/peek/peek-stack)

If you have any questions, feel free to email megan DOT dose AT peek DOT com

------
guitarsteve
Seeq ([https://seeq.com](https://seeq.com)) | Full Stack Engineer, Backend
Engineer, Support Engineer | 100% Remote

Seeq makes data analytics software for a big market that’s often overlooked by
tech companies: industrial process data. Think pharmaceutical manufacturers,
wind farms, and energy companies with tons of equipment and sensors. Our
software engineers tackle hard problems in streaming calculation, storage and
distributed computing, leveraging the latest features in Java 11, Kotlin, and
PostgreSQL.

Our company is 100% remote and proud of it. You can work anywhere in the US or
Europe, but we require an overlap of 8am-noon Pacific working hours. We use a
variety of collaboration tools, like Zoom and Slack, which makes us feel like
we’re in the same building together. We have a stacked team of kind-hearted,
talented engineers that love to collaborate, teach each other new tricks, and
build products that far exceed our customers’ expectations.

Our technology stack is largely Java and Kotlin on the backend and TypeScript,
AngularJS, and React on the frontend. The core of our product is a full-
featured calculation engine that can perform complex math and execute machine
learning algorithms on streaming time series data.

I am not the hiring manager, but involved with many parts of the interviewing
processing, and happy to answer any questions. Feel free to contact me with
questions at stephen.rosenthal@seeq.com (but please do not email applications
to me).

To apply, go to
[https://www.seeq.com/about/careers](https://www.seeq.com/about/careers)

------
ryan112
Moonfish ([https://moonfish.com](https://moonfish.com)) | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time, Onsite Preferred, but Open to Remote

Moonfish is a big data for consumer travel company, aiming to help people plan
and book travel more easily and cheaply (starting with flights). While other
travel products start by asking departure/return dates and exact airports, we
instead help people at the very beginning of their trip planning process -
when they typically only know a broad sense of where, when, and why they want
to go. Some folks may just want a weekend trip to visit family, while others
want to visit Japan but aren’t yet sure when or how long to go. Moonfish works
by constantly ingesting and understanding flight prices and fluctuations
(through a set of data partnerships with various travel companies), and then
matching our users to the best flights we find on a daily basis (typically
saving them 40-90% off typical prices).

We’re backed by top-tier investors including general partners from Accel,
Wndrco, founder of ITA/Google flight, founder of Opendoor, and execs from
Airbnb, Facebook, and Twitter.

Open Roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iZuC2sJv3jhjEbMq43QJW0Ps...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iZuC2sJv3jhjEbMq43QJW0PsJS_eoi0CHoRra5ctuY8/edit)

\- Product Designer:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1FNTfuA2plQGZ4U0ZOQqds5pt...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1FNTfuA2plQGZ4U0ZOQqds5ptOMFPNYvo2eqK5DVuP1g/edit)

------
bolt28
Bolt | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://www.bolt.com](https://www.bolt.com)

Ecommerce infrastructure on the internet is fragmented and broken. Bolt is a
world-class buying experience available for all online businesses. We're
building a future where retailers can eliminate the massive operational
overhead and technical debt associated with online checkout and payments, and
where customers can buy instantly and securely across the internet. To solve
such a large problem, we've put together an incredible team and are
selectively adding to it. Play a mission-critical role in developing the
future of online commerce.

We are looking for someone excited to take on our ambitious product roadmap
who exhibits passion, creativity and a love of building things. Companies and
consumers alike will rely heavily on what you build. If this challenge excites
you, get in touch with our team.

Join us! More details here: [https://www.bolt.com/jobs/software-
engineer/81492e99-22f0-4c...](https://www.bolt.com/jobs/software-
engineer/81492e99-22f0-4c61-98a6-5e5bc7111829/)

------
dkuebric
FullStory | Software Engineering, SRE, & Productivity | Onsite and Remote |
Atlanta, GA

FullStory’s mission is to improve user experiences on the web and mobile
devices. We’re accomplishing this mission daily by providing a platform that
allows developers and product teams to automatically collect ultra high
definition analytics from their sites and applications, then make those
analytics available through a powerful search engine, pixel-perfect session
playback, and machine learning insights.

Capturing and processing data at this level of completeness is no mean task,
and the scale that FullStory runs at means that there are lots of interesting
problems and opportunities for high-leverage contribution.

In particular, my team is hiring for folks who love to streamline software
development, automate away daily toil, and make systems more resilient:

* Productivity engineering: [https://grnh.se/6f3311752](https://grnh.se/6f3311752)

* Site reliability engineering: [https://grnh.se/bf7e122f2](https://grnh.se/bf7e122f2)

FullStory is a remote-friendly, hyper-growth SaaS company based out of
Atlanta. The work environment we've cultivated is aligned around our three
watchwords: clarity, empathy, and bionics. We value high-quality/low-ego
collaboration and use automation to eliminate toil in daily work. If that
sounds good to you, join us!

(We're hiring for other stuff too! Check out
[https://www.fullstory.com/jobs/](https://www.fullstory.com/jobs/) )

~~~
maxmonlt
Remote in US only or worldwide?

------
bill_duckduckgo
DuckDuckGo - We are looking for candidates that are excited to join us on a
mission to be the company people trust most with their online privacy. All of
our roles are fully-remote!

DuckDuckGo | Director, User Insights | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Mobile Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Frontend Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior macOS Engineer | REMOTE

[https://duckduckgo.com/hiring](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring)

~~~
ody4242
Hi,

[https://duckduckgo.com/hiring](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring) shows 0 open
positions.

~~~
ScottFree
I see 5.

[https://imgur.com/a/SgTYeMg](https://imgur.com/a/SgTYeMg)

~~~
ody4242
You're right. I've checked it again on my laptop, and it looks like it's a
script that was filtered out by one of my extensions.

------
birderic
ButcherBox | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time, ONSITE

ButcherBox works to connect people with the food they want to eat. We began by
providing 100% grass-fed and grass-finished beef to our members and have since
expanded our offerings to include free-range organic chicken, heritage-breed
pork, wild-caught Alaskan sockeye salmon and more. The team at ButcherBox
believes in a healthier food system where everyone has access to meat the way
Nature intended: from animals that are humanely raised and never given any
antibiotics or added hormones. ButcherBox exists to ensure that access to
high-quality meat you can trust is convenient. We provide better meat for a
better you.

As a member of the ButcherBox engineering team, you'll be responsible for
building and maintaining our internal subscription, billing, and shipping web
applications. Your work will involve consuming third-party APIs, exposing data
to partners (such as our distribution centers), and integrating with our
customer-facing e-commerce application. We use PHP, Laravel, MySQL, React.js,
Azure, Docker, Kubernetes, Stripe, and more.

To apply or learn more, email me directly at ericfamiglietti@butcherbox.com.

------
munchor
MemSQL ([https://memsql.com](https://memsql.com)) | Lisbon (Portugal), San
Francisco and Seattle | Full Time

MemSQL is a database startup focused on high performance hybrid workloads. Our
customers include half of the top 10 US banks, 2 of the top 3 US telcos, and
12% of the fortune 100. You can read all about our product here:
[https://memsql.com/product](https://memsql.com/product).

Right now we are in the process of building a next generation data platform
capable of handling many different workloads in one system. Think about a
massive company storing all of its data, operational or analytical together.
That's the vision - if that resonates with you, say hello!

We have several positions open: * Frontend Focused Engineer
(React/Redux/TypeScript) * Backend Focused Engineer (Go/GraphQL) * Database
Engine (C++, low level systems)

Careers page with individual links for each position:
[https://www.memsql.com/careers/jobs/](https://www.memsql.com/careers/jobs/)

Feel free to email directly at david at memsql dot com.

------
whafro
PathAI | Boston, MA or Austin, TX | [https://pathai.com](https://pathai.com) |
Onsite / Remote (US)

PathAI is looking for front- and back-end engineers and engineering managers
to work toward detecting diseases like cancer faster and more accurately while
paving the way toward personalized medicine.

We're working with a modern stack using Python/Django/Flask/DRF, alongside a
Vue-powered front-end. Services are containerized, and we do our best to have
a great engineering environment alongside our regulatory and compliance
efforts. We're a technology company working within healthcare, not a
healthcare company trying to leverage technology. I wrote about what this
means to us:
[https://twitter.com/mjacksonw/status/1090693541565734914](https://twitter.com/mjacksonw/status/1090693541565734914)

We're growing quickly, so we're especially excited to bring on tech leads, but
early- and mid-career developers who have great software engineering chops can
find a great home here as well. You'll just want to make sure you have solid
skills in python/django (on the back-end), vue/react (on front), or similar to
be a decent fit.

Work alongside a diverse set of expert technologists, computational
biologists, and computer vision scientists – if you're intellectually curious,
it's an amazing environment to be in. We're well-funded with strong revenue,
growth, and – most importantly – impact.

Check out our open positions at
[https://www.pathai.com/careers/](https://www.pathai.com/careers/).

~~~
zentrus
I've messaged you guys a couple times, but never heard anything! I'm a
seasoned Django developer, led some teams, and have a bit of experience in
public health (mainly disease surveillance) platforms. I'm located in Austin.

------
lmcnearney
Armor Games | Part-time/Freelance Front-End Web Developer | Irvine, CA |
ONSITE or REMOTE

Armor Games is a online community for casual gamers. We offer an online
destination hosting over a thousand flash and HTML5 games with new titles
launching every week. We also develop and publish game titles for mobile,
desktop and console.

We are in need of a part-time/freelance front-end web developer who can
dedicate 1-2 days a week toward evolving and improving the armorgames.com
site.

The site is currently built on a monolithic LAMP stack with server-side
templating and jQuery. We would like to start building out new front-end
features using a modern front-end framework (like React or Vue) to improve
both the look and functionality of the site. This will not be a wholesale
rewrite of the site - we need to seamlessly rebuild small sections (ie,
components) and integrate them into the legacy site. Knowledge of both modern
frameworks and more traditional ("legacy") stacks is required.

Additional information and contact information is on our employment website:
[https://employment.armorgames.com](https://employment.armorgames.com)

~~~
NetOpWibby
The spam filter is super stringent or just plain doesn't like self-hosted
email servers, unfortunately.

------
ayac2002
San Francisco Digital Services | Full stack/Drupal | San Francisco, CA onsite
only

San Francisco Digital Services is a team embedded within the City and County
of San Francisco. We're not an IT consultancy - we partner with City
departments to make their services easier to use for all residents.

Right now we're 25 developers, designers, and product managers, and aiming to
hire for 17 more positions by the end of the year. All of us are fulltime City
employees, which means government benefits! We work in an agile fashion, and
tackle wicked problems like affordable housing and permitting. (Yes, we know
there is no affordable housing in SF, nor is it easy to get a permit. Join us
in making it better!)

Right now we're hiring for 2 developer positions, all of which require at
least 3 years of experience:

\- Full stack developer to work on the affordable housing application on
housing.sfgov.org

\- Drupal engineer to make it easier for residents to find services they need
on SF.gov

Apply for all jobs at
[https://digitalservices.sfgov.org/joinus/](https://digitalservices.sfgov.org/joinus/)

Mention you saw this post on Hacker News when you do. Thanks!

~~~
boulos
I had no idea you folks _existed_! I've been mentioning to folks recently that
"I wish there was something like the USDS for San Francisco..." but apparently
never went far enough to look for you.

Do you have the ability to accept volunteers?

~~~
ayac2002
Unfortunately not. We also wish we had the capacity to hire interns or even
juniors, but that's still years down the road. ️

But if you're interested in volunteering for civic tech, check out the Code
for San Francisco brigade of Code for America:
[http://c4sf.me](http://c4sf.me)

And spread the word about our jobs plz!

------
saurabh20n
Synthetic Minds (YC S18) | Engineer #7: commensurate equity and salary | MS
PhD | ONSITE, Full Time | SF or Seattle

Synthetic Minds builds program synthesizers, i.e., automation that can write
code. There is two decades of research that forms the backbone of this tech.
The founder has a PhD in the domain, and the CTO is an ACM Fellow with 20+
years of work in Program Synthesis ([https://synthetic-
minds.com/pages/jobs.html#about](https://synthetic-
minds.com/pages/jobs.html#about)). We have raised $5.6M from YC, Khosla
Ventures, and Pantera Capital.

We are an all engineering team, and are looking for engineer #7, ideally with
a masters or PhD (or built a relevant well-known project.) Programming
languages, compilers, formal methods, SMT solving (Z3) are relevant topics for
us. For the kind of work you'll be doing, see the technical program here:
[https://synthetic-minds.com/pages/conference/2019/](https://synthetic-
minds.com/pages/conference/2019/).

Email saurabhs@synthetic-minds.com for more details.

------
PascalW
Kabisa | Software crafts(wo)man | Weert / Eindhoven / Amsterdam, Netherlands |
ONSITE

Kabisa is a software agency based in the Netherlands. We're 13 years in
business and have a team of 50 people.

We have in-depth knowledge and experience in the design and implementation of
complex integration concepts and utilize the best techniques and
methodologies. We focus on full stack solutions and are specialized in Ruby on
Rails, Python, Java and Elixir on the server and JavaScript on the client
side.

We highly value our three core values: craftsmanship, customer focus and
collaboration. These values are reflected in the culture of our company in the
way we treat our customers and employees. We strive for an ideal mix between
professionalism, ambition and fun.

We are currently looking for:

    
    
      * Java developer
      * Python developer
      * Ruby on Rails developer
      * Front-end developer (React)
      * Elixir / Phoenix developer
      * DevOps engineer
    

Apply at [https://www.kabisa.nl/vacatures/software-engineer-
english/](https://www.kabisa.nl/vacatures/software-engineer-english/).

------
fancyremarker
Aptible (YC S14) | Remote (North America) | Remote-OK |
[https://www.aptible.com](https://www.aptible.com)

We're working to make information security a core competency of every startup.
We envision a world in which startups have access to great information
security, are empowered to focus on their business instead of on compliance,
can scale faster and more efficiently, and are confident that they're creating
quality products.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/aptible](https://www.keyvalues.com/aptible).

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer (Aptible Comply):
[https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/91b1f3d8-082d-4d63-b42b-45bb05...](https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/91b1f3d8-082d-4d63-b42b-45bb05eca949?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Product Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/7794681e-9813-4742-beee-
abed47...](https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/7794681e-9813-4742-beee-
abed47a889ad?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/80f4556a-73ee-428d-b2af-2c67ee...](https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/80f4556a-73ee-428d-b2af-2c67ee8c9e12?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack: For Comply: JS, React, Ruby, Flow, Postgres. For Deploy: Cloud
IaaS (AWS), Docker, PostgreSQL, Redis, sqlite.

~~~
SkyPuncher
I applied a few weeks ago and haven't heard anything. Any idea when I could
expect to hear something back?

I'm very interested in working for Aptible. I've built software for a health
tech company for the past few years and dealt with compliance daily.

~~~
SkyPuncher
Update: Heard back shortly after this job post went up.

~~~
SkyPuncher
Update: Whelp, "I'll call you tomorrow" has turned into radio silence. Bummer.

------
acl777
Publicis Spine | New York, NY | Onsite | Visa Transfers | Full-time

Publicis Spine, a group inside Publicis Groupe, is hiring a front-end web
developer to build a digital marketing tool for our clients. Our clients are
large national and international companies. Publicis Groupe has been in
business for over 90 years. Our third group CEO was appointed recently and he
is determined for the company to have solutions in the digital marketing
arena.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails for the back with Angular on the front. Openings
are for my team in the NYC office.

I am looking for someone that _loves_ front-end development. Your tools are
JavaScript, HTML, and CSS. You know how the "browser inspector" works better
than the average "full-stack" developer. You LOVE to solve problems on the
front instead of in the back. We use Angular in the front, but you won't hold
that against us. ;-)

Competitive pay, full health benefits, 401k contributions, and more.

Job link is not up yet (so this is your inside track!)

Contact me for more details:
[http://redgreenrepeat.com/contact/](http://redgreenrepeat.com/contact/)

------
Graphcore_hire
Graphcore | Hiring in Palo Alto & Seattle | Onsite, Fulltime

Graphcore is the most exciting AI hardware start-up in the world. We are
building a new class of processor – the “Intelligence Processing Unit”, or IPU
– designed from the ground up to both deliver breakthrough performance and
efficiency on today’s Deep Learning workloads and to enable innovators to
create the next generations of machine intelligence algorithms. Graphcore has
an experienced, world-class (and rapidly growing!) team with products coming
to market very soon. Customer demand for our technology is overwhelming – we
can choose to partner with the leading organizations in the field.

• AI Applications Specialist ◦ A more focused engineering role, somewhat less
customer-facing than AIE and FAE above ◦ Focused on strong AI/Deep Learning
and/or C++/performance programming skills – ideally we want a mix of both ◦
Seattle & Palo Alto - Master’s or Ph.D. preferred

• AI Engineer/Machine Learning ◦ Customer facing role, focusing on AI/Deep
Learning, ideally also with C/C++ background ◦ Palo Alto Please email resumes
to

juans@stealthmode.co

------
Qworg
Transparent Systems | Principal Engineers (Rust), PM (Financial) | Seattle, WA
| ONSITE | [https://transparentsystems.com](https://transparentsystems.com)

If you're upset about how money works, we should talk! Transparent Systems is
evolving financial infrastructure - building real time settlement solutions
for the modern economy using distributed, cryptographic systems.

We’re looking for awesome people to join us. We’re a fun, nimble,
collaborative team and we trust our employees to make smart decisions. We’re a
Rust shop, and looking for principal backend engineers with a good amount of
Rust or functional experience and a product manager with experience in
financial products.

I'm the CTO - my personal email is in my profile if you'd like to speak
directly.

If you want to have a huge impact on a team that’s truly doing something that
hasn’t been done before, please reach out directly to
careers@transparentsystems.com or apply online:
[https://jobs.lever.co/transparentsystems](https://jobs.lever.co/transparentsystems)

------
vj44
OnSpecta | Redwood City, CA & Warsaw, Poland | Performance Engineer (HPC) |
Visa

OnSpecta is an early-stage startup founded by successful serial entrepreneurs
and deep learning experts, and was born out of MIT’s neuroscience lab. We
offer a Deep Learning Server (DLS) which increases the performance of deep
learning computations on Intel and ARM CPUs, GPUs and ASICs etc. We're a small
team (~12), so you'll have a huge opportunity to make a difference.

We are looking for talented software performance performance engineers to work
directly with our technical founders. If you have experience in C++ and are
interested in working on cutting-edge AI/ML infrastructure tech, please reach
out to us. See more at
[http://onspecta.com/careers.html](http://onspecta.com/careers.html)

Please reach out to hiring@onspecta.com and include "HN: " in the subject.
(Note: while we're open to remote work, you must be in California's or
Central/Easter Europe's timezones. Local candidates are preferred).

------
mertens
CrazyGames | [https://www.crazygames.com/](https://www.crazygames.com/) |
Leuven, Belgium | REMOTE Full-stack Typescript Software Engineer

With recent technologies such as WebGL and WebAssembly, the browser has become
a powerful gaming platform. High-quality 3D graphics and near-native level
performance are becoming possible without the need for downloads, apps, or
platform-specific development. We are building the tools to allow game
developers to use this opportunity.

Our browser games platform is already reaching more than 10 million people per
month. We are self-funded, profitable, and fast-growing. We are currently
looking for people to join our team:

\- Full-stack Typescript Software Engineer (REMOTE) -
[https://jobs.crazygames.com/o/remote-fullstack-typescript-
so...](https://jobs.crazygames.com/o/remote-fullstack-typescript-software-
engineer)

More information here:
[https://jobs.crazygames.com](https://jobs.crazygames.com)

------
covariantai
Covariant ([http://covariant.ai/](http://covariant.ai/)) | Software Engineer,
Site Reliability Engineer | Berkeley, CA (San Francisco Bay Area) | full-time
| onsite | visa

At covariant.ai, innovation is at the core of our company. Drawing on recent
advances in Deep Imitation Learning and Deep Reinforcement Learning,
covariant.ai is developing AI software that makes it easy for robots to learn
new, complex skills -- bringing the next generation of robotic automation to
the world’s factories, warehouses and, one day, even homes.

Covariant employees come from varying technical backgrounds and interests, and
together we’re building a team that is friendly, helpful, and down-to-earth.
We value continuous learning (both human and robotic), empathy for each other
and our customers, and taking on the impossible. And, while our industry
struggles to be representative, we are actively committed to building a
diverse and inclusive culture at covariant.

We’re always hiring for a variety of roles, but our current priorities are:

\- Backend Software Engineer (all levels):
[http://bit.ly/2nwAcBi](http://bit.ly/2nwAcBi)

\- Infrastructure Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2oiLA3K](http://bit.ly/2oiLA3K)

\- Site Reliability: [http://bit.ly/2nnKfZH](http://bit.ly/2nnKfZH)

Experience in AI/ML/robotics is not required!

If none of the roles above are perfect for you, check our other postings at
[http://covariant.ai/jobs.html](http://covariant.ai/jobs.html) or email me
directly at dayna[at]covariant[dot]ai!

------
kamildw
Standard Chartered Treasury Modelling Hub is Hiring Haskell Developers |
ONSITE | Warsaw, Poland

Treasury Modelling Hub in Warsaw is a team of domain experts and Haskell
developers. The focus at present is on delivering regulatory and internal
reports based on the bank's balance sheet and forecasts.

Junior:
[https://scb.taleo.net/careersection/ex/jobdetail.ftl?job=190...](https://scb.taleo.net/careersection/ex/jobdetail.ftl?job=1900022740&lang=en&HRS_SUBSOURCE_ID=1804)

Regular/Senior:
[https://scb.taleo.net/careersection/ex/jobdetail.ftl?job=190...](https://scb.taleo.net/careersection/ex/jobdetail.ftl?job=1900001343&lang=en&HRS_SUBSOURCE_ID=1804)

Dev lead:
[https://scb.taleo.net/careersection/ex/jobdetail.ftl?job=190...](https://scb.taleo.net/careersection/ex/jobdetail.ftl?job=1900001342&lang=en&HRS_SUBSOURCE_ID=1804)

------
kostar
Oracle | Software Engineer | Bay Area, CA or Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full Time

The Oracle Cloud Infrastructure, Registry team is looking for a senior Scala
software engineer. Our service is architected as an Event-Sourced, Distributed
system built on CQRS principles. Our technology stack is Scala / Akka / Play.
If you have ever wondered what it is like to apply Functional Programming
principles in a live, production environment this is the role for you.

The Registry service is a managed, multi-tenant registry for Docker container
images for customers who want to store and launch their containers on OCI,
including Kubernetes users. In addition to working on interesting projects and
the future of OCIR, you'll be getting a great salary, flexible working
arrangements, a fun, state-of-the-art development environment and excellent
opportunities for learning and career growth. Members of our team work on
distributed systems in a cloud environment and have ownership of our service
from top (Load Balancers) to bottom (Databases).

Please contact justin.ko@oracle.com

------
namrata13
Lambda School (YC S17) | Senior Backend/Front- end/Fullstack/Data Engineers |
San Francisco | ONSITE | Fulltime

Lambda School is building the world’s best and risk-free coding school.
Students pay nothing until they get a high-paying job. We’re on a mission to
unlock everyone’s potential regardless of circumstance by becoming the best
place in the world to launch a new career.

We are hiring rock star senior engineers -- Data, Frontend, Backend,
Fullstack, and Engineering Managers. This is a unique opportunity to work in a
small founding engineering team at a high growth company.

(1) Data Warehouse Engineer: [http://bit.ly/lambda-data](http://bit.ly/lambda-
data)

(2) FullStack Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/lambda-
fullstack](http://bit.ly/lambda-fullstack)

(3) Backend Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/lambda-
backend](http://bit.ly/lambda-backend)

If you are interested, please email namrata@lambdaschool.com (no recruiting
agencies please!)

------
tqahhaar
Cameo | Software Engineers | Chicago, Los Angeles | Full Time | Onsite or
Remote | VISA

[https://www.cameo.com](https://www.cameo.com)

Cameo’s mission is to create the most personalized and authentic fan
experiences in the world. We're a marketplace where users can book
personalized video shoutouts from their favorite people. We currently partner
with thousands of talent across all verticals to make our users cry, scream,
and laugh hundreds of times per day. We’re breaking down the exclusivity myth
of celebrity by building personal relationships between fans and talent.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, check out our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/cameo](https://www.keyvalues.com/cameo)

* Full Stack Software Engineer (Chi): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/515218fb918c-full-stack-software-e...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/515218fb918c-full-stack-software-engineer?source=keyvalues)

* Full Stack Software Engineer (LA): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/2f822ca233ae-full-stack-software-e...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/2f822ca233ae-full-stack-software-engineer?source=keyvalues)

* Back End Software Engineer (Chi) * Back End Software Engineer (LA) * Front End Software Engineer (LA) * Senior Backend Engineer (Chi) * Senior Backend Engineer (LA) * Technical Lead (Chi) * Technical Lead (LA) * Data Engineer (Chi)

Tech Stack: React, React Native, Node.js, Elasticsearch, Redis, Heroku, AWS

Apply @ cameo.com/jobs or get in touch with madb@cameo.com (CHI) or
alex@cameo.com (LA)

------
yuriydyrenko
Rakuten Rewards | iOS (all levels), Android | San Francisco CA, San Mateo CA,
San Diego CA, Beloit WI | Onsite | www.rakuten.com | VISA (TN, H1B Transfer)

From the company: Join Rakuten Rewards (formerly known as Ebates) and enjoy a
fast-paced, friendly environment where creativity and teamwork are valued and
results are recognized. We’re headquartered in the San Francisco Bay Area and
have 12 offices worldwide. Our group of companies includes ShopStyle and
Cartera Commerce.

From me: I've been at Rakuten Rewards for 5.5 years working on the Mobile team
- there's great people to work with, technical challenges to solve, great
perks, and good work/life balance.

We're looking for:

\- iOS engineers (all levels)

\- Android engineers (senior and higher)

\- many other positions at
[https://www.rakuten.com/careers](https://www.rakuten.com/careers)

If you're interested, contact me directly via yuriy.dyrenko [at] rakuten.com
or apply through
[https://www.rakuten.com/careers](https://www.rakuten.com/careers)

------
gwintrob
Newfront (YC W18) | Engineering Manager | San Francisco, CA Onsite |
[https://www.newfrontinsurance.com](https://www.newfrontinsurance.com)

Newfront is building the modern platform to transact insurance. No 20-page
applications, confusing policy terms, or painful renewal cycles; Newfront's
experienced brokers and technology remove the headache from business
insurance. We believe in human-computer symbiosis that empowers, not replaces,
people.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/newfront](https://www.keyvalues.com/newfront)

Here's the Engineering Manager job posting:
[https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance/51c08b9c-f5ed-4714-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance/51c08b9c-f5ed-4714-8787-b1a2b1059ead).
Feel free to email me at gordon [at] newfrontinsurance.com

------
seanmccann
Checkr (YC S14) | San Francisco / Denver | ONSITE | Senior Software Engineers

For the unfamiliar, Checkr's a 5 year old company, redefining the way
background checks are run today and how they influence the job market of the
future. From the YC S14 class to raising a $160 million Series D last month to
the profitable, fast-growing company we are today, it's been quite the ride. A
little about our stack: Ruby/Sinatra/Rails/gRPC, MySQL, Postgres, Mongo, and
Kafka for queueing. React frontends, growing Golang and Python microservices,
Kubernetes and Docker for deploying.

We are looking for:

\- Engineers: Backend, Frontend, Fullstack, DevOps

\- Product: Designers, PMs, Program Managers

Director of Eng - [https://grnh.se/8609b8f81](https://grnh.se/8609b8f81)

Fullstack - [https://grnh.se/41780b7e1](https://grnh.se/41780b7e1)

Sr PM - [https://grnh.se/4147323f1](https://grnh.se/4147323f1)

If you have questions feel free to reach out to me at sean.mccann@checkr.com

------
nerdz
StructionSite | Oakland and Pasadena, CA | Full-time | Remote |
[https://structionsite.com/product](https://structionsite.com/product)

StructionSite is the digital version of the physical construction site. We
turn any human with a hard hat and a camera into a Google street view car.
People on the project can inspect progress and communicate in real-time,
without having to be onsite.

We're seed stage, investor backed, and hiring to keep up with a growing user
base and backlog of new features. Join a small, talented engineering team on
the ground floor of a big product. Help us build software tools for another
kind of builder.

* Sr. Backend or Full-Stack Engineer

* iOS Lead

Our backend includes Python, Ruby on Rails, Rust, PostgreSQL and GraphQL, with
lots of AWS and Google Cloud. Web frontend is Elm and React / JavaScript.

No jobs page online yet, but I'm a founder and happy to answer any questions
via email. Depending on the role there is the option for Remote or Onsite (if
US permanent resident).

To apply or learn more, email me: dan@structionsite.com

Thanks for reading!

------
will1906
SEAS Education | Ruby on Rails Developer | Conway, AR | Remote or Onsite |
Full-time

We want to solve problems. The SEAS team is motivated by a desire to alleviate
the struggles associated with juggling the many components of Special
Education. Our Special Education Automation Software Suite includes various
tools that help school districts maintain compliance, track student progress,
create IEPs, receive Medicaid Reimbursement, and allow for collaboration
between teachers and administrators. Due to the nature of our work, we pride
ourselves on being a solid mixture of education and tech. We can easily
interact with people from a variety of professional, geographic, and economic
backgrounds while also maintaining the laid-back modern atmosphere of a
technology company. It's a unique quality that few companies share with us. By
joining SEAS, you are not only joining a company. You are stepping into a
unique business with a specific clientele and a bigger purpose.

If you are interested, please send resumes to jobs@seaseducation.com

~~~
smrr723
Is this remote US only, or global?

------
RemoteLock
RemoteLock | Senior Rails Fullstack Engineer (4-6mo contract) | Remote

\- Fluent with both verbal and written English

\- Excellent communication skills

\- Ability to work roughly US Mountain Time business hours

\- 5+ years developing production web apps

\- Expert with Ruby & Rails

\- Familiarity with at least one JavaScript framework (e.g. React & Redux,
Angular, Ember, Backbone)

\- Strong experience with an SQL RDBMS and proper database design

\- Ability to write unit and integration tests for automated regression
testing purposes

\- Strong experience developing and supporting scalable, highly-available
backend services

\- Strong source code management experience, especially with Git

\- Ability to deal with multiple projects/deadlines and manage shifting
priorities

\- Solid analytical and problem-solving skills with a high attention to detail

\- High coding standards: Adherence to common idioms and best practices of the
tech stack

\- Ability to learn new concepts and technologies on an independent basis

[https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/remotelock-senior-
rai...](https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/remotelock-senior-rails-
fullstack-engineer-4-6-months-contract-possibility-to-extend)

------
mtrunkat
Apify.com | Full-stack engineer | Full-time | On-site | Prague, Czech republic

Apify runs on a highly-scalable infrastructure that processes almost a billion
web pages every month. We run on a cluster of Linux servers on Amazon EC2 and
store data in MongoDB, DynamoDB, S3, Redis and SQS. The system is built with
Node.js, Meteor.js and React. Apify actors run in Docker, and inside them runs
Apify SDK, headless Chrome with Puppeteer, PhantomJS, or pretty much anything.
We're passionate about delivering the best service to our customers using the
best technology possible. Apify is made by developers for developers. We're
building a product that we use ourselves every day.

Who are we looking for?

\- You have experience building backend and frontend systems

\- You are highly skilled at developing and debugging in JavaScript/Node.js,
or have this skill in some other programming language and are able to learn
JavaScript quickly

\- You are familiar with Linux

\- You are able to speak and write in English

\- Your knowledge of any technologies mentioned above is a plus

\- A university degree in software engineering or computer science is a big
plus

We offer

\- Full-time job in Prague, Czech Republic (we have office in Lucerna Palace)

\- Friendly, inspiring and no-bullshit work environment

\- You'll work with some of the most talented and experienced developers in
Prague

\- Flexible working hours, possibility to work remotely and nobody counts
holidays, as long as the work gets done

\- Stock options, free lunches, unlimited supply of coffee and beer

[https://apify.com/jobs](https://apify.com/jobs)

------
betocmn
Good Pair Days | Front-end of Full-Stack Engineers | Remote | Full-time

We get it. You’re in high demand. You’re a talented coder with options galore.
The money’s good and the work's pretty good. So life’s good. We understand.

But we also know there's a few of you with itchy fingers.

A rare few of you who want the challenge to build something unique. To work on
a challenge where the outcome is uncertain and your skills will play a direct
role in determining which way it goes. A select few of you who are yearning
for the thrill of pressing that button and launching your latest work into
production without the layers of bureaucracy. Those of you who want to test
their metal, and if proven, will be rewarded for getting on the ground floor.

It's our mission at Good Pair Days to disrupt a powerful and entrenched
industry and liberate the world of wine from the aloof, the exclusive, the
confusing, and the pretentious. To open up the joy of wine discovery for the
novices through to the aficionados, by reimagining what the wine retail
experience can be for one of the oldest consumer products on earth.

To give you an idea, one of our first products is something we like to call
"Spotify for Wine". We like to think of it as providing monthly wine
adventures, customised to each member's unique tastes, delivered to their
door. Where they can learn as much (or as little) about their wines each month
as they like. We're a little over two years old, and we've just started to hit
our stride.

We're looking primarily for a front-end developer to join a small team of
experienced full-stack engineers, but we're flexible if you also would like to
move to the back-end.

BE Stack: Python/Django, GraphQL. FE Stack: React, React Native.

Feel free to contact me directly at beto at our domain name.

~~~
bobobooey
> A rare few of you who want the challenge to build something unique.

> Spotify for Wine

------
debuggerpk
ATSGEN | Infrastructure Engineers, Software Engineers | Full-Time | ONSITE |
San Jose, CA or New Jersey, NJ or Dallas, Tx |
[https://www.atsgen.com/](https://www.atsgen.com/)

ATS (Advanced Technology Services) was created to serve the Telecom industry
around Open-Source NFV, SDN, Cyber Security, Data Analytics and Cloud-Native
needs. Our goal is to help customers operationalize bleeding edge technologies
by providing the required expertise and support channel. We believe in
creating value by being an active participant in the Open-Source communities
and help minimize the delta in the skillsets required in this new age of
networking.

ATS is a proud member of Linux Foundation Networking group and actively
involved in hosting part of CI/CD for Tungsten Fabric (previously Open-
Contrail)

Technologies: C++, Java, Python (Network Stacks, SD-WAN, NFV, SDN,
OpenDaylight etc) / Docker, Kubernetes, Jenkins etc.

Interested? Please email yjawwad [at] atsgen.com

------
fuzzieozzie
CompilerWorks | SF Bay Area | Full-time, remote or local, developer/architect
| $95k-$250k driven by what you bring to the company.

If you love solving tough programming challenges and avoiding organizational
politics this might be the place for you. If you have experience with both
legacy and cloud based data warehouse systems that is a plus, but not a
requirement.

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company, with our core product centered
around compiling SQL (yes there is a business doing that!) We are driven to
solve interesting engineering problems, for this reason we take on challenges
where compilers are useful. Our current product focus IS disruptive.

We are looking for EXPERIENCED developers (our least experienced developer has
more than 10 years of experience). Our core development language is Java. We
are currently a team of 13 in 10 countries.

[http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs](http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs)

------
seehafer
Enzyme (YC S17) | Senior Full Stack | Remote, San Francisco | Full-time

Enzyme is looking for a full-stack expert with lots of experience in Rails and
at least one modern SPA javascript framework.

We're building a software platform to handle the compliance aspects of running
a drug or medical device company. Compliance is an ongoing activity for
companies in this space, and annual costs per company range anywhere from
$100K to $100M. Being deemed not compliant can be devastating, preventing a
company from selling any new product for months and sometimes years.

By using our software platform, customers will cut their annual regulatory
costs by 50% (on average) and reduce the risk that their products will not get
approved for sale.

We are a remote-first company, with an office in San Francisco. Half of our
team are remote. We meet up for offsite retreats bi-annually, previously we
have skied near Tahoe and tasted wine in Sonoma. Our Employee Handbook is
published here:
[https://github.com/EnzymeCorp/handbook](https://github.com/EnzymeCorp/handbook)

Enzyme is a Y Combinator company (YC S17), have 30+ paying customers, and are
growing our team to keep up with demand. This is an opportunity to be an early
engineer at a startup that has found its feet and shape the engineering
culture, and you should have opinions on how to do that.

If you enjoy working with smart and kind people, want to work for a company
with a goal to improve peoples' lives and want an opportunity to both grow
with a company and shape that company's growth, we want to hear from you.

Full details and application:
[https://angel.co/company/enzymecorp/jobs/603758-senior-
full-...](https://angel.co/company/enzymecorp/jobs/603758-senior-full-stack-
engineer)

------
truebosko
G Adventures | Engineering Managers | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site
(Relocation possible)

G Adventures has been a world leader and innovator in sustainable adventure
travel since 1990. We invite you to explore a world of tours infused with
inspiration and excitement that will take you off the beaten track into the
real heart of the destination. Our approach to travel provides small groups
and independent travellers the rare opportunity to connect with nature and
local cultures.

We also build great software (Python, Go, modern Javascript) in a fast-paced,
inclusive, and rapidly changing environment. We're currently in the process of
expanding into the Boston area, building out the management layer here.

See more at
[https://www.keyvalues.com/g-adventures](https://www.keyvalues.com/g-adventures).
If you're interested, email me directly (Director, Operational Systems) at
bartekc@gadventures.com

------
greyhat
Coupa | Software Engineers | San Mateo, CA | coupa.com

Coupa is "The All-In-One Business Spend Management Platform". Our software
handles Purchasing, Expenses, Invoicing, Analytics, Payments, and more. We
started over 10 years ago and went public in 2016.

We use Ruby on Rails, React and React Native, jQuery, and Go. Less commonly,
C# and Python. We are pragmatically building and maintaining a large platform
used by hundreds of companies, many of which you probably interact with daily.

We are a friendly bunch with a wide range of educations, backgrounds, ages,
and family sizes. We try hard to keep to a maximum of 40 hour work week. We
have hack days several times a year during work days. Developers have lots of
ways to make an impact by working with product management and UX teams,
creating internal tools and services, and contributing to the design and
architecture of the product.

We are hiring engineers for Rails, React, performance, data, testing, site
reliability, and more:
[https://jobs.lever.co/coupa?department=Development](https://jobs.lever.co/coupa?department=Development)

Benefits: * Good pay * Flexible working hours * Unlimited PTO [I'm aware of
the criticisms but it works well here.] * Health, Dental, Vision insurance *
Lunch 2 days a week * Snacks and drinks * Employee Stock Purchasing Plan, 401K
match

Location: * HQ in San Mateo, CA near 101 and 92. Near Hayward Park Caltrain,
shuttle to Hillsdale Caltrain * More offices in Reno, Ohio, Pune India, and
elsewhere: coupa.com/company/our-offices * Remote workers around the US and
world. (Remote positions not always available.)

You are welcome to apply through our normal process at jobs.coupa.com (mention
Brian Farr and this post, please!), or email me at brianfarr@gmail.com

This post represents my best effort to share accurate information for
recruiting, but is not an official posting from Coupa. Please refer to
coupa.com for official information.

------
cjbest
Substack (W18) | Full stack engineer | San Francisco | Onsite |
[https://substack.com](https://substack.com)

Substack lets writers start their own subscription publication - think paid
blog/newsletter - where writers' and readers' incentives are aligned.

Over 50k people pay to subscribe to publications, and top writers are making
six figures.

We use Node, Express, and Postgres on top of Heroku. React for frontend.
Simple & effective so we can focus on solving problems for users.

We are 4 people. We raised a series A from a16z this summer and are
thoughtfully building our early team. Two of our three founders are technical
(the other is a writer) and we're looking for folks to work along side us,
shipping things that touch thousands of writers and millions of readers.

Come join us! [https://careers.substack.com](https://careers.substack.com)

------
andersonk
HealthPrize | healthprize.com | REMOTE | Full-time

At HealthPrize, we are changing the way people think about their medication
and their health! Our growth is being fueled by work with leading brands in
life sciences such as Abbott, Walgreens, and Gilead. Join the close-knit
engineering team that designs & develops our industry leading patient
engagement platform and work with us to measurably improve the state of
healthcare globally.

Platform Hypewords: Kotlin, Spring Boot, Docker, AWS, Terraform, React

Backend Engineer:
[https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fmsr?source=Hac...](https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fmsr?source=HackerNews)

Devops Engineer:
[https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03uxq?source=Hac...](https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03uxq?source=HackerNews)

------
alexthornton
Imperfect Foods | San Francisco, Remote | Full-time | Software Eng, DevOps,
Product Manager

At Imperfect Foods we are all about groceries on a mission. Since 2015, our
services have saved over 40M lbs of food, 1.2B gallons of water, and 110M lbs
CO2, donating 3M lbs of food along the way. Our software engineering team
builds the ecommerce platform and internal tooling that makes this all
possible. We have exciting growth ahead of us as we evolve from only produce
to a full-service grocery, as well as expand our footprint to serve an even
greater portion of the country. We are swimming in interesting problems around
customer-facing features, scale, and logistics. If all of this excites you,
come join us!

We're hiring for a few product and engineering roles:

\- Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/df5b73c1-5019-4e83-a8de...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/df5b73c1-5019-4e83-a8de-
cd7e47127655)

\- Senior DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/cd081388-dcac-47c8-9f69...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/cd081388-dcac-47c8-9f69-f9e910b8d77a)

\- Software Engineer - Backend (F#):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/2f14d9a1-e295-40a1-a1ab...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/2f14d9a1-e295-40a1-a1ab-7fcdd4691f0e)

\- Software Engineer - Backend (NodeJS):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/7b83428c-1220-46d9-8ea7...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/7b83428c-1220-46d9-8ea7-48ede517ab4a)

\- Software Engineer - Frontend (React):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/2437c4c3-2a15-4486-830a...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/2437c4c3-2a15-4486-830a-10b184e54856)

------
href
Seantis GmbH | Full-Stack Software Engineer | Lucerne, Switzerland | ONSITE
Swiss or EU member-states passport-holders ONLY

We are a small Python shop in the heart of Switzerland. We mainly develop for
governmental, NGO, medical, and pharmaceutical clients. We are not a web-
agency however. We generally write applications that solve interesting
problems and we avoid one-off code.

We have no regular meetings, are family friendly, and try to let people do
their work as much as possible. We also control our full stack by developing
both front- and backend. Additionally, we configure our own server stack using
Puppet and Suitable, our very own Ansible API for humans
([https://suitable.readthedocs.io](https://suitable.readthedocs.io)).

If you join us you would be working on OneGov Cloud, our set of open-source
web-applications running with our own framework built on Morepath:
[https://github.com/onegov/onegov-cloud](https://github.com/onegov/onegov-
cloud)

You would also shape our Linux server infrastructure, with Puppet as
configuration language and containers as payload. Don't worry if you don't
know Puppet or have not yet worked with containers, you can learn these things
on the job.

Also, we don’t do algorithm questions, work samples or any of that. If you’re
passionate about your craft and your resumé indicates that you know things,
then you’re good. Note that you should at least know basic German.

We have also recently moved into a new office right next to the train station
in Lucerne. Unlike other shops we have multiple small offices - no open space!

Here’s the job ad in German: [https://seantis.ch/news/job-python-
entwickler/](https://seantis.ch/news/job-python-entwickler/)

And here’s the contact you can use to get in touch: fabian.reinhard@seantis.ch

------
hgr
Quest Analytics | Kansas City, San Fransisco or San Diego | Full-Time, Onsite
or Remote | [https://questanalytics.com/](https://questanalytics.com/)

Quest Analytics enables health plans and healthcare organizations to build
better networks that leverage better data to create better experiences for the
individuals they insure — while substantially reducing the health plan’s risk
of non-compliance with state and federal regulations on network adequacy and
accuracy.

Here are our open roles: \- All Open Positions:
[https://questanalytics.com/careers/positions/](https://questanalytics.com/careers/positions/)

\- Data Engineer(ETL, Python) - Kansas City:
[https://jobs.lever.co/questanalytics/de48df13-a2f7-4151-8da2...](https://jobs.lever.co/questanalytics/de48df13-a2f7-4151-8da2-ccab10ea47f9)

\- Data Analyst - San Francisco:
[https://jobs.lever.co/questanalytics/347feedc-6516-4bc3-9c77...](https://jobs.lever.co/questanalytics/347feedc-6516-4bc3-9c77-e111ecab5ab7)

\- SRE - Kansas City:
[https://jobs.lever.co/questanalytics/7051c2f3-e953-41a9-82bf...](https://jobs.lever.co/questanalytics/7051c2f3-e953-41a9-82bf-96752016c9ab)

\- Product Manager - San Diego/Kansas
City:[https://jobs.lever.co/questanalytics/b17a62e4-016f-49a2-b87a...](https://jobs.lever.co/questanalytics/b17a62e4-016f-49a2-b87a-3cf35d11cc41)

Tech Stack: Our engineering team builds software using Python, Scala, SQL,
AWS, Ruby, Mongo, Postgres, Airflow, Kafka, Hadoop, Spark, Redshift, AWS,
Kubernetes, Docker.

We’re only hiring US citizens. If you are interested feel free reach out to me
with your resume at harish.ramachandran@questanalytics.com

------
dazito
MobFox | Senior Software Engineer (Backend) | Senior DevOps/SRE Engineer |
Senior Agile Product Owner | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | VISA | Vienna, Austria | 53
200€ minimum + bonus | [https://www.mobfox.com](https://www.mobfox.com)

MobFox is a strong player on the programmatic mobile advertising space with
offices in London, Tel Aviv, and Vienna. It is the biggest mobile platform in
Europe and one of the largest worldwide. With its innovative solutions,
cutting edge technologies and algorithms it has attracted over 20,000
publishers making 1 billion requests per hour. You will take care of the heart
of our business which is a service that has to find the best suiting ad within
300ms and deliver it back to our advertising partners. It needs to be able to
process an extremely high volume of concurrent requests (400K per second),
producing a data footprint that is really Big Data (a data flow of 2M rows per
second). To accomplish this we follow a reactive programming approach.

Our tech stack:

\- Java 11

\- Vertx

\- RxJava

\- Netty

\- Aerospike

\- Dropwizard

\- Kafka

\- Spark Streaming

\- Hive

\- Presto

\- Airflow

\- MemSQL

\- MySQL

\- Docker

\- Kubernetes

The typical recruiting process consists in:

1- Phone or in person interview with HR

2- In person technical interview with your team lead (no white boarding).
Small take home project for those outside Austria and/or surrounding regions.
If we like it, the company fly you to Vienna to discuss it in person.

3- Offer/No offer

Fancy working with a high throughput low latency system? Big data? Reactive
programming? Machine Learning? You can contact me here or via email to pedro
dot ma at mobfox dot com

~~~
yashiet
How to apply?

------
adamjohn
Akira Health | UX/UI Product Designer | Toronto, ON, Canada | Full-time |
[http://www.akirahealth.ca](http://www.akirahealth.ca)

We're currently looking for a Senior UX/UI Product Designer to join our
Toronto team! If you're ready to take ownership of the vision we have for our
product and want to work with our technology, marketing, and product design
teams to set the direction for Akira's product suite, let us know. We'd love
to hear from you.

Please feel free to reach out to me directly adam[at]akira[dot]md or see the
job posting here [https://angel.co/company/akira-2/jobs/322306-sr-ux-ui-
produc...](https://angel.co/company/akira-2/jobs/322306-sr-ux-ui-product-
designer)

------
iEchoic
Guilded (YC S17) | Full Time | Full-stack software engineer | $150,000+ |
Remote (U.S. only)

We're looking for senior full-stack software engineers to connect the world's
esports teams. You'll be a very early engineer (first 7) at a quickly-growing,
engineering-led startup, where you'll be using modern processes and tools to
build features that teams need and love.

We're a fully-remote team. We know that many engineers are the happiest and do
their best work when they're empowered to build on their own schedule. If that
sounds like you, we'd love to hear from you.

Required experience: 5+ years software development, 2+ years directly building
and shipping consumer products

Required expertise: JavaScript, React, SQL

More info + apply at
[https://www.guilded.gg/jobs](https://www.guilded.gg/jobs)

------
ejcx
Cloudflare | Austin, TX | Security

I'm looking to fill two roles on my team. We have a great security team and
work in an environment where we are kind of in the middle of everything.
Everyone at the company loves working with us and we have a huge amount of
momentum.

Corporate Security Manager. We need someone to help shape our IT and Corporate
Security roadmap and the future of our corporate security postures. This
person will have a ton of ownership and influence over the way our company
works.

Senior Product Security Engineer. I'm looking someone who can own the security
of our newest products, coming out of our product strategy team in Austin.
This person will work closely with our engineering teams things to securely
build things like Warp, Cloudflare Workers, etc.

Feel free to email me directly. My first name evan at cloudflare's domain.

------
purerandomness
Sompani [https://www.sompani.com](https://www.sompani.com) | Software
Developer & Ops, Engineering and Data Science positions | Berlin

We're building the first Global Talent Pool and are on a mission to shaken up
the dusty recruitment industry.

We are solving a pressing problem: Companies spend millions for talent
acquisition, yet simply reject talent they did not hire. Rejected candidates
are often top performers and go unseen for other companies struggling to find
the perfect candidate.

Our solution is simple and beautiful: On Sompani companies refer talent they
did not hire to other employers in their proximity. Candidates receive a
unique opportunity to be referred for the job they love.

With us, you'll build something people love!

The beauty of this job: We take Software Crafting and Site Reliability
Engineering very seriously. You will plan and grow software and systems with
the ownership of a co-founder. Your time at an early-stage startup like us
will be your one-time opportunity to grow Engineering/Ops skills and have a
ton of fun in a small team at the same time.

What you bring to the battlefield: You know your way around PHP, JavaScript
and PostgreSQL. You have had exposure to JS/CSS/HTML5 doing modern frontend
work, possible wit a Frontend Framework like Vue, Angular or React. You’ve
used your favourite browser's Developer Tools You have installed Linux
somewhere once or twice.

Your responsibilities: Design and implement new features and grow
infrastructure. Improve our CI/CD pipeline (GitLab). Deploying several times
on a Friday and actually enjoying the weekend is our end-game. You'll research
and implement algorithms from the Machine Learning, Statistics and Natural
Language Processing (NLP) domains to improve critical parts of our product.
Plan and grow Cloud infrastructure (AWS, GCP).

Write me We take every application seriously and reply to all messages with
love! artjom@sompani.com

------
jtonz
Code Heroes | Brisbane, Australia | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.codeheroes.com.au](https://www.codeheroes.com.au)

Our stack: Flutter / Dart, Xamarin / C#, Firebase, JavaScript

Code Heroes are a mobile app company based in Brisbane focusing on mobile
application development for medium to large companies. We are currently
actively looking for experienced developers that have hands on experience with
Flutter (Dart), or those with mobile app development history and a willingness
to learn.

Our benefits include a 6-hour work day and for the perfect candidate we can
help with you on visa requirements.

The job is full-time and onsite, located in the CBD of Brisbane.

For further information:
[https://www.codeheroes.com.au/jobs](https://www.codeheroes.com.au/jobs)

~~~
LilBytes
Always great to see more companies from Brisbane represented on HN, you're
willing to help with Visas too? Can I take that as an indication for the
challenges in your seeing in finding local talent?

We've had similar challenges, took us a while to hire one of our Senior Dev
roles and the Infrastructure DevOps roles have been difficult to fill too.

~~~
jtonz
Not really a challenge with finding local talent, it's more that we have found
fantastic employees by being open to those outside of the immediate area.

That is not to say that finding those experienced in Dart in south east
Queensland has been particularly easy!

------
maerF0x0
Twilio | Multiple Engineering and Engineering Management Roles | OnSite, Full-
time | Berlin, Bogotá, Denver, Madrid, San Francisco, Mountain View, and
others

Why work at Twilio? Twilio has been one of the most Engineer/Developer first
experiences of my career. So I am an engineer here at Twilio, not HR, but am
posting here because I want to share my positive experience and we have 63
open engineering positions globally.

See [https://www.twilio.com/company/jobs#open-
positions](https://www.twilio.com/company/jobs#open-positions) for specifics
(I am not recruiting or HR so can't give too much info).

Some keywords of technologies used (varying in different roles)

* C++, Golang (go), Java, node.js , React

* AWS, Kubernetes, docker containerization, terraform

* SQL and NoSQL DBs (Snowflake, MySQL, Dynamodb, others...)

------
joeconway
Scribd | Software Engineers, Engineering Manager, and more | San Francisco,
Toronto, Amsterdam | ONSITE or REMOTE | VISA

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to change how the world reads.
At the beginning of the year we hit 1M paying subscribers
([https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...))! We are one of the oldest YC startups (YC ’06), operating one
of the largest Ruby on Rails sites.

We are hiring software engineers across the board, including recommendations,
search, payments, Android & frontend-web. In particular we're looking for:

• Manager of Infrastructure Engineering

• Search Engineers

• Backend generalists for Content Engineering

In Amsterdam we are hiring backend software engineers with solid experience in
building, running and scaling out cloud-native microservices (preferably in
Ruby and/or Go). We value a hacker mindset, clean coding and a natural
aversion to complexity (or if you're a glass-half-empty person: an affinity
for simplicity).

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture with
competitive salary and great benefits. We are ambitious but at the same time
we value a good work life balance. In general we care way more about your
personality and hacking skills than what languages you’ve used so far.

We have hired many people from these threads, including myself. If you have
questions you can reach out to me directly at joe at scribd.com (I'm the
Director of Application Engineering and happy to answer questions related to
these roles - recruiters/agencies: please do not contact me).

Please apply directly via [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-
via=VzDSh9ZP1p](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-via=VzDSh9ZP1p)

------
probst
Aircloak ([https://aircloak.com](https://aircloak.com)) | REMOTE (UTC+2) +-2 |
Full-time senior software engineer

We are looking for a particular kind of person. This job ad might not be for
you. May you find a job you are happy in either way!

You like to work independently, you are pragmatic, and you have the confidence
to take on hard problems lacking a detailed spec. You value simple solutions
over over-engineered ones. Chances are things will change down the line and
changing something simple, or better yet something that was never made, is
much easier than changing a monstrosity. You should not need or want anyone
breathing down your neck to be productive.

With the formalities out of the way, let me introduce myself: my name is
Sebastian, and I am the CTO at Aircloak. Aircloak is a remote company that has
built a privacy preserving data processing and analytics engine. Think of it
as an SQL database proxy that generates actually anonymized results on the
fly.

There are countless challenging things to do in this job. They range from
parsing SQL, to doing extensive query rewriting and optimization, to ensuring
that all results produced are safe and fully anonymous irrespective of the
level of deviousness on the part of the analyst using the system.

The skills we are looking for in a candidate are:

    
    
      - Intelligence and ability to deal with hard trade-offs
      - Great communication skills
      - The ability to work independently and take ownership of tasks
      - A desire to learn and improve
    

The majority of our system is written in Elixir, but we have parts written in
Rust and JavaScript as well. You’ll even find some opportunities to write F#
if you want that. Knowledge of functional programming is a plus and experience
with web development is not going to hurt either.

We do not specifically look for someone with experience in our particular
stack. It is our experience that people who are smart tend to pick up the
required tools very quickly. Likewise it is less interesting to us what your
background is. At the end of the day it’s your skills, brains, and experience
that matter.

Our team is exceptional and quite geographically diverse. The company was
built as a remote-first company from the beginning, and we really enjoy the
benefits this gives us.

We look forward to getting to know you and welcoming you to our team!

If you are interested, please write us at jobs [at] aircloak.com

------
jacobwg
Thorn | Engineering Manager | REMOTE (US based), Washington D.C. or East Coast
preferred | FULL-TIME | [https://www.thorn.org](https://www.thorn.org)

Thorn is a non-profit focused on building technology to defend children from
sexual abuse. Working at Thorn gives you the opportunity to apply your skills,
expertise and passions to directly impact the lives of vulnerable and abused
children. Our staff solves dynamic, quickly evolving problems with our network
of partners from tech companies, NGOs, and law enforcement agencies. If you
are able to bring clarity to complexity and lightness to heavy problems, you
could be a great fit for our team. Without a doubt you are a passionate
technical leader that adeptly navigates between the big picture, details, and
team dynamics.

Earlier this year, we took the stage at TED and shared our audacious goal
([https://www.pscp.tv/TEDTalks/1zqJVawyjVdGB?t=1h36m44s](https://www.pscp.tv/TEDTalks/1zqJVawyjVdGB?t=1h36m44s))
of eliminating child sexual abuse material from the internet. A key aspect of
our work is partnering with the National Center for Missing & Exploited
Children and building technology to optimize the broader ecosystem combating
online child sexual abuse.

We are hiring for an ENGINEERING MANAGER
[https://grnh.se/f5d162092](https://grnh.se/f5d162092)

Tech stack: React / Typescript / Express / Node.js / Python / PostgreSQL /
MemSQL / Elasticsearch / Docker / Terraform / Kubernetes / AWS / Packer

Competitive salary + fully paid medical, dental, vision + 401(k) + parental
leave + development fund + remote, flexible working + wellness + sabbatical +
amazing colleagues! Voted best workplace for innovators by Fast Co.
([https://www.fastcompany.com/best-workplaces-for-
innovators/2...](https://www.fastcompany.com/best-workplaces-for-
innovators/2019))

------
dbcfd
Verizon NDR | Denver, CO | Full Time | Onsite (Relocation Available) |
[https://enterprise.verizon.com//products/security/advanced-t...](https://enterprise.verizon.com//products/security/advanced-
threat-analytics-and-detection/network-detection-response/)

Verizon NDR (formerly Protectwise) is the evolution of effective, efficient
and accessible network security. Customers need no specialized hardware to
rapidly deploy Network Detection and Response in any segment of the modern
network — enterprise, cloud, industrial, IoT and 5G — to see all activities
and record everything for comprehensive analysis, discovery and action.

Come join us if are looking to work on a very challenging problem, securing
some of the largest networks in the world, dealing with a high volume of data,
on a very good, agile team, with a great group of peers. We work in an amazing
office in downtown Denver, near Union Station, making the commute fairly easy.
We have a large selection of great lunch and happy hour options, plus the
standard amenities like a kegerator and lots of food.

\- Network Capture (Rust) - Develop the next generation of network capture and
perform analysis of packets and network protocols. Knowledge of C/C++ and
network protocols (IT and OT) is helpful.

\- Platform - Processing (C/C++/Scala) - Work on the system responsible for
ingesting and processing the captured network data. Knowledge of Kafka, Solr,
and Cassandra is helpful. Knowledge of network protocols (IT and OT) is
helpful.

\- Platform - Storage (Scala) -> Work on the system responsible for storing
and querying the captured network data. Knowledge of Kafka, Solr, and
Cassandra is helpful.

\- Infrastructure (Terraform/AWS) -> Help to enable the infrastructure
powering the platform. Knowledge of Ansible, Cassandra, Solr, Kafka, and the
JVM helpful.

If you are interested or want more information, please email us at
ndr.careers@verizon.com. In your communication, please mention hacker news.

------
mareko
Celo | San Francisco, Berlin, and Buenos Aires | Hiring Software Engineers,
Mobile Engineers, and Cryptographers | All Levels | 100K - 200K + equity +
coins (SF market) | FULLTIME, ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA |
[https://celo.org](https://celo.org)

Celo is an open-source permissionless platform that makes a Venmo-like
(lightweight bank account) experience accessible to anyone with a mobile
phone. Using a novel decentralized PKI, Celo lets you send cryptocurrency to
phone numbers in a fully decentralized way. Additionally, Celo uses stable-
value tokens pegged to fiat currencies, like the US Dollar, to minimize
volatility. Anyone can participate in the network and earn Celo currency, even
with just a budget Android smartphone (by sending verification text messages).
To make sure that the platform is scalable and fast enough for day-to-day use,
Celo uses a new Proof-of-Stake blockchain protocol with fast block times and
one block finality, and has a novel light client protocol that uses SNARK-
based proofs to sync with the chain quickly. For Celo's first product, we are
working with organizations such as the UN World Food Programme and
GiveDirectly on a social payments and cash transfer app.

Investors: Andreessen Horowitz (a16z), Polychain, General Catalyst, Coinbase,
Reid Hoffman and Jack Dorsey, among others.

Stack: Typescript, Solidity, Go, React Native, Python, Android, iOS, Rust, zk-
SNARKs

Team backgrounds: Google, Facebook, Apple, Microsoft, Square, Zcash, QEDIT,
MIT, Stanford

More about us here:

Blog - [https://medium.com/celohq](https://medium.com/celohq)

Repos - [https://github.com/celo-org](https://github.com/celo-org)

Mobile App (alpha release): [https://celo.org/app](https://celo.org/app)

SDK: [https://docs.celo.org/celo-sdk](https://docs.celo.org/celo-sdk)

~~~
mister_hn
Is the proposed compensation (100K - 200K + equity + coins) valid also for
Berlin / Buenos Aires?

~~~
mareko
It is market adjusted, but still competitive.

------
MKK
Aurora Solar | [https://www.aurorasolar.com/](https://www.aurorasolar.com/) |
San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time

Roles: Product Managers, Frontend Eng., Graphics Eng., Backend Eng

Want to do something about climate change? Join us! We are building the
software platform that powers the solar industry. Aurora is a cloud-based SaaS
solution that allows solar installers to answer 3 questions:

\- How many panels fit where on the roof

\- How much electricity do they produce

\- How much money can the homeowner save

Frontend: React, Typescript, Redux, WebGL, WebAssembly

Backend: Ruby on Rails, Python, Go, PostgreSQL

If you're interested in working with us, please apply online. Mention you're
from HN and let us know why Aurora is of interest and what you've been working
on lately.

------
benchambers
KASKADA | SEATTLE | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

Looking for: Full-time engineers for full-stack web-application and data-
processing backend

Kaskada is a Seattle-based startup revolutionizing enterprise machine learning
through the use of real-time data. Our team is delivering an end-to-end
machine learning platform powering feature engineering and productionization.
We are hiring for mid-level and senior engineers for our frontend and backend
teams.

As a member of a small startup, you will define and implement a new,
interactive experience enabling data scientists to design, visualize, and
collaborate on new features for their machine learning models.

[http://careers.kaskada.com/](http://careers.kaskada.com/)

------
pa7
Splunk | Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | Benefits
+ Equity [0]

My team at Splunk is currently looking for frontend (and data visualization)
engineers of all levels to help build tools & user interfaces to analyze and
extract insights from data utilizing state of the art frontend technologies.

Read more: [http://bit.ly/frontend-positions](http://bit.ly/frontend-
positions)

Feel free to ping me at pwied at company name .com (add HN to the subject) if
you have any questions

[0] [http://bit.ly/benefits-and-perks-at-splunk](http://bit.ly/benefits-and-
perks-at-splunk)

------
kiwicopple
Nimbus for Work | Series-A CTO | Full-Time | ONSITE Singapore

I'm hiring a CTO-level or VP-level Engineer who can grow our company from
Series A. Salary + equity.

Nimbus for Work provides services and technology to office spaces in Singapore
(and soon other cities in SEA). An analogous company in the USA is ManagedByQ.
Our customers include Stripe, Spotify, Unity, Gucci, Lois Vuitton, and many
other tech companies, MNC's, and coworking spaces.

We are profitable and growing rapidly. We can provide a work visa if you're
interested in moving to Singapore (it's a great place to live).

Email me directly with your CV if you're interested: copple@nimbusforwork.com

------
esthercrawford
Squad (YC W18) | Android / Backend Engineers | Full-Time | San Francisco |
REMOTE | [https://squadapp.io](https://squadapp.io)

Squad is a new way to hang out with your friends––sharing screens, watching
YouTube & TikTok while chatting live on video together. It’s the next best
thing to hanging out IRL. Our novel approach makes screen time more connective
and collaborative for Gen Z.

Our mission is to reduce loneliness by bringing people together to engage in
meaningful and fun experiences. We've raised a $5M seed led by First Round and
have a fast-growing userbase, mostly of teen girls.

We are a distributed team with a hub in San Francisco. You’ll be implementing
fun and engaging features to delight our growing user base. You will be deeply
involved in the design process, and own features from conception to roll out.

\- Android:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/squadappio/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/squadappio/view/P_AAAAAAIAACCLc5CY7ZJjtl)

\- Backend:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/squadappio/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/squadappio/view/P_AAAAAAIAACCAVrF0dzfIA2)

We're also looking for a couple of contractors for specific projects -- on the
web and iOS.

I recently wrote about our cap table and shared all of our investors because I
firmly believe early employees should know who they are working to make richer
and more powerful in the world. Read it here:
[https://medium.com/allraise/your-companys-cap-table-
matters-...](https://medium.com/allraise/your-companys-cap-table-matters-it-s-
who-you-re-making-wealthy-and-powerful-in-the-world-c63cca36ccfa)

We’re a creative, diverse and fast-moving team that’s passionate about
building the future of social communication. If you are driven by ownership
and impact, we’d love to hear from you! Feel free to ping me directly with any
questions at esther@squadapp.io

------
jakozaur
Sumo Logic | Backend Engineer | Warsaw, Poland | Onsite, Visa

We do grep and top on steroids in the cloud. Huge scale, exciting tech (AWS,
Scala, distributed systems)...
[https://www.sumologic.com](https://www.sumologic.com)

Frontend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1080682](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1080682)

Backend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/j](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/j)

~~~
mvcatsifma
The link to the backend engineering role is broken...

------
awill
Amazon Web Services - Lambda | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

Come and join AWS Lambda’s backend data plane team:

\- Software Development Engineer, Lambda:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/936754](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/936754)

\- Senior Software Development Engineer, Lambda:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/695469](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/695469)

You can also email me your resume - wantony {AT} amazon.com. Please add 'HN'
to the subject.

(\\*) Note, I currently don’t have openings for interns or recent college
grads.

~~~
yasoob
Just a heads-up that the first link is broken.

------
wessoo
Robolink | Senior Software Engineer | San Diego, CA | full-time, onsite |
Edtech startup

Here's our Kickstarter:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/robolink/driving-
into-t...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/robolink/driving-into-the-
world-of-ai-zumi)

Full job description: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1O0z7uf-
whsoxMlwtQlT8_xS2...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1O0z7uf-
whsoxMlwtQlT8_xS2G2nK3VRhXHfDrgt_BiI/edit?usp=sharing)

We are Robolink, we make robots meant to teach about coding and AI for the
classroom. We're a small startup team of 7, with years of experience (and a
few awards under our belt!) in creating educational robotics for helping kids
to fall in love with coding. Our latest product, Zumi, is a small self-driving
car kit meant to teach students about what AI is and how it works. We're
looking for someone who can join our exciting young team to bring our software
skills to the next level. We are seeking to build a best-in-class product that
will be the first fully-developed product meant to make AI approachable for a
6-12th grade classroom setting. We are looking for a software engineer with
experience leading a team of engineers to build software for a hardware
product. If this describes you or sounds exciting to you, we'd love to talk:

You have experience working with educational technology and know how to see a
technical project from conception to deployment, and through post-launch
maintenance and further iterations. You will have full control of the entire
cycle of software development and will seek to strive for reliability,
efficiency, user friendliness, and ease of maintenance in the code and the
work that you produce. You are ready and willing to guide our junior engineers
as needed, so that our development team can jump to that next level of
quality. Importantly, like us, you have a passion for teaching the world about
coding and wanting to create the tools to make kids fall in love with coding
and robotics.

Tech: Python/Flask, React, Pi 0, Arduino, TensorFlow, Keras, OpenCV

If you're interested, e-mail me: wes@robolink.com

------
scanr
London and Reading UK and Mumbai India | Investec
([https://www.investec.co.uk](https://www.investec.co.uk)) | Fintech | Full
Stack Engineer | Full Time | Onsite | Permanent

Join us in building awesome fin-tech solutions for our customers.

We're using C# and .NET Core on the backend and React and TypeScript on the
front end. We’re also using AWS, Docker and Kubernetes.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with smart and
friendly colleagues, lots to learn and a wide variety of challenges, please
get in touch.

You can email me personally at jamie.mccrindle@investec.co.uk.

------
ewa-at-zendesk
Zendesk | [https://www.zendesk.com/](https://www.zendesk.com/) | Principal
Engineer | Dublin, Ireland | Full-time | Onsite

Zendesk is a SaaS B2B company, we serve more than 145,000 paid customer
accounts, we operate worldwide and we have all the stuff you’d expect from a
tech company - competitive pay, stock, benefits, beautiful office, snacks, and
more. We also have a culture deeply dedicated to helping our staff keep a
proper work-life balance.

We are looking for a PRINCIPAL ENGINEER to focus on Scalability of our Talk
Product.

Talk is a complex real-time voice application that needs to be robust,
scalable and maintainable. You will use your knowledge and experience in
making the service resilient through improving observability, defensive
programming, and graceful degradation. You should be an expert in our main
stack Ruby/Rails and Javascript, and able to contribute to multiple large
complex codebases based on these technologies.

As for your impact, you will break new ground, set long term priorities and
coordinate problem solving across multiple teams, with company-wide impact.

Go ahead and apply through the link or you can also email me at
ezajac@zendesk.com for more info!

[https://jobs.zendesk.com/i/us/en/job/8947/Principal-
Engineer...](https://jobs.zendesk.com/i/us/en/job/8947/Principal-Engineer-
Scalability-Talk-Product)

------
johnm1019
Cruise | San Francisco, CA (south bay only? reach out to me) | C++, C, Go,
Python | Application & Embedded Engineers | Full Time | Onsite |
[http://getcruise.com/careers/jobs/?department=4h3y7X&team=42...](http://getcruise.com/careers/jobs/?department=4h3y7X&team=42130)

We’re building self-driving cars and they’re on the road right now driving
around San Francisco and Phoenix. I’m an engineering manager on the Embedded
Systems team which has a wider scope than you might first think. We work
closely with the hardware, security, safety, frameworks, and fleet operations
teams and span through FPGA logic, embedded OS, device drivers, first layer
application code, embedded software deployment, vehicle start-up, and
hardware-in-the-loop test rigs. Our code runs all over the car from custom
devices (ECUs) to the high level brain handling higher level functions. We
have many open positions which are funded by both real dollars (salary) and
equity and want you to help us work on this rewarding and highly visible
challenge. Your work will be the foundational software upon which the rest of
Cruise builds. If you want to audio/video chat or have any questions you can
reach out to me directly by email - jm.fischer@getcruise.com. If you’re ready
to apply you can send me your resume or use the careers website
[http://getcruise.com/careers](http://getcruise.com/careers).

------
giseir
SumUp | BERLIN, Germany | ONSITE, Full-time | VISA SPONSORSHIP |
[https://sumup.com/careers/](https://sumup.com/careers/) We are the leading
FintTech company in Europe with major offices in Berlin, Sofia, and São Paulo
comprising more than 1500+ people. We started out six years ago and created a
unique device to accept card payments anywhere. Beyond our original hardware,
mobile and web apps, we have gone on to develop a suite of APIs and SDKs for
integrating SumUp payments into other apps and services. Today, hundreds of
thousands of small businesses in 32 countries around the world rely on SumUp
to get paid. Join Us! We're hiring for: * Senior Data Engineer - Python,
Airflow, Redshift, Kafka, Apache Spark -
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/4324797002/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/4324797002/)
* Data Warehouse Developer - Python, PL/SQL, PostgreSQL, BigQuery, Apache
Spark, Redshift -
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/4376038002/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/4376038002/)
* many other positions at
[https://sumup.com/careers/](https://sumup.com/careers/) You can apply via
links or feel free to reach out directly to julia.matsai@sumup.com

------
benjamindavy
[https://teads.com](https://teads.com) | Software Engineer, Data Engineer,
Data Scientist, Devops + more | Java, Scala, JS | Montpellier, Paris - FRANCE
| Full-Time, ONSITE, relocation assistance About us: Teads was created in 2011
in the south of France in Montpellier. We were the first to offer OutStream
Video Advertising formats, allowing you to keep the Web free AND enjoyable for
everyone. We have united and empowered the best publishers in the world and
distribute ads to over 1.5bn people every month within professionally-produced
content. Our engineering team brings together more than 120 talented
individuals (feature teams) that tackle great back-end and machine learning
challenges as well as ambitious web and mobile projects. Our infra is hosted
on AWS (3 regions, 2000 instances).

Our stack includes Java, Scala, Spark, React, Node.js, ES6, TypeScript, Go,
etc. ([https://stackshare.io/teads/teads](https://stackshare.io/teads/teads)).
But, we're not only looking for people with experience in these!

For more info, you can check our blog
[https://engineering.teads.com](https://engineering.teads.com), our job offers
[https://www.teads.com/teads-careers/#careers](https://www.teads.com/teads-
careers/#careers) or contact us: recruitment-fr(at)teads.com Have a great day
:)

------
blanchet
IRAM | System Administrator | Grenoble, France | ONSITE | VISA | Full Time

IRAM (iram.fr) is an international research organisation for millimetre and
sub-millimetre astronomy supported by the CNRS (France), the Max-Planck
Gesellschaft (Germany), and the IGN (Spain). IRAM operates two world-class
research facilities, a 30-meter single-dish telescope (Spain) and the mm/submm
interferometer NOEMA (France), one of the most advanced facilities existing
today for radio astronomy.

We are looking for a seasoned Linux System Administrator to work in our
headquarter on the Campus of the University of Grenoble, France (indefinite
contract, after a probation period of 6 months). Reporting to the Head of the
Computer Group for France (myself), the successful candidate will support
server, desktop and laptop operating systems and system software. This
position has tons of autonomy and the chance to truly define our
infrastructure evolution. We deal with everything from embedded systems used
to move the telescope to linux servers for data processing to monitoring
applications etc. You will not get bored :-)

For more info, feel free to contact me at blanchet@iram.fr (mention that you
saw this on HN). To apply, please head over to [https://www.iram-
institute.org/EN/job-offer.php?id=58](https://www.iram-institute.org/EN/job-
offer.php?id=58) (Note: The official announcement is only available in French
for the moment. Obviously French speaking is an asset, but only English
speaking is really mandatory.)

------
ST_HR
SecurityTrails.com| Marketing Full Stack Developer| remote, full-time|
[https://sthr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=3](https://sthr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=3)
| hello@securitytrails.com

We are looking for a marketing full stack developer to rapidly evolve our
corporate website. You’ll be part of the marketing department that’s
responsible from conception to deployment.

As a marketing full stack developer, you should be comfortable around both
front-end and back-end coding languages, development frameworks and third-
party libraries. You should also be a team player with a knack for visual
design, marketing and utility.

If you’re also familiar with Agile methodologies, we’d like to meet you.

We are looking for: \- Proven experience as a full stack developer or similar
role (2-3 years of experience) \- Experience developing web applications \-
Familiarity with common stacks \- Knowledge of multiple front-end languages
and libraries (e.g. HTML/ CSS, JavaScript) \- Knowledge of multiple back-end
languages (e.g. PHP) and ideally Grav \- Knowledge of versioning with Git \-
Familiarity with databases (e.g. MySQL, MongoDB), web servers (e.g. Apache)
and UI/UX design \- Excellent communication and teamwork skills \- Great
attention to detail \- Organizational skills \- An analytical mind

Get an insight of our working remote culture here!

------
haleysasser
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto, and more
| Onsite & Remote
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

We also have opportunities in Europe at PeopleDoc, a company we acquired last
year: [https://www.people-doc.com/company/careers](https://www.people-
doc.com/company/careers)

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture.

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

Software Engineers Cloud Engineers Business Analysts, and more.

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2019 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
mujin_inc
Mujin | Backend System Engineer (Python, C++, Linux) | Tokyo, Japan | ONSITE |
Full-time | [https://www.mujin.co.jp/en/](https://www.mujin.co.jp/en/)

Mujin is one out of very few start-ups taking on the challenge in the
manufacturing industry pushing automation to the highest level, having
deployed our robotics solutions in real-world applications. We provide a
platform that enables anyone to easily employ industrial robots with the full
power of motion planning and computer vision to achieve automation of
complicated tasks. Our team has gathered engineers from all around the globe
(over 18 nationalities) to our Tokyo HQ to further automate robotics with our
innovative software.

As a Backend System Engineer, you will be part of the core R&D team within
Mujin and will focus on the system architecture, design, development and
deployment of the world’s first motion planning AI-equipped intelligent robot
controller. We are focused to solve real world problems and your contributions
are deployed at very fast pace to empower industrial robots to perform tasks
which were previously impossible.

To apply: [https://www.mujin.co.jp/en/career/backend-system-
engineer.ht...](https://www.mujin.co.jp/en/career/backend-system-
engineer.html) or email recruit <dot> team <at> mujin <dot> co <dot> jp

------
pdeuchler
JumpCloud | Boulder/Denver CO | Full time | ONSITE

Jr. & Midlevel SW Engineers

JumpCloud is a fast growing startup in Boulder, CO. We offer cutting edge
hardware and tools, full benefits (medical, dental, vision, 401(k), etc.) and
a fast-­paced but casual start­up working environment. Local or relocatable
applicant preferred. We have offices in both Boulder and Denver, and will soon
be opening a third.

At JumpCloud we manage the identities of our customer's employees and we take
that responsibility very seriously. Every day thousands of businesses rely on
us to make work happen and the JumpCloud security team ensures it all happens
securely. We're hiring for all roles across the company but we need software
engineers of all levels to help us automate and improve our security processes
and posture. We are firm believers in policy-as-code and we do not play the
compliance monkey game. You will be shipping product code, architecting
internal tooling, building pipelines, and automating infrastructure. Not
interested in the minutiae of security? No problem. No prior security
knowledge needed, only the desire to build reliable, scalable, and secure
systems. This will be a cross functional team where you wear many hats, so
generalists and full stack engineers are welcome.

[https://jumpcloud.com/careers/](https://jumpcloud.com/careers/) or bigphil
[AT] jumpcloud [DOT] com

Our stack: Golang, Python, Node, Postgres, Mongo, AWS

------
krachter
Brighter AI Technologies | {DevOps, Senior Media Streaming, Python, Data}
Engineer, Senior AI Research Scientist, Tech Lead |
[https://brighter.ai/](https://brighter.ai/) | ONSITE Berlin | Full-time |
Visa assistance

Brighter AI is a start-up based in Berlin. Our mission is to protect
individuals through technological progress. Our product is called deep natural
anonymization. It anonymizes visual media by replacing faces and license
plates with artificially generated naturally looking replacements. This allows
our customers to use analytics on their data in a responsible and compliant
way.

Open positions with link to a more in-depth profile description of what we are
looking for:

\- Python Software Engineer

\- Senior Media Streaming Engineer

\- Data Engineer

\- Technical Lead

\- Senior AI Researcher

\- Software Engineering Internship

\- DevOps Engineer

A short introduction to our technology stack: We offer our product as a docker
container. Our core system is built up by a Python-based micro services with
Kafka based messaging system. To develop our deep learning and generative
models, we use PyTorch and Ignite. To track our experiments we use Sacred,
Omniboard, and Tensorboard. We have continuous integrations setup with GitHub
and Jenkins. We use Jira to track our progress in our 2 week sprints.

Apply at [https://brighter.ai/careers](https://brighter.ai/careers).

~~~
jjri
Hello,

I'm interested in what Brighter AI is doing with DNN and Generative AI. I'm a
3rd-year undergrad student in the states, but would it be possible for me to
do an internship in Berlin? If so, I'll apply in a heartbeat. Thank you.

------
mrgzg1
Carbon3D | Bay Area (RWC) |
[http://software.carbon3d.com](http://software.carbon3d.com) I Late Stage,
Series E funded

I work on the automation / tooling side of things at Carbon and we have a very
diverse (CS, chem-engs, materials, mech-engs, mfg-engs) set of people working
on modernizing & industrializing additive manufacturing. Our printers are used
in real-world mass manufacturing use cases like: > Mid-soles for Adidas:
[https://www.adidas.com/us/4D](https://www.adidas.com/us/4D) > Helmet pads for
NFL: [https://www.carbon3d.com/riddell/](https://www.carbon3d.com/riddell/) >
Bike seats for Specialized:
[https://www.carbon3d.com/specialized/](https://www.carbon3d.com/specialized/)
>
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqOiNJp1_7A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqOiNJp1_7A)

We are looking to hire two strong veteran software engineers. One to be
focused on core 3D planning web app and another on our MES systems web app. We
use Three.js for our modeling tools and react for most of our general ui
components. Most of our JavaScript code is in TypeScript and our MES back-end
is RoR.

You can reach me on mgandhi+hn@carbon3d.com for any qs and our fav recruiter:
apagin+hn@carbon3d.com

~~~
donquixote25
Hi, Can I reach out about a mech-eng position?

------
MichalPeleg
TYK LTD HIRING A CONSULTING ENGINEER (REMOTE) - UK BASED APPLY HERE:
[https://tyk-technologies.workable.com/jobs/856835/candidates...](https://tyk-
technologies.workable.com/jobs/856835/candidates/new)

Consulting Engineers work very closely with their account managers to provide
technical expertise that helps potential customers understand how they can use
Tyk to meet their API management needs.

Essential skills and experience: Background in software development and/or
solution architecture Degree educated in a STEM subject General usage of
Linux, scripting and related utilities Client-facing activities such as video
conference calls, in-person meetings, pitches and presentations Understanding
of common internet technologies, protocols, standards and data formats A good
understanding of DevOps and deployment practices and technologies (Puppet,
Chef, Docker, Cloud services such as AWS and Azure, as well as IaaS such as
OpenShift and Heroku) Solid experience in backend engineering experience
and/or solution architecture for complex systems. Experience with software
engineering best practices (e.g. unit testing, code reviews, design
documentation)

------
AbstractMichael
InstaREC | C++/QT Software Developer | Stuttgart, DE | Full-Time or
Contractor/Freelance | Remote or Onsite

At InstaReconstruct (InstaREC), we’re currently working towards the release of
our next-generation photogrammetry and scan processing solution. Like our
sister company, InstaLOD, we’re enabling enterprise and entertainment
companies to create magical 3D experiences in a faster, automated, and
scalable way. From military companies building next-generation simulations and
data analysis to leading automotive and game developers — our tech plays a
vital part in delivering their project.

InstaREC is a newly established startup, that we’ve introduced for the first
time at SIGGRAPH 2019 with fantastic reception from all key players in the
industry. Everybody is looking forward to getting their hands onto our new
tech.

We're not just looking for coworkers but for stakeholders and adventurers –
driven product owners that want to make a difference through their work. We’re
looking for passionate C++ software developers experienced with experience in
photogrammetry, point-cloud rendering and/or mesh-reconstructions. Ideally,
you’ve used the QT-framework in past-projects.

Because everything is still being built, we don’t have a career website, so
it’s an excellent opportunity to be part of something new and rapidly growing.
All parts of our startup are still moving and you’ll be able to drive and
influence the direction of our company.

Please provide an up-to-date resume including sample code of previous work
that you can share to Michael@theabstract.co.

------
jmce
Civic Eagle | Lead Frontend Developer (React) | Minneapolis / REMOTE full-time
| [https://www.civiceagle.com/](https://www.civiceagle.com/)

Take leadership of delivering an amazing experience to users who are changing
the world! Our application serves people who help shape public policy: whether
good laws get passed and bad laws get stopped - or not. Our lead UX engineer
will deliver the interfaces that empower them to collaborate effectively
within policy teams in the challenging, data-rich context of a legislative
session.

We are backed by Techstars (2019 Anywhere). We are funded, we have customers,
we are growing, and we are solving big problems. Our team is diverse and
amazing: [https://www.civiceagle.com/about](https://www.civiceagle.com/about)

If you are excited by the opportunity to improve democracy, please reach out.
You'll be working with our amazing Chief Product Officer to flesh out UX
design and lead the building of a set of features that have a strong basis in
user research. You'll be asked to establish technical leadership: improving
our software patterns in the frontend, creating feedback loops from analytics
and testing, and initiating a systematic approach to UI design.

[https://www.civiceagle.com/our-team](https://www.civiceagle.com/our-team)

[https://www.civiceagle.com/s/Lead-UX-
Engineer.pdf](https://www.civiceagle.com/s/Lead-UX-Engineer.pdf)

------
jobsatjane
Jane | Santa Cruz, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.iheartjane.com](https://www.iheartjane.com)

Jane is building the future of eCommerce.

Jane is an MIT-founded, high growth, and rapidly expanding technology company
in the cannabis industry. As the cannabis industry’s first complete real-time
marketplace, we aim to provide consumers with a confident, safe and simple
shopping experience. Users can browse local products in real-time, compare by
price, proximity or popularity and place orders at local stores for pickup or
delivery - all on the industry’s largest marketplace. Our platform integrates
directly with POS systems at retail locations and leverages this real time
data to provide an "it just works" experience for both the retail operators
and end consumers. Additionally, Jane provides key data insights to industry
stakeholders via our growing analytics platform.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/jane](https://www.keyvalues.com/jane)

We're hiring full stack engineers. Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/428647700...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/4286477002)

Tech Stack: Backend: Ruby on Rails, Frontend: ReactJS

------
patv
Vitally | Senior Full Stack Engineer | New York (Brooklyn) | preferably ONSITE
but REMOTE considered | Full-time

\-- About Us -- Vitally ([https://vitally.io](https://vitally.io)) is a
powerful and beautiful Customer Success platform that helps SaaS teams reduce
churn by providing personalized Customer Success, at scale. We've only been in
the market around a year, but we've made amazing progress so far. We just
raised a fresh round of funding and are now looking for talented team members
to help us continue to ship high quality software at a rapid pace.

\-- About the Role -- We're looking for an experience Javascript/Typescript
developer to join as our second FTE. At Vitally, we use full-stack Typescript:
Node on the back-end and React on the front-end with a Postgres database
backing everything. This opportunity gives you the ability to work across it
all. There’s likely to be a bit more front-end than back-end work with this
position, so we’re looking for someone with some UI/UX chops.

We offer a competitive salary along with early-employee equity and standard
insurance benefits

 __To Apply __Email me directly at patrick@vitally.io or check out the
AngelList job post here:[https://angel.co/company/vitally/jobs/622887-senior-
fullstac...](https://angel.co/company/vitally/jobs/622887-senior-fullstack-
engineer-javascript-typescript)

------
dlngdn
Rescale | San Francisco | ONSITE | Some roles open to REMOTE | Rescale offers
a software platform and hardware infrastructure for companies to perform
scientific and engineering simulation. (We're an HPC/Supercomputing Cloud
Platform) We are a Y Combinator startup with top investors: Jeff Bezos, Sam
Altman, Paul Graham, Marc Andreessen, Peter Thiel, & a bunch of others. We
have about 140 employees scattered around the world, with about 25 software
developers mostly all located in San Francisco. The company still feels small
and everyone is pretty tight. Work atmosphere is fun & friendly. We recently
closed Series B ($32MM). We are growing very rapidly--all departments are
hiring (30% increase in headcount last quarter--to give you an idea of our
growth rate). It's exciting, a lot of opportunity, interesting technical
problems to solve, definitely a good time to join. Devs that come in now will
have the opportunity to have a big impact on the future of our company, our
code & our culture.

We're currently looking for:

Senior DevOps Engineers, Senior Backend Engineers, Data Engineers, Software
Engineers, a Lead UI/UX Designer, Frontend Engineers, Senior Frontend
Engineers, Software Engineers in Test - QA, Site Reliability Engineers, & PMs

Here is our job listing page:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale)

------
marijns
Tiqets | Backend, Front-End, Data | Amsterdam | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.tiqets.com](https://www.tiqets.com)

Tiqets is revolutionizing the way people buy tickets to culture and
attractions in cities all over the world. Our technology allows users to
easily browse and book tickets to the best attractions in seconds, meaning
customers can enter museums, zoos, theme parks and more, simply by showing
their smartphones.

We started our journey about 5 years ago, and have been successful in gaining
a major position in this rapidly expanding and evolving market. The main
office with about 200 people from 40+ nationalities is in Amsterdam, but we
have feet on the ground all over the world.

Our stack includes Python, Postgres, AWS, Kubernetes, Docker, Terraform,
Redis, React, Typescript, Swift, Kotlin. Also see
[https://stackshare.io/tiqets/tiqets](https://stackshare.io/tiqets/tiqets). We
care about both stable and new technology, as well as building an excellent
product that our customers and partners love, as smart and fast as possible.
There is no silver bullet, we learn, build and grow together.

We have several tech positions open, on different levels, i.e. Backend, Front-
end, and Data Engineering. Check out
[https://tiqets.homerun.co/?tags%5B%5D=department%2CTech](https://tiqets.homerun.co/?tags%5B%5D=department%2CTech)
or email at jobs AT tiqets.com for more info.

------
krawczstef
Stitch Fix | San Francisco, CA | H1-B Transfers | Senior (to principal)
Software Engineer - ML Platform | Full-time | Onsite ABOUT THE TEAM The Model
Lifecycle (ML) team is a nimble group of hybrid machine learning-data
platform-software engineers that are focused on enabling data scientists to
more easily create, integrate, deploy, manage, and evaluate their models. We
have wide latitude to choose how we go about enabling our data scientists. As
a team, we are driven by the thrill of helping our colleagues iterate faster
and with less friction, which ultimately increases the velocity at which the
business can progress!

ABOUT THE ROLE - [official job posting isn't up yet - so apply to
[https://www.stitchfix.com/careers/jobs?gh_jid=1688418&gh_jid...](https://www.stitchfix.com/careers/jobs?gh_jid=1688418&gh_jid=1688418)]
* IC position on the model lifecycle platform team, which is part of the data
platform team within our Algorithms organization * We build a variety of
services, tooling, & infrastructure that aims to support the model lifecycle
here at Stitch Fix: development, backtesting, model evaluation, workflow
creation, continuous model deployment, etc. * We're a very fresh team, so
there's plenty of new things to build!

Tech-Stack: python3, docker, python3, spark, presto, druid, React.js, R,
golang...

------
laurabiggs
Higher - Lead/ Senior Frontend Developer - Full-time - Onsite - Perth, Western
Australia

Higher is a SaaS startup building a global platform for freelancers to better
manage their business. We believe in helping people to spend less time on
admin/ behind the scenes stuff and more time on the bits of the job they enjoy
and with their families/ friends/ doing fun stuff. There are some exciting
specifics as to how we are going to do this but we are still in stealth mode
as far as detailing them (more details available once in discussions).

We are seeking a Lead or Senior Frontend Developer to play a critical role in
the frontend design of our platform. The role will involve close liaison with
the Product Manager, Marketing, Branding and UI/UX folks to create a slick,
easy to use experience whilst providing frontend development leadership across
our team.

Our technology stack is Ruby, Rails, Redis, MongoDB, AWS and Docker. For this
role we are looking for strong experience with React in a heavy production
environment as well as naturally a love for creating great experience for our
(future) customers. An enjoyment of a startup environment also helps! RoR
experience would be nice but not essential.

We work reasonable hrs, have a relaxed, calm but fun environment in Subiaco.
We are self-funded by previous business successes in the SaaS and mobile app
space. Our Founder/ CEO is technical himself and so knows how to create an
environment developers enjoy. Come join us at the early stages of an exciting
venture.

For more information call Laura on 0433145120 or email laura@higher.app

------
timanglade
Archipelago | Software Engineers, Product Managers | San Francisco or REMOTE
(US only) | Fulltime

We're an early stage startup, still in stealth, working to change how risk is
insured. Our founders are tech & finance entrepreneurs with several IPOs and
acquisitions under their belts. We are headquartered in San Francisco, have
raised several million in seed money to date, and currently employ around
thirty people. It's still early days, so you get a chance to join something on
the ground floor, and take it from 0 to 1. We're a pretty supportive team,
willing to give you as much independence or assistance as you need. You can
work from our HQ in SF, or remotely (but unfortunately we can only consider
applicants based in the US at this time).

\- Platform Product Manager with hands-on dev & UX experience ->
[https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/6ea73c95d99401-platform-
prod...](https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/6ea73c95d99401-platform-product-
manager)

\- React Front End Engineer: build our UI layer with ES6/ES5, TypeScript,
HTML, CSS & ReactJS -> [https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/cf82a86231bd01-react-
front-e...](https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/cf82a86231bd01-react-front-end-
engineer)

If you want to apply, it's better to do it directly through the links above,
but if you have any questions don't hesitate to reach out to me directly
tim@onarchipelago.com

------
TheEzEzz
Standard Cognition (YC S17) | SF | Rust | HPC Engineers and ML Engineers
Standard is deploying the most complex computer vision system the industry has
ever brought to production. Imagine the challenges of autonomous vehicles,
running in the back of a convenience store, and being rolled out to retailers
across the world right now. Our goal is to have thousands of deployments in
the next few years.

Our system lets shoppers take what they want from a store and get charged
automatically, using nothing but computer vision. No lines, no scanning, and
no waiting. Checkout what our real-time inference engine looks like
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeS8TJwBAFs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeS8TJwBAFs)
And hear more about how we use rust
[https://youtu.be/JgkKQlXFyHE](https://youtu.be/JgkKQlXFyHE)

We're looking for talented video engineers, camera engineers, and Rust
developers that love high performance parallel processing. You are an engineer
that's passionate about working on diverse, challenging problems in an
independent and fast-paced environment and want to work on cutting edge
applications.

We're hiring in SF, but we're also expanding outside SF! If you're a strong
rust engineer and are interested in helping to kickstart and grow a team in
your city, shoot us a message!

Email jfisher@standard.ai

------
mgw
Valora Digital | Fullstack, Mobile (Lead, iOS, Android), Head of Engineering,
PM, UI/UX | Full-time | Zurich, Switzerland | ONSITE or REMOTE (CET +- 2h)

Valora Digital is the newly founded digital unit of Valora, a European
retailer with 2700 stores across 5 countries. We are tackling interesting
challenges in areas such as Autonomous Stores (think Amazon Go), Ecommerce &
Delivery, Loyalty, Payments and Process Improvement. For this purpose we are
building up a development team from the ground up. You will be one of the
first engineers and will have a big part in shaping the culture as well as
choosing our stack. We are looking to bring the startup ethos to the corporate
world and get to combine the best of both worlds: ample funding, a huge
customer base to deploy to and lots of freedom. I'm the head of this new unit
and was previously a founder, CTO and CEO.

We are hiring in many roles, such as: \- Head of Engineering \- (Senior)
Software Engineer, Fullstack \- Lead Software Engineer, Mobile \- Software
Engineer, Android (Kotlin) \- Product Manager \- UI / UX Designer

If you see yourself outside of those roles but still think you can contribute,
please don't hesitate to reach out.

You will find most of our roles and the application form at
[https://valora.digital](https://valora.digital) but you can also get in touch
directly at michael.wirth@valora.com.

------
sdunford
Knotch | www.knotch.it | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

At Knotch we are data transparency leaders collaborating with well-known
brands such as JP Morgan Chase & Co., Sprint, Ford, and Walmart. Our mission
is to help these brands become better storytellers by understanding their
audiences, in effect helping us all have better experiences online. We’re
seeking new members for our team across data engineering, full stack, and
front end disciplines.

Our stack is in Rails, Ruby, Python, React, and JavaScript along with AWS
technologies to power the back end. We collect data first-party and provide
insights directly to the brand marketing teams through beautifully-designed
dashboards. We’re consistently presented with unique problems in data from
architecture to visualization, and we need the right team to solve them. After
a Series-B raise and best place to work awards two years running by Inc and
BuiltInNYC, we understand how hiring unique, diverse talent helps us grow!

See if we’re the team for you: Data Platform Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/44e383621](https://grnh.se/44e383621) Front End Software
Engineer: [https://grnh.se/6b03fd931](https://grnh.se/6b03fd931) Full Stack
Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/ef3a50b41](https://grnh.se/ef3a50b41)

sean@knotch.it

------
jmarks1992
Quorum | Full-Stack Software Engineers - multiple roles and levels of
experience desired | Washington, DC | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.quorum.us/careers/](https://www.quorum.us/careers/)

Quorum is a fully bootstrapped 85-person startup based in Washington DC that
builds software for public and government affairs. Thousands of public affairs
professionals use Quorum for their work in Congress, all 50 state
legislatures, major U.S. cities, and the European Union.

Called "The Moneyball Effect on K Street" by the Washington Post and "Google
for Congress" by the Huffington Post, Quorum's software is used by four of the
top five tech companies, major companies like Walmart, Coca-Cola, and Toyota,
non-profits like the Sierra Club and the United Nations Foundation, and many
other companies, trade associations, non-profits, and advocacy groups.

Our engineers work the full stack using tools like React/Redux, Django,
PostgreSQL, React Native, Ansible, and much more (though no experience with
our exact stack is required and we're dedicated to investing in engineers
early in their careers). We're rapidly scaling our engineering team and have
multiple roles available. Apply at
[https://www.quorum.us/careers/](https://www.quorum.us/careers/).

------
pdesai88
OpenLaw | Application/Protocol Engineer + DevOps| NY, ZURICH & REMOTE

Full listing here: [https://careers.openlaw.io/](https://careers.openlaw.io/)

OpenLaw ([https://openlaw.io](https://openlaw.io)) is a multi-module
blockchain-based protocol and markup language to prepare, manage, and execute
smart legal agreements. Using the OpenLaw protocol, you can seamlessly execute
a range of commercial transactions by generating binding natural-language
agreements, storing the signed contracts on a blockchain, and having those
agreements interact with smart contracts written in code. We are also working
on a decentralized ventura capital organzation The LAO
([https://thelao.io](https://thelao.io))

We use Scala as our main programming language along with JavaScript React for
our frontend. Our backend uses LevelDB and Ethereum to store, search, and
verify data. We are product driven and committed to open source. That means
our end goal is to deliver the best and fastest product possible for our users
and to do so in a community driven manner.

Please apply here: [https://careers.openlaw.io](https://careers.openlaw.io) or
reach out directly to pri@openlaw.io with your interest / questions.

------
bachugas
Quorum | Full-Stack Software Engineers | Washington, DC | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://grnh.se/4fea05fa1](https://grnh.se/4fea05fa1)

Quorum is a fully bootstrapped 75-person startup based in Washington DC that
builds software for public and government affairs. Thousands of public affairs
professionals use Quorum for their work in Congress, all 50 state
legislatures, major U.S. cities, and the European Union.

Called "The Moneyball Effect on K Street" by the Washington Post and "Google
for Congress" by the Huffington Post, Quorum's software is used by four of the
top 5 tech companies, major companies like Walmart, Coca-Cola, and Toyota,
non-profits like the Sierra Club and the United Nation Foundation, and many
other companies, trade associations, non-profits, and advocacy groups.

Our engineers work the full stack using tools like React/Redux, Django,
PostgreSQL, React Native, and much more (though no experience with our exact
stack is required and we're dedicated to investing in engineers early in their
careers). We're rapidly scaling our engineering team and have multiple roles
available. Apply at www.quorum.us/careers or directly at
[https://grnh.se/4fea05fa1](https://grnh.se/4fea05fa1)

------
pcrivella
Highstreet Mobile | Backend Engineer | Utrecht (near Amsterdam), The
Netherlands | Onsite/Remote (EU) | Full Time |
[https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/backend-
engineer/en](https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/backend-engineer/en)

Highstreet Mobile's mission is to connect people to the brands they love. We
are a team of makers and we've built a SaaS product for fashion brands. We
enable brands to give an amazing shopping experience to their customers. Our
customers get a native mobile shopping app for Android and iOS and that app
constantly gets better.

You would be designing and developing API's in our middleware. The middleware
is the beating heart of our product. It connects to different e-commerce
providers like Magento, Commerce Cloud, Adyen and many more. You will focus on
scale and performance, will deploy to production every week and will work
closely with our mobile engineers.

Stack: Ruby / Sinatra / Minitest / Redis / OpenAPI Spec / PostgreSQL / Go /
Docker / K8s / GCP / Gitlab CI / (Considering Elixir for future services)

Check out other open roles at
[https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com](https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com)

Apply via the homerun links or contact me at pablo@highstreetmobile.com if you
have any questions.

------
lordgilman
LeanTaaS | Software Engineer, Data Scientist, DevOps Engineer, QA Engineer,
Product Manager, Product Designers, Data Analyst | Charlotte, NC OR Santa
Clara, CA | Onsite | Fulltime

We're hiring backend Python and Java developers, frontend Angular developers,
QA engineers, data scientists, data engineers and more. Job openings can be
filled in Santa Clara or Charlotte, NC.

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/leantaascom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/leantaascom)

Everyone complains that our healthcare system is inefficient and costly. If
the idea of working with smart people to actually solve the problem and make
it significantly better for our future generations seems worth your time,
reach out to me directly at hireme@leantaas.com and I'll put you in touch with
the right hiring manager.

We're a Series C funded healthcare tech company based in Silicon Valley
obsessed about making our hospitals more efficient with data science and
machine learning. 65+ healthcare organizations including the likes of
Stanford, Duke, NYP, Dignity, Memorial Sloan Kettering, Tenet and more rely on
our products to lower patient wait times, improve staff satisfaction and
overall financial performance.

Our team includes successful entrepreneurs, engineers, product managers and
data scientists from Google, LinkedIn, Apple, Symantec MIT, Stanford, UC
Berkeley, Google, McKinsey, and more. We've raised $55 million to date from
top tier VCs in Silicon Valley. CBInsights recently named us among the top 100
AI companies in the world.

On the data engineering side, our stack is Airflow/Python. On the web services
side, our stack is Java/Play and Angular 2/Typescript. There's also
Python/Flask products. We're fully cloud hosted on AWS and leverage modern
tooling and automation to produce high quality code - and we ship every week!

Our vision is to build an "Air Traffic Control" for hospitals - a centralized
command and control center that routes the right information to the right
department as patients flow through the system - if we get that right, we'll
be able to significantly make our hospitals more efficient and eliminate
waiting and wastage and solve the problem once and for all.

------
alexpareto
NTWRK ([https://thentwrk.com](https://thentwrk.com)) | Backend Engineer,
Frontend Engineer, Full-Stack Engineer | Los Angeles, CA (LA, Hollywood) |
ONSITE

NTWRK is a video-first mobile shopping app with celebrity guests and exclusive
products. We partner with top brands and broadcast live shows every day where
we sell products. We're QVC for Gen Z and millennials. So far we've done shows
with Billy Eilish, Drake, Nike, Adidas, and other massive brands/pop-culture
icons.

We're growing fast and are backed by great investors: Jimmy Iovine, Arnold
Schwarzenegger, Foot Locker, Live Nation, and more. Our team is made up of
engineers & leaders from top tier companies including Facebook, Y Combinator,
Snapchat, Legendary, HBO, and Fullscreen.

We're looking for engineers who can hit the ground running and contribute to
our Golang backend and React/React Native front end.

Our engineering team is small and growing quickly - you'll play a pivotal role
as an early member of the team.

Shoot me an email and I'll get you fast-tracked in our system!
alex@thentwrk.com

Here's some recent press about us: [https://www.wsj.com/articles/foot-locker-
invests-in-mobile-v...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/foot-locker-invests-in-
mobile-video-commerce-platform-ntwrk-11569405600)

------
malz
Roadster | DevOps Lead | Contract or Full-time | Palo Alto, San Francisco, or
remote

Roadster is modernizing the painful process of buying a new or used car. Our
software allows dealers to offer fully online shopping with a modern user
experience, transparent pricing and home delivery. We've raised serious
funding, serve hundreds of dealers, have 100 employees and are growing outside
the US and signing direct deals with carmakers such as Toyota and Mercedes-
Benz.

Roadster is looking for a Lead DevOps Engineer who will be responsible for
building out our ops infrastructure as we grow. Our business is expanding into
Europe and Asia, and we are deploying our first overseas data center to
support these strategic projects. At the same time we're scaling our domestic
customer base and enhancing our current architecture for higher availability
and throughput. You will have a lead role in defining our next steps and
turning them into reality.

Our stack is built on Rails, VueJS, Cloudflare, Postgres, Elastic and Redis.
We currently deploy to Heroku, push multiple times a day with CI tests, on top
of various AWS services. Our small engineering team is focused on building
tools, monitoring and automation for ops and our business.

[https://roadster.com/about/careers](https://roadster.com/about/careers)

Email me at mike@roadster.com for more details!

~~~
edmonddantes80
Hi! Im from Argentina, could I apply?

------
arpallares
AgaveLab | Guadalajara, Mexico | Backend server dev | Onsite

We are working with a San Francisco-based client and are expanding our team
here in Guadalajara. Together we’re taking on a big challenge – a product that
“virtualizes” large legacy data warehouses (in the multiple terabyte scale) so
that they can be migrated into modern cloud environments. The company has been
around since 2015 and recently closed $11M usd in their latest venture funding
round. Their first commercial product was launched at the beginning of 2018
and they already have a strong roster of Fortune 500 clients.

We’re looking for developers to work with us on the infrastructure of the core
engine that translates, in real time, database queries and results; then
optimizes them to execute on modern cloud databases. Currently the Mexico team
consists of six people but the intent is to dramatically grow the team this
year. As we grow, management and team leadership positions will be available.

REQUIREMENTS

Experience with the following:

Data Structures and algorithms

Computer science fundamentals

Spoken and Written English

C/C++ and/or Java, although we don’t care which language you’re using now

You write clean, organized, effective and maintainable code

TDD

You love to build scalable infrastructure products and would be interested in
solving tough query optimization and execution challenges.

More ->
[http://agavelab.com/server_engineer/](http://agavelab.com/server_engineer/)

------
spac
Epistemic AI | VP Engineering | Remote (US Only) or New York | VISA | Full
Time

At Epistemic AI we are building the next generation of tools to accelerate
biomedical research with AI and NLP.

We are a group of world-renown scientists and engineers from the likes of
Google, NASA, Two Sigma, New York University, and more. We are dedicated to
enabling advances in biomedical research and practice with AI and NLP.

Our partners include some of the greatest biomedical institution in the world,
and our scientific advisory board includes AI stars such as Andrew McCallum
and Kyunghyun Cho.

We are creating a movement of people enthusiastically committed to a new
vision for the future of biomedical research.

We are looking for an experienced engineering manager to join us as the VP of
Engineering with the potential to become the company’s CTO. If you have 10+
years of professional software engineering experience and have spent a
significant chunk of it managing engineering teams and orgs, we would like to
hear from you.

Our technology stack is based on AWS (Cloud), Go (Infrastructure), Python 3,
Tensorflow, Pytorch (NLP, ML, Deep Learning), AWS, Graph database), Typescript
and React (Frontend). We have a CI/CD pipeline and a continuous release
process. We train ML and NLP models on clusters of GPUs on Amazon and on
Google Cloud TPUs.

If you're intrigued and want to come help advance biomedical research please
drop us a line at jobs@epistemic.ai

------
jkestner
Advanced Scanners | Principal Software Engineer | Austin, TX

Advanced Scanners is a recently funded seed-stage medical device company
bringing its unique IP to solve real problems in surgical navigation for
patients undergoing open brain surgery. We are looking for a strong software
development engineer to build the next generation of medical software.

You'll lead a small software development team, and have responsibility for the
analysis, specification, design and verification of software for medical
applications in a regulated environment using FDA-acceptable tools and
methods.

Apply your technical expertise towards developing world-class algorithms and
systems solutions using software engineering tools to solve complex technical
problems related to optical imaging and surgical navigation. You'll
participate in technical reviews, select the most promising concepts,
implement advances in current state-of-the-art technology, in the areas of
image processing, machine learning, artificial intelligence, and identify
opportunities for productivity and quality improvement. You should have
experience in C# or C++, and imaging development on GPUs.

Gory details about what we do at
[https://www.advancedscanners.com](https://www.advancedscanners.com). Contact
Aaron Bernstein at aaronb@advancedscanners.com

------
orenyk
Yale University (yale.edu) | New Haven, CT | Software Engineer | Full-time |
Onsite

Yale University is a world-renowned institution of higher learning and
research, dedicated to expanding and sharing knowledge, inspiring innovation,
and preserving cultural and scientific information for future generations.

The Application Development team at Yale's Information Technology Services
department is looking for a Software Engineer. We’re an in-house custom
development “consultancy” building and maintaining small to medium sized web
and mobile applications in support of research, teaching and learning, and
other University activities. We also run the Student Developer & Mentorship
Program where we train and hire students to work on some of our custom
development projects.

We're looking for a developer to build high-quality, well-tested, and robust
web and mobile applications (our primary stack is Rails and React), make and
guide application architecture decisions, and help to support and remediate
existing applications. Ideal candidates will be self-motivated, collaborative,
and passionate about education and mentoring others.

To view the job description and apply please visit
[https://bit.ly/57352BR](https://bit.ly/57352BR). If you have any questions
please reach out to me at oren {dot} kanner {at} yale {dot} edu. Thanks!

------
W3FHiring
Web3 Foundation | Site Reliability Engineer | Full-time, Zug Switzerland -
ONSITE or REMOTE | [https://polkadot.network/](https://polkadot.network/)

Full posting at:
[https://web3.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=50](https://web3.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=50)

Are you a software engineer who is passionate about automation and problem-
solving? Do you have experience in on-call responses and distributed systems?
Do you want to work on creating the Web 3.0 infrastructure? Are you excited
about joining a startup?

We’re building the future of identity, privacy, financial markets and commerce
through blockchains and other cryptographic technologies. At the core of this
work is Polkadot - a platform that enables blockchains of all kinds to
interact and stay secure. This is an opportunity to work at the forefront of
technological development and join in shaping the future of society.

Web3 Foundation aims to ensure that crucial projects and networks are
sufficiently reviewed and monitored, as well as any developers and users are
aware of best security practices. The Site Reliability Team will be
responsible for the initiatives that allow us to respond to incidents once the
network is deployed.

For any questions just reach out at jobs@web3.foundation

See also other available roles at
[https://jobs.web3.foundation](https://jobs.web3.foundation)

------
ahurst
Synopsys | Senior Software Engineer, Static Analysis | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time | ONSITE

The Static Analysis team is looking for an exceptional C/C++ developer, with
experience or interest in building security tools, to join the Coverity team.
The job involves the creation of new checkers, evolving Coverity's state-of-
the-art analysis infrastructure, performance and parallel system optimization,
and generally pushing the envelope of static analysis. The perfect candidate
will have a strong passion for improving software quality and security,
preferably some background in programming languages and static analysis, and
foremost a strong desire to learn.

You will work in our China Basin office in San Francisco, with easy access to
Muni and Caltrain. This is a chance to dive deep into some challenging
engineering problems, with the backing of a stable company and top-notch team
of coworkers.

Apply at
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/Home/Home?partner...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/Home/Home?partnerid=25235&siteid=5359#jobDetails=1490303_5359)

------
BlockchainWill
Blockchain (Blockchain.com) | San Francisco, New York, London or REMOTE |
[https://www.blockchain.com](https://www.blockchain.com)

At Blockchain, our mission is to build the software platform that will power
the world's open financial future. We are re-engineering money and banking for
the Information Age.

Blockchain currently provides the world’s most popular Bitcoin wallet, the
most widely used Bitcoin API, and the most trafficked Bitcoin network data
platform. We also run The PIT - the world's fastest and most secure
cryptocurrency exchange.

We are currently hiring across our Platform, Front End, iOS, Android, Low
Latency, Data Services and Data Science teams. You can find details on all
opportunities via
[https://www.blockchain.com/careers](https://www.blockchain.com/careers)

Please let us know that you found us via HN when applying :)

Learn more about us:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/blockchain](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/blockchain)
[https://github.com/blockchain](https://github.com/blockchain)
[https://blog.blockchain.com/](https://blog.blockchain.com/)

------
ryanrende
Citizen - NYC

Series B - Sequoia | Founders Fund | 8VC

iOS/Android App available: NYC | Silicon Valley | LA | Philly | Baltimore |
Phoenix

Citizen is a NYC-based mobile app start-up that's building a global safety
network to keep people safe and informed with real-time alerts about public
safety emergencies. Each incident on the platform creates a local network of
people who use the Citizen app to protect each other, by broadcasting live
video and communicating with others nearby.

Our emerging technology has helped locate missing children, saved people from
burning buildings, kept friends/family safe from nearby incidents, and has
been pivotal in keeping users informed on breaking news.

Hiring FT in NYC HQ (OnSite/Visa):

    
    
      • iOS Engineers (Swift) - https://bit.ly/2o8bBTP
    
      • Android Engineers (Kotlin/Java) - https://bit.ly/2pFQ4lT
    
      • Backend Engineer (Go|Python|GCP) - https://bit.ly/2ocoLPJ
    
      • Data Scientist (Consumer|Mobile) - https://bit.ly/2nc5RrE
    
      • Product Manager (Consumer|Mobile) - https://bit.ly/2pFSq4c 
    
      • Frontend (JS|React|TypeScript) - https://bit.ly/2oQBXcN
    
      • Technical Program Manager - https://bit.ly/2ob1nSx 
    
      • Technical Recruiter (4+ yrs) - https://bit.ly/2L5gjch
    

Apply at [https://citizen.com/careers](https://citizen.com/careers)

Email resume: talent@citizen.com (ATTN: Ryan)

------
joshingmachine
Niche | Pittsburgh, PA | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.niche.com/](https://www.niche.com/)

Niche is the best place to research U.S. colleges, schools, neighborhoods, and
companies. Every month millions of people use our easy-to-read and
comprehensive report cards, rankings, and reviews to choose the right schools
or neighborhoods for them. Niche performs rigorous cleaning and analysis on
large data sets, and combines them with feedback from our community for
nuanced insight that can't be found anywhere else.

Niche is a small—but rapidly growing—team in Pittsburgh, PA. As a unique blend
of data scientists, engineers, parents, and “yinzers”, we are looking for
exceptional talent to grow our company.

We’re looking for front end software engineers who can create and improve our
web and native mobile applications. Your ideas and work will make an immediate
impact on our products and millions of users.

Front End Tech Stack: React, React Native, Node, TypeScript, JavaScript,
Docker

Apply Now:

\- Front End Engineer [https://niche.jazz.co/apply/D6YgxcEx3R/Front-End-
Engineer](https://niche.jazz.co/apply/D6YgxcEx3R/Front-End-Engineer)

\- Senior Front End Engineer [https://niche.jazz.co/apply/Zpj8BbOQ8n/Senior-
Front-End-Engi...](https://niche.jazz.co/apply/Zpj8BbOQ8n/Senior-Front-End-
Engineer)

------
asmasm1
StashAway | Frontend lead / Backend developer / Full stack developer |
Singapore | FULL-TIME, ONSITE, VISA |
[https://www.stashaway.sg/](https://www.stashaway.sg/)

StashAway is a digital wealth management platform, we design personalized
portfolio, and manage your portfolio with highly advanced investment
strategies. (Think Betterment / Wealthfront but for emerging markets)

Tech stack:

\- Backend: Micro-services primarily written in Scala, Kotlin, Python, and
JavaScript that is organized in Kubernetes and runs on AWS, communicates via
Kafka and persists data in Cassandra, MongoDB, and Postgres databases. We
heavily utilise Event Sourcing as a data modeling and persistency concept for
our core trading system.

\- Frontend: Bleeding edge React, React Native, and Gatsby

We're currently hiring for:

\- Frontend lead ([https://stashaway-
jobs.personio.de/job/137690](https://stashaway-jobs.personio.de/job/137690))

\- Backend developer ([https://stashaway-
jobs.personio.de/job/107905](https://stashaway-jobs.personio.de/job/107905))

\- Full stack developer ([https://stashaway-
jobs.personio.de/job/107448](https://stashaway-jobs.personio.de/job/107448))

If this sounds fun to you, email us at sam+hn@stashaway.com !

------
carebearswag
Markforged | Software Engineers (all levels, full stack) | ONSITE | Cambridge,
MA, USA | [https://www.markforged.com](https://www.markforged.com)

Markforged builds cutting-edge cloud connected industrial 3D printers that
produce parts 50x faster that are 23x stronger and 20x lower-cost. We print in
composites (eg. carbon fiber) and in metal!

Check out this interview with our CEO from Rapid 2019 to learn about how we
are changing the game with our new software offering, Blacksmith:
[https://3dprint.com/244314/interview-with-markforgeds-
greg-m...](https://3dprint.com/244314/interview-with-markforgeds-greg-mark-on-
ai-in-3d-printing/)

Our software stack: * Webapp - Express.js / AWS backend, AngularJS / WebGL
frontend, Electron for optional desktop client, CoffeeScript * Computational
geometry engine for part slicing - Written from scratch in CoffeeScript and
C++. Runs on AWS Lambda, in-browser, or on desktop client * Printer
touchscreen application - Node Webkit / AngularJS + Python, all on top of a
custom Debian image on a BeagleBone * Printer firmware - embedded C on a
custom board

To apply email me directly with your resume at cary.demello@markforged.com or
go to www.markforged.com/jobs to check out our full slate of jobs and apply
there.

------
countryqt30
AlleAktien.de | Software Engineer, Web Vue.JS | REMOTE |
ONSITE/Singapore/Munich | Full Time |
[https://www.alleaktien.de](https://www.alleaktien.de) At AlleAktien.de we're
providing German retail and institutional investors with "Germany's best
equity research" (according to our members) >>
[https://www.alleaktien.de/lp2](https://www.alleaktien.de/lp2)

We analyze mostly S&P500 and Chinese companies in a fundamental way and a very
long-term (10-15+ years) perspective, to enable (private) investors to make
the best possible investment decisions.

As our first Web Engineer (Vue.JS/React), you will be first-on-platform
helping shape and build our Websit from scratch. We've built a great WEB
experience already and our customers love and recommend us. We've found
product-market-fit and have a strong and steady monthly MRR growth north of
35% since 1.5 years. You'll lead the design of a quantitative finance platform
which will display long-term company financials (revenue, EBIT, profit, debt,
dividends, ... over last 30 years)

Read more here: [https://www.alleaktien.de](https://www.alleaktien.de) Or
contact me: michael at alleaktien dot de

------
mands
Datapane | Frontend Engineer | London, UK | REMOTE (Europe Only) |
[https://angel.co/company/datapane/jobs](https://angel.co/company/datapane/jobs)

New startup with a remote team building cloud-native business analytics
solutions from the browser. Modern FE stack - React (w/Hooks :) ) / Typescript
/ MobX with a Python / Django-backend and a large devops component including
using Docker / Kubernetes / GCS.

We're fully remote and hire within Europe - we subscribe to the GitLab global
salary calculator - [https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/people-
operations/global-c...](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/people-
operations/global-compensation/calculator/) .

DM or see [https://angel.co/company/datapane/jobs/236981-lead-
frontend-...](https://angel.co/company/datapane/jobs/236981-lead-frontend-
react-typescript-developer) for more info. Cheers!

------
thomasvidas
Localytics | Boston, MA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.localytics.com/](https://www.localytics.com/)

Localytics is "a mobile engagement platform that provides data aggregation and
analytics tools to build stronger user relationships for enterprise clients."
Big clients like ESPN, Verizon, and other name brand companies you've probably
heard of use our tools for mobile app tracking and engagement. We are a
smaller engineering team than you'd think, so you'll have a big impact if you
want to push the product in a certain direction.

We're currently hiring for two positions in the engineering department. I work
on the Mobile Engineering team where we manage both our Android and iOS SDKs;
so if you have questions on the first position feel free to PM/ask me!

\- Senior Mobile Software Engineer:
[https://www.localytics.com/company/careers/job/?job-
id=15544...](https://www.localytics.com/company/careers/job/?job-id=1554428)

\- Director of Information Security:
[https://www.localytics.com/company/careers/job/?job-
id=18455...](https://www.localytics.com/company/careers/job/?job-id=1845534)

------
susanne_audatic
Audatic | Berlin, Germany (ONSITE) | Full-time | Visa | SysAdmin & Deep
Learning Engineer | [http://audatic.ai](http://audatic.ai) Audatic is building
systems to intelligently modify sound using state of the art deep learning
technology and unique datasets. Our personalized sound environment allows
users to customize sounds to their individual taste. Applications include
effortless interactions in noisy places (especially for people with hearing
impairments), and realistic audio-environments for augmented reality. We are a
young, driven and dynamic team with the vision to change people’s lives. We
value each team member and opinion equally and count on everyone’s
contribution to make our vision come true. You are encouraged to
constructively challenge our ideas and can expect to be involved in the
decisions that shape the future of our company. Tech: Linux, Python with
Tensorflow, Android & iOS and some AWS. We are looking for smart and curious
people who either like to manage our in-house cluster and infrastructure
(SysAdmin) or build novel network architectures (Deep Learning Engineer).
Apply now at [http://audatic.ai/apply-now/](http://audatic.ai/apply-now/)

~~~
edmonddantes80
Do you consider remote applies?

------
unclesomebody
ember.to | Full Stack Developer | Edinburgh (UK) | Onsite Preferable| Full
Time | Salary + Equity

We're building the future of public transport – fully electric, zero emission,
and tech focused. We'll get you from A to B with zero carbon and on a single
ticket.

Our first step is developing a fully electric, intercity bus network. This
will be the first in the UK and probably the world. We've already ordered our
initial vehicles and are set to launch the first route in April 2020. We're
going up against a legacy oligopoly who haven't innovated in decades.

We’re a startup. A true startup. You’d be employee number 1. That means you'll
be helping us to build our platform from scratch. We're not expecting you to
do it yourself. We know what's realistic but we also know what excellence
looks like. We'll work closely with you to craft the product and have a couple
of experienced developers on board as mentors.

We're looking for humble, ambitious people who are passionate about building
something really good from scratch. You'll need to be comfortable figuring
stuff out from basic principles and playing an integral part in the problem
solving.

Our Stack: You'll help figure this out.

If you've always wanted to get in right at the start of something genuinely
good with some smart, humble people then say hi. Send an email to
talent@ember.to

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full-time | Multiple Positions in
Engineering| [http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/)

Due to customer growth (not a cool investor pitch deck), we are adding several
people to our team: Dir/VP of Engineering Principal Software Engineer
[https://www.datakitchen.io/company.html#hiring](https://www.datakitchen.io/company.html#hiring)

DataKitchen, Inc. enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high
quality, using the tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s
first DataOps platform for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support
data analytics that can be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving
requirements. DataKitchen is leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile
Software Development, DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process
control into analytics and data management. Our company is bootstrapped,
profitable, stable, rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package.
Learn more about us from the Software Engineering Podcast:
[https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/08/29/dataops-
with...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/08/29/dataops-with-
christopher-bergh/) We offer very competitive pay, benefits like a company
funded 401K, experienced team, technical leadership, bootstrapped growth,
amazing customers, equity, and a cool office location.

Contact jobs@datakitchen.io

------
Kalepso
Kalepso | Full-stack Engineer (Java) | Montreal, Canada | ONSITE, VISA
SPONSORED | Salary + Stocks |
[https://www.kalepso.com](https://www.kalepso.com)

Do you believe that for AI to fully realize its potential, a new paradigm in
privacy is required?

Founded by a team of _Harvard, Barclays and Cambridge_ alumni, Kalepso is a
cybersecurity startup building _next-level data privacy for big data_. We
featured the _TechCrunch Disrupt Finals_ after raising our seed funding, and
we are hiring for an ambitious engineer who will help us build a first-of-its-
kind product. Our patent-pending IP allows multiple parties to dynamically
interrogate and share sensitive data with different levels of privacy, and has
already been deployed at a national-level bank.

 _Your Super-powers:_ – Deep expertise in Java (3+years) – Track record of
shipping software involving elastic scaling and microservices – Ideally some
prior experience with DevOps and agile development.

 _Your Package:_ – Becoming part of a startup that will shape the future of
privacy – Compensation and stocks rewarding you for your great work – A steep
learning curve among privacy experts, with strong growth potential.

Submit your CV at [https://indeedhi.re/2lAgu6i](https://indeedhi.re/2lAgu6i)

------
jkarraker
Alto | San Francisco, CA | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://alto.com](https://alto.com)

Our mission at Alto is to fulfill medicine’s true purpose—to improve quality
of life—for everyone who needs it. We build technology and use empathy to
advance the pharmacy into the modern era and make high-quality healthcare
accessible to all. We've raised $100M+ and are rapidly scaling the team in
2019 (17 engineers, doubling team in next 6 months).

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/alto](https://www.keyvalues.com/alto)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/e6c446df1](https://grnh.se/e6c446df1)

\- Engineering Manager: [https://grnh.se/90216bc61](https://grnh.se/90216bc61)

\- Lead Product Designer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1581210?gh_jid=158121...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1581210?gh_jid=1581210)

\- Product Designer: [https://grnh.se/61e375121](https://grnh.se/61e375121)

Tech Stack: React Native, React, Ruby on Rails, Go

------
monihefele
Deloitte innoWake / Java Developer / Ulm, Germany /Full-Time onsite

The Application Modernization Studio is seeking a Java Developer. Our teams
are globally positioned, our projects are international, industry-independent,
ambitious and always unique.

What you can expect: •You will further develop our established product suite
and launch new, exciting products. Together we create solutions that are
unique on the market. •Your focus is on technologies like Java, Cloud,
Angular. You focus on test-driven development, Continuous Build and Continuous
Delivery. - You will work in a young team with agile methods such as Scrum or
Kanban, exchange ideas with other team members continuously and learn every
day from experienced developers and software architects. •Your personal mentor
will help you get on board safely.

Requirements: •BA, BS or MS degree in Computer Science •Experience coding in
Java; knowledge of additional OOP languages is a plus •Familiarity with modern
technical environments such as Oracle, MSSQL, Apache Tomcat/WebSphere and
Linux •Understanding of Agile methodology

What else: •Varied tasks in a leading technology company •Flat hierarchies
with distinctive team spirit and a pleasant, harmonious working atmosphere
•Flexible working hours, home office, part-time models, sabbaticals •Employee
events, team spirit, work & fun •Free choice of notebook and operating system
(Mac, Win) •Topic-specific training, own onboarding program, Deloitte
University •Engineer-Exchange-Program with our team in Austin, Texas •Weekly
massage, health days, driving safety training

[http://www.ride-the-wake.de/](http://www.ride-the-wake.de/)

------
rpavuluri
Upsolve - Fight Poverty with Code | New York City | Onsite | Full-Time |
[https://upsolve.org](https://upsolve.org)

Upsolve is an award-winning nonprofit that helps low-income families file for
bankruptcy for free, using technology. To date, we've relieve over $100
million in debt for low-income families suffering from medical bills,
predatory loans, and layoffs. We combine the scale of tech startups with the
quantifiable impact of the most effective nonprofits.

Upsolve is funded by Y Combinator, Eric Schmidt, and the Robin Hood
Foundation. Our funders also include Jim Breyer, who led the Facebook Series
A, Vinod Khosla, founder of Khosla Ventures and SUN Microsystems, and Chris
Sacca, an early investor in Instagram, Facebook, and Uber.

In 2019, Fast Company named Upsolve World Changing Idea of the Year in Social
Justice. In 2018, the New York Times gave Upsolve the Good Tech Award.

[https://www.fastcompany.com/90326183/this-free-software-
auto...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90326183/this-free-software-automates-
bankruptcy-to-help-people-clear-their-debts)

We're looking for someone who meets the following criteria:

1\. 3+ years of experience with React and Node in a production environment.

2\. Prior track record of serving marginalized communities in any capacity.

If you're excited about our mission and think you may be a good fit, please
drop us a line! Email rohan AT upsolve.org!

------
cspada
Sonder | San Francisco, CA & Montreal, Canada | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.sonder.com](https://www.sonder.com)

Sonder is transforming the future of hospitality. We are building the
operating system for the future of the hospitality industry. Technology is at
the core of powering the platform for the world's first deconstructed hotel
and we are the first to do it. We recently raised our Series D at a $1B+
valuation. We are growing rapidly and looking for talented engineers to join
us on this journey.

Director of Engineering:
[https://grnh.se/dc062bb52](https://grnh.se/dc062bb52)

Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/8ee2652e2](https://grnh.se/8ee2652e2)

Senior Data Scientist: [https://grnh.se/e3e5bc662](https://grnh.se/e3e5bc662)

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/7ad3cb202](https://grnh.se/7ad3cb202)

Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/e41290792](https://grnh.se/e41290792)

Senior Software Engineer (MTL):
[https://grnh.se/3359a69d2](https://grnh.se/3359a69d2)

Reach out at chris.spada@sonder.com with any questions

~~~
leviathan
I was contacted back in beginning of August. Someone was supposed to get back
to me to setup a call, but never heard back after that.

~~~
cspada
Send me an email with your info.

------
jamesbeith
Octopus Energy | Python / Django Engineer | Sydney, Australia | ONSITE

We are a tech-focused energy supplier building a modern, event-driven
infrastructure for interacting with both consumers (via the web, mobile apps
and smart-meters) and the industry (e.g. data flows, consumption forecasting,
trading on the wholesale market).

We're looking for strong engineers to join our team as we have a host of meaty
challenges to solve. Python / Django experience would be an advantage but not
a necessity - we're interested in talking to any candidate with a good track
record and an interest in green energy. There's no minimum level of experience
required: we'll consider everyone from graduates upwards.

You'll be working for a company that is helping address climate change. We're
helping move people onto using greener technology and consuming energy from
renewable sources. This will all help transition us towards a lower carbon
future.

Further details and applications see: [https://au.indeed.com/job/python-
django-engineer-64c48d39eaf...](https://au.indeed.com/job/python-django-
engineer-64c48d39eaf2af13)

------
erichurkman
Maven Clinic | Infrastructure, Engineering, Front-End (React) | New York, NY |
ONSITE | [https://www.mavenclinic.com](https://www.mavenclinic.com)

What we do: provide high-quality personalized care using care advocates and
telemedicine for women and their families. Our current focus is on those who
are pregnant, trying to become pregnant, or recently had a child (inclusive of
adoption and surrogacy). We provide companies and their employees personalized
care programs to drive better clinical outcomes (like reducing c-sections or
NICU time), better paths back into the workforce through career coaching, and
help navigating complex healthcare concerns. Our clients range from small
groups all the way to Fortune 50 companies.

Who we are: a healthcare startup in New York (NYC), funded by top tier
investors (Sequoia Capital, Oak HC/FT, Great Oaks, Female Founders Fund),
Series B, growing across all functions.

Roles:

* Senior infrastructure engineer (Kubernetes/k8s, Terraform, Google Cloud Platform, Gitlab)

* Senior software engineer (Python, Flask, SQLAlchemy backend, React frontend)

* Others, including non-technical & leadership roles: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/mavenclinic](https://boards.greenhouse.io/mavenclinic) (Growth, people, sales, product management, design, client success)

Join us to have a human impact on an underserved segment of people: women and
families.

Contact: hn@mavenclinic.com

------
mkucia
VSR (part of NCC Group) | Senior Security Consultant / Penetration Tester |
Boston, MA | ONSITE

VSR is focused on providing quality information, network and application
security consulting services. We work with clients in nearly every industry
vertical and at multiple stages of maturity, from start-ups to large multi-
national enterprises. VSR is always looking to expand its team of experienced
security consultants so that we may better serve our clients and expand our
thought leadership.

Our typical security assignments include: application penetration testing
(web, mobile, commercial off-the-shelf software, products & appliances),
network penetration assessments, red team exercises, and social engineering.
Expertise in all areas is not necessary, however, familiarity with multiple
areas is preferred. A strong desire to learn and the ability to effectively
collaborate with colleagues is a job requirement.

We're currently looking for Penetration Testers / Ethical Hackers / Security
Consultants. Check out our employment page at
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-
vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-
vacancies/?departmentFilter=All+Departments&locationFilter=Boston)

------
DGAP
Favor Delivery | Austin, Texas (TX) | Android, Frontend, Senior, Backend, Test
Automation, QA Analyst, QA Manager | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://jobs.lever.co/askfavor?lever-
via=WUDy1PL7mZ](https://jobs.lever.co/askfavor?lever-via=WUDy1PL7mZ)

We're an on-demand delivery company based solely in Texas and growing rapidly.
"Favor’s mission is ‘Anything Delivered’. Our engineers make high-touch
logistics happen. The Favor technology platform is the engine behind the
business enabling millions of Favors. Our technology efficiently manages the
real-time assignment of Runners to Favors, facilitates communication between
customers, Runners, and support, keeps thousands of customer and Runner mobile
applications in sync, and more."

Usual benefits & perks including: \- Complimentary meals, commuter benefits,
dependent care, and delivery credit \- Unlimited PTO \- Brand new dedicated
office space \- Premium health, vision, dental and 401(k) options

Feel free to comment here or on find me on Twitter for questions - I work on
the engineering team. We're also hiring in Support, Product, Sales, and
Design.

Tech stach and keywords: PHP, Kotlin, Scala, Python, Java, Node.js, React,
MySQL, Kafka, Docker, Kubernetes, Terraform, AWS, Elasticsearch, XCUITest,
Selenium, JUnit, NUnit, Espresso

------
knockdata
Knock.com | Remote (US only) | AWS Cloud Infrastructure Engineer | Full-Time

Knock ([https://www.knock.com/](https://www.knock.com/)) is a real estate tech
company looking to change how real estate transactions are done. Started by
the co-founders of Trulia, we pioneered the home trade-in, aiming to make
trading in your house as easy as trading in your car. We buy your new home
with our cash, move you in, and then do any repairs to your old home and list
it at market price. We closed a $400M Series B round earlier this year.

Knock is looking for a senior-level cloud infrastructure engineer to help
bring best practices to our AWS infrastructure. We're looking for someone with
deep AWS expertise to own our core infrastructure. The ideal candidate will be
proficient with Terraform, Ansible, Docker, networking, and security.
Developers are your customer, and you will help in building tools to automate
deployment using CI.

We offer competitive cash compensation, equity, 401k, medical/dental/vision
insurance, unlimited PTO, and a remote-first company culture. We require
periodic travel to off-sites (~3 weeks/year), both as small teams, the
engineering org, and the company as a whole.

This is a full-time remote position for anyone located in and authorized to
work in the USA. We are not sponsoring visas for this position.

This job just opened up and we don't have a req out for it yet on our website
-- please email adam at knock[dot]com if you're interested. No recruiters or
contract firms, please.

------
Arctop
Arctop | San Francisco, California. | ONSITE | FULL-TIME |
[https://arctop.co/jobs](https://arctop.co/jobs)

Arctop is based in San Francisco, California with an R&D center in Tel Aviv,
Israel. We make brain-machine interface software that's used by leaders in the
entertainment industry to test new games, TV shows, movies, songs, music
videos, and interactive experiences.

Audiences test at home and in theaters wearing Arctop headwear, and clients
receive results through our online dashboard, Neuos.io.

The unique "cloud-brain" platform we've built, Neuos, provides a real-time API
that makes it possible to programmatically adapt streaming content to a
viewer's mental and emotional state. If you're now thinking Bandersnatch,
you're right to (see this article on us: [https://www.startuphub.ai/this-
israeli-startup-is-materializ...](https://www.startuphub.ai/this-israeli-
startup-is-materializing-netflixs-bandersnatch-using-ai-and-neural-
interfaces/))

Currently hiring for several positions on the business-side of the business:
[https://arctop.co/jobs](https://arctop.co/jobs) Email: hr@arctop.co

------
blakeburch
Shipyard ([https://www.shipyardapp.com](https://www.shipyardapp.com)) | DevOps
Engineer & Solution Engineer | Full Time | REMOTE (USA) or ONSITE (Austin, TX)

Shipyard is a cloud-based workflow automation platform that removes complexity
and increases visibility of automation efforts. It empowers Data Teams to
focus on launching, monitoring, and scaling business solutions instead of
infrastructure. We're taking the best parts of tools like Airflow, Luigi, and
Prefect and making a platform that's streamlined and easy to use for both
technical and business users.

The DevOps Engineer role will focus heavily on developing a strategy for
intelligently scaling system resources across instances/clusters with
differing resource allocations.

The Solution Engineer role will help onboard new and future clients by
developing "custom blueprints" that solve for common data use cases.

We're a small, new startup with the financial backing of a larger company,
aiming to achieve rapid growth over the next year. Our back-end technology
stack is built on AWS/Docker/Terraform/Postgres/Go with the front-end built in
React.js/Redux/Ant Design. Join a smart, rapidly growing remote team and make
an impact early on to change the way companies automate their work.

If you're interested, apply directly through
[https://shipyard.workable.com/](https://shipyard.workable.com/). Feel free to
shoot a note to blake@shipyardapp.com as well!

~~~
edmonddantes80
Do you consider remote applies outside ofUSA?

~~~
blakeburch
Not at this time, but potentially in the future. We're trying to keep things a
bit more centralized from a timezone/legal work perspective.

------
daveungerer
SimplePay | Ruby on Rails Developers | UTC+4 to UTC+8 | REMOTE | $42k-$60k

SimplePay is online payroll software for South Africa, Ireland, Singapore and
Hong Kong. Our software lets thousands of small business owners (and their
accountants) run their payrolls without headaches, so they can focus on the
challenge of building their businesses

More than half of our developers are now remote, and I'd like to continue the
trend!

To find out more about us, check our developer blog
([https://tech.simplepay.cloud](https://tech.simplepay.cloud)) or about page
([https://www.simplepay.co.za/about](https://www.simplepay.co.za/about))

Stack: Our work is back-end-heavy Ruby on Rails and we use PostgreSQL as our
data store. We use a bit of Vue.js but believe server-side rendering is still
the best default.

Experience: Due to our full pipeline, we can only hire developers who have a
few years of Rails experience at this time, or highly experienced polyglots
who at least know some Ruby.

Location: UTC+4 to UTC+8 preferred, although we'll also consider candidates in
UTC+1 to UTC+3 if they have the right skills and experience.

Please mail developers+hn@simplepay.cloud and include a direct link to an open
source contribution you've made, or an issue you've logged, no matter how
small.

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark/
Budapest, Hungary | Full-time, Onsite/Remote

Airtame is a young Danish company that develops a wireless streaming product
for businesses and education. We are based in windy Copenhagen but have
offices in New York and Budapest.

We're currently hiring: * Full-Stack Engineer - Budapest or Remote (Europe)
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4307730002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4307730002))

* Senior Software Engineer - Budapest or Remote (Europe)([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4321086002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4321086002))

* QA Engineer - Budapest ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4449966002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4449966002))

Meet Airtame engineering team:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg&list=PLnZhp4hHHk...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg&list=PLnZhp4hHHkHJDlYNGMxtd0_ODlMqzNQ7M&index=5)

------
pmonasterio
Kalepa | Software Engineers | Machine Learning Engineers | Tech Lead | New
York City, NY | ONSITE / PARTIAL REMOTE, VISA Kalepa is a New York based, VC
backed, startup building software to transform and disrupt the $1T commercial
insurance market.

Engineers at Kalepa will be solving interesting and challenging problems at
the intersection of big data pipelines, cutting-edge machine learning models,
intuitive frontend apps, and robust infrastructure. You will be working in a
small team building technology from the ground up with the latest stack.

One trillion dollars are spent globally each year on commercial insurance.
However, the process for estimating the risk associated with a given business
across various perils is still reliant on inefficient and inaccurate forms and
research. This information asymmetry leads to a broken set of incentives and a
poor experience for both businesses and insurers alike. By combining cutting
edge data science, enterprise software, and insurance expertise, Kalepa is
delivering precision underwriting at scale. Kalepa is turning real-world data
into a complete understanding of risk.

Kalepa is led by a strong team with experiences from Facebook, APT (acquired
by Mastercard for $600M in 2015), the Israel Defense Forces, MIT, Berkeley,
and UPenn. We are backed by IA Ventures.

More details here: [https://angel.co/company/kalepa/jobs/460333-software-
enginee...](https://angel.co/company/kalepa/jobs/460333-software-enginee...).

Contact: paul.monasterio@kalepa.co

------
timols
Zenput | San Francisco, CA USA or Remote (EU/USA) | Full-time | Software
Engineer, Staff Software Engineer | ONSITE or REMOTE | $80k-$175k + equity
(depends on location/role)

We’re changing the way restaurants and other retail chain operators like
Dominos, Chipotle, KFC, Jersey Mike’s, and 7-Eleven translate operations
strategy into great customer experiences. Today we have customers who are
collectively overseeing 40,000 locations across 35+ countries using our mobile
platform to drive operations excellence across all their stores.

We're looking to expand our team of experienced software engineers to help us
bring a number of new capabilities to market from advanced prediction to IoT
and computer vision. Our stack is based on a service oriented architecture, so
we have a number of different technologies at play. To begin with, you'll be
working with Python (Django), JS/Typescript (React) as well as many other
tools.

Love to chat stack, so if you're interested - reach out!

More about us: [https://www.zenput.com](https://www.zenput.com)

If you're interested, email me at timols(at )zenput( dot)com and/or apply
directly at [https://jobs.lever.co/zenput/](https://jobs.lever.co/zenput/). No
recruiters please!

------
CBInsights
CB INSIGHTS | New York, NY | Full-time & Remote positions.

Positions: -Engineering Manager (Remote)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1866084](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1866084)

-Engineering Manager [https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1879554](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1879554)

-Senior Backend Engineer (Remote) [https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1807869](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1807869)

-Senior Front End Engineer [https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1761355](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1761355)

-Software Engineer Frontend [https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1861618](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1861618)

-Front End Engineer, Internal [https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1887583](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1887583)

-Software Engineer, Data [https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1892669](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1892669)

------
anilgulecha
HackerRank | Bangalore, India | Fulltime | Senior/Lead DevOPs | ONSITE |
www.hackerrank.com

HackerRank is a Y Combinator alumnus backed by tier one Silicon Valley VCs. We
are a skills-based hiring platform that helps companies evaluate technical
skills, better. We’re driving a new paradigm shift by eliminating resumes and
creating opportunities for hundreds of thousands of programmers worldwide. We
have a community of 5M+ developers and 1,000+ customers across industries, and
the best part is we are just getting started. Our customers - including
VMware, Twitter, Capital One and many other Fortune 100 companies - rely on
HackerRank to build strong engineering teams.

We're hiring across engineering for the following roles:

\- Senior/Lead DevOps - SE: Frontend lead/architect, with a focus on React.

Good pay with following benefits:

\- Insurance to all Employees (term life, personal accident, medical,
gratuity) along with insurance to their dependents(medical).

\- Employee stock options, flexible work hours and time off.

\- Tech talks every week.

\- Onsite gym, telephone, internet etc. Our pantry is stocked with healthy
snacks, fruits, Coffee and free catered lunch every day.

\- Ping pong, hoverboard, foosball, PS4 and many office celebrations like
Mafia games, outings, movie evenings to name a few!

Please send an email to anil@hackerrank.com with "WHOISHIRING" in the subject
line, with your resume/CV, and a little bit about yourself and relevant
experience.

------
eosrei
Udacity | Mountain View, San Francisco, Berlin, Shanghai, Cairo, New Delhi,
REMOTE possible | [https://www.udacity.com](https://www.udacity.com)

Udacity’s mission is to power careers through tech education. We're an
immersive online learning platform offering hands-on training in fields such
as artificial intelligence, machine learning, data science, autonomous
systems, cloud computing, and more. We are backed by some of the best-known
investors in the business— Andreessen Horowitz, Charles River Ventures,
Bertelsmann and Drive Capital just to name a few.

Focused on self-empowerment through learning, Udacity has the potential to
transform the world by providing life-long learners with the chance to skill
up in cutting-edge technology and create a meaningful impact in their
professional and personal lives. Similarly, we’re helping enterprise companies
solve their tech talent shortage issues by being their partner of choice when
transforming their workforce.

Tech: Docker/PostgreSQL with Golang, React, Python, Node.js, or Ruby depending
on team. Run your preferred OS.

Open positions in Engineering, Infrastructure/DevOps, Content, Data, Design,
and Marketing and Sales: [https://grnh.se/cuagoq2](https://grnh.se/cuagoq2)

------
swanpor
Southwest Airlines | Dallas, Texas | Onsite

[https://www.southwest.com/](https://www.southwest.com/)

Southwest Airlines is looking for an Associate Operations Research Developer
to join our Network Planning team!

[https://careers.southwestair.com/job/31571/Associate-
Operati...](https://careers.southwestair.com/job/31571/Associate-Operations-
Research-Developer)

Responsibilities:

The Associate Operations Research Developer is responsible for building,
enhancing, and supporting Network Planning's internal tools and data
processes. This role applies an analytical and technical background to solve
business problems, deeply understand data sets, and prepare and present work
to the broader Team including Senior Leadership.

Core Qualifications:

\- 2 years of experience in optimization, simulation, data modeling, applied
statistics, forecasting or operations research (Master’s degree can substitute
1 year of experience)

\- 1 year Python programming or advanced programming experience

\- 1 year SQL or related experience

\- Experience using presentation and data visualization platforms (preferred)

\- Experience using version control software (preferred)

------
sethhochberg
AD:60 | Senior Software Developers | Brooklyn, NY / Chapel Hill, NC | ONSITE

AD:60 is an award-winning product agency headquartered in Brooklyn, NY, with a
small but growing office in Chapel Hill, NC. We've been around for 10 years
and have a proven track record of building things right - we're data-driven,
do everything from branding to infrastructure deployment in-house, and strive
to be serious partners for our clients rather than simply software
outsourcing, building businesses instead of just handing over websites and
apps.

We're currently seeking:

\- Senior Go developers

\- Senior Ruby/Rails developers

\- Senior React / Angular developers (freelance OK)

If you're a Go dev who knows some Rails, or a Rails dev who knows some Go,
thats even better - we're big on cross-training.

Buzzwords, etc: Fintech brands, Go microservices, Kubernetes, Rails APIs +
React frontends, Postgres, CI/CD, Ansible, Terraform, Docker

Remote freelancers are OK for frontend roles - sorry, at this time we aren't
set up to work with remote full-time candidates for Ruby/Go roles, but hope to
be soon.

For more details about the company and some past projects, see our website:
[https://www.ad60.com](https://www.ad60.com)

For more details or to apply, send questions or a resume to shochberg at ad60
dot com and be sure to mention HN. I'm the Director of Web Engineering at
AD:60 and we can chat directly.

------
yancheva
Winterlight Labs | Full-Stack Senior Software Engineer | Toronto, Canada |
ONSITE | FULL-TIME |
[https://winterlightlabs.com](https://winterlightlabs.com)

Winterlight Labs is a healthcare startup that is developing digital biomarkers
to measure neurological and psychiatric conditions. Our machine learning
technology analyzes both the acoustics and content of speech and language, to
help identify disease and quantify its severity. We work with life science
companies, academia, and senior care companies to improve clinical trials,
quality of care, and health outcomes.

We are a team of 11 people and are looking to hire a Full-Stack Senior
Software Engineer. The stack you'll be managing is a React Native iOS app with
a Python backend. You will own the domain related to gathering data. We are
looking for a "careful and correct"-type of person since we are stewards of
personal health data. All of our infrastructure is either containerized or
serverless deployed on AWS via Terraform.

Apply by email at careers@winterlightlabs.com. More details:
[https://winterlightlabs.com/careers/software-engineer-
full-s...](https://winterlightlabs.com/careers/software-engineer-full-stack)

------
johnxie
Taskade (YC S19) | San Francisco + Singapore | Onsite / Remote |
[https://www.taskade.com](https://www.taskade.com)

Taskade is building the unified workspace for distributed teams. Manage tasks,
write notes, and video chat, in one unified tool. We are reimagining the
future of work, remote collaboration, and team productivity.

Our mission is simple, to help teams get work done, faster and smarter. Here
is our story: [https://www.taskade.com/about](https://www.taskade.com/about)

 __Here are our open roles: __

    
    
    * Full Stack Software Engineer — React, Redux, GraphQL, NodeJS, Postgres
       * Front-end Software Engineer — HTML/CSS, React, Redux
       * UX / Product Designer — Sketch, Figma, Adobe Creative Suite
    

__Our Tech Stack: __

    
    
    * Back End: NodeJS, Postgres, Redis, Elastic, Socket.IO
       * Front End: ReactJS, GraphQL
       * DevOps: Kubernetes
       * Cloud: AWS, GCP
       * Mobile: iOS, Android, React-Native
       * Desktop: ElectronJS

__Key Traits: __

    
    
    * Passion for productivity tools and remote collaboration
       * Excellent problem-solving abilities
       * Ability to learn and adapt

To learn more about who we are, our culture, and whether Taskade is the right
place for you, please ping me at john@taskade.com and check the full job
descriptions at [https://www.taskade.com/jobs](https://www.taskade.com/jobs)

------
swirbk
Sierra Wireless | Software Engineer | New York, NY (NYC) | Onsite | Full Time
| [https://sierrawireless.com](https://sierrawireless.com)

Sierra Wireless is developing an IoT-focused data orchestration platform
called Octave. It offers intelligent data acquisition, end-to-end security,
distributed stream processing, and full command and control capabilities.
Octave is not a data-pipe; it is a platform that ensures you get the the right
data at the right time, with the right priority, to the right system of
record. Octave is engineered for IoT solution developers and operators, made
to last, and built to accelerate transformation.

Our DUMBO office is currently comprised of a handful of individuals, all
engineers. We operate as a startup within an organization that has over 1,000
employees worldwide.

We are looking for a software journeyman to join our tightly-knit Brooklyn-
based development team. Our stack includes Java, Clojure, AMQP, NoSQL, and the
Hashicorp suite. The role is primarily Java focused, although there will be
opportunities to work on anything from RTOS and embedded linux to cloud
services.

Photos of our office:
[https://imgur.com/a/JLWGMdj](https://imgur.com/a/JLWGMdj)

To apply, please send your resume to swirbk@gmail.com

------
pgodzin
JW Player | Software Engineers, Mobile Developers (Android and iOS), Product
Managers (Ads, Analytics) | New York (NYC), NY | ONSITE | Full-time

JW Player pioneered video on the web over a decade ago and continues to
innovate as the world’s largest network-independent platform for video
delivery and intelligence. Media companies including Fox, VICE, Business
Insider, and Univision, in addition to hundreds of thousands of creators of
all types and sizes, rely on JW Player to deliver and monetize their content
across all devices.

JW Player’s massive global footprint of over 2 billion unique devices creates
a powerful data graph of unique consumer insights and generates billions of
incremental video views.

JW Player also started as and continues to be the most popular open-source
video player:
[https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer](https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer)

All our openings can be found here:
[https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/](https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/)

We have several openings available for Software Engineers, including for
mobile expertise with either Android or iOS to further build out our SDKs.

We are also looking for several Product Managers. We are looking for people
with experience on the advertising side to help us improve monetization for
our publishers, as well as building products that solve publisher needs.

If interested, please email me at pgodzin@jwplayer.com

------
uluc_aydin
Expedia | Software Engineer, Engineering Manager | Austin, TX | Onsite &
Remote | Full-time

As a data-driven company, many critical business decisions are made at Expedia
Group based on insights from data. DataHub Platform is our centralized
offering that focuses on improving the productivity of data analysts, data
scientists and engineers when interacting with data.

More about life in Expedia:
[https://blog.lifeatexpedia.com/](https://blog.lifeatexpedia.com/)

We're hiring for a few engineering and manager roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://lifeatexpedia.com/jobs/job?jobid=R-48613](https://lifeatexpedia.com/jobs/job?jobid=R-48613)

\- Staff Software Engineer:
[https://lifeatexpedia.com/jobs/job?jobid=R-48936](https://lifeatexpedia.com/jobs/job?jobid=R-48936)

\- Engineering Manager:
[https://lifeatexpedia.com/jobs/job?jobid=R-47450](https://lifeatexpedia.com/jobs/job?jobid=R-47450)

\- Front End Engineering Manager:
[https://lifeatexpedia.com/jobs/job?jobid=R-47451](https://lifeatexpedia.com/jobs/job?jobid=R-47451)

If interested, please email: a-jopoe@expediagroup.com

------
phlogisticfugu
Retina AI | Santa Monica, CA | Full-time Onsite |
[https://retina.ai/careers](https://retina.ai/careers)

At Retina, we enable businesses to tell their own data stories. We use data
science and machine learning to predict the future buying behavior of
consumers, and the types of actions that businesses can take around those
predictions. These sophisticated models are then turned into digestible
strategic insights and actionable marketing segments.

Our founding team has led data science teams at Facebook and Paypal, built and
sold companies, and built the core tech behind several startups. We are
venture-funded and looking for the next few passionate team members who want
the opportunity to transform the world.

Open Positions Include:

\- Data Scientist [https://retina.ai/positions/data-
scientist/](https://retina.ai/positions/data-scientist/)

\- Data Strategist [https://retina.ai/positions/data-
strategist/](https://retina.ai/positions/data-strategist/)

\- Client Partner [https://retina.ai/blog/positions/client-
partner/](https://retina.ai/blog/positions/client-partner/)

------
andjd
Stationhead | Senior Android Developer | Brooklyn, NY | ONSITE | Full-time

Stationhead is looking for a passionate Senior Android Developer to be
employee #1 on our Android team. You will be a technical lead for a small
distributed team. You will architect and build an app from scratch that
matches our existing iOS app feature-for-feature. You should have 3 or more
years of Android-specific experience (preferably using Kotlin or Scala),
leadership and mentorship experience, strong communication skills, and the
drive to deliver a top quality product in a fast-paced startup environment.

Stationhead is Social Radio — an app that lets anyone DJ from the palm of
their hand, and connect with listeners around the world with live talk, guest
callers, messaging, and fully licensed ad-free music.

Contact me at andrew@stationhead.com to apply or if you have any questions
about the role!

full listing:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1468066142/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1468066142/)

Recent Press:

[https://www.billboard.com/articles/business/8530745/stationh...](https://www.billboard.com/articles/business/8530745/stationhead-
users-record-archive-broadcasts-music-streaming)

[https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/23/stationhead-on-
demand/](https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/23/stationhead-on-demand/)

------
clavoie
RenoRun | Software Engineer | Montreal, LOCAL ONLY | Full time

RenoRun is modernizing the way remodelling and construction professionals run
their businesses. We are growing rapidly in Montreal, Toronto and Austin, TX.

We are looking for talented individuals to join our growing development team
in Montreal -- you'll join a diverse and inclusive team of individual
contributors and help build profoundly transformative products for the
construction industry; from just in time delivery of construction materials to
online commerce tools, all the way to real-time planning and scheduling
applications.

We're currently hiring for three teams: a web development team building our
online presence and shopping experience in TypeScript, NodeJS and React; a
mobile team building driver and customer focused, cross-platform applications
in Dart and Flutter; and a backend team building the intelligence platform and
support APIs in Java (and possibly, soon, Clojure!). Other technologies and
providers you'll interact with include AWS, MySQL, Ansible, Prometheus and
tons of online APIs.

You can find out more about us at [https://renorun-
inc.breezy.hr/](https://renorun-inc.breezy.hr/) \-- we are committed to a
diverse and inclusive team and want to hear from YOU.

------
roger_lee
Human Interest (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Human Interest (formerly Captain401) is a Y Combinator-backed company that
offers an easy and affordable 401(k) retirement plan for the modern workforce.
We've built an automated, paperless 401(k) that makes it possible for small
and medium-sized businesses to offer a 401(k) benefit to their employees --
something that only 14% of them are able to do today. In doing so, we're
empowering businesses of any size to safeguard the financial futures of their
employees.

We’re also backed by top Silicon Valley investors:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/amitchowdhry/2018/03/20/human-i...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/amitchowdhry/2018/03/20/human-
interest/). If you've wanted to join a company with product-market fit and
help scale a growing business, this is the perfect time to start talking to
us.

We're a dynamic team of ~75 in downtown San Francisco and looking to hire
across all departments. Specifically, we're looking for a:

* Sr. Software Engineer (We use Node.js, React.js, Golang, and PostgreSQL)

* Product Manager

* Lead Product Designer

Please apply at
[https://humaninterest.com/careers](https://humaninterest.com/careers)

------
floodfx
Homebound | Front-end / Full-Stack Engineers (Typescript) | Full-time | Denver
or Remote

Homebound is a “full-stack startup”[1] in the US homebuilding market. We build
single family homes and the technology to make the home building process more
modern, transparent, affordable, and rapid. We were founded after the Tubbs
Fire [2] which destroyed thousands of homes in Sonoma, Napa, and Lake County,
including our co-founder’s home, and are deeply connected to the mission.

The challenge and opportunity for engineers at Homebound is to build
delightful experiences for a range of different types of users -- from
homeowners to construction professionals. We are just starting to build our
engineering team, and are looking for key contributors who have both strong
skills and also a passion for establishing best practices and patterns for our
future Homebound engineers.

Connect with us at joinengineering@homebound.com or direct to me at
donnie@homebound.com.

[1] - [https://a16z.com/2015/01/22/the-full-stack-
startup/](https://a16z.com/2015/01/22/the-full-stack-startup/) [2] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tubbs_Fire](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tubbs_Fire)

------
DanielKehoe
First Circle | Senior Ruby Engineer and Teacher | Manila, Philippines | REMOTE
(Worldwide) | Full Time |
[https://www.firstcircle.ph/](https://www.firstcircle.ph/)

We offer internationally competitive pay combined with a great opportunity to
travel in SE Asia. You’ll be based at our office in Manila for three months
with time to travel and explore the cultures and beaches of the Philippines,
Thailand, Vietnam, Indonesia, and Malaysia. After the first three months,
you’ll work with us remotely from anywhere you wish.

Senior Ruby Engineer - Teachers like Sandi Metz or Avdi Grimm have inspired me
to be a better Rubyist. How about you? Pay it forward by sharing your
knowledge with the developers on our product teams. You'll help us build
products and mentor the next generation of Ruby developers.

Our tech stack is Ruby on Rails (and React) and we’ll try other technologies
like AWS and serverless with your help. First Circle is a fast-growing fintech
company (2018 Series A $26M). We work with top behavioral economists and CX
researchers and UX designers to finance small/medium business owners who need
capital financing in the Philippines.

Email me personally at daniel.kehoe+hn@firstcircle.com with a link to your
GitHub and LinkedIn pages, please.

------
UltraTraci
Ultra Mobile | Senior Software Engineers |Costa Mesa, CA - ONSITE| Full-time
About Ultra Mobile: Ultra Mobile and Mint Mobile - our two brands are
basically the Batman and Superman of the wireless industry, saving our
customers from our overpriced competitors with incredible prices and premium
wireless service. We are inventors and innovators who believe in owning the
outcome of everything we do, being action-based, and embracing the journey
we’re on as a team.

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://ultramobile.applicantstack.com/x/detail/a296ecjg5q2e](https://ultramobile.applicantstack.com/x/detail/a296ecjg5q2e)

Senior Software Engineer (ecomm):
[https://ultramobile.applicantstack.com/x/detail/a296ecjdhz2l](https://ultramobile.applicantstack.com/x/detail/a296ecjdhz2l)

Senior Mobile Application Engineer:
[https://ultramobile.applicantstack.com/x/detail/a296ecj5onku](https://ultramobile.applicantstack.com/x/detail/a296ecj5onku)

------
bspears
MongoDB | Technical Services Engineer, Realm | NYC/Palo Alto | Onsite full-
time | [https://mongodb.com](https://mongodb.com)

MongoDB Technical Services is seeking highly technical candidates for a role
focused on the Realm mobile database. The Technical Services team is a dynamic
and deeply technical worldwide customer-facing team situated inside the
MongoDB Engineering organization. We are responsible for helping our customers
succeed with MongoDB products including Realm mobile solutions. Our engineers
combine their MongoDB expertise with passion, initiative, teamwork and a great
sense of humor to achieve exceptional results for our customers.

You will work closely with highly skilled engineers and developers, encounter
many different kinds of problems, recognize patterns, provide product
feedback, contribute to documentation, shape processes, and help guide the
evolution of the MongoDB Realm product itself. Most importantly, you will help
our customers launch and run all manner of mobile applications using MongoDB
realm.

If you are interested in this role, feel free to apply:
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/jobs/1894764](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/jobs/1894764)

------
Impinj
Impinj | Multiple Positions | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://www.impinj.com/](https://www.impinj.com/)

It's an exciting time to be at Impinj! Our vision is to provide a " _Digital
Life for Everyday Items_ " with our market-leading RAIN RFID solutions which
includes RFID tags, readers and gateway hardware, as well as platform
management software such as ItemSense.

(Want to know more about how it all works? Our RAIN RFID technology was
covered by Strange Parts in this cool video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWzyPZAPbt0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWzyPZAPbt0))

If you're interested in IoT and RFID systems and in helping us build the
technologies that will revolutionize inventory management, asset tracking,
logistics systems, and more, we have a variety of positions available,
including IoT software development and testing, firmware development, product
management, IT, and hardware/RF systems/silicon engineering. We hope that
you'll consider joining us!

Check out the full list at [https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-openings/)

------
endymi0n
JustWatch | Berlin, Germany | FULLTIME, ONSITE |
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

JustWatch is the world's leading movie and TV show streaming guide.

We are mainly looking for Engineering talent in the areas of Frontend (Vue.JS,
Ionic, Capacitor, TypeScript, React Native) — especially with TV and mobile
hybrid experience — Product Management and a Head of Machine Learning who will
help us building a world-class recommendation tool that will help people find
content they love. Interns and working students are welcome as well.

JustWatch promotes a culture of learning with a high degree of autonomy and
room for personal growth. We work on hard problems, with low politics, clear
focus and great context. We don't have any non-technical product management
and like it that way. Our development philosophy balances fast hacking with a
solid architectural foundation. We are a self-funded and profitable start-up,
founded in 2014 in Berlin and currently employing around 40 great people.

If you're into great code architecture, good naming, like to (continuously)
deliver production code and actually help build a product bringing value to
tens of millions monthly users already, let us know. For more on how we work,
our culture, values and engineering practices, be sure to check out our blog.

Are you interested? Great, we'd love to hear from you. Just send us a mail at
talent@justwatch.com . We're not interested in perfect CVs, we just want to
know who you are and who you want to become.

------
crudolf
Wikitude | Full Stack Software Engineer (m/f) | Salzburg, Austria | ONSITE |
Type: Full time | € 42k+ p.a. + fringe benefits

Wikitude is building and providing one of the major mobile augmented reality
SDKs out in the market.

Responsibilities and tasks will include • Definition, implementation and
maintenance of highly scalable, distributed and resilient software
applications • Software development from design to coding and testing •
Development and design of our cloud infrastructure • Writing code which will
be hit by thousands of clients

More details: [https://www.wikitude.com/full-stack-software-engineer-m-f-
fu...](https://www.wikitude.com/full-stack-software-engineer-m-f-full-time/)

Location: Salzburg, Austria in the center of Europe has a great quality of
living. Salzburg lies directly at the gate to the Alps. Within 25 mins you can
reach great mountain areas as well as beautiful lake side. The vicinity to
Munich and Vienna make it easy to travel abroad. Costs of living are way lower
compared to Silicon Valley (I know the salary range looks ridiculous to
someone from the US - however salary@Wikitude is above Austria industry
average).

To apply send your CV and cover letter to jobs@wikitude.com Phil - CTO,
Wikitude - happy to answer any questions

------
dazbradbury
OpenRent | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.openrent.co.uk](https://www.openrent.co.uk)

OpenRent is the way people rent property online - a force for good in an
industry tarnished by rip-off agencies. Enabled by an unrelenting focus on
technology, we now let more properties than any agency in the UK. In the last
12m we let over £11.5bn worth of property, to over 1.5 million registered
users, without ever charging any admin fees.

We're VC backed, profitable, and have plenty of ambition. We're looking for
people with a passion for solving real-world problems.

You'll be working in a close-knit team, directly with the founders. You'll
have full autonomy to work on, and figure out how best to solve, the biggest
problems in the industry. We find problems and improve customer experiences
via code every day.

\- Engineering (all levels) (C#) | Equity Available | Salary negotiable based
on experience

\- Customer Experience and Product Development | Equity Available

[https://www.openrent.co.uk/jobs](https://www.openrent.co.uk/jobs)

Recent press coverage: -
[https://www.openrent.co.uk/press](https://www.openrent.co.uk/press)

Contact via the form online or email in my profile. Look forward to meeting
you!

------
rogueleaderr
Survata | Sr. Front-End Engineer, Sr. Data/Infrastructure Engineer, Sr. Full
Stack Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time, On-site (Remote for the right
candidate)

About Survata

Survata is a YC/venture-funded startup building the Brand Intelligence
Platform. We offer a comprehensive set of tools that help our Fortune 100
clients understand and improve how they’re perceived in the marketplace, how
aware consumers are of the value they provide, and how much consumers trust
them to provide the value they promise.

About the Role

Survata has already built an excellent backend system for gathering and
statistically analyzing data on consumer sentiment. But our revenue and client
list are growing fast, which means we've got to adapt to new levels of scale
in our data pipelines. We also are building out a suite of interactive,
visually compelling, self-serve analytical tools to help marketers ask and
answer sophisticated strategic questions (and visually communicate their
results to internal stakeholders).

We need experienced technical leaders to work on our data pipelines, our Web
API, and our React/Redux-based data visualization dashboard.

See all our open roles at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/survata](https://boards.greenhouse.io/survata)
or email me george@survata.com

------
kenshotech19
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC/LA

At Kensho, you have the opportunity to benefit from the collaboration and
innovation of a startup environment while also leveraging the resources of one
of the world’s largest and most successful financial institutions, S&P Global.

Kensho acts as S&P’s innovation and transformation hub, enabling it and its
clients to use information more intelligently and effectively. Here you will
have the opportunity to create impactful, scalable contributions that have the
potential to transform the way the world thinks about data.

You will get to work with a diverse and inclusive group of curious, highly
accomplished engineers and business professionals who value collaboration,
curiosity, and mentorship at all levels. Here at Kensho, swinging for the
fences is considered a team sport, and every Kenshin’s unique perspective and
experiences are valued.

Positions that are currently open: • Data Infrastructure Engineer - (NY) •
Infrastructure Engineer - (DC) • Project Engineer - DC (DC) • Machine Learning
Engineer (Boston) • Technical Project Manager (Boston) • Software Engineer -
Back End (Boston) • Software Engineer - Front End (Boston)

To find a full list visit www.kensho.com/careers

------
cstefanovici
SportsRecruits | Brooklyn, NY | Full-Time, Onsite or Remote |
[https://sportsrecruits.com](https://sportsrecruits.com)

SportsRecruits is the platform that provides clubs, high schools, athletes,
and their families with access to every college coach in the country.
Organizations use our platform to empower their players in the recruiting
process and oversee their efforts and communication with complete
transparency. Connections made on the platform have resulted in commitments to
the best academic and athletic institutions across the country.

We are looking for a senior front-end developer that will take ownership of
maintaining and building new JavaScript components, profiling front-end
application performance, instilling best practices and working with the design
team to iterate on our digital design system, style guide, and application
user interface.

This position will be reporting to the VP of Engineering.

More info: Senior Front-end Developer (JS, Vue.js, Laravel)

[https://sportsrecruitsllc.theresumator.com/apply/2tbB8Hz2lB/...](https://sportsrecruitsllc.theresumator.com/apply/2tbB8Hz2lB/Senior-
Frontend-Developer-JS-Vuejs-Laravel)

Tech Stack: PHP7, Laravel, Vue.js, MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, node.js, Gulp, Sass,
Jenkins

------
silverthorn
Angaza | San Francisco or Nairobi | ONSITE |
[https://www.angaza.com/careers/](https://www.angaza.com/careers/)

Angaza makes it possible for life-changing products, such as solar + battery
appliances, to be sold _on payment plans_ in off-grid regions across Africa
and Asia.

We've reached millions of people whose homes now have electricity for the
first time:

\- [https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4](https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4) and
[https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I](https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I)

\-
[https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/](https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/)

The technology you build will help reach more than a billion more. We are
hiring software engineers (Python + PostgreSQL, JS + React), a financial data
analyst, and other roles in both San Francisco and Nairobi:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/careers/](https://www.angaza.com/careers/)

You can also read more about Angaza engineering culture on our Key Values
page:

\- [https://www.keyvalues.com/angaza](https://www.keyvalues.com/angaza)

~~~
seishun
When I applied last year, you said you are only hiring candidates based in the
US. Is that still the case?

~~~
silverthorn
The positions open right now are all on-site, not remote, although we are
hiring in both the SF and Nairobi offices.

We've listed the relevant office location in each job listing:

[https://www.angaza.com/careers/](https://www.angaza.com/careers/)

------
s_blp_digital
BLP Digital AG | Zurich, Switzerland | Full Time, On Site

BLP Digital AG is a Zurich based Startup form ETH Zurich that develops
intelligent solutions to increase white collar productivity by automating
repetitive tasks such as document processing with ML and NLP.

We are looking for:

\- Senior Fullstack Engineer: 3+ years experience as a software engineer
building client-side JavaScript(pref. React) and backend (pref. Python).
Experience integrating with and building REST (or other) APIs.

\- Data Engineer: BA/BS in computer science or a related technical field, or
equivalent practical experience. Solid competence in software engineering with
a common programming language such as Python, C++, or similar. Engineering
practices like version control, clean code, code review, testing, continuous
delivery and automation.

\- Software Engineer: BA/BS in Computer Science or related technical field, or
equivalent practical experience. Solid competence in software engineering with
a common programming language. Willingness to pick up new knowledge as needed.
Ability to work with a large and complex code base.

What we offer: \- Ability to work in a fast-paced environment \- Competitive
salaries + equity \- Culture of friendship with regular team events \- Offices
in Technopark Zurich \- Flexible working

Feel free to email directly to s.beck@blp-digital.com

------
ynnak
Cognii | San Francisco, CA

Cognii is an AI based EdTech startup providing tutoring and assessment
technology to education and training industry. Cognii Virtual Learning
Assistant uses conversational NLP to engage students in online learning.

    
    
      Leading vendor for rapidly growing AI market in education - Technavio, Global Markets Insights
      Innovation Grant Awardee - National Science Foundation
      EdTech Innovation of the Year Awards Winner - MassTLC, Reimagine Education
      An AI personal assistant bot with traction - VentureBeat
    

We are looking for entrepreneurial candidates in the following areas:

1\. NLP Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - Experience with natural language processing and statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis, and information extraction
    

2\. Web Developer/System Architect

    
    
      - Design a scalable web service architecture 
      - experience in Ruby on Rails, DBs, devops
    

3\. Mobile App Developer

    
    
      - iOS/Android development with experience in API integration
    

Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and get rewarded
with generous stock options. Please send your application and resume to
jobs@cognii.com. Make sure to include your location and an expression of
interest in Cognii's mission.

~~~
aqibgatoo
OnSite or Remote! (Android Developer)

~~~
ynnak
Preferably onsite, but we do consider remotes within US.

------
james-back
EUROPE | BERLIN | VISA | ONSITE LOOKING FOR FRONTEND/BACKEND ENG (Golang /
React)

Back is a SaaS company working on a new, innovative product to empower
business services teams and create better transparency for employees while
saving everyone's time within the company.

We have a modern stack: Golang, gRPC, Protobuf, React, GraphQL and Typescript.

Our office is in the heart of Kreuzberg, Berlin Germany.

For more information about working at Back see [https://www.notion.so/Working-
at-Back-f23a617a97a24b83a6e85e...](https://www.notion.so/Working-at-
Back-f23a617a97a24b83a6e85e826f475615)

We're hiring: \- Frontend engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/back/a9f718ee-c428-491e-8a99-022409eaa...](https://jobs.lever.co/back/a9f718ee-c428-491e-8a99-022409eaa239)
\- Backend and Machine Learning engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/back/c523e263-f615-41d0-806a-fddbc1f64...](https://jobs.lever.co/back/c523e263-f615-41d0-806a-fddbc1f64eb6)

If you have any questions, send me an email at james@backhq.com.

I'm looking forward to hearing from you.

James

[https://www.backhq.com/](https://www.backhq.com/)

------
LilBytes
TechnologyOne |
[https://vacancies.technologyonecorp.com/careers/](https://vacancies.technologyonecorp.com/careers/)
| Brisbane, Queensland, Australia | Full-time, Onsite | 3x positions, 1x
DevOps Engineer, 2x Senior DevOps Engineers, SaaS Platform |

My personal e-mail is in my profile if you'd like to ask any questions of the
role. I am not part of the recruitment process in anyway btw.

I'm not a recruiter, I work in this team and I'm not in Management. You'd be
my colleague. But if I do refer some one I get a referral bonus. ;-)

3x Positions available, 2x Senior DevOps Engineers, 1x DevOps Engineer

===

Must be a Permanent Resident or a Citizen.

===

Known specifics from an internal employee

* We're heavily invested AWS * PowerShell, Python, GoLang, Bash, .Net and/or C# experience are desired. NB: Doesn't need to be all of them, just show your experience in your language of choice and be absolutely willing to learn PowerShell and one or two of the others.

===

The following is from the listing on the TechOne site.

* Live every day on the cutting edge working with emerging cloud technologies at massive scale * Join the industry’s most experienced and award winning cloud team * We’re changing the world of enterprise software. With 14 products and a comprehensive range of preconfigured solutions, we’re making life simple by offering Enterprise Software as a Service * TNE:ASX is on the ASX 150

------
designstartup
Unnamed Seed Stage Startup | Founding Engineer OR Founding Design/Product Role
| Remote and Bay Area | Full Time

We are a new startup in the UX design tool space, with a mission to radically
lower the barriers needed to build full-fidelity prototypes and products, and
bridging the design-engineering gap. The stage is very early, pre-product, but
we have enthusiastic early feedback.

The team of four has three ex-founders. We've previously built startups where
we've hired over 100 roles, sold to 20% of F500s, raised over $45mm in
aggregate, gotten the businesses acquired, and built/ran teams of engineers
from MIT, Harvard, Stanford, Google, FB, YC, MSR.

We received strong funding offers from a number of top tier VCs. We’re lucky
to be working with a senior GP at our lead investor, along with a number of
esteemed angels/funds, including well-known leaders in the design community.

We're looking for two more individuals:

\- Founding generalist engineer. No particular tech specialization necessary
(we use Typescript and React), but we’re ideally looking for a product-
oriented engineer who has deep frontend experience.

\- Founding design/product role - someone who has worked in a few different
orgs (esp. the big product tech companies with strong design), knows their
design tools, is interested in or has done product work, and has an extensive
network of designers / can wear the evangelist hat.

In either role, you would be directly shaping everything from product
direction to team to culture.

If interested, please drop us a line ASAP at
designtoolstartup@googlegroups.com. Thanks, we're excited to hear from you!

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | San Francisco & Munich (Onsite) | Full Stack, Enterprise Sales
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest materials and
chemicals companies. With the Uncountable Web Platform and our optimization
algorithms, our customers get better products to the market in half the time.
We currently have fewer than 15 employees and are located in the Design
District in SF.

Full Stack Engineers | $120k - $220k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for an experienced engineer who can spearhead the
development of the Uncountable Web Platform. The position is heavily product-
driven and comes with challenges across the stack.

Enterprise Sales | $70k - $120k + Commission & Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for resourceful, scrappy, and driven
professionals to grow out our sales and business development team. As a sales
representative, you will be responsible for generating leads, pitching
Uncountable’s AI platform to Directors/VPs, and closing enterprise deals.

These are all onsite, full-time positions in San Francisco, CA. Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Contact: jason@uncountable.com

~~~
dunefox
Are you looking for working students in the area of machine learning in
munich?

------
grinich98point6
98point6 | Seattle, WA | Onsite | Multiple Positions |
[https://www.98point6.com/](https://www.98point6.com/) At 98point6 we are
reimagining the future of primary care through in-app messaging and by pairing
physician experience with AI and automation. We're moving quickly in the
digital health space and hiring for numerous positions. Open engineering roles
include:

\- Senior DevOps Engineer

\- Data Engineering Team Lead

\- Support Engineer

\- Mobile Software Engineer - Android

\- Senior Back End Software Engineer

\- Senior Front End Software Engineer

\- VP Engineering

Recent press about our team:

\- [https://www.seattletimes.com/business/technology/seattle-
sta...](https://www.seattletimes.com/business/technology/seattle-
startup-98point6-puts-medical-ai-to-work-with-sams-club/)

\- [https://www.geekwire.com/2019/riding-telemedicine-wave-
docs-...](https://www.geekwire.com/2019/riding-telemedicine-wave-docs-trade-
white-coats-tech-life-testing-limits-health-care/)

If you're interested please email us careers [AT] 98point6.com or apply
directly at our careers page:
[https://www.98point6.com/about/careers/](https://www.98point6.com/about/careers/).

------
kseelig
QUALIA Investments |SDE, Data Scientist| Tribeca, NYC | Full Time, Onsite
Apply here:
[https://www.qualiainvestments.com/careers](https://www.qualiainvestments.com/careers)

Qualia Investments is a proprietary trading desk that leverages technology to
enter volatile, underdeveloped markets. We believe that the influence of
consumer buying patterns has created an ‘Experience Economy’ in certain retail
markets, where assets are traded on a latitude of secondary exchanges. Trading
assets reliant on outdated, retail-oriented infrastructure creates significant
friction to market participants. However, it welcomes disruption through
product innovation and market insight. Our team is composed of traders and
hackers working together to solve complex, abstract problems.

SDE: you will polish our in-house trading dashboard into enterprise products
that fit a variety of clients’ needs

Data: you will research & develop visualizations and reports to systematize
strategic thinking

Our office culture is unique and we embrace individuality and diversity of
thought, encouraging our employees to take risks and expand expertise within a
comfortable environment. We encourage those to apply who are passionate about
self-learning and the non-traditional workplace.

------
chadwittman
Dolly | Back-End Engineer - App Team | Seattle | Full-time, On-site

About Dolly

Dolly was created to reimagine the big and bulky item delivery experience by
putting the customer in control and optimizing for convenience and safety at
an affordable price. After delivering more than one million items, we are the
leading on-demand delivery service trusted by retailers like Lowe’s, Costco,
Crate & Barrel, Big Lots!, and many more.

Headquartered in Seattle, Dolly is currently operating in 21 markets and will
soon be everywhere nationwide. We're passionate about creating a customer-
centric brand that brings customers back time and time again. Our team is
ambitious and humble, with innovation at the core of everything we do.

About the Role

As the App Team Back-End Engineer you’ll be working within the App Team on the
iOS app, Android app, and book.dolly.com back-end. Typical tasks include
working with designers and app developers to solve problems and implement
solutions. You’ll outline solutions, build endpoints, iterate through
improvements and changes, QA, and release. You should be a problem solver with
a creative mind to implement solutions. We work within a deadline driven Agile
methodology.

Your Skills:

\- Full-stack Javascript - Node.js - MongoDB - REST API design - Strong
understanding of data structures & algorithms

What We Offer:

\- Health insurance included - Dental & vision included - Transit subsidy -
Unlimited PTO - Pizza Fridays

Send me a note with [HN] in the subject line to chad@dolly.com

------
skrap
Sense [https://sense.com](https://sense.com) | Multiple Positions | Cambridge,
MA | Onsite & Remote | Full-time

Sense is trying to make a difference in climate change by making an engaging
product which changes your relationship to your home. Get insights into how
your appliances use energy, know what's on without smart appliances or IoT
hubs, get alerts or automate your home if you like, or just sit back and save
some money and energy.

We have an incredibly productive cross-functional technology team, doing
nearly everything in-house: electrical & mechanical engineering, embedded
linux, DSP, cloud backend, data science and machine learning, mobile and full-
stack web. This means there's incredible opportunities for personal growth.
Basically anything you're interested in learning about, there are experts in-
house.

Sound interesting? Join our team:

* Product Manager

* Engineering Manager

* Data Annotator

* Senior Manufacturing Engineer

* Digital Marketing Operations Analyst

[https://sense.workable.com/](https://sense.workable.com/)

Touch base with me (jonah at sense․com) if you want to chat about any of these
positions. I'm currently spending my time working on our embedded platform,
from linux drivers through DSP, data science through cloud connectivity, but I
can put you in touch with folks from other areas of the stack if you want to
learn more.

No recruiters.

------
whitperson
Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Select Support Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Implementation Project Manager | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Lead Product Designer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Associate Solutions Consultant | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Sailthru is one of the fastest-growing SaaS companies in NYC. Our ecommerce
and media customers are among the largest organizations worldwide and they use
our platform to provide a connected customer experience across email, web and
mobile.

We're a technology team that...

...is composed of small collaborative teams across engineering, data science,
data platforms, and ops

...solves challenges that make a real impact on the day-to-day operations of
our customers

...scales our platforms to handle billions of monthly inbound and outbound
messages

...uses data science to drive predictive marketing

If interested, please email: mwhitman+hackernews@sailthru.com

------
avinashn
Tata Institute of Social Sciences | Mumbai, India | Contract | Onsite |
tiss.edu

We are a development team working on the internal web applications from
student management to admissions to all the other needs of the University.
Team members are given wide latitude on their technical decisions and we offer
good work-life balance. We have a good environment for mentoring too.

Technologies: Django, Python, PostgreSQL, Docker

Positions available:

● Software Developer

● Web and UI Designer

● DevOps Engineer

● System Administrator

Drop a mail with the desired position as subject to recruit-itsmc@tiss.edu

------
kenanpulak
Point | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Point ([https://www.point.app](https://www.point.app)) is a mobile banking app
(iOS/Android) which features a debit card with rewards, 1.65% APY FDIC insured
checking account, and no fees.

We're building Point to help young adults practice fiscal responsibility by
using a debit card while being rewarded for transactions at select merchants,
in addition to reinforcing their financial health by gaining interest on funds
held in their Point checking account.

We're looking for talented Senior React Native engineers and Senior Backend
engineers to join our small yet fast paced team in downtown San Francisco!

Our Backend stack consists of Node, GraphQL (Apollo Server), Lambda, Docker,
Elastic Beanstalk, PostgreSQL, and Kinesis.

Our Frontend stack is React Native, Expo, GraphQL (Apollo Client), Typescript,
and Jest testing framework.

You can apply for our open engineering positions here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint](https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint)

If you'd like to hear more about Point's engineering culture check out our Key
Values page:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/point](https://www.keyvalues.com/point)

------
nherment
Portchain (container shipping startup) | Full-stack software engineer | Remote
| Copenhagen, Denmark

Requirements:

5 years minimum of professional experience in Software Engineering. Experience
with any or all of the following technologies is a plus: Node.js, React,
TypeScript. Startup experience valued.

Our company:

Did you know that 90% of all goods globally are transported through a
container, and the largest container vessels are 400 meters long and can
transport 20,000 containers at a time? The container shipping industry is the
back-bone and enabler of global trade, but it is struggling. At its core the
industry is fundamentally inefficient: 50% of all container vessels globally
are delayed coming into port, and key planning processes are done manually on
a global scale. This leads to high operational costs, lost revenue, and
unnecessarily high greenhouse gas emissions

Portchain is a 2 year old Danish container shipping startup devoted to help
container carriers and terminals reduce operational complexity and optimize
planning. We apply cutting-edge AI leading to both a better bottom line and
less greenhouse gas emissions.

We are an international team of 15 people serving a global customer base and
several of the largest companies in the industry. We have received $5M in
funding to expand the team in order to serve our increasing customer traction.

Apply here: [https://www.portchain.com/careers/611/full-stack-software-
en...](https://www.portchain.com/careers/611/full-stack-software-engineer/)

------
ljsokal
MongoDB | Node.js Drivers Engineer | NYC | Onsite full-time |
[https://mongodb.com](https://mongodb.com)

MongoDB is looking for a Senior Driver Engineer to build the best Node.js
developer experience when working with our database. You will develop open-
source projects for the language driver, ODMs, and related infrastructure that
support the use of MongoDB and its products. Node.js is the fastest growing
programming language community for MongoDB. MongoDB is the fifth most popular
database in the market and you will be in a position to help drive greater
popularity.

As an ideal candidate, you have contributed to open source or released your
own projects on Github. You can work independently; communicate well both in
person and to a crowd; and dive into a new code and learn from existing
examples. You have a burning desire to constantly improve yourself, the
product, and your team. Success in this role requires experience with Node.js,
databases, and open source software development.

This role sits out of our NYC HQ office. If you are interested, please apply
here:
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/jobs/1875269](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/jobs/1875269)

------
kvee
ONSITE on Abbot Kinney, Venice Beach, LA & ONSITE or REMOTE in Florianópolis,
Brazil.

AE Studio is looking for a technical PM and a few senior full stack devs to
join our team of awesome developers and data scientists. We build products for
startups like Protocol Labs and large companies like Samsung, and work on cool
stuff in house.

We’re currently building things like The Chicagoist for Chance the Rapper,
computer vision for preventative medicine pee sticks, and a customizable merch
platform with some cool computer vision and nlp behind it.

We’re passionate about building products that increase human agency.

Gotta have: \- JavaScript, Node.js, React experience \- Clean Code, Unit Tests
\- Real agile experience (work with things like Kanban, Scrum, Extreme
Programming) \- Growth mindset
[http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/dweck](http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/dweck))

Bonus Points for: \- Experience managing clients and client relationships \-
TypeScript \- Angular \- Mobile development \- React Native, Rails, PHP, .NET,
Ionic, Swift, Go

Also hiring data scientists and a human agency/brain-machine interface
researcher. See more and join us [https://ae.studio/join-
us](https://ae.studio/join-us)

~~~
fefb
Nice to see Brazil in the description :)

------
shreyakrishnan
Qatalog | Engineers, Designers | London, United Kingdom (Shoreditch) | Full-
time, Onsite | [https://qatalog.com](https://qatalog.com) Qatalog is building
the modern operating system for companies to run on. It is an online platform
that brings all parts of the organisation together, streamlines operations and
enables building the next generation of software to run companies (esp
distributed/remote orgs). We're VC funded by some of the best investors in
Europe and some of the best angels around. Product is its early stages and you
can have significant impact in shaping it. Hiring for the following roles:

\- Software Engineer, Full-stack (React, NodeJS, TypeScript, Koa, PostGres)

\- Software Engineer, Frontend (React)

\- Software Engineer, Backend (NodeJS, TypeScript, Koa, PostGres)

\- Product Designer

Hiring at Mid to Principal levels. We're an ambitious, experienced and
compassionate team with some tenured ex-Amazon and ex-Transferwise leadership.
Looking for strong technical talent that wants to work in a tight team,
contribute and grow with the company. Benefits:

\- Above market compensation + significant equity

\- Premium private health insurance (including physiotherapy, mental, dental
and vision)

\- Pension contribution

\- 25 days (5 work weeks) holidays

\- Your pick of equipment

\- Very nice office in the heart of Shoreditch

\- Friendly, great to work with colleagues

Email: work [at] qatalog [dot] com

------
cwegrzyn
BlueLabs Analytics, Inc | DevOps Engineers | Washington, DC | ONSITE |
[https://www.bluelabs.com/careers/](https://www.bluelabs.com/careers/)

BlueLabs helps organizations personalize their engagements with individuals,
optimize communications, and achieve their strategic goals through data
science. Our team of more than 50 data scientists, engineers, and strategists
come from diverse backgrounds but share a passion for using data to solve the
world’s greatest social and analytical challenges. Our clients range from
political campaigns and advocacy organizations, to government agencies, to
startups and fortune 500 companies in a range of industries. Through our work,
we’ve directly and measurably improved the health and financial security of
millions of Americans.

BlueLabs is hiring a DevOps engineer to support our Government Analytics
practice. This person will work closely with our Government Analytics practice
team to develop, deploy, and support the data science platform and data
pipelines that the team uses in its work improving how citizens use and learn
about government services. Our team's mandate currently includes making the
Medicare and healthcare.gov digital programs more intuitive and help people
access the healthcare they need.

We're excited to work with any engineer who is curious and committed,
regardless of specific experience. Our stack relies heavily on Python,
Kubernetes, Airflow, Spark, React+Javascript, Terraform, and AWS, and
applicants with several years experience using one or more of those in a
production environment will stand out.

Apply at
[https://www.bluelabs.com/careers/](https://www.bluelabs.com/careers/)

------
livefeather
Feather | Senior Software engineer | Full-time | Onsite | New York, NY

Feather is a furniture subscription company driven to provide customers with a
flexible, innovative, and delightful way to furnish their homes. We believe
that when life changes, your things should be able to change with you —
without spending a fortune or hurting the planet in the process. Every year,
9.7 million tons of furniture fills U.S. landfills. We know there's a better
way by making furniture ownership sustainable and affordable.

There's opportunity to contribute to the consumer facing e-commerce website,
or you might work on the suite of internal applications that solve exciting
new logistical, administrative, and operational problems.

Stack:

Front-End: Typescript, React, Redux, Redux Saga, Storybook, Emotion

Back-End: Express, Typescript, MySQL, Redis, Docker, AWS

Benefits: Our main goals are a high quality product and a high quality of life
for our team. To this end, we offer:

\- flexible hours and unlimited PTO

\- medical, dental, and vision benefits

\- commuter benefits

\- delicious and healthy team lunches 3x a week

\- a product cycle focused on long-term sustainable development

Contact: Send your LinkedIn profile or CV to me directly at
jake@livefeather.com. I will answer all messages.

Vacancy page:
[https://www.livefeather.com/about/#careers](https://www.livefeather.com/about/#careers)

------
Tessian
Tessian is backed by leading technology investors Sequoia Capital and Accel
who have helped build many industry defining companies including Stripe,
Spotify, Zoom and Facebook.

Site Reliability Lead | London | Visa

We're looking for a Site Reliability Lead to join us on our predominantly
cloud centric infrastructure

[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/ab892f45-8037-4daf-981f-59bb6d...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/ab892f45-8037-4daf-981f-59bb6d..).

Technical Support Lead | London | Visa

As Technical Support Lead you will provide a crucial link between our customer
support team and Engineering when supporting our clients, balancing the
technical attributes of an engineer along with the ability to work directly
with clients to manage and solve complex issues.

[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/9c8de8b5-5a72-41fa-8434-ed3a74...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/9c8de8b5-5a72-41fa-8434-ed3a74..).

Security Lead | London | Visa

We are looking for an experienced Security Engineer to come in and help take
our security processes to the next level.

[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/194975bf-8a5e-4772-8292-da34dc...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/194975bf-8a5e-4772-8292-da34dc..).

------
mcamac
Firefly Health | Software Engineers across the stack | Boston, MA | Full Time
| Onsite | [https://firefly.health](https://firefly.health)

We’re reshaping what great healthcare looks like by marrying sophisticated
technology with a thoughtful care team experience for convenient, continuous
care that changes behavior and drives value. Our platform enables people to
make smart choices about their health, while allowing clinicians to provide
unparalleled, consistent and proactive care.

Based in Boston, we’re founded by experienced physician innovators and
technology entrepreneurs and just raised our Series A from a great group of
investors. We’re a small engineering team and are looking for engineer-owners
across the stack who are excited to directly partner with our doctors and care
teams to build a reimagined healthcare experience.

Tech stack includes Django/Python, React/React Native/Typescript,
PostgreSQL/Elastic, Docker/AWS.

Learn more about us at [https://firefly.health](https://firefly.health) and
apply online at
[https://firefly.health/careers](https://firefly.health/careers) (we read
every application)

------
eddingley
Lyft Level 5 | Self-driving Research | London, UK | Full-Time + Interns |
Onsite

Level 5 is looking for doers and creative problem solvers to join us in
developing the leading self-driving system for ridesharing. Our team members
come from diverse backgrounds and areas of expertise, and each has the
opportunity to have an outsized influence on the future of our technology. Our
world-class software and hardware experts work in brand new garages and labs
in Palo Alto, California, and offices in London, England and Munich, Germany.
And we're moving at an incredible pace: we're currently servicing employee
rides in our test vehicles on the Lyft app. Learn more at lyft.com/level5.

This newly formed team will develop new experimental solutions that combine
the latest findings in cutting-edge computer vision, deep learning and large-
scale data processing to advance the capabilities of our existing systems and
to advance the state-of-the-art of the field.

Responsibilities: -Work in a small, high-velocity team of engineers and
researchers -Design and prototype new computer vision and deep learning
solutions -Develop case studies and experimentally validate hypotheses
Collaborate with AV engineering teams in productionizing systems -Advance the
state-of-the-art, publish and represent Level 5 at top-tier conferences (e.g.
CVPR, NIPS, ICCV, RSS, ICRA)

Experience & Skills: - Hands-on deep learning experience (deep learning,
reinforcement learning, GAN, autoencoders etc.) - Experience publishing at
state-of-the-art conferences (e.g. CVPR, NIPS, ICCV, RSS, ICRA)

Apply at lyft.com/careers or get in touch direct - edingley@lyft.com

~~~
mad_eye_ai
Hi. Do you consider remote candidates?

~~~
eddingley
Hi, not at this point in time.

------
mobitar
Standard Notes | Senior Fullstack Developer | Remote, Chicago | Full-time

Standard Notes is looking for our first full stack engineer. This is a high-
autonomy job, and you will have a large say in shaping the architecture of the
product.

Our technology stack includes:

\- JavaScript (web app)

\- React Native (mobile app)

\- Electron (desktop app wrapping web app)

\- Ruby on Rails (servers and website)

\- AWS (Linux/MySQL)

JavaScript experience is crucial, and Ruby/Rails experience is optimal.

The salary range for this role is $50k-$65k USD, which makes this an ideal
position for Europe and South America based developers. If you have different
salary requirements, please mention this in your email.

You'll be working directly with our engineering founder (Mo) to scale and
improve our product, and solve interesting problems at the intersection of
privacy/security and user-friendly productivity software. This role has the
potential to lead quite naturally into a leadership/VP position in a short
period of time, with the right candidate.

You can take a look at most of our stack on our GitHub page
(github.com/standardnotes). Feel free to browse around, and if working on
projects like these sounds like something you'd be into, get in touch! Please
send your resume, along with any online profiles (personal site, GitHub,
StackOverflow, Twitter, etc), to mo@standardnotes.org.

------
chengyinliu
Slab | Software Engineer | Full-time | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE

At Slab ([https://slab.com](https://slab.com)), we build beautiful software
for teams. We believe that a team's ability to store and organize information
ultimately defines their ability to execute. Slab is like a knowledge base or
wiki, but reimagined to be fast, intuitive, and powerful. We think of it as a
long-term memory for teams.

We are a small team of experienced developers and designers, on a mission to
make work easier. We've had substantial customer growth so far, and this next
year is going to be crucial for us. Every member of our team is going to have
a massive impact.

Technologies we use: * React + Redux * GraphQL + Apollo + Absinthe * Phoenix +
Elixir * Postgres * Docker + Kubernetes * Google Compute Platform

You can read more about our culture and values at
[https://slab.com/about](https://slab.com/about).

Full job description:
[https://jobs.lever.co/slab/1c6fae7c-980e-4875-be9f-76ae1ebfa...](https://jobs.lever.co/slab/1c6fae7c-980e-4875-be9f-76ae1ebfad96?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

My email: chengyin@slab.com

\- Chengyin

------
marius-s
Citymapper | Full-time, VISA and/or remote possible (for experienced
candidates), London

We need great engineers who are up to the challenge of making cities usable.
Join us and work on a daily use-case app for you and millions of city-dwellers
in 40 cities around the world. Current mobility trends (scooters, electric
bikes, cabs, …) are changing cities - and we are helping users to find and
book the best transport options for them. \- Our multimodal transport app
helps millions of people to get from A to B in the 40 cities that we support
\- Citymapper Pass is a transport only payment card covering all private and
public transport with a weekly subscription
([https://citymapper.com/pass](https://citymapper.com/pass)) Check out our
blog at
[https://engineering.citymapper.com](https://engineering.citymapper.com) to
get a better idea of what we are doing.

We are looking especially for: (Have a look on our careers page for a full
list - [https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)) \- Mid-
level and experienced backend engineers (Python, Go, AWS, …)
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531)
\- Engineering Leads \- Anyone with an interest and passion for urban mobility

You can contact me directly at marius@citymapper.com if you have any questions
(no recruiters please). Otherwise please apply through our website:
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

------
sauravjain
AlphaSights | New York, NY | Full Time | ONSITE | Product Designer, Product
Manager, Frontend Engineer |

AlphaSights connections decision-makers at the world’s top private equity
firms, hedge funds, strategy consultancies and corporations with industry
practitioners who possess highly specific business knowledge.

In a business that recognizes usable software is critical to success, our
Software Engineering Team builds innovative and intuitive products that
supercharge our employees in their everyday work. We practice test driven
development, continuous integration & deployment, and pair programming. We
constantly improve our processes and workflows to ensure we maximize
efficiency, quality, and developer happiness. Constant learning and self
improvement is fundamental to our team’s culture.

We use a modern stack: Kotlin, Ruby, Ember, React, GraphQL and Postgres. For
more information about our team, how we build, our projects, our tech stack,
and our benefits, visit
[https://www.alphasights.com/careers/alphatech](https://www.alphasights.com/careers/alphatech).

Please feel free to ask any questions here in comments, or send a resume to
saurav dot jain [at] alphasights dot com

~~~
nedwin
Saurav - love the category and what you're building, and I'm an active
practitioner doing 1-2 calls per month. Any way you'd consider remote, or
plans to open an SF office?

~~~
sauravjain
Thank you for your interest! Currently, our needs are here in our New York
office. If you were open to relocation at this time, I would be happy to
connect you with a member of our team to discuss the role further. If not, we
can keep you in mind for future opportunities in San Francisco

------
ahoydave
LifeCheq | Clojure/Clojurescript Developers (Junior + Senior positions) | Cape
Town, South Africa | Onsite & Remote | Full-time At LifeCheq we're building a
holistic and affordable financial advice and management service, currently for
the South African market - see [http://lifecheq.co.za](http://lifecheq.co.za).

Work on: * modelling the complexities of a person's life and the financial
products and services that they interact with * automating and suggesting
advice for how customers can achieve their goals (buying a house, traveling,
saving for education) * streamlining and automating the things that stop
customers from taking action such as deciding how to fill in insurance
underwriting forms * building interfaces to gather a person's life information
as well as presenting advice and progress updates to customers in an
accessible way

We use: * Clojure, Clojurescript (re-frame mostly), Postgres, Firebase,
Heroku, CircleCI, Github

Looking to expand our dev team with Senior and Junior members. Junior (Onsite,
be willing to learn Clojure)
[https://jobs.braveclojure.com/jobs/17592186047106/junior-
to-...](https://jobs.braveclojure.com/jobs/17592186047106/junior-to-
intermediate-clojure-clojurescript-developer-lifecheq) Senior (Remote UTC+2,
prefer South African)
[https://jobs.braveclojure.com/jobs/17592186047103/senior-
clo...](https://jobs.braveclojure.com/jobs/17592186047103/senior-clojure-
clojurescript-developer-lifecheq)

Send through your CV or get hold of me if you have any questions
dave@lifecheq.co.za

------
miajavs
Ameelio.org | UI/ UX | REMOTE or San Francisco

ABOUT THE ORG: Ameelio is in the early stages of developing the first-ever
free prison communication platform that will challenge the dominance of
private prison telecommunications companies. Come join a mission-oriented
organization committed to developing technology that helps people! Learn more
here: ameelio.org

WHAT WE’RE LOOKING FOR: Experienced front-end developers to join a small,
high-performing group of industry professionals to build Ameelio’s Connect
application; a service that allows free-world users to make video calls and
send e-messages to their incarcerated loved ones. As a start-up, we’re looking
for self-driven professionals who have the ability to take full ownership over
workstreams.

IF INTERESTED: Please reach out to team@ameelio.org and let us know!
Specifically, please provide us with (1) Your Statement of interest focusing
on your skillset (2) Link to your linkedin profile or hard copy resume and (3)
Link to your Github profile or examples of your work. We will confirm receipt
of your email within a few hours. If it’s a good fit, we’ll (1) provide the
first version Connect requirements, (2) schedule a phone interview and (3)
provide access to Ameelio’s github repo.

------
patrickmro
Point (YC W19) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.point.app](https://www.point.app)

Point is a mobile bank that offers a high-yield checking account and debit
card with rewards. With Point, you get a high-yield checking account that
offers 1.65% APY and a debit card with amazing rewards like 3X on Uber and 4X
at coffee shops.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/point](https://www.keyvalues.com/point)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/11acaae5-2c6f-4cc3-9c6e-9dc63...](https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/11acaae5-2c6f-4cc3-9c6e-9dc63a0ec34e?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Senior React Native Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/4cdeaefb-0ee7-44bb-
be52-d051a...](https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/4cdeaefb-0ee7-44bb-
be52-d051a23acda4?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack: We use whatever tools are appropriate to accomplish the task at
hand. The backend stack currently consists of Node.js, Express, GraphQL,
PostgreSQL, Docker and Lambda in AWS. We also have a strong bias towards a
micro-service architecture. The frontend stack currently consists of React
Native, TypeScript, Expo, Apollo client (GraphQL), and Jest testing framework.
We have a mobile app with cross platform support.

------
larslevie
Real Geeks | Full Stack Developers | Dallas, TX | Onsite

We develop solutions to help real estate agents grow their businesses. Founded
10 years ago, we are a profitable, fast growing company of ~60 people who are
passionate about helping each other and our customers succeed. Our team has a
positive and supportive culture. When you need help, your teammates have your
back. We value an atmosphere of leading and teaching and are always pushing
each other to grow personally and professionally.

Our platform consists primarily of Python (Django) web apps, in addition to
several core services written in Go, and a handful of services in other
languages. Our infrastructure runs on AWS using modern tools like Terraform,
Docker, and Kubernetes.

We’re looking for an experienced software engineer who has a solid
understanding of web technologies to join our dev team of 12. If you're
someone who is excited by your craft and who craves to share your skills and
expertise with teammates, you'll be a great fit.

Apply on SO: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/289189/software-engineer-
pyth...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/289189/software-engineer-python-
realgeeks)

------
travelton
Doctor on Demand | San Francisco, CA & REMOTE (US Only), Full-Time |
[https://www.doctorondemand.com](https://www.doctorondemand.com)

About Us: We believe that everyone should have instant and affordable access
to a board-certified doctor, whenever and wherever needed. This belief is what
unifies all of us at Doctor On Demand. The lack of access to affordable
healthcare is a large and growing problem, making our mission that much more
important. We can connect anyone – with or without insurance – to high-quality
physicians, saving valuable time and money. Hundreds of employers and health
plans trust Doctor On Demand to provide care to their tens of millions of
employees and members.

Our Mission: To improve the world’s health through compassionate care and
innovation.

Tech-Stack:

\- Backend: Python, Django, Celery, RabbitMQ, Postgres

\- Front End: Vue.js, AngularJS

\- Platform: AWS -> GCS

\- Mobile: iOS and Android

Positions Available:

\- Backend Engineers

\- Backend Engineering Manager

\- Site Reliability Engineers

\- Python Security Engineer

\- Several non-engineering roles too (Marketing and Product)

Please apply here: [https://www.doctorondemand.com/about-us/careers/google-
hire](https://www.doctorondemand.com/about-us/careers/google-hire)

If you have questions, we'd be happy to chat! Email us
careers@doctorondemand.com

------
gtaylor
Reddit ([https://www.reddit.com](https://www.reddit.com)) | Site Reliability
Engineer | Onsite (SF Bay Area)

“The front page of the internet," Reddit brings over 330 million people
together each month through their common interests, inviting them to share,
vote, comment, and create across thousands of communities.

The Reddit Infrastructure team provides the foundation from which Reddit
Engineering to develop, deploy, and operate their services. As we have
continued to build out our offering, our next step is to spread knowledge
around the org about infrastructure, incident response, performance analysis
and optimization, and other things pertinent to service ownership and
operation. One of the pieces of this is our new Site Reliability Engineering
program.

As an SRE at Reddit, you'll embed within a division with the mission to share
knowledge, amplify productivity, and reinforce a team that is operating
services at a unique scale. You will work on/with Kubernetes frequently and
also contribute back to InfraRed, our internal infrastructure product.
Automation, analysis, and optimization are some of your favorite words.

If any of this sounds interesting, please see our listing below!

* SRE: (SF/Bay Area): [https://grnh.se/93eec9c21](https://grnh.se/93eec9c21)

SF-only for this particular position, but do check out our other remote-
friendly openings across numerous functions if you are generally interested in
Reddit: [https://grnh.se/b414de2b1](https://grnh.se/b414de2b1)

~~~
itronitron
bruh, none of those positions are listed as remote-friendly

------
jcarbs_
Bloomberg LP | New York, NY (On Site) (and SF, London, Hong Kong) | Full-time
| Senior Software Engineers

feel free to email me your resume! jcarberry7@bloomberg.net

NYC:

    
    
       Senior Machine Learning Engineer- Data Automation - https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/75998
       
       Senior Software Engineer - TickerPlant - https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/76892
    
       Senior Python Engineer - Data License - https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/76023
    
       SRE - Data and Analytics Infrastructure - https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/78239
    
       SRE - Ticker Plant - https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/78296
    
       If you're fresh out of school, please apply here: https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/76851
    

SF:

    
    
       Senior Software Engineer - Custom Data - https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/76818
    

Hong Kong:

    
    
       Senior Software Engineer - Real Time Market Data and News Feeds - https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/73860
    

Thanks! -jen

------
earle
Phosphorus | Senior Software Engineer | Carlsbad, CA [ONSITE preferred]

Phosphorus is looking for a Senior Software Engineer to join our Core
Engineering team. At Phosphorus, we live and breath IoT. We love building
products to help our customers manage and secure their known/unknown IoT
devices. Phosphorus delivers managed or on-prem solutions to match our
customer's deployment needs. Phosphorus is staffed with Security industry
veterans who know the value of integrating with existing systems. We strive
for our product to seamlessly interact with a customer's current security
operations. Come join us to have a big role on a high impact product.

Responsibilities may include:

    
    
      * Owning features of our on-prem software solution
      * Leading backend engineering efforts from rapid prototypes to large-scale application services
      * Automating manual and time consuming processes
      * Analyzing new IoT devices
      * Designing and expanding our cloud services
      * Mentoring junior and mid-level engineers
      * Collaborate with multi-functional team serving customers worldwide
    

About You:

    
    
      * 8+ years of professional software development experience
      * Highly skilled at developing and debugging in Javascript and/or Python
      * Has strong communication skills and a natural inclination to collaborate
      * Comfortable owning large parts of our technical infrastructure
      * Works best on small high impact teams and enjoys mentoring other devs
      * Strong background in networking(aka SNMP, HTTP, TLS, uPNP, DNS, SOAP, etc)
      * Experience developing systems in AWS and/or GCP
      * Deep experience with Linux
    

Contact us at careers@phosphorus.io

------
gtod
White Swan Data | Near Kings Cross, London, UK |
[https://whiteswandata.com](https://whiteswandata.com) | Full-time | ONSITE

White Swan Data is a betting data analytics company. We are very new in our
current form (1 page website!) but have around 25 quants/data
scientists/developers working on sophisticated systems to maximize our
client's betting returns. We are small, the metrics are simple and we are just
starting a rapid expansion of our development team.

We're seeking independently minded developers who are happy to take the ball
and run with it. The company is small and you will be working face to face
with very clever product owners who will provide a tight feedback loop for
your code, your ideas and your efforts.

* Mid/Senior level developers in Python.

Exposure to SQL DBs, scientific programming, data gathering, data analysis and
networking code a plus. For Python specifically: pandas, numpy, trio,
requests, beautiful soup, for example.

The people we hire will have a big say in our future tech stack, the
architecture of our platform, in fact anything really where they can
demonstrate both knowledge and maturity of understanding. We are a small,
smart, data science heavy organization looking to quickly grow a team of
excellent developers - so it's a real opportunity to get in on the ground
floor and maximize leverage of your skills.

In the first instance please message me directly (email in profile) with just
a single paragraph on your education, your work experience, your keys skills
and an answer to the question: "I don't need to be told twice because...?"

------
EmielMols
Crisp | Software engineer | Full-time | Onsite | Amsterdam, the Netherlands

Crisp is building a new online supermarket in the Netherlands. We believe real
fresh grocery shopping should be better and easier. We launched less than a
year ago, and have since raised a successful Series A. You are a software
engineer willing to join our small team working from Amsterdam. You're eager
to learn and work with colleagues from different disciplines such as warehouse
operations, category management or product design.

Our stack is no-nonsense (using sophisticated technologies such as grep,
strace and make), with backend code in golang/php and frontends around react
(native). We prefer generalists over specialists, and willingness to learn
over a long CV.

Reach me directly at emiel%crisp.nl. Please include a CV or linkedin profile.
All messages will be answered. Our recruitment process includes a 30 minute
tech test we ask you to do at home.

Vacancy page:
[https://crisp.jobs/developer/en](https://crisp.jobs/developer/en)

(intern positions available as well: [https://crisp.jobs/developer-
stage/en](https://crisp.jobs/developer-stage/en))

~~~
ath92
Homerun says

    
    
      Sorry, this job opening is no longer available.

------
miklosme
EclecticIQ | Amsterdam, NL | Senior Software, System, and UI engineers | Full-
time | Onsite

EclecticIQ enables intelligence-powered cybersecurity for government
organisations and commercial enterprises. We develop analyst-centric products
and services that align our clients’ cybersecurity focus with their threat
reality. At EclecticIQ you’ll work closely together with people within
different areas of expertise in feature teams to solve challenging problems
and deliver valuable features. Within your technical team (with your peers)
you’ll get to teach, learn, pair, review code, do technical design and
implement best practices.

We’re looking for:

\- Senior Software Engineers (Python)

\- Senior System Engineers (Cloud, Automation, DevOps)

\- Senior UI Engineers (JavaScript, React)

Buzzwords: Python, Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, AWS,
Linux, Ansible, AWS, Docker, Terraform, Packer, Jenkins, CI/CD, React, Redux,
GraphQL, Jest, Cypress.

Apply here: [https://www.eclecticiq.com/jobs](https://www.eclecticiq.com/jobs)

Glassdoor: [https://www.glassdoor.co.uk/Overview/Working-at-
EclecticIQ-E...](https://www.glassdoor.co.uk/Overview/Working-at-EclecticIQ-
EI_IE1098378.11,21.htm)

------
nicksnyder
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE

Sourcegraph's mission is to enable every software developer to create products
using the best technology. Read our master plan to learn more about what we're
building, and why it matters:
[https://sourcegraph.com/plan](https://sourcegraph.com/plan)

With Sourcegraph, you can instantly search across all of your company's
private code using powerful regular expressions, and with our browser
extension you can go-to-definition and find-references while you are reviewing
code on GitHub and other code hosts. Most of the developers at Uber, Lyft, and
Yelp (and more) use Sourcegraph every day.

We have product-market fit, have strong quarter-over-quarter growth, and are
growing our remote-first team to keep up with demand. If you are passionate
about making the world better through software, come join us!

Sourcegraph is an equal opportunity workplace; we embrace diversity and
welcome people from all backgrounds and communities.

Technologies that we use: Go, TypeScript, React, RxJS, GraphQL, Docker +
Kubernetes

We’re hiring for the following roles:

\- Software Engineer

\- Online Marketer

\- Account Executive

\- UX Designer

\- Product Manager

Apply here:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/](https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/)

~~~
rdm_blackhole
Hi,

I have applied about a week ago. I haven't heard anything back yet.

------
phil_kahrl
Viewpath LLC | Software Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE Seattle, WA

Viewpath is an early-stage SaaS startup specializing in the project management
space.

Viewpath [https://www.viewpath.com](https://www.viewpath.com) is looking for a
software engineer with front-end skills to join our team in building new SaaS
product. We have novel and rigorous approach to application development.

Join our team and grow with us, and you will have the opportunity to learn new
and interesting things such as:

1\. How to practically apply graph models to common problems using our
favorite graph library. 2\. How apply message-based routing to build plugin
systems of all sorts. 3\. How to define data contracts in JavaScript that
provide data validation on both synchronous and asynchronous systems. 4\. How
finite state machine models can be used to tame difficult problems in
application state management. 5\. How to build a complex web application that
is reliable, maintainable and extensible.

Apply here: [https://www.viewpath.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://www.viewpath.com/careers/software-engineer/)

Unfortunately, we are not currently able to provide VISA sponsorship.

------
dccooper
Xealth | Healthcare | Seattle, WA | Full-Time | Onsite

Xealth is solving the last mile of digital health. We’re improving healthcare
for everyone by enabling doctors and patients to easily access digital content
and services that are relevant, timely, and targeted. We build scalable
applications, develop custom recommendation engines, and run on a modern
cloud-based platform - all while integrating tightly into 3rd party EMR and
practice management systems.

Open Roles:

Principal Software Engineer
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/xealthio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/xealthio/view/P_AAAAAAEAABnGoas9qq7nzm)

Senior Software Engineer
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/xealthio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/xealthio/view/P_AAAAAAEAABnOE0CknpmKFk)

Software Engineer
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/xealthio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/xealthio/view/P_AAAAAAEAAADIIWvONzQ8dv)

------
urbanfootprint
UrbanFootprint | Lead Data Scientist & Senior Software Engineer | Berkeley, CA
/ Portland, OR / Boise, ID | ONSITE

UrbanFootprint is the world’s first Urban Intelligence platform. Our web-based
platform combines thousands of curated data sets, models, and powerful
analytics with a SimCity-for-real scenario building toolset to answer
questions and provide insights to government, enterprise and academic
institutions in urban planning, finance, mobility, sustainability, policy
making, healthcare, and disaster preparedness.

Join our experienced team as we tackle challenges ranging from large-scale
data ingestion to analyzing road networks to assessing walkability to creating
a beautiful and performant web application.

We embrace code reviews, unit testing, and release to production daily. We are
always trying to improve our code and our process. If you like pushing your
team to write better code, work smarter, and release often, then we want to
talk to you!

More info:

[https://urbanfootprint.com](https://urbanfootprint.com)

Apply here:

[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/urbanfootprint](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/urbanfootprint)

------
coverbuild
Cover (YC S16) | Multiple Roles | Los Angeles, CA | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://cover.build](https://cover.build)

Cover delivers custom homes, built in a week. From architectural design
through engineering, manufacturing, and installation, we've developed
innovative solutions that address fundamental problems in the construction
industry. We're a team that's radical in its make up with individuals from
software engineering, automotive (Tesla/GM), applied physics and mathematics,
architecture, industrial design, and other backgrounds.

And we're backed by top tier investors such as General Catalyst, Y Combinator,
and 50 Years.

We're currently hiring full-stack, frontend, and generalist engineers.
Problems that you might work on include: automating architectural design and
putting it in the browser, building out scalable regulatory engines that tell
users what they can build on their properties, developing VR/AR applications
that bring new home designs to life, and more.

Learn more and apply at
[https://www.cover.build/careers](https://www.cover.build/careers), or email a
resume to join@cover.build

------
chictopiacdm
Creator Deck Media | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[http://www.creatordeckmedia.com](http://www.creatordeckmedia.com)

Creator Deck Media is an innovative media company specializing in creating
useful and personalized content that resonates with highly defined customer
niches. Creator Deck Media capitalizes on its core values to listen,
understand, and translate a vision to an idea or product that can elevate and
inspire its viewers.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/creator-deck-
media](https://www.keyvalues.com/creator-deck-media)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://www.creatordeckmedia.com/engineer?ref=keyvalues](https://www.creatordeckmedia.com/engineer?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: <p>Main technologies:</p> <p>Ruby on Rails</p> <p>HTML</p>
<p>CSS</p> <p>Javascript</p> <p>AWS SES, S3</p> <p>Cloud hosted backed with
AWS</p>

------
acconrad
Indigo Agriculture | Software engineers (3+ yrs experience) | Boston, MA |
Full-time | On-site OR REMOTE | [https://www.indigoag.com/join-
us](https://www.indigoag.com/join-us)

================

I usually post this long thing about why we're a great company to work for and
I realized that nothing compared to mission and purpose.

So yeah you can read our accolades and I'll reference them below, but the
truth is nothing matters more than why we exist:

We're fighting climate change by building better apps for farmers and the
agricultural economy.

If I didn't believe this was one of the most important problems of our
generation to help future generations, I wouldn't put so much emphasis on
this. If you want a mission you can tell your grandchildren about in hopes of
creating a better environment for farmers (and really the whole world), we're
working on it right here, right now.

I'd love to hear from you and learn more about how you can work with us. Our
stack is JavaScript (React front end, Node back end).

For reference, we're a Unicorn company:

[https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-
indi...](https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-indi..).

We work on the most underhyped sector in startups today (agtech):

[http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-
takes](http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-takes)

CNBC named us the Most Disruptive Company in the world, beating out Flexport,
Airbnb, and other companies you've seen here on HN:

[https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/15/meet-the-2019-cnbc-
disruptor...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/15/meet-the-2019-cnbc-disruptor..).

And our big climate goal is to use regenerative agriculture to sequester 1
TRILLION tons of carbon from the atmosphere:

[https://www.indigoag.com/the-terraton-
initiative](https://www.indigoag.com/the-terraton-initiative)

~~~
SkyPuncher
This looks like a really neat company.

I see you mention remote in this post. However, I'm not seeing remote listed
for engineer positions on your website.

Are remote engineering positions available? If so, what's the best way to go
about applying?

~~~
acconrad
Hi! My team is hiring for remote (over 90% of my team is remote) so YMMV

------
fqltd
Fotoquirk Ltd | Durham, UK (remote) | Android developer | REMOTE

Fotoquirk Ltd creates innovative visualisation and augmented reality software
for mobile devices and the web. We are a small, dynamic and international team
aiming to strike the right balance between graphically advanced products and
practical solutions which solve actual business problems

We are looking for an enthusiastic software developer to help build the
Android version of our next generation visualisation software, initially on
project basis but possibly extending to a permanent contract. The Android
version will be a custom-built layer on top of our existing multiplatform C++
visualisation core.

This is a remote working job, but you should be prepared to interact on a
daily basis with our team in Durham, and most importantly, be responsive. We
offer very competitive rates, depending on qualifications.

\- experience with Android development using the command-line toolset, \-
experience with the Android NDK, \- experience with Java as well as C++, \-
experience building dynamical user interfaces in code, \- an interest in 3D
graphics.

More info
[https://www.fotoquirk.com/jobs.html](https://www.fotoquirk.com/jobs.html)

------
bentoner
Draftable | Senior Full-stack Engineer (Python, JS) | REMOTE (worldwide) or
Melbourne, Australia | Full-time | A$100k - A$160k |
[https://draftable.com/careers](https://draftable.com/careers) Draftable makes
document comparison software accessible to everyone.

We’re looking for an experienced and self-reliant engineer to work across our
Python/Django and JS/React stack. We expect you to work a full time load of 40
hours per week (and no more) and to be very productive during that time.

We know you have a life outside work, so we will respect your non-working and
family time. We don’t expect you to make work your life.

We’re easy-going and easy to work with. We’re developer-led and have a flat
structure. We are collaborative, and we expect you to take an active role in
evolving our engineering culture. We like writing things down. We love Slack.
We launch things as soon as they’re ready. We do things right the first time,
even if it takes a little longer. We don’t have much technical debt.

More details at
[https://draftable.com/careers](https://draftable.com/careers).

------
avf
Interchain Foundation| Senior Research Engineer (Toronto/Berlin/Lausanne),
Senior Distributed System Engineer (Toronto/Berlin) & Startup Tooling Engineer
(Toronto) |Full Time |ONSITE| [https://interchain.io/](https://interchain.io/)

The Interchain Foundation is promoting and advancing R&D in open,
decentralized networks with a particular focus on the Cosmos Network
([https://cosmos.network/](https://cosmos.network/)). The Cosmos Network is a
decentralized network of independent, scalable, and interoperable blockchains,
creating the groundwork for a new token economy. We believe that open-source,
cryptographic, consensus-driven, economic networks hold the key to an anti-
fragile global economic system and equal opportunity for all. We’re building a
world-class team with expertise in Rust, distributed systems, formal
verification, and open-source ecosystem development.

We’re hiring: \- Senior Research Engineer (Location: Toronto, Berlin, or
Lausanne): Working at the intersection of distributed systems, cryptography,
formal verification, and mechanism design. \- Senior Distributed Systems
Engineer (Location: Toronto or Berlin): Working on researching, designing, and
implementing improvements to the software and protocols. -Startup Tooling
Engineer (Location: Toronto): Working on designing and building tools to meet
the needs of small organizations and manage corporate state.

You can learn more and apply online here:
[https://interchain.io/careers/](https://interchain.io/careers/) Feel free to
reach out to careers@interchain.io with any questions!

------
tjgolter
Oracle | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full Time

The Oracle Kubernetes Engine (OKE) team builds the OCI (Oracle Cloud
Infrastructure) service that runs our managed Kubernetes experience. It is in
use by a variety of internal and external customers, and we're actively adding
features that come from several different places: open-source Kubernetes,
deeper integrations with OCI, and increasing amounts of cluster management for
customers. The team operates a 24x7 service at scale across many global
regions. We have a large roadmap of features to enable scenarios for new
customers coming onboard in the coming quarters.

We have several sub-teams currently hiring for Seattle-based positions. We're
currently targeting 1-5 years experience for the open roles.

We’re looking for hands-on engineers with expertise and passion in solving
difficult problems in distributed systems, virtualized infrastructure, and
highly available services. If this is you, at Oracle you can design and build
innovative new systems from the ground up. These are exciting times in our
space - we are growing fast, still at an early stage, and working on ambitious
new initiatives.

Reach out to tj.goltermann@oracle.com for more info.

------
dbesemer
OmniSci | San Francisco, CA | Back End Developer, Front End Developer |
ONSITE/REMOTE

OmniSci ([https://www.omnisci.com](https://www.omnisci.com)) is a venture
funded Series C startup company that builds a software platform for
interactive analytics of big data. Our product features a lightning-fast open
source GPU-accelerated database and visual analytics platform that leverages
the massive parallelism and high memory bandwidth of GPUs. We can run queries
against big data sets orders of magnitude faster than other systems, and since
the results are on the GPUs, we can efficiently visualize the result sets with
the native GPU rendering pipeline. Check out our 350-million-record Tweetmap
demo
([http://www.omnisci.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.omnisci.com/demos/tweetmap))
or our 11.6-billion-record ships demo
([https://www.omnisci.com/demos/ships](https://www.omnisci.com/demos/ships))
for an idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for:

\- Back End Developer: Engineers with strong experience in C++ and
database/systems programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, LLVM, X64
Optimization, and/or OpenGL are a major plus.

\- Front End Developer: Engineers with strong experience in JavaScript and
React/Redux. Ideal candidate has good design sense and a data visualization
background.

Compensation, equity, and benefits are competitive. Apply at
[https://www.omnisci.com/company/careers/](https://www.omnisci.com/company/careers/)

------
gneray
oso | Software Engineer | New York City (NYC) - Onsite |
[https://www.osohq.com/](https://www.osohq.com/)

oso (backed by Sequoia) makes backend infrastructure security not terrible for
developers and ops. We provide a normalized and consistent interface to core
security controls, like authentication and encryption, and we do so in a way
that’s invisible to developers and simple for ops. To get from alpha to a
production-ready v1, we are hiring small number of sharp engineers who want to
get involved on the ground floor and who have some combination of experience
in and appetite for taking on these kinds of problems:

1\. Building an elegant experience for a highly technical end-user, e.g.,
making it easy and intuitive for an ops engineer to get up and running in <5
mins 2\. Low-level distributed systems, e.g., building lightweight proxies
that manage requests asynchronously and deal with things like caching and
network failures 3\. Running an on-path production service, e.g., building a
scalable and resilient service layer across multiple regions and cloud
providers

We are building the product in Rust, which we think is both a good design
choice for our use case and a fun choice for the team. By virtue of our stage,
the engineers who join now will not only have a disproportionately large
impact on the product, but also on the culture and future of the company.
Given the importance of these team members and magnitude of their
contribution, they will get a meaningful equity position.

Founding team: Graham Neray (early employee and Chief of Staff at MongoDB) and
Sam Scott (PhD in Cryptography).

To apply, please email graham [at] osohq [dot] com

------
caffeinatedwes
Microverse | Remote only | Full time

Microverse is a global, distributed school for software developers that
doesn't charge students anything until they get hired.

The company is backed by Y Combinator and other top tier investors from
Silicon Valley, and the team works remotely from more than 7 countries.

We have full-time students in 70+ countries, thousands of applicants per month
from ~200 countries, and graduates from Nigeria to Mexico that have increased
their salaries by 2-10x after completing the program.

We currently are hiring for several roles: Head of Growth & Marketing ||
Student Success Associate || Product Manager.

We offer: Opportunity to join a rapidly growing company and shape our
direction and organization || The opportunity to join the whole team at
company retreats somewhere around the world once every nine months or so ||
Work alongside a fully distributed team that lives all around the world and is
from 7 different countries.

Apply here:
[https://angel.co/company/microverse/jobs/](https://angel.co/company/microverse/jobs/)

------
oladon
ChatLingual | Senior Full-Stack Engineer, Senior Back-end Engineer | Denver,
Colorado | Full-Time | ONSITE | 125k – 165k

We're an early-stage company. All of us here at ChatLingual share the "big
picture" view and make intentional, well-considered decisions based thereon.
When we make a decision to do something, we acknowledge and document the
ramifications of that decision, including the things we're _not_ doing. We
design systems and write code that we'll be proud of, and when that's not the
case, we acknowledge it, document the details, and prioritize fixes
appropriately.

ChatLingual gives businesses access to new markets by removing one of the
oldest barriers to entry: language. We've built a platform that allows people
to communicate in 89 languages, which companies can use to support their
customers around the world. We are looking for two experienced, broadly-
skilled engineers to join our team as we grow: we are currently hiring for one
senior position.

Stack is Node.js, Postgres, Redis, and Angular hosted on AWS using Terraform.
We get to deal with problems like horizontally scaling WebSocket servers, data
pipelining, balancing power and flexibility with ease of use, and a lot of
other bits of engineering fun.

More details can be found on AngelList[0] or by emailing us at
42@chatlingual.com. You can also chat with me (hiring manager) on Freenode in
#lisp or via PM.

Feel free to post comments with feedback/questions here or on Freenode — I'll
be around.

[0] AngelList:
[https://angel.co/company/chatlingual/jobs](https://angel.co/company/chatlingual/jobs)

------
coolsunglasses
FP Complete ( [https://github.com/fpco](https://github.com/fpco) ) is hiring!
We're known primarily for our Haskell and DevOps automation work but we're
also using Rust internally.

We're hiring for a senior DevOps and an associate sysadmin role right now. You
can see the postings here:

\- [https://tech.fpcomplete.com/tech/jobs/senior-
devops](https://tech.fpcomplete.com/tech/jobs/senior-devops)

\- [https://tech.fpcomplete.com/tech/jobs/associate-
sysadmin](https://tech.fpcomplete.com/tech/jobs/associate-sysadmin)

We actually use Haskell for our software development work and we maintain
Haskell libraries and tools like Stack:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stack_(Haskell)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stack_\(Haskell\))

Our ops work is automation and we use modern utilities like Terraform to
declarative define the infrastructure we deploy and configure.

You don't need to already know Haskell for these roles so please reach out
even if you're just Haskell-curious!

------
marcpl
Alibaba Group | Backend Java developers | Shenzhen or Hangzhou, China |
ONSITE, VISA

We are looking for Java backend developers to join our International Middle
Platform team for the Lazada and AliExpress e-commerce platforms.

Technical environment: Java, Spring, iBATIS, HSF (distributed RPC service
framework widely used within the Alibaba Group).

The candidate must be able to communicate in English, both verbally and in
writing. Mandarin is a plus but not required.

The position is available in Shenzhen or Hangzhou.

Please don’t hesitate to contact me at marc.plouhinec@lazada.com for a
referral or if you have any questions.

If you can read Chinese, you can also apply directly with the following links:

* In Shenzhen: [https://job.alibaba.com/zhaopin/position_detail.htm?trace=qr...](https://job.alibaba.com/zhaopin/position_detail.htm?trace=qrcode_share&positionCode=GP560812)

* In Hangzhou: [https://job.alibaba.com/zhaopin/position_detail.htm?trace=qr...](https://job.alibaba.com/zhaopin/position_detail.htm?trace=qrcode_share&positionCode=GP528101)

------
bronson
Elicit [https://elicitinsights.com](https://elicitinsights.com) | Senior
Customer Technology Consultant | Remote | Full-Time

Elicit needs technologists! We're an established consultancy building an elite
team of technology architects to pair with our top notch data scientists. We
answer tough customer and employee questions for our clients using critical
thinking and lots of data. If you have experience with data and analytical
systems and can share that knowledge with geeks, nerds, and suits, we need
you. Our approach: [https://geeknerdsuit.com](https://geeknerdsuit.com)

[https://elicitinsights.com/job/sr-customer-technology-
consul...](https://elicitinsights.com/job/sr-customer-technology-consultant/)

Our technology stack: all the cloud and on-prem technology used by our
clients, plus R, Python, Git, GitHub, Slack, Excel, and PowerPoint (true,
those last two might be negatives... but that's what clients are asking for).

Remote: We are office-free. You'll work from your home office and the client
site, usually 4-6 days of travel per month.

------
AndrewHart
Dent Reality | Full-Stack Developer, Senior iOS Developer | London, UK | Full-
Time, ONSITE [https://DentReality.com](https://DentReality.com)

About us: Dent Reality is building an AR platform to connect people with
retail stores and other public spaces, giving them an Amazon-level customer
experience. We’re an early-stage startup that’s already developed the most
popular open-source project for mobile AR (4k+ stars on GitHub), enabling any
developer to build world-scale AR apps:

[https://github.com/projectdent/arkit-
corelocation](https://github.com/projectdent/arkit-corelocation)

Roles:

Full-Stack Developer: Build self-serve tools, so our customers can set up
their spaces and manage their data. You’ll have the opportunity to lead the
web team as it grows.

[https://angel.co/company/dentreality/jobs/622521-full-
stack-...](https://angel.co/company/dentreality/jobs/622521-full-stack-
developer)

Senior iOS Developer: Lead development of our mobile app, adding new features
and capabilities. Should be experienced in architecture and UI implementation.
ARKit experience not required, but a good bonus.

[https://angel.co/company/dentreality/jobs/636225-senior-
ios-...](https://angel.co/company/dentreality/jobs/636225-senior-ios-
developer)

Both roles offer salary + equity. You’ll be given ownership and freedom over
development, and will be responsible for making key technology,
infrastructure, and product decisions.

------
timClicks
Canonical | London (UK), Europe, USA, Worldwide | 62 positions available
including roles in engineering, support and sales | Full-time | REMOTE

Canonical is a growing international software company that works with the
open-source community to deliver Ubuntu. With expertise across open-source
technologies we provide consulting, training, support, and fully managed
private cloud services for many of the world’s leading companies. The company
is increasingly being relied upon to deliver private/hybrid clouds based on
OpenStack and/or Kubernetes.

In engineering, most of the technical stack is written in Python and Go. Many
teams have open positions[0], with tasks ranging from kernel engineering,
robotics, security, and systems programming through to front-end web
development. Almost all of our engineering work is open source and the
technology supports billions of users every day.

Questions? tsm@canonical.com /
[https://twitter.com/timClicks](https://twitter.com/timClicks)

[0]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/canonical?gh_src=03e9098e1](https://boards.greenhouse.io/canonical?gh_src=03e9098e1)

------
mcm1
Freenome | South San Francisco, CA | Senior Engineers (Frontend and Backend),
ML Engineers, Bioinformatics, Staff Quality Engineer, Engineering Manager |
Onsite | [https://www.freenome.com/careers](https://www.freenome.com/careers)
Freenome is an AI genomics company on a mission to empower everyone with the
tools they need to detect, treat, and ultimately prevent their diseases. By
applying advanced machine learning techniques to recent breakthroughs in
genomic science, Freenome is developing simple blood tests to detect early-
stage cancer and make treatments more effective. The Engineering team is
responsible for the heart of Freenome - the genomic data, its (anonymized)
patient-related metadata, the genomic pipeline, and the Machine Learning
platform for running experiments. We run a Postgres/Python 3/React stack on
Google Cloud via Docker/Kubernetes. We're a small team looking to scale
quickly over the next year, so now's a great time to come for growth
opportunities - growing teams around you, working on cutting-edge platforms
for pipelines and ML!

~~~
mcm1
Please reach out at hacker-news-referrals@freenome.com with inquiries

------
Originator
Originate | LA or NYC | ONSITE | 25% Travel | $120,000 - $175,000/YR + Equity

Originate is a concept-to-launch product studio. At Originate, we help our
partners go from zero to one rapidly and reliably by combining world-class
engineering and design to deliver high-quality products that create real
value, real fast.

Check out our GitHub:
[https://github.com/Originate](https://github.com/Originate)

Open Roles:

Director of Engineering, NYC
([https://grnh.se/7ae0fc9a1](https://grnh.se/7ae0fc9a1))

Engineering Manager, NYC
([https://grnh.se/0ce60d641](https://grnh.se/0ce60d641))

Senior Android Engineer, NYC
([https://grnh.se/fd359c171](https://grnh.se/fd359c171))

Senior Android Engineer, LA
([https://grnh.se/c9a870901](https://grnh.se/c9a870901))

Senior DevOps Engineer, NYC
([https://grnh.se/86c144621](https://grnh.se/86c144621))

Senior iOS Engineer, NYC
([https://grnh.se/61e418fa1](https://grnh.se/61e418fa1))

Senior Product Manager, LA
([https://grnh.se/045fe70c1](https://grnh.se/045fe70c1))

More jobs here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/originate](https://boards.greenhouse.io/originate)

------
cschacher
Bonobos | Senior Software Engineer (Full Stack) | Full-time + On-site in NYC |
www.bonobos.com

Bonobos is looking for a Senior Full Stack Engineer (4+ years of experience)
that has experience in Rails and Javascript, and ideally React/Redux
experience as well. We work cross-functionally, so you’ll be on a team
composed of other Engineers (frontend, backend and iOS), a Product Manager and
a UX Designer.

We value self-awareness, empathy, intellectual honesty, positive energy and
judgment, often over experience. We hire based on these core virtues and
foster a “best-idea-wins” environment where creativity and individuality are
not only appreciated, but encouraged.

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/3bb1f4d11](https://grnh.se/3bb1f4d11)

Check out our profile on the Muse:
[https://www.themuse.com/profiles/bonobos/team/TechTeam](https://www.themuse.com/profiles/bonobos/team/TechTeam)

We're also looking for Data Analytics Engineers and more! Check out our job
board here: [https://bonobos.com/jobs](https://bonobos.com/jobs)

------
webjunkie
Artory | Senior Software Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Full Time | ONSITE, VISA
| [https://www.artory.com/](https://www.artory.com/)

Artory is the Registry for the art world and wants you to be a part of it!

We are looking for a Python engineer to join our team in Berlin. You will join
our development team, who are currently working in the following areas:

\- The Registry, a system that records millions of artwork transactions
transparently on the blockchain

\- A client to record data on multiple blockchains and create timestamp proofs

\- An application for art collectors, providing secure key storage in a user-
friendly way

\- A secure messaging platform

The biggest challenges that you join solving are handling millions of artwork
sale events as well as interacting with secure and encrypted data.

Tech Stack: Python, Django, TypeScript, React, Docker, AWS

For more information about working at Artory, please see:
[https://www.artory.com/careers/](https://www.artory.com/careers/)

To apply: [https://artory.join.com/jobs/393795-senior-python-
developer-...](https://artory.join.com/jobs/393795-senior-python-developer-f-
m-d-fulltime)

------
aidand
Qualio | Software Engineer (Python) | Front End Engineer (Javascript) | ANY EU
COUNTRY | REMOTE | Full Time (Contract or Employment) |
[https://www.qualio.com/](https://www.qualio.com/)

Qualio is a Quality Management System for life science companies. Our SAAS
platform takes the pain out of compliance and helps our customers accelerate
time to market. Our engineering team is growing quickly as more and more
customers adopt our product. We are seeking senior developers to join our
team.

Our Full Stack (back end focus) role suits someone with Python expertise,
Python framework knowledge, relational databases (e.g. PostgresSQL), Celery,
REST APIs, unit testing and hands on Git experience. Experience in React/Redux
or Angular is a must. Also experience with AWS , Linux, CI/CD, web security
and DevOps is a major plus.
[https://qualio.workable.com/jobs/1117337](https://qualio.workable.com/jobs/1117337)

Our UI/UX (front end) role is for someone who is passionate about UX and has
hands-on development experience in React/Redux or Angular. This person will
have a guiding role in driving how our application is used by customers and
making it progressively better for them.
[https://qualio.workable.com/jobs/1022776](https://qualio.workable.com/jobs/1022776)

For both roles we need people with 5+ years experience who can get up to speed
quickly and then grow with the company as we expand the team for lots of new
challenges and feature development in 2020. The team is distributed and we are
seeking candidates in EU (European Union) countries only at this time.

------
enanale
Elemeno Health (YC S16) | Lead Software Engineer (Full-Stack) | Oakland, CA |
Full Time | Onsite, but flexible.

Medical errors are the #3 leading cause of death in the US. They also cause
massive inefficiency and waste.

Elemeno Health (www.elemenohealth.com) is on a mission to reduce medical
errors, through our innovative approach to frontline training and support.

That’s where you come in. We are looking for an experienced software engineer
to own something big: our full stack, from front to back. We’ve got delighted
customers, real results, and peer-reviewed publications demonstrating our
value. Help us scale and spread true best practices nationwide.

Our stack: AngularJS/Material, GraphQL, NodeJS, AWS Lambda, DynamoDB. More
stack info at: [https://stackshare.io/elemeno-health/elemeno-
health](https://stackshare.io/elemeno-health/elemeno-health)

Review full details & apply online: [https://angel.co/company/elemeno-
health/jobs/615657-lead-sof...](https://angel.co/company/elemeno-
health/jobs/615657-lead-software-engineer-full-stack)

------
mordras
Kialo | Full Stack Web Engineer | ONSITE | Full-time | Berlin, Germany

Kialo ([https://www.kialo.com](https://www.kialo.com)) is a privately funded,
Swiss-German startup, developing a purpose-built tool for critical thinking,
thoughtful discussion, and collaborative decision-making. Founded by academic
philanthropists, we have been working on the system for 6 years before
launching public beta in August 2017.

Our platform is built on a high-end, modern technology stack including Python
3.7, TypeScript, ReactJS, Redux, MongoDB, AWS, k8s and more. We are agile
(Scrum, no -but), everyone has a tech background, we have a flat hierarchy, an
open and friendly discussion culture (of course) and we have fun while working
passionately to achieve our goal.

We are always looking for skilled full stack web engineers who believe in
building the next generation's discussion platform.

If you are interested or have any questions, check out
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/147695/full-stack-web-
develop...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/147695/full-stack-web-developer-
kialo)

------
NeSI_NZ
Joint position with New Zealand eScience Infrastructure (NeSI) & the National
Institute of Water and Atmospheric Research (NIWA) | Data Scientist or Data
Science Engineer | Wellington, New Zealand | ONSITE | Full-time

Passionate about helping researchers make the most of their datasets?
Interested in supporting data workflows that could lead to exciting or
innovative discoveries?

We're seeking a data scientist to work closely with researchers from a wide
range of disciplines such as social, biological, environmental, biomedical and
materials science and engineering. This position involves advising and
assisting researchers with processing and analysing their datasets efficiently
on advanced HPC platforms, and helping them build and optimise complex data
pipelines, models, and workflows. Based in Wellington, NZ, the role offers
competitive remuneration and benefits, and an attractive waterfront location.

Details:
[https://careers.sciencenewzealand.org/jobdetails/ajid/4soV8/...](https://careers.sciencenewzealand.org/jobdetails/ajid/4soV8/Data-
Scientist,35369.html)

------
historian1066
Tundra.com | Frontend, Backend, Fullstack, DevOps, Product, Design | Zurich,
Switzerland & San Francisco | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.tundra.com](https://www.tundra.com)

Tundra is reimagining wholesale with a frictionless marketplace that allows
independent businesses to freely transact, scale and thrive. We sell and
deliver product directly from US and Canadian brands to savvy businesses
around the world, and around the corner. By eliminating transaction fees and
markups, we empower our community of buyers and suppliers to keep reinvesting
in their growth.

We're a venture-backed startup attacking a big problem and we take a first
principles approach to building software in the logistics, finance, and
ecommerce domains. We're scaling quickly and growing our team in both San
Francisco and Zurich, Switzerland.

What we are looking for:

* Proactive, passionate and have the needed perseverance for creating great software in imperfect world

* Track record in scaling of complex software systems

Email us at careers@tundra.com or apply through AngelList:
[https://www.angel.co/tundra](https://www.angel.co/tundra)

------
krohling
Test.ai | [https://www.test.ai/](https://www.test.ai/) | San Francisco, CA |
All the roles... Here at test.ai we’ve built the world’s first AI-powered test
automation platform to help companies deliver quality web and mobile user
experiences to their customers. Our platform scales and tests thousands of
apps in parallel without the need to code or maintain tests.

We're doing real AI over here. Not the kind you see in investor pitch decks.

What we're hiring for:

\- Front End Developers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/test.ai/6eece66b-ee28-465c-ab59-292c4d...](https://jobs.lever.co/test.ai/6eece66b-ee28-465c-ab59-292c4de35a26)

\- Back End Developers (Node or Python):
[https://jobs.lever.co/test.ai/6eece66b-ee28-465c-ab59-292c4d...](https://jobs.lever.co/test.ai/6eece66b-ee28-465c-ab59-292c4de35a26)

\- Machine Learning Engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/test.ai/e5e716d8-693e-4efa-
afc7-f6996e...](https://jobs.lever.co/test.ai/e5e716d8-693e-4efa-
afc7-f6996e2e9a9b)

------
gtirloni
Ebury | QA Automation Engineer | Malaga, Spain | Full-time | Onsite

Ebury is a FinTech success story, positioned among the fastest-growing
international companies in its sector.

Headquartered in London & with offices across Europe opening in Dubai, North
America and APAC, we empower businesses that want to trade and transact
internationally. We drive innovation through technology, providing businesses
with the tools they need to manage their international trade and support their
growth, including import lending, currency and risk products, and payment and
collection facilities.

As QA Automation Engineer you'll be involved with an Agile Team, helping
create automation frameworks based on risks and the most important regression
tests. We are looking for versatile candidates, who are able to adapt with
dynamic methodologies for internal projects. The software stack is mainly
based on Python/Django/Jenkins.

For more information on how to apply, please visit:
[https://jobs.lever.co/ebury/9c7af5c4-9956-4c8a-8687-0f67b1ad...](https://jobs.lever.co/ebury/9c7af5c4-9956-4c8a-8687-0f67b1ad6099?lever-
via=VQOIDEbLvW)

------
skyraider
MIRROR Fitness | Onsite in New York City / NYC | Full-Time

MIRROR ([https://www.mirror.co](https://www.mirror.co)) is the future of
fitness. Workout from your own home with any type of equipment (or none!).
We're growing rapidly and want to add top talent to our NYC-based engineering
team. Your work will be grounded in high-performance backend and frontend, but
will touch everything from Android to iOS to our physical hardware. If you're
tired of working on software-only web products and want something more, come
talk to us.

* Senior Backend Engineer *

Python 3 + Django. Docker, PostgreSQL, Elastic Container Service. Help us
build out high-volume workout data processing infrastructure, scale streaming
and on-demand video, and work directly with the hardware team to optimize
customer experience.

* Senior Frontend Engineer *

Build out our immersive checkout experience to drive sales, and engage your
data muscles to optimize conversions for one of the most visible fitness
products on the market.

React/Redux, TypeScript. Play with top-quality marketing and data analytics
tools including Segment, Amplitude, and the Google product suite.

Email: kristie+hn@mirror.co (hiring manager)

------
MerelvH
Stream.io ([https://getstream.io](https://getstream.io)) | Software engineers
| Amsterdam | preferably ONSITE | VISA | Full time

Stream is an API platform that powers feeds and chat for over 500 million end-
users, who access Stream via a blazing fast, highly-available and simple to
use API service.

We are an ambitious startup that is looking to expand:

\- Backend software engineer (Go)

\- Senior Python developer & Machine Learning

\- Junior/Intermediate iOS developer

\- Senior Javascript developer

\- .NET developer

\- Flutter developer

Stream has a casual social culture and offers a competitive salary and great
benefits. When it comes to software engineering, ownership and quality are
key: our goal is to deliver stable software that concentrates on solving only
the right problems. Our talented team is diverse, highly technical and
collaborative, which makes Stream a great place to learn and improve your
skills.

Our tech stack:

\- Go, Python, NodeJS

\- RocksDB, Postgresql, RabbitMQ

\- Django, Celery

\- AWS, Puppet, CloudFormation, Vagrant

\- Grafana, Graphite, ELK

\- Redis, Memcached

Want to join an excellent team and build great products used by millions of
users? If what we do sounds interesting, email me on merel@getstream.io or
head over to
[https://angel.co/company/stream](https://angel.co/company/stream)!

------
amoore95
Interos Inc. Full Time/ Onsite/Arlington, VA
[https://interos.applicantpro.com/jobs/986650.html](https://interos.applicantpro.com/jobs/986650.html)

You will design, code, implement and maintain both front-end and back-end
technologies. As one of our first Full-stack Engineers, you will have room to
shape your work and have an outsized impact on our product and our culture.
You will work across our tech stack to develop our enterprise-grade
application, help institute effective processes for ensuring our products have
quality code and minimal defects, collaborate with our VP of engineering,
founder and our customers on product features, and more. We're looking for
engineers who relish solving the hard-technical and analytics challenges and
diving into the subtle details that make products amazing. Being part of and
leading an innovative engineering team, you'll need solid hands-on experience
in Haskell as well as web technologies (HTML/CSS/JS, REST, JSON/XML) and
databases (Relational and NoSQL).

~~~
whb07
I applied a couple months back and nothing but silence. Which is weird
considering the size of the company. Really curious as to how well the FP pool
is stocked in the DC area! I figure you might have realized you need to grow
some talent in house.

------
inico
Embleema | Senior Full-Stack Engineer | New York City, NY | ONSITE |
[https://www.embleema.com/](https://www.embleema.com/) | Full-time

We're on a mission to put patients at the center of clinical research and
accelerate the availability of new treatments to un-treated patients with rare
diseases. To do so, we help patients reclaim control of their medical data,
connect directly with research studies and be compensated for sharing their
data. As part of the Techstars Blockchain Accelerator, we have raised $3.7M
and have developed partnerships with some of the top universities and
pharmaceutical companies in the world.

We're looking for someone who likes to solve big and meaningful problems to
help us accelerate our product development. Skills: 3+ years of experience
with React, Redux, React Native and Node. Interest for digital health and
healthcare data.

Feel free to contact us at: join.us at embleema dot com (Questions welcome!)
or to visit
[https://angel.co/company/embleema/jobs](https://angel.co/company/embleema/jobs)

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Virginia (Arlington and Dulles), Maryland (Annapolis
Junction), South Carolina (Greenville), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida
(Melbourne), Texas (Austin and San Antonio), Pennsylvania (State College) and
possibly others, all ONSITE. Citizenship is a job requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff similar to valgrind, debuggers,
manual disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write
our own low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA
Pro, ghidra, qemu, Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and
so on. Easily transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel
drivers, embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development,
symbolic execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing,
abstract interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers.
We work with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc, MIPS,
ARM/Thumb/AArch64, x86/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire from no-
degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer Engineering,
Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do. We're never
expected to take work home or be on call. Because of the citizenship
requirement, there is no chance that the work will be outsourced. Flex-time is
fairly extreme; some do randomish hours.

Location hints: Pick Arlington for a car-free life, subway included. Pick
Florida or Texas to live in a place with solid gun rights and no state income
tax. Pick Florida for almost no traffic or commute, surfing, and a median
house price of about $150,000.

You can email me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

------
threeio
SRE - Omnivore.io - Remote (US/CANADA) The Site Reliability Engineer is
responsible for the health and well-being of the production environment,
implementation of new and existing components, and maintaining and modernizing
the processes and methods used within our platform. They will be expected to
interface with the rest of the operations, development and business teams,
lead assigned projects, participate in peer mentoring and operate an always-on
production environment.

ESSENTIAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:

* Development of operational tools in Go/Python

* Streamline CI/CD process and green/blue deployment

* Optimize resource usage to meet KPI targets

* Maintain and evolve monitoring and notification systems

* Create and maintain documentation on new services, procedures, and requirements

* Participate in an on-call schedule established by your manager, and be ready and available while on-call to immediately diagnose and resolve incidents.

* Participate in the diagnosis and resolution of escalated critical emergency incidents.

[https://omnivore.applytojob.com/apply/ObT6mbdRBK/Site-
Reliab...](https://omnivore.applytojob.com/apply/ObT6mbdRBK/Site-Reliability-
Engineer)

------
balivandi
McKinsey & Company | Senior Software Architect | New York, NY; Boston, MA;
Waltham, MA | ONSITE | Full-Time |
[https://www.mckinsey.com/](https://www.mckinsey.com/)

We are building a Design System to implement our Firm's new Visual Identity
across all digital content and products. You will help us define and develop a
host of components, libraries, and generators to enable our development
community to rapidly and consistently produce modern web applications that are
speedy, scalable, maintainable, and adheres to our design system. Your skills
and opinions will help shape the next generation of digital products at our
Firm and beyond.

Looking for: \- 7+ Years of hands-on experience in building and deploying web
applications and systems

\- Expert knowledge of core web technologies (HTML, CSS, Javascript)

\- Expert knowledge of React and Webpack

\- Strong proficiency with middle tier and microservices architecture (Node)

\- Strong visual and aesthetic sense – a portfolio of past projects is a plus

Good to know: SASS, LESS, CSS pre-processors, Grunt, Gulp, NPM, Underscore,D3,
MySQL, MongoDB, AWS, Heroku, Cucumber, Karma, Mocha, Jasmine, Jenkins, Travis
CI, StyleDictionary, StoryBook.

Apply at [https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-
jobs/jobs/seniorsoft...](https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-
jobs/jobs/seniorsoftwarearchitect-ddls-26392)

Note: the posted description is a bit off. I'm the PM for the team. Please
apply to above link or forward resumes/questions to me at
besjon_alivandi@mckinsey.com

~~~
purplehazard
Hi, could you please share the interview process? Does it include the SHL
test?

------
mrdrmuffin
HealthRhythms | Senior Android Engineer | NYC | Full-time At HealthRhythms
[[https://healthrhythms.com](https://healthrhythms.com)] we are working to
make it easy to measure and care for everyone’s mental health. Our products
leverage real-time mobile measurements with data analysis and modeling to
create truly personalized just-in-time interventions. We are helping people
and their clinicians detect and characterize their mental health from
passively available data from their mobile phones.

We are funded by the NIH and we work with researchers, hospital/healthsystems,
as well as pharma companies.

We're looking for independent thinkers who care deeply about the problems
we're solving. Our mission is to redefine not only how we measure and treat
mental illness, but how we optimize wellbeing as a whole.

[Android Engineer]
[https://www.healthrhythms.com/s/android.pdf](https://www.healthrhythms.com/s/android.pdf)

Email us your resume and tell us a bit about yourself at
jobs@healthrhythms.com

We're looking forward to hearing from you!

------
jaxgeller
Upright Labs [https://uprightlabs.com](https://uprightlabs.com) | Washington,
DC | Fullstack engineer | Onsite | Full-Time

Upright Labs builds multichannel ecommerce software for retailers. We make it
really easy for second-hand retailers to manage inventory and sell online,
everywhere. Our software processes thousands of items each month and has
helped retailers sell millions in inventory.

Our stack is Rails on the backend with React.js with Typescript on the
frontend, backed by a Postgres DB. We run everything on AWS and Heroku,
logging with LogDNA, CI with Circle CI, error tracking with Sentry, and source
code on Github. We constantly evolve our stack and are always on the lookout
for new exciting technologies.

We are looking for our 3rd fullstack engineer hire to join a small but mighty
team of devs trying to make the best ecommerce software.

Apply at [https://angel.co/company/upright-
labs/jobs/356090-fullstack-...](https://angel.co/company/upright-
labs/jobs/356090-fullstack-engineer) or contact me directly by emailing
jackson at our domain.

------
manoharan
KeepTruckin (Connecting world's trucks with ELDs) | Engineering | US, Canada,
Pakistan | VISA sponsorship | ONSITE |
[https://keeptruckin.com/careers](https://keeptruckin.com/careers)

Join the fastest growing SaaS company that is valued at 1.4B USD.
[https://bit.ly/311f97A](https://bit.ly/311f97A)

What are we doing?

* We are bringing the trucking industry online.

* US government made it mandatory for trucks to use Electronic Logging Devices (ELDs) which monitors truck's health and drivers' hours of service etc.

* ELD devices are heart beats of trucks. They send tons of information about the truck to our servers.

* We design/manufacture our own ELD devices and we are creating software for those ELDs as well. We are developing software products other than ELDs as well. We have lot of work to do and interesting problems to solve.

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, GoLang, Java, Scala, ReactJS, graphQL, gRPC, AWS,
Kubernetes, Docker etc..

We are hiring BackEnd, Frontend, Android, iOS, Wireless connectivity lead and
Embedded Software engineers. We are hiring generalists as well.

1) Our revenue grew from 1M USD to 50M USD within 12 months.

2) We have engineers from Google, Twitter, Uber, etc.

3) We are valued at 1.4B USD.

4) Listed in Forbes Cloud 100 and recognized by Glassdoor as a “Best Place to
Work” in 2019 ( [https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-KeepTruckin-
EI...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-KeepTruckin-
EI_IE1018424.11,22.htm) )

Send me your resume: manoharan@keeptruckin.com

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Medior DevOps engineer | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE
€35k-50k p.a.

GUTS Tickets is a ticketing platform/service that puts an end to disgraceful
secondary ticket prices.

As a Medior DevOps engineer you will help us scale and maintain our services.
We're in a growing stage and therefore very open to discover and use new
technologies and explore how we can continuously improve our way of working.

We are looking for someone with as many as possible of the following
knowledge, capabilities:

\- CI / CD, GitLab, Cloud Provides (pref. AWS), containers

\- Infrastructure automation through ansible, terraform/cloudformation.

\- monitoring, analysis, and alerting tools, ELK, Grafana, Prometheus

\- Knowing what microservices, containerization, kubernetes are and know when
and when not to apply them.

Minimum qualifications: \- 1-3 years of successful DevOps experience

\- Experience with Amazon AWS or other Cloud Provider, docker, CI/CD

\- Living close to Amsterdam, NL

We offer: Competitive salary based on experience, Employee-based budget is
available, We have PS4 gaming-battles, ping-pong tournaments, Friday-afternoon
bbq/drinks on roof terrace, committed team-members from all over the world
(all on-site)

Send your CV to jobs(at)guts.tickets (soliciting is NOT appreciated)

------
peteratt
Stride | Android Engineer (all levels) | San Francisco, Remote (US-only)

At Stride we're working on a benefits suite for what we believe is an
underserved community – freelance and gig economy workers. We want to create
economic security for anyone who works for themselves. We offer an easy way
for 1099 workers to apply for health/dental/vision coverage. We're also
expanding to other spaces like tax, so as to make it financially accessible
for anybody who juggles multiple gigs, or is just pursuing a dream on their
own.

As a business, we sit on a unique position and have partnerships with a ton of
giant companies who want to better serve their workforce. It's rare that a
startup has a good mission and a good business, but here we are.

On the engineering side, we use Node, Python, Swift, Postgres, Akka and some
cool machine learning models you're going to love hearing about. More
particularly on Android, we're moving towards Kotlin at a fast pace (40% of
our codebase is Kotlin already, all new code is Kotlin) and we use a state-of-
the-art MVI architecture that's great to work on. Your work will be feature-
heavy, and you'll have tons of say on its architecture and infrastructure.

We have a beautiful office in SOMA (San Francisco) close to South Park, but we
also support and nurture remote workers. We offer fantastic benefits (after
all, it's our product!) and you'll be surrounded by the most driven, smartest
people I know. We have a supportive, productive culture that's respectful of
your own personal time and well-being.

[https://www.stridehealth.com/careers](https://www.stridehealth.com/careers)
but hit me up at pedro.tabio at stridehealth.com and let's talk :)

------
isabel32
Germany | Senior Frontend Engineer, Senior Software Engineer | Full Stack
Software Engineer | Senior Solution Architect | Project Manager | Berlin |

keylight is a full-service partner for digital strategies and technology
implementation. We are pioneers of professional subscribers acquisitions. We
help our clients and partners build long-lasting customer relationships, and
we love making scalable business models work, not only in our focus areas, but
also through all the stages of the IT project lifecycle.

We are looking for motivated candidates with unique talents who want to
achieve great things with us! You should have a genuine interest in new
technologies and a strong willingness to learn.

Please, apply through Angel.co, thank you.

[https://angel.co/l/2jTowS](https://angel.co/l/2jTowS)

[https://angel.co/l/2jTowJ](https://angel.co/l/2jTowJ)

[https://angel.co/l/2hkBfn](https://angel.co/l/2hkBfn)

[https://angel.co/l/2jTowK](https://angel.co/l/2jTowK)

------
hannamuller
Rollet |Mobile Developer | Full-time | Budapest ONSITE | React/React Native |
EU work permit

Join our engineering team and contribute to the brand new systems that power
drive-through payments around the world. We're pioneering services to make
urban driving, and parking, a much better experience.

We're looking for:1+ year of React / React Native working experience; Proven
JavaScript development track record; Experience in building applications on
top of REST APIs; Curiosity and a thirst for learning new things; Obsession
for well maintainable, high-quality code; English proficiency

What we offer: Opportunity to drive the development roadmap for an early-stage
company; Direct impact on solving real problems for a fast-growing customer
base; A truly excellent team to work with; The right tools and resources for
you to do the best work you can; Open opportunities for professional
development; An innovative, fast-paced culture; A healthy work-life balance.

Check more info & opportunities here
[https://www.rollet.hu/careers?lang=en](https://www.rollet.hu/careers?lang=en)

APPLY HERE jobs@rollet.hu

------
hagbarth
Pento | Full stack developer | EU | REMOTE ONLY |
[https://pento.io](https://pento.io)

Come join us building a new payroll product for European small/medium sized
businesses! A very conservative market with old competitors and products =
tons of potential. We are a remote team, which means we have no office and you
can work from wherever you want. We're all in on transparency, a great work
culture and teamwork. Founders are 500 Startups alums and have previously
worked on two startups, one of them out of Silicon Valley.

We're looking for a full stack web developer to join our remote team. Ideally,
you are a person who is not only proficient in frontend and backend work, but
also have some experience in DevOps and system architecture. As you will be
part of the early team, you should be a fast learner and be able to work in
different roles.

Read more here: [https://pentoaps.recruitee.com/o/full-stack-
developer?ref=hn](https://pentoaps.recruitee.com/o/full-stack-
developer?ref=hn) Or contact me: emil at company url

------
dbRM
OpSourced | DevOps Engineer | Full-Time | REMOTE | Hiring Junior to Senior
Levels

[https://opsourced.com](https://opsourced.com)

OpSourced is a team of DevOps Experts providing DevOps-as-a-Service, Lift &
Shift Operations, and project based DevOps consulting services for companies
around the globe. We give our customers the ability to reach out to us like
they would an internal DevOps team.

You'll work with all the major cloud providers and on-prem solutions, while
managing fleets of instances and containers, along with their automation,
orchestration, monitoring, and alert response. If you've ever wanted to work
at a scale that few companies do, you'll find the right challenge here with
us!

Minimum Qualifications :

* Proficient in Ruby, Python, Elixir, Java, or Javascript

* Experience with config management or automation frameworks. (i.e. Ansible / Terraform / Puppet / Capistrano)

* Experience maintaining production infrastructure in a Linux Environment.

* Strong DevOps experience and Customer Service mindset.

* Self Motivated and Diligent.

* Ability to participate in on-call/pager rotation.

* U.S. Residents Only.

Interested? Tell us what you can bring to the team by emailing
hiring@opsourced.com !

~~~
tinvaan
The header really should be REMOTE (US only).

------
griffinheart
TenTen | Tokyo, Japan | VISA for exceptional | ONSITE

[https://www.mytenten.com](https://www.mytenten.com) with offices in
Omotesando/Harajuku

We built our own hardware to control and interface with vending machines,
doing what the Web 2.0 did for Web. We’re truly full-stack so you can expect
to see Hardware/Firmware/IoT/Mobile/Web/Backend/Cellular/Bluetooth and others.

Firmware and embedded engineer

\- Experience in Linux based embedded systems in production

\- Experience in C/C++ based development

\- Experience with Linux kernel driver development (highly desired)

\- Experience with high-level programming language development such as Python
(desired)

\- Experience with Linux BSP creation (desired)

\- Experience with buildroot and/or yocto build systems (desired)

What we have is a Linux based embedded system that also has a hard real-time
processing component. The suitable candidate feels comfortable working with
Linux platform with core components written in C, but the application
architecture also utilizes high-level language components to provide the
overall service and speed up the development. Has confidence in participating
in low level debugging (logic analyzer etc), core dump analyzing of
application failures and also general configuration matters of Linux.

We’re looking for go-getters that enjoy taking ownership over problems and
seeing them driven to a solution, atm we prefer more experienced candidates to
pave the way.

You can reach me hugo at mytenten dot com, this position doesn't require
Japanese.

------
melindaaaaa
Dstillery | [https://dstillery.com](https://dstillery.com) | New York | Full-
time | Onsite

Dstillery is the leading custom audience solutions company, empowering brands
and their agencies to maximize the value of customer data and transform the
way they connect with their audiences.

Our premier product, Custom AI Audiences, is built by just-for-your-brand
Custom AI models that deliver the ideal combination of accuracy and scale.
Because Dstillery rescores candidates in and out of audiences every 24 hours,
our audiences are always up-to-date and on-target. That’s why brands across
Retail, CPG, Finance, Luxury, B2B, Telco, Travel, and Tech rely on Dstillery’s
audience solutions for branding and direct response initiatives to thrive.

We're looking for: __Senior Linux Systems Administrator __Site Reliability
Engineer __Backend Senior Software Engineer __Backend Software Engineer
__Senior Analyst __Product Manager

Read more and apply here:
[https://dstillery.com/careers/](https://dstillery.com/careers/)

------
aaronblohowiak
Netflix | Software Engineering Manager | Onsite | Los Gatos, CA

Quite a few manager positions within Cloud Infrastructure Engineering -- we're
responsible for things like container runtime, cloud networking,
failover/high-availability, capacity operations, cloud gateway (zuul.) If
you're an experienced manager into context over control and generally
interested in the infrastructure space, please reach out.

ablohowiak@netflix.com

------
brryant
Webflow | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco | Remote | Full-time |
[https://webflow.com/jobs](https://webflow.com/jobs)

Webflow is an all-in-one, no-code design and development platform for
businesses to build and grow powerful, custom websites visually. Developers
and designers alike use Webflow to create bespoke online experiences using
first-class web technologies:

CSS Grid: [http://webflow.com/grid](http://webflow.com/grid)

Flexbox: [http://flexbox.webflow.com](http://flexbox.webflow.com)

After Effects & Lottie: [https://university.webflow.com/courses/after-effects-
lottie](https://university.webflow.com/courses/after-effects-lottie)

We're hiring across the company and have several engineering roles open:

* Backend Software Engineer, Ecommerce

* Senior Infrastructure Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer, Growth

Check out our jobs page to learn more about the company, and the roles we're
hiring for! [https://webflow.com/jobs](https://webflow.com/jobs)

------
kmax12
Feature Labs, Inc. | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site |
[https://www.featurelabs.com](https://www.featurelabs.com)

At Feature Labs, we’re building automation technology to make machine learning
easier to use. We work on many unique and important machine learning
challenges with a focus on making sure machine learning isn’t just a
theoretical endeavor but has a real-world impact.

Currently, our stack is mostly Python on the backend (pandas, django,
sklearn), React for the front end, and AWS and docker for deployment. Above
all, we prioritize the ability to choose the right approach to solve a
problem.

We love open source and hope you do too:
[https://www.featurelabs.com/open](https://www.featurelabs.com/open)

Here is one of our most popular libraries:
[https://github.com/featuretools/featuretools](https://github.com/featuretools/featuretools)

Apply at
[https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/](https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/)

~~~
yashvijariwala
Hi, I did the coding challenge but no one got back to me.

------
chriscal
Octopart | New York City, NY | Multiple Positions | Full Time | Onsite

Octopart was founded in 2006 by three physics graduate students with a mission
to provide open and useful access to all aspects of electronic parts. From our
beginnings as one of the early Y Combinator-backed startups (YC W07) to our
acquisition by Altium in 2015, Octopart has consistently empowered electrical
engineers, buyers, and makers with open access to electronic part data and
industry leading part search, becoming the premier destination for electronic
part data in the industry today.

You'll be part of an entrepreneurial and supportive company whose employees
genuinely enjoy working together to overcome interesting challenges.

We use: Linux, Python, Go, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Looker, Redshift, AWS.

Open Positions: Senior Data Analyst * Frontend Software Engineer * Backend
Software Engineer * Director of Marketing * Client Services Representative *
Account Executive / Sales * More marketing and engineering roles coming soon

Full position details and info to apply:
[https://octopart.com/jobs](https://octopart.com/jobs)

------
romanr
HITASK.COM | ReactJs Developer | REMOTE |
[https://hitask.com](https://hitask.com)

We are fast growing SaaS product company with a distributed remote team.
Selling Softare-as-service solution on North American and Europe market.
Competing with some of top startups in the world, so you should be ready for
the game We enjoy what we build. Our customers love us. And if you feel you
can handle the challenge, we invite you to join us.

Requirements: ReactJS: 4+ years, Redux, Experience setting up projects,
creating best practices and taking control,

We offer: * Remote work, flexible work time * Organised and planned work
schedule, without rush or overtime * No bureaucracy * Interesting project,
possibility to learn a lot of new technologies and frameworks, attending
conferences. * Listening and supporting your ideas

Please get in touch with us and mention in your cover letter, why you think
you will be the best person for this position. contact us directly at
hiring@human-computer.com

------
alexh1
Datawallet GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Full-Time | Onsite | €50-€80k |
[https://datawallet.com](https://datawallet.com)

Datawallet offers an end-to-end data consent and identity management platform
which helps companies to navigate an increasingly complicated patchwork of
data regulation and consumer expectations. Privacy, data and marketing
officers alike can increase customer trust by utilizing Datawallet's hassle-
free, drag-and-drop workflow interface. The Datawallet admin dashboard
provides a customizable user interface to access the scalable, real-time data
change-log with a single source of truth across the enterprise, based on
blockchain technology.

Help us jumpstart the virtuous cycle of trust and data with irreproachable,
ethical data practices.

With most of us wearing many hats in our day to day work, we're looking for
experienced software engineers at all levels of the stack. Proficiency with
any of the following will be essential:

\- Node.js and Go

\- AWS (ECS, S3, AmazonMQ, RDS, SQS and Lambda are our most used technologies
from AWS)

\- Docker

\- Cosmos SDK (Polkadot experience also welcomed)

\- Terraform

\- Browser extensions

\- Continuous integration / development

To apply send an email to careers@datawallet.com

------
jags-v
Fabric Group | Australia - Melbourne

At Fabric we bring together a network of consultants and engineers to help
solve business problem. We are always on the look out for creative
Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object-Oriented and
Functional Skills.Our approach leans heavily on devops, agile and lean
principles.

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, JS, AWS/Azure, Python, Node.js, React,
Angular

Requirement: 3+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Take-home coding assignment, Pair programming interview,
Technical Interview(s), Leadership

Roles :

We are currently looking for the following roles

    
    
        Mobile Developer - Senior and Lead Consultant 
        Full-Stack Developer all levels (Preferred .Net/ Java/ Javascript)
        Software Developers Consultant (Preferred .Net/ Java/Javascript) 1-2 yrs exp
        Quality Analyst Senior and Lead Consultant (Test Automation)
        Business Analyst  1-2 yr exp
    

[https://www.fabricgroup.com.au/](https://www.fabricgroup.com.au/)

Contact: jagannath(dot)vaikuntham(at)fabricgroup(dot)com(dot)au

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
aretec_ny
SEC | Application Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE | $100-140K

We're building the U.S. Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation of
analytic platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. We’re
looking for high-quality developers to design and build state-of-the-art, big
data applications. Our world-class developers become full-stack experts and
educated about the financial markets and security regulations.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former
finance people. We use a modern stack of python, pandas,
JavaScript/Typescript, React, and other supporting technologies (e.g. flask,
klein, Node, R, and kdb+/q).

We’re hiring for 1 position:

1) Backend developer (2+ years of software development experience, proficient
with Linux, proficient with some of our stack)

The ideal candidate will also have some experience in:

\- Cloud development

\- Financial security markets/investing

\- Data science

If you meet the above qualifications, please apply! We offer great pay and
perks.

Candidates must have worked/studied in US for a minimum of 3 years and be able
to work onsite in New York City. For more information or to apply, please send
your resume to careers@aretecinc.com.

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | Rails engineers | Full Time | Washington DC | On-site |
[https://www.givecampus.com/careers#engineering](https://www.givecampus.com/careers#engineering)

GiveCampus builds fundraising software for colleges, universities, and K-12
schools. The company is 4 years old, profitable, and serves more than 700
schools, including 30 of the Top 50-ranked colleges in the United States.
We're backed by Y Combinator and YC's CEO listed us among the 20 YC companies
that he expects to be a household name by 2020
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296)).
You can read a bit more about what we do in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions)).

We're looking for full-stack Rails engineers with at least 2 years of
professional experience. Our current team was previously with Facebook,
Amazon, and Intel.

We're looking for people who like having ownership of the product, and can own
the process from idea to development to deployment and maintenance. You should
also believe education is important, and really care about it.

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, please reach out to careers@givecampus.com with
a bit about why you're passionate about education, and a project you've
working on that you're particularly proud of.

------
gabidalo
Lightcurve| Backend Software Engineer & more| Gabriela D'Alò, Berlin | ONSITE
| [https://lightcurve.io](https://lightcurve.io)

In close cooperation with the Lisk Foundation we are developing a Blockchain
platform by developers for developers to fulfil our mission - to make
blockchain technology accessible.

We're hiring for three specific positions:

\- Senior Backend Developer with excellent Node.js skills -
[https://www.lightcurve.io/career/platform-senior-backend-
dev...](https://www.lightcurve.io/career/platform-senior-backend-developer)

\- Backend QA Engineer with experience in writing unit/functional tests -
[https://www.lightcurve.io/career/qa-
engineer](https://www.lightcurve.io/career/qa-engineer)

\- Backend Security Engineer with a peer to peer system and networking
background - [https://www.lightcurve.io/career/security-
specialist](https://www.lightcurve.io/career/security-specialist)

------
arthurk
GO.Exchange | QA Engineer | Bangkok, Thailand | Onsite | Full Time | VISA
SPONSORSHIP | [https://go.exchange](https://go.exchange)

At GO.Exchange, our goal is to build a cryptocurrency exchange platform that
is used and trusted by people all around the world. We are committed to
pushing the standard for what a trusted exchange should be.

We’re working hard to build something great: creating a beautiful and
intuitive interface, engineering a rock-solid infrastructure, treating our
customers right with a world-class support team, and engaging with our
community in novel ways.

GO.Exchange is building a state of the art crypto to crypto exchange with a
focus on user experience and security. As the team continues to build its
platform, quality assurance is an integral part of ensuring that GO.Exchange
maintains a level of excellence that our users deserve. We are looking for a
strong QA Engineer with technical background and strong Test Engineering or QA
experience. The QA Engineer will work alongside the engineering team to
continue to provide an excellent product for a global user-based platform. As
a QA Engineer, you will help test and find errors by creating and implementing
creative and effective strategies for quality coordination and testing as well
as suggesting solutions to identified quality problems.

[https://omise.breezy.hr/p/4e58330cc086-go-exchange-qa-
engine...](https://omise.breezy.hr/p/4e58330cc086-go-exchange-qa-engineer)

GO.Exchange and it's parent company Omise has many more job offerings, please
check
[https://omise.breezy.hr/?#positions](https://omise.breezy.hr/?#positions) for
the full list.

------
dcposch
Dynasty | Engineer | Los Angeles LA / Venice, CA | ONSITE

We're making AI for real estate. Our business is growing and we really need
you to help expand our bot’s capabilities, consolidate, simplify, and scale.

We have six engineers, and we started in Summer 2017.

Our first product is Lisa, an agent that leases houses and apartments. Our
clients now include some of the biggest companies in real estate.

People perceive a human leasing agent, texting from a nearby area code.
Everyone who inquires gets a text back in a minute. If there's a question the
bot can't answer, it goes to human fallback.

Lisa talks to thousands of leads an hour, and almost none ever ask "are you a
bot". The hybrid AI (bot+human fallback) responds to most messages fully
automatically, but still passes for human!

Speaking for myself, this is one of the most fun and technically challenging
projects I’ve worked on.

We offer competitive salary and benefits.

Required: speed, pragmatism, a penchant for simplicity.

ML: Python, Tensorflow. Backend: Java. Frontend: React, Typescript, GraphQL,
Apollo.

(Experience with any of those is nice but not required. Tell us about your
past projects and what motivates you!)

If you’re interested, please email me: dc@dynasty.com

------
chrisBob
University of Michigan | Ann Arbor, MI | Full-Time | Onsite | $52-$62k

[http://careers.umich.edu/job_detail/179036/research_software...](http://careers.umich.edu/job_detail/179036/research_software_programmer_associate_-
_python_matlab)

My team is hiring a junior Research Support Programmer. We are setup as an
internal consulting service for the college of LSA that takes any programming
job a research lab needs help with. We are looking for someone ready to
learn/write/debug whatever the labs need. The listing specifically asks for
someone with 1 year of MATLAB or Python experience (our two most common
languages) so that you can hit the ground running, but you will be asked to
take on a wide variety of work. In the first few years, this will include
working with a lot of new languages and technologies.

Last month we posted this as an intermediate position and did not get a good
candidate pool, so we are trying again with a slightly different posting for
someone more junior.

Feel free to email me with any questions, but you must apply through the link
above.

------
vt102
Discovery, Inc. |
[https://corporate.discovery.com/careers/](https://corporate.discovery.com/careers/)
| Sterling, VA or Knoxville, TN USA | Full time | ONSITE but flexible

[https://careers-discovery.icims.com/jobs/24526/cloud-
enginee...](https://careers-discovery.icims.com/jobs/24526/cloud-engineer/job)

Discovery own HGTV, Food Network, Investigation Discovery, EuroSport, and
more. We have one of the largest AWS installations in the world.

We are seeking a cloud engineer/DevOps engineer based out of Sterling, VA, or
Knoxville, TN.

Requirements:

* 3 or more years in IT operations or engineering

* Amazon Web Services experience preferred, or transferable cloud experience

* Significant Linux expertise, particularly RHEL or Fedora-based distributions

* Shell scripting and automation experience

* Strong IT and operational knowledge and skills

* Must have the legal right to work in the United States

Preferred Experience:

* Google Cloud experience; Development experience, especially Python

* Infrastructure as code experience, especially CloudFormation and Terraform

* CI/CD experience, especially Jenkins and Spinnaker; Kubernetes and container experience

------
ellisd
Nuna ([https://www.nuna.com](https://www.nuna.com)) | San Francisco / DC |
Full-time | ONSITE | Visa Transfer

We build data and analytics solutions that will help shift the US healthcare
system to one based on value and quality. Our technical challenges are complex
and compelling, and the work we do has the potential to impact millions of
lives. We partner with healthcare plans, providers, and the government.

Data can be a powerful driver of change—but only when it’s acted upon with
empathy. Our technology, data, and analytics solutions help healthcare payers,
and providers get the answers they need to make quality care more affordable
for millions of people.

Open positions include:

* Product Security Engineer (SF)

* Infrastructure Engineer (SF or DC)

* Software Engineer - Web Engineering (SF)

* Software Engineer - Data Infrastructure (SF)

* Senior Product Manager, Enterprise (SF)

Jobs Board: [https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs](https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs)

Backend Tech Stack: AWS/GCP, Java, Spark, Scala, R, Python, Bash, Go

Web Tech Stack: Python backend (Django), React, Typescript

Compensation: market salary & equity. We are well funded.

Questions? Contact via email: recruiting+hn@( our domain )

------
alexu
Seattle (Capitol Hill) | Software Engineer | Full-Time | Onsite / partial
remote | [https://shiprush.com](https://shiprush.com) | $120K-$160K

We are a small team (part of Descartes Systems) building shipping solutions
for eCommerce (some packages you receive from Amazon/eBay are processed by our
technology). Our technical stack is C#, ASP.NET, JavaScript, Backbone, MS SQL
Server, NHibernate, Elasticsearch, Redis. There are plenty of opportunities to
learn and try new technologies.

Requirements: 2+ years as a senior developer, Expert in C# .NET and
JavaScript, Understanding of general computer science concepts, object-
oriented design, refactoring, design patters and trade-offs, Great problem-
solving skills and ability to independently learn, Bachelor's degree (degree
in Computer Science or another engineering/scientific field preferred)

Apply
[https://career17.sapsf.com/sfcareer/jobreqcareer?jobId=1336&...](https://career17.sapsf.com/sfcareer/jobreqcareer?jobId=1336&company=thedescart)

------
tnle236
Blockstack (YC S14) | New York, NY or Remote | Full-Time, Onsite or Remote |
[https://blockstack.org](https://blockstack.org)

Blockstack is a decentralized computing platform. It’s the easiest way to
build decentralized apps that can scale. Blockstack PBC, a public benefit
corp, is dedicated to building the core Blockstack protocols and developer
platform. Blockstack PBC’s mission is to enable an open, decentralized
internet which will benefit all internet users by giving them more control
over information and computation.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack](https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack)

Here are our open roles:

\- All Open Positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack?lever-
source=keyvalues](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack?lever-source=keyvalues)

\- Technical Developer Evangelist - North America:
[https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/6b3c18c7-a78f-47b7-b418-211...](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/6b3c18c7-a78f-47b7-b418-211f4922c293?lever-
source=keyvalues)

\- Developer Experience Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/a7b4754b-acee-4098-9795-9df...](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/a7b4754b-acee-4098-9795-9df182f10ce2?lever-
source=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Our engineering team builds software using JavaScript/ES6,
TypeScript, React, Redux, Swift, and Objective-C on the frontend and Rust,
Python, bash, and Bitcoin Core on the backend.

------
dennisko-sm
Searchmetrics | Frontend Developer Mid/Senior | React/Node | Berlin, Germany |
FULL-TIME | [https://www.searchmetrics.com/](https://www.searchmetrics.com/)

Hey, come be one of my new colleagues at Searchmetrics! We are looking for a
JavaScript developer (Mid level or Senior) who is proficient with React,
Node.js and GraphQL.

You could:

\- work on a huge modern React+GraphQL codebase in a great diverse team

\- build interactive visualizations and reusable components for large search
data sets

\- extend our GraphQL "BFF" (Backend For Frontend) written in Node.js

\- get into data processing and applied machine learning

We work in cross-functional teams, do a lot of integration & E2E testing and
deploy to production every day (except Fridays!). Within the frontend
department we have autonomy to make our own decisions on tech stack and best-
practices and every member has a voice in that process. Our office is located
in a nice area in Berlin but we have the opportunity to work from home a few
times a months. The company provides a lot of benefits such as training and
support in order to work effectively, comprehensive sports memberships and/or
wellness programs, regular team and company events, company breakfast, brown
bag sessions, pizza days and as much coffee/drinks/fruit as you want.

If thats sound like a place where you would want to work, please apply at
[https://searchmetrics.recruitee.com/o/senior-frontend-
develo...](https://searchmetrics.recruitee.com/o/senior-frontend-developer-in-
berlinmfx)

cheers,

Dennis (Frontend Dev @ Searchmetrics)

------
BKryslak
UP42 | [https://up42.com](https://up42.com) | ONSITE | Berlin | Full-time |
Lead Backend Engineer

UP42 brings data from satellites, drones, and IoT devices together with
analytics tools to detect changes, monitor trends, and identify objects. We’re
making it easy to not only see our planet but to understand it too.

We're looking for a Lead Backend Engineer (m/f/x) who will technically lead a
team of 6 Backend Engineers (and help us hire more next year) and work on the
backend tech stack (Java Spring Boot, Kubernetes, Terraform, GCP).

We are creating a developer’s platform for geospatial data and satellite
imagery. Think a plug-and-play CI/CD pipeline for geospatial data. We provide
the infrastructure and data to users, where they solely have to focus on
implementing their models instead of the machinery behind it. The startup is
well-funded by a world-leading aerospace company.

Apply here: [https://up42gmbh.recruitee.com/o/lead-backend-engineer-
mfx](https://up42gmbh.recruitee.com/o/lead-backend-engineer-mfx)

------
rizz0
Poki — [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) | Amsterdam | Onsite |
Full-Time

Poki is an online playground with 30 million users around the world. With a
team of 25 we build a web game platform that helps game developers achieve
success, and brings fun games to kids of all ages around the world.

We’re a bootstrapped company where development, data and design come together.

We are looking for:

• Senior Product Designer - [https://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-
designer/en](https://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-designer/en)

• Senior Front-end Developer - [https://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-
developer-1/en](https://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-developer-1/en)

• Full-Stack Web Developer - [https://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-
developer/en](https://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-developer/en)

• Senior Back-End Developer - [https://jobs.poki.com/senior-back-end-devops-
developer/en](https://jobs.poki.com/senior-back-end-devops-developer/en)

#Stack: Go, Node, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Docker, Google Cloud Platform. We
believe in giving smart and creative people the freedom and autonomy to do
great work.

Apply: [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) Engineering & Culture:
[http://blog.poki.com](http://blog.poki.com) Website:
[http://poki.com/](http://poki.com/)

------
kppullin
NEXT Trucking | El Segundo, CA (Headquarters) & Irvine / Orange County, CA |
Onsite | Full-time

NEXT Trucking builds software for modernizing & optimizing drayage, the
process of moving shipping containers from ports to local warehouses, with a
focus on 'Drivers First'. This video, featuring our CEO Lidia Yan, describes
the business and market opportunity much better than I can:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHHI3vaqCS4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHHI3vaqCS4)

We're hiring software developers, platform/SREs, data engineers & scientists,
UI/UX designers, product managers, project managers, and more:
[https://www.nexttrucking.com/careers/](https://www.nexttrucking.com/careers/)

Highlights of our tech stack include Java + Spring Boot, React + React Native,
Storybook, GraphQL, Node, NestJS, PostgreSQL, OpenTracing (Jaeger), Kafka, and
deployed to AWS + Kubernetes via Terraform. We write lots of tests (perhaps
even too many!), are continuously learning & improving our processes, open
source friendly, and have a warm, inclusive, & welcoming culture.

We're also not picky about candidates having used the same technologies we use
today, having hired developers with heavy backgrounds in C#, Angularjs,
Python, Perl, etc.

Who am I? I'm Kevin, an IC working primarily from our Irvine location on
platform and infrastructure bits, and would love to have more folks from
Orange County seize the opportunity to work for a well funded series-C
startup, without having to deal with LA traffic : ) I'm more than happy to
chat and answer questions, so please feel free to shoot me an email:
kevinp@nexttrucking.com .

~~~
7thaccount
Do y'all not use an optimization solver as well like CPLEX or GUROBI for MIP
or LP models?

------
yeag123
Quoteapro Inc | Software Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite or Remote | Full
Time | [https://quoteapro.com](https://quoteapro.com)

Quoteapro is helping increase the global recycling rate by automating the
complex world of scrap metal brokerage. We work with scrap yards and end
processors to safely broker containers of recycled material worldwide. We
build tools to grow domestic scrap processors network of buyers and automate
tasks needed to sell in the export market.

Full job posting: [https://angel.co/l/2iPxPG](https://angel.co/l/2iPxPG)

Ideally you'd be:

-Detail and process oriented -As excited about developing innovative software as we are -Want to be part of a team of creative, confident, thoughtful people who are enthusiastic about increasing the level of global recycling -Comfortable working in an early-stage startup environment where things move extremely fast and requirements change frequently -Comfortable and have previous experience working with distributed team members

If you're interested please email nick@quoteapro.com.

------
rudeboot
ReaQta | Scala Backend Engineer | Amsterdam | Onsite | Full-Time |
[https://reaqta.com/team/join-us](https://reaqta.com/team/join-us)

We're ReaQta, an Amsterdam cybersecurity start-up founded in 2014, and we're
looking for an ambitious Scala Lead to develop and maintain the backend of our
flagship product, ReaQta-Hive.

As our Scala Lead, you'll have a hand in all parts of the product lifecycle,
from development to deployment, testing, and release

You'll need to ensure the throughput, stability, and scalability of our
backend while it receives and processes event data from the endpoints we
protect.

Our backend stack includes akka, akka-streams, akka-persistence, cassandra,
elasticsearch, rabbitmq, python, nginx/nchan

Experience with these technologies is preferred, but not mandatory.
Transferrable experience with reactive programming or NoSQL databases works
fine by us!

If this role seems interesting to you, drop your CV at
[https://reaqta.com/team/join-us](https://reaqta.com/team/join-us)

------
ivanmaeder
Archangel Imaging | Oxfordshire, UK | VISA

Currently looking for…

    
    
      • Back-end or full-stack JavaScript
    
      • Computer vision
    
      • Embedded software
    
      • Hardware prototyping
    

The level of experience is flexible. VISA sponsorship is available. Some
REMOTE work may be possible.

About us:

    
    
      • Startup building and deploying AI technology in remote areas (e.g., for wildlife protection)
    
      • Small team working in three core areas: machine learning, hardware, and software
    
      • Interested in building an amazing team, learning, growing, giving everyone a voice, and generally building cool things we can all be proud of
    
      • We're currently starting to create a brand-new platform using various types of IoT and ML/AI devices, including cameras, sensors, drones…
    
      • Our office is in the Harwell Campus "space cluster" close to Oxford and about an hour by train to London
    

If you're interested check out the site or write directly.

[https://archangelgroup.breezy.hr/](https://archangelgroup.breezy.hr/)

recruitment@archangel.im

------
Wheelsforlife
Wheels | West Hollywod, LA | Senior/Mid Software Engineers| Onsite WFH days
available | Full-time |
[https://www.Takewheels.com](https://www.Takewheels.com) Wheels is a last-
mile, shared electric vehicle platform changing the current landscape in
dockless mobility. From an engineering perspective, we are focused on solving
three key problems: (1) move fast to drive growth but design systems that can
scale, (2) build a team of extremely talented engineers, and (3) build a
culture where engineers are empowered and responsible for the products

We are currently Seeking- iOS, Android, Backend (python), Devops and Front-end
Engineers

Apply at: iOS -
[https://jobs.lever.co/getwheelsapp/def0b4da-f87d-4590-b00c-e...](https://jobs.lever.co/getwheelsapp/def0b4da-f87d-4590-b00c-ecc77f62105f)

Android-
[https://jobs.lever.co/getwheelsapp/95d79a40-6783-4c3d-b51a-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/getwheelsapp/95d79a40-6783-4c3d-b51a-8aa295dbf329)

Backend -
[https://jobs.lever.co/getwheelsapp/ceaac367-b078-4bb3-b849-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/getwheelsapp/ceaac367-b078-4bb3-b849-731b5b7bdc53)

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded by top-tier VCs.

Recent articles on us: forbes.com/sites/dbloom/2019/01/23/wheels-minibike-
dockless-electric-launches-37-million-lyft-uber-bird/#7cbe63047775
[https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20190326005221/en](https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20190326005221/en)

------
briznad
Thrilling | full stack/frontend engineers | full-time | LA, NY, SF or US
REMOTE | [https://shopthrilling.com](https://shopthrilling.com)

At Thrilling we're helping traditional brick-and-mortar vintage apparel stores
sell their clothing online for the first time. Vintage and secondhand clothing
has a huge role to play in improving the environmental impact of the Fashion
industry, and by partnering with local stores we can leverage their unique,
curated inventories and help small business owners to compete in the global
economy. We aim to do good, and do well. Our name comes from the thrill of the
hunt, and we're working to bring the same excitement of shopping the best
vintage stores, online. Read more about us here:
[https://www.entrepreneur.com/amphtml/325805](https://www.entrepreneur.com/amphtml/325805)

We're looking for engineers 2 & 3 to join me and the rest of our small and
growing team to help us change the landscape of online vintage and secondhand
shopping. We need hungry self-starters with prior experience shipping
production software. Fashion is a diverse industry and we reflect and value
that at our company. Having recently closed our seed round of funding we're
rapidly expanding. Our software projects include an app for efficient
uploading of products and inventory management, as well as our customer-facing
ecom marketplace. In addition to building out those systems there are new ones
to create that have yet to be specced. Your work will have a massive impact on
our growth and success.

Here's some of the tools we currently use: Angular, TypeScript, Ionic,
GraphQL, GitHub, Jira, Firebase, Google Cloud, Heroku, Imgix, and many others.

Here's some of the areas we're expanding into: ML, computer vision,
recommendation systems, and always, always killer UX.

If this sounds interesting, email me at tech@shopthrilling.com.

------
samsarainc
Samsara | San Francisco, Atlanta, and London | Onsite |
[https://www.samsara.com](https://www.samsara.com)

Samsara builds sensor systems that combine wireless sensors with easy-to-use
software to help businesses of all sizes bring their physical operations
online. We aim to make sensors easy to deploy and their data easy to consume,
so our customers can deploy them by the millions and in places they've never
been used before.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara](https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara)

See all of our open roles:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara?t=fe045f341](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara?t=fe045f341)

Tech Stack: We use Golang for our backend, Typescript and React for our web
client, GraphQL to fetch data from our backend, and React Native for our
mobile app. Direct experience with these technologies is not required.

------
takescoop
Scoop|Sr.iOS Engineer & Sr.Android Engineer|San Francisco, CA|Full
Time|Onsite|www.takescoop.com/careers

Scoop brings co-workers and neighbors together to enjoy a smooth carpooling
experience—unlocking new opportunities to create friendships, improve their
well-being, and make the most of their valuable time.

Learn more in Crunchbase: [https://news.crunchbase.com/news/scoop-
raises-60m-for-corpor...](https://news.crunchbase.com/news/scoop-
raises-60m-for-corporate-carpooling-as-gridlock-ruins-america/)

In this role, you will:

* Provide technical leadership and architectural guidance

* Represent engineering to collaborate with product managers on product features

* Partner with the CTO and technical leads to shape architectural vision and engineering roadmap

* Coach and mentor other engineers on design principles and best practices

* Work on engineering and company-wide initiatives

You should:

* Be knowledgeable about the iOS ecosystem and user interactions

* Care deeply about quality

* Have experience with or very eager to learn test-driven development

* Love mentoring and collaborating with other engineers

* Have hands on mobile development experience, experience on multiple mobile platforms (Android and iOS) a huge plus

------
mrspeaker
Bellish | Team Lead | Melbourne, Australia | Full-time | Onsite ("local
remote") | [https://bellish.co](https://bellish.co)

We are searching for an experienced developer and strategic technology leader
to help us develop unique software for the knitting makers and designers - and
to create a domain-specific language specification in order to modernise
digital creation tools for our growing army of knitting fans!

The stack is primarily based on serverless Node.js (powering our React and
React Native TypeScript applications) running on AWS. We value functional and
maintainable code, creative thinking, and software leadership.

Our community is growing and we're just getting into the exciting phase of
startup land. The team is largely based in Melbourne, but mostly work "local
remote" (meeting regularly, but largely working remotely). If you want to know
more about the role, send me an email: earle@makingthingsapp.com

------
remoquete
Ohpen| Barcelona or Amsterdam | FULLTIME | ONSITE |
[https://ohpen.com](https://ohpen.com) We are a building a core banking engine
in AWS. The team is growing!

\- Frontend Developer (React) - Barcelona -
[https://grnh.se/ac94f8921](https://grnh.se/ac94f8921)

\- Software Engineer (.NET) - Barcelona -
[https://grnh.se/4a2b407e1](https://grnh.se/4a2b407e1)

\- Software Engineer (.NET) - Amsterdam -
[https://grnh.se/19a9b8591](https://grnh.se/19a9b8591)

\- QA Automation Engineer - Barcelona:
[https://grnh.se/dc693ba41](https://grnh.se/dc693ba41)

\- Head of Security & Risk Monitoring - Amsterdam:
[https://grnh.se/832a7c6c1](https://grnh.se/832a7c6c1)

\- Cloud Engineer (AWS) - Barcelona:
[https://grnh.se/5efee4b31](https://grnh.se/5efee4b31)

Got questions? Email me at fbenedetti[at]ohpen[dot]com

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site Come work at the 8th highest
trafficked website in the world. We are looking for:

-Senior Product Manager

-Product Manager

-Senior PHP Developers

-Senior Software Developer - Java

-Data Scientist

-UI/UX Designers

-SQA Analyst

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN. More info on pornhub.com/jobs

We are also having a recruiting event in Montreal on October 30th. Please
reach out to jobs@pornhub.com for more information.

------
dizone
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

Selected as Washington's #1 Place to work! At Textio, we're changing the way
people write. We predict how your writing will perform based on previous real-
world results from similar documents. We have some of the largest companies in
the world as customers, and we're hiring engineers across the board to help us
solve difficult problems. We have a tight-knit, friendly, and experienced
team, an incredible product, and a bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: Data Science Manager - Analytics, Director of Language
Engineering, Senior Frontend Engineer - Applications Team, Account Executive,
Market Development Representative, Senior Account Executive - Seattle, New
York, London, HR Manager

------
placementsio
Placements.io | Full Stack, Backend Engineers, ML Engineer (Seattle, New York,
or London) | [https://placements.io](https://placements.io)

Listings here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/placementsio](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/placementsio)

At Placements.io, we believe that we're partially contributing to helping save
content on the internet. How? We think that if we make it more efficient for
publishers to sell, fulfill, and bill media without middle-men; they will be
more profitable and potentially, provide a better user experience. We're a
SaaS company that makes revenue management software, integrations-as-a-
service, and analytics.

Stack is ReactJS, RoR, Go, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch, AWS, GCP

Either way, we've grown 400% YoY and there's a ton of greenfield opportunities
across the stack. The engineering team is ex-Amazon, Microsoft, and Google who
went to Stanford, UW, and Waterloo.

Please reach out to team@placements.io for more info!

~~~
maxmonlt
Are you hiring or considering remote devops/sre roles?

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco,
Barcelona, Budapest ONSITE or REMOTE | Backend Engineer, Software Architect

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch

* We're a ~40-person team (SF, Barcelona, Budapest, and remote) on a mission to help companies build better software faster

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring for:

\- Senior backend engineer

\- Software architect

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
ian_neuralink
Neuralink (www.neuralink.com) | Software Engineer, Robotics Team | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE, VISA | Full-time

Neuralink is building high bandwidth brain computer interfaces. Our approach
requires a surgical robot to manipulate and safely insert hundreds of ~50um x
~5um x ~20mm electrodes. The robotics team is looking for good software
engineers to join us. You don't need to be a robotics engineer, but you should
have proficiency in C++ and a desire to work on high reliability safety
critical systems.

For more context on the robotics work we have here, you can check out this
paper on one of our older systems:
[https://www.biorxiv.org/content/biorxiv/early/2019/07/18/703...](https://www.biorxiv.org/content/biorxiv/early/2019/07/18/703801.1.full.pdf)

Also, here are some videos of that same version of robot in action (warning:
brain images in the 2nd and 3rd!):

1\. Insertion into parafilm over agar (
[https://youtu.be/YmI6FIV1zXU](https://youtu.be/YmI6FIV1zXU) )

2\. View of moving brain while placing targets (
[https://youtu.be/M6xC5rJGeYQ](https://youtu.be/M6xC5rJGeYQ) )

3\. View of insertion cycle at 1/4 speed (
[https://youtu.be/goJJYJH8fhE](https://youtu.be/goJJYJH8fhE) )

You can apply directly here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neuralink/07224f06-f535-48bb-b733-b63c...](https://jobs.lever.co/neuralink/07224f06-f535-48bb-b733-b63c43b2b3f2)

Or feel free to email me at: ian@neuralink.com

------
0xsra0x
Security Risk Advisors | DevOps Engineer | (REMOTE, USA) | Full Time We're
hiring a DevOps Engineer! We’re rapidly improving our primary application
VECTR ([http://vectr.io/](http://vectr.io/)) with state-of-the-art enterprise
software features. We’re looking for new team members to help us grow VECTR
and build additional information security tools. This is an outstanding
opportunity to work in a growing niche and interact with well-known client
organizations. Responsibilities include installation and maintenance of VECTR
(Dockerized Java/Tomcat, AngularJS, and MongoDB stack) deployed in cloud
environments (AWS, Azure) and on client servers. DevSecOps Client Assessments:
app development standards, secure SDLC evaluation, and product selection, etc.
Check it out:
[https://securityriskadvisors.workable.com/j/249133CB34?viewe...](https://securityriskadvisors.workable.com/j/249133CB34?viewed=true)

Security Risk Advisors | Red Team Operator | (Philadelphia, PA) | Full Time
Become a part of our Red Team! We're looking for people to help improve our
capabilities in performing stealthy, highly targeted attacks against our
clients. We want someone who doesn't blanch when it comes to using certutil to
reconstruct a base64 encoded payload on a Windows server because the upload
capacity was too limited to upload the full payload. Someone who is willing to
write a perl script to forward ports on a GNU/Linux server to pivot into a
privileged network. If that and writing custom web-shells and creating custom
attacks for specific client profiles interest you, this is the role for you.
[https://securityriskadvisors.workable.com/jobs/1019623](https://securityriskadvisors.workable.com/jobs/1019623)

------
ninetax
Culture Biosciences | Software Engineer | South San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
Fulltime |
[https://www.culturebiosciences.com/](https://www.culturebiosciences.com/)

Write software to make cells grow in custom made robots! We're a 16 person
startup, we build our own hardware in our own lab and we need a great addition
to our software team of 3 to help keep the cells, robots, and customers happy.

This can involve writing software at all levels of the stack. No specific
experience required other than writing good software and being curious.

I joined 10 months ago and I can not emphasize enough how much fun it has
been. The people are kind and trustful, the environment is one of curiosity
and exploration, and I always look forward to going to work.

If you're interested in chatting send our CTO an email:
matt@culturebiosciences.com

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cultureroboticscom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cultureroboticscom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAHJERNKeFJzd2c)

------
linuxguy2
Apptio | Infrastructure Engineer II | Full-time | Bellevue WA or Remote | US
Citizen | $130k DOE

Apptio is the business management system of record for hybrid IT. We transform
the way IT runs its business and makes decisions. With our cloud-based
applications, IT leaders manage, plan, and optimize their technology
investments across on-premises and cloud.

You will be a member of our globally distributed public sector operations team
splitting your time between unplanned incident or internal support work and
planned projects from our the current sprint. Typical work involves
troubleshooting application instances, resizing containers, improving
automation for deployments, patching, security compliance, and much more. We
work with technologies like Puppet, AWS, and terraform. Our environment
consists of cloud deployments.

Contact me: gwalters [at] [thecompany].com if interested or apply via the
link[1].

[1] - [https://www.apptio.com/company/careers/job-
openings?gh_jid=1...](https://www.apptio.com/company/careers/job-
openings?gh_jid=1854041)

------
justswim
Kapwing | San Francisco (SF), California (CA) | Onsite |
[https://www.kapwing.com](https://www.kapwing.com) We're a series A stage
company building next-gen creative tools (think Google Docs for images and
video). We think content creation should be easier, accessible, and more
collaborative.

We're looking for full-stack engineers that are interested in building a
polished, consumer facing product that enables many content creation use
cases. This job consists of everything from building the frontend tools to
making sure our backend is scalable and reliable.

We're backed by top investors including CRV, KPCB, Shasta, Village Global, and
we have 35k+ videos made on our site every day. We have a culture of doing a
lot of random things to grow our company and we write a lot about our startup
journey on our blog:
[https://www.kapwing.com/blog](https://www.kapwing.com/blog).

I'm a co-founder and CTO, feel free to reach out directly if you're
interested: eric@kapwing.com.

------
gobrana
Doist | Front-end Developer | JavaScript | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#front-end-developer-
javascript](https://doist.com/jobs/#front-end-developer-javascript)

At Doist, our mission is to inspire the workplace of the future by creating
simple yet powerful productivity tools (like Todoist and Twist) that promote a
calmer, more balanced, more fulfilling way to work and live.

We envision a future in which people can work without distractions from
anywhere in the world on things that they are passionate about and then unplug
at the end of the day with the reassuring peace-of-mind that their tasks and
teamwork are accounted for.

These are all remote positions, so you'll be free to work from wherever you
please and on a schedule that works best for you.

To learn more about who we are and how we work, please check out our Ambition
& Balance blog: [https://doist.com/blog](https://doist.com/blog)

For questions, feel free to reach out at andrew.g@doist.com.

------
philmander
Harver | Senior Software Engineers | Amsterdam | ONSITE | VISA |
[https://careers.harver.com/](https://careers.harver.com/)

We are building technology to help businesses hire better and faster at scale.
We imagine a world where people are hired based on ability and personality and
not on their resume.

Looking for engineers with leadership ambitions and a passion for building
innovative, quality software using agile principles such as BDD, CI/CD,
pairing etc.

Stack: React.JS, Node.JS (ES6 & Typescript), Express, GraphQL, MongoDB, AWS &
Lambda/Docker. Cucumber/Jest for testing and Jenkins for CI/CD.

\- Senior Frontend Enginer: [https://careers.harver.com/o/senior-frontend-
engineer-react](https://careers.harver.com/o/senior-frontend-engineer-react)

\- Fullstack: [https://careers.harver.com/o/fullstack-engineer-react-
nodejs...](https://careers.harver.com/o/fullstack-engineer-react-nodejs-
mongodb)

Questions for us: ben.dowse@harver.com

------
ghilston
Madwire | Software Engineer | Fort Collins, Colorado | ONSITE |
[https://madwire-1.workable.com/](https://madwire-1.workable.com/)

We provides world-class digital marketing software and highly skilled
professional marketing services through a single, powerful platform. We're
currently building out version three of our flagship product, Marketing 360®
and with that, looking to expand our software team.

We're a small software department broken up into many teams, each of which are
hiring. For that reason, individual position details are provided respective
links below. In general our department is focused on rapidly developing and
deploying software. We strive to focus on failing quickly and iterating, while
writing maintainable and testable code and additionally used CiCd.

PHP Backend position utilizes primarily PHP 7 but also has some Python scripts
for some assistance. The storage is primarily MySQL with some Document DB
stores and Redis used for caching. All of this is deployed to Linux machines
on EC2, using Docker containers.

The mobile department strives to write clean code. We are currently looking to
hire someone to take our existing iOS application, written in Swift, and own
the process of converting it to Android with feature parity. We have designers
to assist with UI/UX, perform code reviews for all code changes and expect
tests for your work.

A Security Analyst position has been opened, where you'll work between the
DevOps/Infrastructure team and the Software Engineering teams to ensure that
customer data is protected and security best practices are being utilized.

We're hiring for a lot of positions, three specific roles are:

\- Software Engineer (Backend/PHP):
[https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/A2DBF3ACB4?viewed=true](https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/A2DBF3ACB4?viewed=true)

\- Mobile Software Engineer - Android:
[https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/F033823F3F?viewed=true](https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/F033823F3F?viewed=true)

\- Web Application Security Analyst:
[https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/903CF82BC5?viewed=true](https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/903CF82BC5?viewed=true)

------
ckrafft
Highspot | Backend, Frontend, Data, Mobile, Project Management | Seattle |
Full-Time | ONSITE | [https://www.highspot.com](https://www.highspot.com)

I'm a backend engineer at Highspot, rated one of the best places to work in
Seattle. Highspot is a sales enablement platform, which means that we help
sales and marketing teams create, share, and search for relevant content as
well as help them gain insight into how content is performing using powerful
analytics. The sales enablement space is growing quickly and we're the highest
rated platform!

Our stack includes Ruby, Clojure, Java, Solr, MongoDB, Postgres, AWS, Docker,
JS, Backbone, React, and more.

We have several positions open at a variety of levels. Check out
[https://www.highspot.com/careers/](https://www.highspot.com/careers/) for
more info. Like I said, I'm a backend engineer here so if you have questions
about what life is like here, feel free to Email me (Email in profile).

------
seanfmcdonnell
RunAsCloud is hiring for positions in Boston and Miami

This is a full-time position for a platform engineer assisting customers with
their AWS environments. Looking for engineers with experience in Operations /
DevOps with AWS environments. Linux and Windows engineers welcome.

Required Experience:

    
    
        Building medium to large environments, including provisioning, patching, monitoring, and backups.
        Experience streamlining application deployment and tasks (CI/CD, pipelines, etc)
        Developer support in building and configuring application and database platforms (e.g. Apache / nginx / IIS / etc, Tomcat / Python / node / etc, MySQL / MSSQL / etc)
    

Desired Experience:

    
    
        Supporting services for applications: load balancing, file sharing, DBs, ETL, etc
        Migrating applications or large groups of servers to AWS
        Security assessments or evaluations
        DB Server administration
        Scripting languages (Bash, Powershell, Python, etc)
        Supporting Data Scientists and/or ML/AI workloads
        Other tech experience - tell me about what you're into!
    

Desired Personality:

    
    
        Strong customer focus - we bend over backward for our customers and you need to do the same
        Able to execute - when you say you'll get something done, you get it done
        Passionate about technology and eager to learn
    

Why work here:

As a Cloud Engineer for RunAsCloud, you'll have the opportunity to work with a
wider variety of challenges and technology than you would in a "regular" job.
However, unlike most consultancies, we encourage work-life balance and offer
ample opportunity to learn and grow.

Email for applicants - careers@runascloud.com

------
dansilverberg
At Offchain Labs, we’re building a platform to unlock the full potential of
smart contracts, making them private, affordable, and easy for developers. Our
working prototype of Arbitrum runs on top of Ethereum and interoperates with
native Ethereum contracts and tokens. We make smart contracts easier to
develop at scale, with production level security. Our developer tools do the
heavy lifting to add a flexible second layer to decentralized application
architecture so our clients can focus on business logic and user experience.

We're looking for Senior Software Engineers that are excited to learn and
develop blockchain technology and possess production experience with a
compiled language (C/C++, Go, or Rust). Experience with compiler construction
and architecture, and security engineering on large-scale systems is a plus.

click here to apply!
[https://jobs.lever.co/offchainlabs/9b024e89-1cb7-43f3-b6f8-c...](https://jobs.lever.co/offchainlabs/9b024e89-1cb7-43f3-b6f8-c7a2d78636b5)

------
corgis
Gladly | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time \- Full Stack Software
Engineer:
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1740320](https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1740320)

\- Senior Full Stack Software Engineer:
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1674029](https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1674029)

\- DevOps Engineer:
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1875236](https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1875236)

\- Cloud Security and Compliance Manager:
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1231053](https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1231053)

\- Other open positions include: Senior Product Manager (Platform), Technical
Writer, Senior Solutions Consultant, and other roles in Marketing and Sales.

We’re working on a people-focused customer service platform that enables
companies and their customers to converse seamlessly across different channels
(such as voice, email, SMS, chat and social media)

We have a modern tech stack (React/GoLang/Docker/AWS/Kubernetes) and product
architecture (real-time pubsub microservices) and tons of interesting problems
to solve

We have a collaborative environment of mutual respect, mentorship and learning
from peers

I've been an engineer here for 4 years, and I've been loving it. Feel free to
email me if you have any questions about any of the open positions
(shelley@gladly.com) or apply via
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/](https://www.gladly.com/careers/)

------
crysmitc
Occipital (The Spatial Computing Company) | Full-time | ONSITE |
USA/SPAIN/ASIA-PACIFIC

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real-world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.
[https://occipital.com](https://occipital.com)

* ACCURACY AND TEST ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* COMPUTER VISION ENGINEER (BOULDER, SAN FRANCISCO, SEATTLE OR MADRID)

* CUSTOMER EXPERIENCE SPECIALIST (BOULDER)

* DEVELOPER EXPERIENCE SPECIALIST (BOULDER)

* FIELD APPLICATION ENGINEER (ASIA-PACIFIC)

* INSIDE SALES REPRESENTATIVE (AUGMENTED HOME) (REMOTE)

* MACHINE LEARNING ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* PLATFORM SOFTWARE ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO, BOULDER, MADRID/SPAIN, OR ASIA-PACIFIC)

* ROBOTICS + CALIBRATION SOFTWARE ENGINEER (BOULDER)

* SENIOR FRONTEND ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

For detailed information check out
[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

If you apply please mention that you saw this post on Hacker News. Thanks!

------
alooPotato
Streak | YC S11 | Engineering Manager | Vancouver, BC & San Francisco, CA |
Full Time | Onsite

Streak is hiring our first dedicated engineering manager who will be directly
responsible for some or all of our engineering team (currently ~15 engineers,
distributed between product, infrastructure, and mobile).

    
    
      * Problem: Make Gmail powerful for all businesses
      * Product: We build a sales/hiring/fundraising/dealflow tool all inside Gmail. We believe these workflows belong entirely in your inbox because that's where people spend their entire day.
      * Traction: Product market fit, hundreds of thousands of users, tens of thousands of paying users
      * Funding: $2M seed, profitable and growing ever since
      * Stack: Java, Kotlin, Golang, React, all the modern JS tooling - built on GCP, largest user of Google Cloud Spanner 
    

Interested? Visit and apply at
[https://www.streak.com/teams/engineering](https://www.streak.com/teams/engineering)

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and small businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning banking and accounting app that offers full
end-to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
90,000 paying customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is amazing (70!) -
customers love what we do and our team get to make a real impact.

We're a growing team of over 200 people. 50% of our engineering team are
distributed across the UK, the rest being based at our Edinburgh HQ. If you
want to help us make small businesses AWESOME at doing their finances, take a
look at our vacancies ->
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers).

* Product engineers, junior/mid/senior/principal - you'll be working predominantly with Ruby on Rails but you don't need to have direct experience of it - we'll get you up to speed!

* Platform engineers, mid/senior/principal - opportunities to work on our cloud migration (we've moving to AWS), CI/CD, developer tooling, data science, machine learning

* Engineering managers, team leads, product managers, product designers

You can apply directly via the website but feel free to get in touch with me
(the CTO) directly – olly [at] freeagent [dot] com – if you have any
questions. Happy to chat!

(We are looking for __UK-based __full-time staff only right now)

~~~
tinvaan
Header = REMOTE(U.K)

------
ariewer41
OppLoans (www.opploans.com/careers) | Senior Software Engineer / Clojure /
Salesforce | Chicago, IL | ONSITE | Full-Time | VISA

OppLoans is a FinTech company providing credit access through simple lending
products. Rated a top workplace in the nation by Glassdoor two years in a row!

We are looking for senior software engineers:

* Back-end team: Clojure / functional programming experience (personal or professional). Back-end team developing their own code base to process loan origination. Computational, algorithmic, large sets of data. [http://bit.ly/clojure1](http://bit.ly/clojure1)

* Salesforce team: Salesforce/Apex development experience, Java or C# experience. Our engineering team owns the SF org, CI/CD, and testing. Cloud-based engineering team. [http://bit.ly/salesforce_opp](http://bit.ly/salesforce_opp)

Feel free to send your resume directly to ariewer at opploans dot com.

------
mbrundle
IQVIA | Data Scientist | Full-time | Onsite | London, UK

IQVIA is one of the largest healthcare data companies, and it specialises in
providing analytics based on that data. Our team is looking for a DS to join
our team which specialises in building ML models to predict patients with (for
example) rare disease diagnoses. If you're looking to get into healthcare data
science then this is a very interesting role, I've learnt a great deal and
improved a lot as a DS since joining a year ago.

Vacancy page: [https://iqvia.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/IQVIA/job/London-
United-...](https://iqvia.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/IQVIA/job/London-United-
Kingdom/Data-Scientist_R1098868)

Blog post about the job: [https://medium.com/@IQVIAPredictiveAnalytics/a-day-
in-the-li...](https://medium.com/@IQVIAPredictiveAnalytics/a-day-in-the-life-
of-a-data-scientist-b6106c2b3067) (has my contact details if you'd like to
contact me for more info)

------
AdamN
AWS Developer Tools | Seattle | Software Engineer, Product Manager | Full-Time
| ONSITE | [https://aws.amazon.com/products/developer-
tools/](https://aws.amazon.com/products/developer-tools/)

AWS Dev Tools builds the tools that we all use for software development and
CI/CD ... at least some of them :-). I'm leading a team (CodeStar) of
impassioned developers trying to re-invent how we create, release, and iterate
on software quickly and safely.

We're looking for experienced (3+ years) engineers and PMs to build this out!
If you have a background working with different languages (Python, Go, Java,
Node, etc...), different platforms (Linux, iOS/Android, MacOS, Web Apps),
different workflow tools (JIRA, Circle CI, Pivotal Tracker, etc...), different
organizations (startups, enterprises, governments, universities), I'd like to
hear from you.

I come from a startup background and the rest of the team has varied skills -
you will learn ALOT here.

Email me (Adam) a resume: adnelso @at amazon.com

------
eli
Industry Dive | Full-Stack Web Developer | Full-time Onsite | DC

Industry Dive is looking for a motivated and curious full-stack web developer
to join our engineering team. We use a variety of open-source technology, and
our core application is written in Django. We spend most of our time building
Industry Dive's main product — a series of consumer-facing, mobile-optimized
news sites with an internal content management system — by adding new
features, fixing bugs and improving performance. We are also cross-functional,
so you'll have the opportunity to work on many other projects, including data
products, email-driven communication and dev ops. This job reports to the VP
of Engineering.

Members of traditionally underrepresented groups are strongly encouraged to
apply.

More details here
[https://jobs.lever.co/industrydive/553b8b3a-c420-49db-8950-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/industrydive/553b8b3a-c420-49db-8950-b571dcf2e2cc)
or feel free to reach out to me with any questions eli-at-industrydive.com

------
skiller3
Sandbox Banking (YC W17) | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-Time | Onsite
| [https://sandboxbanking.com](https://sandboxbanking.com)

Sandbox provides a universal adapter for banks. It helps institutions quickly
and securely integrate new software from vendors and fintech startups. We're
growing quickly, backed by Y Combinator, and possess enviable runway.

Our team is looking for a software engineer to help expand our core platform
and ensure the success of new customers. Applicants should want the
opportunity to play a critical role in building an early stage product, enjoy
working directly with clients, and be excited about financial technology.

Our stack is comprised of Python, Django, Postgres, an assortment of AWS
services, and Vue.js.

Please see [https://sandboxbanking.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://sandboxbanking.com/careers/software-engineer/) to learn
more.

------
imabusinessman
Convoy | Software Engineer / Eng Manager / TPM | Seattle, WA ONSITE |
[https://jobs.lever.co/convoy?team=Engineering](https://jobs.lever.co/convoy?team=Engineering)

Convoy is transforming the $800 billion trucking industry. Our mission is to
transport the world with endless capacity and zero waste. The industry is huge
and so is the opportunity to fundamentally change the way freight moves across
America and beyond for the better.

We are passionate about thinking big and solving really complex problems to
make the lives of truck drivers, shippers and other people in the freight
industry easier through our innovation and technology. There will always be a
better, more efficient way to transport goods, and we won’t ever stop
inventing it.

Convoy is an equal-opportunity employer who values diversity, equity, and
inclusion. We welcome applicants from all backgrounds.

We're hiring...

Software Engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/convoy/94f6e8c3-5803-4f40-82b7-36094f2...](https://jobs.lever.co/convoy/94f6e8c3-5803-4f40-82b7-36094f24495a)

Engineering Managers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/convoy/0883d4c1-2f8c-4f33-afb2-c0d5bec...](https://jobs.lever.co/convoy/0883d4c1-2f8c-4f33-afb2-c0d5becf6569)

Technical Program Managers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/convoy/829fdae6-5213-46ad-a1e6-96f8bac...](https://jobs.lever.co/convoy/829fdae6-5213-46ad-a1e6-96f8bac26ae7)

See all roles here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/convoy?team=Engineering](https://jobs.lever.co/convoy?team=Engineering)

------
thejash
Sourceress | Engineering: Machine Learning, Backend, Frontend, Managers | San
Francisco | Full-time | Local or Remote |
[https://www.sourceress.com/jobs](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs)

We already have significant machine learning expertise, so are happy to hire
great engineers without prior ML experience who are willing to learn. We
strongly value personal growth, and want to help you grow into a great
engineer (or engineering leader), so this approach applies to our other
engineering roles as well.

Our mission is to help people find work that matters. We believe that the
world is better when people understand the opportunities available to them.
Our human-assisted AI platform delivers great results to our customers
(customer quote: "I'd have a panic attack if you guys stopped existing").

Because of this, we raised $3.5M from OpenAI researchers and Lightspeed at one
of the highest ever valuations coming out of YC. Our team has previously sold
companies, published machine learning research, has Dropbox's former Chief of
Staff, and previously worked at Google, Airbnb, McKinsey, etc.

Qualifications:

\- Do you understand the value of shipping quickly and of software
craftsmanship, and have the judgment to know when to apply each?

\- Do you enjoy collaborating with other developers and helping them grow?

\- Do you share our values?
[https://www.sourceress.com/jobs#values](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs#values)

Stack: Python 3, Typescript, React, AWS, PostgreSQL

To Apply: [https://www.sourceress.com/jobs#current-
openings](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs#current-openings)

------
fovc
Inc-Query | Operations | Full-time | REMOTE (Americas/Europe only) |
[https://inc-query.com](https://inc-query.com)

Bootstrapped, profitable, very rapidly growing B2B tech company. We program
surveys insanely fast for private equity and management consulting clients.

If you enjoy dealing with very smart clients in a somewhat technical and fast-
paced environment, this role may be for you. The Survey Director exercises 3
different skill sets:

1\. Client management/communication skills: Interact with clients all the time

2\. Business acumen: Learn about different industries/niches and transfer
learning across projects

3\. Technical skills: Never-ending supply of short coding puzzles (think <10
lines)

This is not a software engineering role, but some coding familiarity is
required. It's a tough role, but super interesting work!

If you're interested in learning more, shoot me (the founder) a note with
either your resume and/or LinkedIn: hn@inc-query.com. You'd be joining a
handful of other HNers who work here.

------
gadd1323
TruValue Labs - San Francisco, CA USA / Full-time/Direct Hire / (ONSITE) /
Salary + Stocks + Awesome Benefits Sr Backend Software Engineer (hiring
Frontend Eng soon!)

-Must have 4+ years of overall development with recent backend focus. -Type of your backend coding not important but we do Node.js and MongoDB for data. Web product, not mobile. Also building on AWS cloud. -Must live in the US for consideration. We're doing Big Data & AI Machine Learning, disrupting the entire Financial Investment Industry and we're the first to combine AI and ESG to help large companies solve systemic problems like climate change. Small Dev team at fast-growing fully-funded international tech startup. Hiring asap! Description/Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/truvaluelabs/7cb67ae1-623f-40ce-94b4-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/truvaluelabs/7cb67ae1-623f-40ce-94b4-4cb1fe8bc0d7) Or email me directly at: kevin.gadd@truvaluelabs.com -Kevin-

------
mariagor
Butterfly Network | NY | Onsite |Visa|

Butterfly Network is reinventing medical imaging and championing a new era of
healthcare by creating the first ever pocket-sized, whole-body ultrasound
device - the Butterfly iQ. Since inception, Butterfly has raised over $375
million. Joining Butterfly Network is the opportunity to redesign the future
of healthcare through the power of technology.

Sr. Full Stack engineers / tech leads

Sr. iOS Engineers

Sr. Android Engineer

Sr. Data Scientist

SRE/DevOps Engineers

Sr. C++ / Embedded Engineer

DL Scientists & Engineers

And more! You can send your resume to maria@butterflynetinc.com

Our website:
[https://www.butterflynetwork.com/](https://www.butterflynetwork.com/)

Careers: [https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/4Catalyzer/butterfly-
net...](https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/4Catalyzer/butterfly-network)

Recent media: [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/15/health/medical-scans-
butt...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/15/health/medical-scans-butterfly-
iq.html)

------
ericlevine
Berbix | Full-stack software engineer | Full Time | Onsite | San Francisco, CA

Our stack: Go, React, Typescript, iOS, Android, Google Cloud

We're an Initialized Capital-backed, YC startup (S18) making it easy for
companies to collect and instantly verify photo IDs online. We use ML and
computer vision techniques to effectively extract and validate the IDs in our
system without any human intervention. This is a game changer for companies
that require age verification, fraud deterrence or KYC. We are growing quickly
and have new customers coming on board weekly.

Our founding team led the Trust & Safety team at Airbnb for several years. We
implemented the initial versions of the Airbnb's Verified ID product and saw
many of the problems with the existing solutions.

We have a modern stack and a ton of interesting problems to solve. We're a
SaaS, API-first company building a best-in-class solution for identity
verification.

([https://angel.co/company/berbix/jobs](https://angel.co/company/berbix/jobs))

------
reckondigital
Reckon Digital | Python + Django Developer | London, UK | On-site | Full-time
| [https://reckondigital.com/jobs/#senior-python-
developer](https://reckondigital.com/jobs/#senior-python-developer)

We work for a large NGO on a management application that is used for the
distribution of humanitarian aid. The project benefits millions of people in
need around the world - and the underlying Python+Django application presents
interesting challenges from a technical point of view. We are a team of
passionate Python developers and we are looking for a new colleague who, like
us, loves the idea of coding for a good cause. If this sounds interesting, and
you think you fit the following requirements, please do get in touch.

Full job description [https://reckondigital.com/jobs/#senior-python-
developer](https://reckondigital.com/jobs/#senior-python-developer) or email
jobs@reckondigital.com

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust, Go) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Spark, Kafka, Vertica, AWS)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, React) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby, Rails) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Senior Machine Learning Engineer - Montreal - FullTime
    

Following its acquisition by the Visual Display division of Samsung in 2016,
AdGear is now focusing on enabling brands to connect with Samsung TV audiences
as they are exposed to digital media across all devices. We're trying to
bridge the gap between traditional TV advertising and digital advertising! For
more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see
[https://adgear.com/en/#section_jobs](https://adgear.com/en/#section_jobs)

#erlang #c11 #go #rust #scala #ruby #typescript #react #opensource

------
jhano
Flow Commerce | Hoboken, NJ/Dublin, Ireland | Full Time | VISA POSSIBLE |
ONSITE | [https://www.flow.io/careers/](https://www.flow.io/careers/)

Flow is a SaaS platform which enables e-commerce merchants to become
international, simply. It is an API driven platform for e-commerce merchants
to sell & ship globally from their own sites. Providing the entire supply
chain merchants require, from local payment methods to international shipping
options, and all aspects of the upstream site localization such as duty/tax
calculation, local pricing and product restrictions.

We have a microservices architecture (Scala backends, ReactJS frontends,
running on AWS), practice API-first software development, and run continuous
delivery (merging a PR deploys the change).

We currently have a number of openings on our engineering team in Hoboken, NJ
and Dublin, Ireland.

\- Backend/API Engineer (Dublin and Hoboken, NJ)

\- Sr. Frontend Engineer (Dublin and Hoboken, NJ)

\- Tech. Project Manager (Hoboken, NJ)

\- Tech. App. Support Manager (Hoboken, NJ)

------
ska2
Zattoo | Software Engineer (Golang) | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://zattoo.com](https://zattoo.com)

About Zattoo: At Zattoo we want to create a new TV experience, independent
from location, time and device. Since our start in 2006, we bring a huge
selection of sport events, movies and TV series to the favourite devices of
our users. In addition, our B2B team delivers TV and VOD solutions to cable
operators, internet service providers and many others, thus positioning Zattoo
as a top notch technology partner.

The Role: We are searching for a Golang developer in Berlin. The components to
work on are the glue between video backend and middleware as well as some CDN
and ops related parts. Video / Streaming knowledge is welcomed, also knowledge
about ads / DAI / SSAI is a bonus!

Apply through:
[https://zattoo.com/company/en/jobs/#job-330175](https://zattoo.com/company/en/jobs/#job-330175)

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer: [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-
dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

------
JoeSorrow
FullContact (www.fullcontact.com)|Denver, CO|Full-Time| Remote or On-site|Relo
Assistance| FullContact is a leader in consented data and Identity Resolution.
Life is all about people and the relationships between them. Our mission is to
make those relationships better through identity resolution and insights.(&
yes - all roles include $7,500 Paid PAID Vacation:
[https://www.fullcontact.com/blog/paid-paid-
vacation/](https://www.fullcontact.com/blog/paid-paid-vacation/))

We are currently hiring:

* Senior Software Engineer - Data Platform

* Principal Algorithm Engineer

* Sr. Data Engineer, Identity Resolution

* Software Engineer, Data Platform

More details about the open positions:
[https://www.fullcontact.com/about/careers/](https://www.fullcontact.com/about/careers/)

------
Hire4Dox
Doximity | ONSITE (SF) or REMOTE (North America) |
[https://www.doximity.com/](https://www.doximity.com/)

As THE social network for doctors and healthcare workers, Doximity constantly
strives to improve and expand its offerings to clinicians. To keep up with
this growth they are looking for passionate iOS and Android engineers, Service
Reliability engineers, full stack, SWE - Data Infrastructure and SWE - Data
Product integration engineers.

Check out the diverse stack for each platform here -
[https://engineering.doximity.com/pages/engineering-
stack](https://engineering.doximity.com/pages/engineering-stack)

Doximity offers a competitive benefits package, company/team offsites to
celebrate wins and set new goals, unique perks for both HQ and remote
employees, flexible time off plus holidays, sabbatical (after 5 years),
educational opportunities, etc.

Apply today!

Mobile Software Engineer, iOS -
[https://grnh.se/wld8j31](https://grnh.se/wld8j31) Software Engineer, Android
- [https://grnh.se/9e55f6201](https://grnh.se/9e55f6201) Software Engineer,
Service Reliability - [https://grnh.se/a303980d1](https://grnh.se/a303980d1)
Software Engineer, Full Stack -
[https://grnh.se/ru1nyf1](https://grnh.se/ru1nyf1) Software Engineer, Data
Infrastructure - [https://grnh.se/bae73da51](https://grnh.se/bae73da51)
Software Engineer, Data (Product Integration) -
[https://grnh.se/6pef3r1](https://grnh.se/6pef3r1)

~~~
SkyPuncher
I'm very interested in working for Doximity, but I'm pretty turned off by the
interview reviews on Glassdoor. Lots of people reporting putting significant
effort into the interview process, only to be left hanging.

Is anything being done to address this?

------
skool_
Skool | Software Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.skool.com](https://www.skool.com)

Join startup with a small team, good chemistry, unusual pay, and a bold
mission to educate Earth.

It’s called Skool — We’re building a social learning network where people can
join niche communities, learn things, solve problems, make friends, and have
fun. We don’t see our platform as “the thing” . It's the thing that gets you
to the thing — finding purpose and human connection in the real world.

We believe — education should be lifelong, fun, done with friends,
personalized, accessible to everyone, and emerge naturally from p2p
interactions, not static textbooks with a teacher in a room.

We're looking for talented software engineers to join our small self-
organizing team based in Los Angeles, CA. We're looking for frontend React
fanatics who love browsers.

Meet our team and learn more about the open position here —
[https://www.skool.com](https://www.skool.com)

------
xavk
Otta ([https://otta.co](https://otta.co)) | Full-Stack Software Engineer |
London | Onsite | Full Time

At Otta we're reinventing how people search for jobs at fast-growing tech
companies. We're currently focusing on entry-level jobs at startups in London
but have big plans and are backed by some of London's best investors.

We're looking for an exceptional engineer to join the team as our first
employee! Salary range £40-75k dependent on experience + meaningful equity
ownership.

Stack: Elixir / React with TypeScript / (some Python used for scraping +
machine learning) / Docker / k8s / GCP / PostgreSQL

You can see our mid-level role here:
[https://app.otta.co/jobs/ODdqUTVo](https://app.otta.co/jobs/ODdqUTVo) Our
senior role is here:
[https://app.otta.co/jobs/blJ4WFRt](https://app.otta.co/jobs/blJ4WFRt)

Any questions feel free to email me (xav at otta.co)

------
ivalm
Kaiser Permanente Medical Informatics | Machine Learning Engineers and
Scientists | San Diego, CA | ONSITE preferred, REMOTE with weekly/biweekly
attendance possible

Medical Informatics team develops clinical decision support, auditing, and
virtual care solutions for Kaiser Permanente (KP). Our unique operational
position within KP gives us complete access to KP's massive EHR and a broad
mandate to develop machine learning models for all aspects of clinical care
and delivery. Our products are deployed throughout KP’s nationwide network and
impact the lives of over 10 million patients.

We are looking for talented Machine Learning Scientists and Engineers to help
develop our new project focused on smarter clinical triage. Unlike existing
clinical triage products and symptom checkers, we are able to leverage our
extensive Natural Language Understanding pipeline to generate evidence-based
content from clinical data, giving us unprecedented symptom and diagnoses
coverage.

If you are interested, please send your resume to ilya.valmianski@kp.org

------
sabalaba
Lambda | Software Engineer - Full Stack | San Francisco, CA (Dogpatch) |
Onsite | Full Time | [https://lambdalabs.com](https://lambdalabs.com)

Lambda makes GPU workstations, servers, and cloud services for AI. We're
hiring a Software Engineer to work on our e-Commerce platform, internal
manufacturing execution systems, and more.

Responsibilities:

* Implement and maintain new features used by both external and internal customers.

* Uphold Lambda's high standards in security, software architecture, engineering, and privacy.

* Work along the entire stack including Database, ORM, Frontend, Backend, API integration, HTML/CSS, Javascript, system administration.

Required Experience:

    
    
      - Extremely comfortable in a *NIX shell.
    
      - Able to quickly pick up and learn new systems, APIs, languages, and tools.
    
      - 3-5 years of experience working on production software.
    

===

We're located in San Francisco 5 minutes away from the 22nd street Caltrain.

Apply to: [https://lambdalabs.com/careers](https://lambdalabs.com/careers)

------
jpb0104
Calendly | Atlanta, GA | Lead SRE, Full-Stack Engineer | Full-Time

Would you like to join us in changing the way the world schedules? Since 2013,
Calendly has been on a mission to take the work out of connecting so that our
customers can accomplish more. We are looking to hire these positions:

Lead Site Reliability Engineer: You would have the opportunity to come in as
the first SRE and do all greenfield development and solutioning! We have a
great CD process in place and you will have the chance to build and scale it!

Full Stack Engineer: We are looking for someone with 3+ years to build a
product used by millions of people. Our tech stack includes: Ruby on Rails,
React, RSpec, Backbone JS, SASS, Coffeescript, Postgres, Redis, Resque, Heroku

What we offer: flexible hours, unlimited PTO, remote options, catered meals,
etc.

Email us at recruiting@calendly.com or check out more details regarding our
openings at [https://calendly.com/pages/jobs#jobs-
section](https://calendly.com/pages/jobs#jobs-section)

------
adam-_-
Adzuna | Software Engineer (Perl) | Front End Engineer (React/JavaScript) |
London, UK or REMOTE (Europe)

Come and help us make job search better for our 10 million+ job seekers in 16
countries.

Adzuna's headquarters are in West London but our tech team are almost entirely
remote, working across Europe. We have a large presence in Greece, as well as
team members in Spain, Romania and throughout the UK (Sheffield, Bristol and
more).

New hires are welcome to work from our HQ or from their place of residence.

The kind of problems were solving include: personalised recommendations and
matching, improving our core search relevance, improving the UI, designing new
interfaces for our mobile apps, rolling out new functionality for job seekers
and so on.

Technologies we use include: Perl, React, SASS, MySQL, Solr, AWS, Chef,
Terraform, Packer, Git.

I am happy to answer any questions at: adam {at} adzuna {dot} com or you can
apply directly here:
[https://www.adzuna.co.uk/jobs/adzuna](https://www.adzuna.co.uk/jobs/adzuna)

------
eatonphil
Capsule8 | Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY | Full time | ONSITE

Capsule8 does real-time analytics and attack prevention for production Linux
environments. Similar deployment model to Datadog but for security, not
operations, and working at the system, not application, layer. Some of our
big-name customers include Lyft, Looker, and Fastly.

We're looking for someone to take ownership of the web application's
Go/PostgreSQL API on a tight-knit team. Ideal candidates have 5+ years
professional software development experience and a background in Go/JVM/.NET
and MySQL/PostgreSQL/MSSQL (one or more, not all).

Our blog is pretty active if you want to get an idea for the kind of incidents
we deal with.

I'm the engineering manager for the team so contact me directly if you're
interested (phil at company.com)!

[https://capsule8.com/career/senior-software-
engineer/](https://capsule8.com/career/senior-software-engineer/)

------
ows
Cohabs | Full-stack Developer | Node/React/ReactNative | Brussels, BE

At Cohabs, our mission is to create extraordinary shared living experiences.
Initially in Belgium, we're expanding our operations internationally and
setting up our internal tech team. We're buying and renovating actual houses,
creating along the way a thriving community of young professionals (other
demos coming soon) and bringing tech to make the whole experience better.
Product (physical and digital) is central to everything we do.

Looking for senior dev, preferably full-stack, to start on a couple of paid
contracts then move to a full time next year. We're building the team now, so
you'll be working directly with the CTO and rest of the executive team.

REMOTE: open, with some travel to accommodate regular face-to-face. Preferably
EU-based.

Check out our website: [https://cohabs.com](https://cohabs.com) and feel free
to reach out directly vincent at cohabs.com if interested.

------
sndigital
Springer Nature | Developers | Kings Cross, London | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://sndigital.springernature.com/](https://sndigital.springernature.com/)

At SN Digital we maintain and deliver millions of articles used by
researchers, scientists and students around the globe. We offer a non-
hierarchical environment where everyone can contribute meaningfully to the
direction of the products and the department. We believe in continuously
delivering high quality solutions to our customers, and empowering teams to do
this. You'll be able to see your work go live, usually immediately, to
millions of visitors around the globe. All our software is built iteratively.
XP and Kanban heavily influence our flavour of agile and if something isn't
working, we change it.

We're looking for:

    
    
      - Java / Kotlin developers (contract and full-time)
      - Legacy Code Consultant (contract)
    

Contact: Greg.Goorwitch@springernature.com

------
sjm
Galileo Health | Android, Frontend, Backend, Security & Clinical/Ops/Product
etc. | New York, NY | ONSITE (remote for clinicians)

We're building the future of healthcare. Using innovative mobile technology
and human-centered design, we’re looking to improve the quality and
affordability of medical care for all -- including those with Medicare and
Medicaid. Based in NYC, our company is founded by a successful entrepreneur
(One Medical, Epocrates), led by a top-notch team, and well-funded from some
of the best investors in the country. We seek curious, talented, team-oriented
individuals with a diverse set of backgrounds who ultimately want to make a
difference.

Learn more about us at [https://galileohealth.com](https://galileohealth.com)
and email me if interested - simon+hn at galileohealth.com — full job listings
available here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/galileo](https://boards.greenhouse.io/galileo)

------
devgoth
LogicGate | Software Engineer III: Platform, Software Engineer: UI/UX |
Chicago, IL | Onsite

LogicGate is a venture-backed, Chicago-based SaaS startup that creates
flexible and beautiful business process software. Our customers use LogicGate
to visually design end-to-end workflows and create highly configurable process
applications that place controls around mission-critical activities. We are
providing self-service solutions for enterprises within the Governance, Risk
and Compliance, and Business Process Management software industries, saving
them time and money.

Our offices are located in River North and are close to Blue, Red, and Brown
lines as well as multiple bus stops.

\- Work: Jira - Slack - Gitlab - G Suite

\- Back: Spring Boot - Java 8 - Kotlin - Neo4j

\- Front: Angular - AngularJS - TypeScript - D3 - SCSS - HTML

\- Test: Selenium - Protractor - JUnit - Karma - K6

\- Ops: AWS - HAProxy - Consul - Nomad - Ansible - Terraform - Docker

Apply here: [https://www.logicgate.com/about-us/join-the-
team/](https://www.logicgate.com/about-us/join-the-team/)

------
ksun
Dex | Founding Engineer | Full-time | San Francisco or Remote | $80-120k +
1.0-6.0% | [https://getdex.com/](https://getdex.com/)

Dex (YC S19) is a personal CRM that reminds you to keep in touch. Thousands of
people already use Dex to stay on top of their personal and professional
relationships.

As the founding engineer, you'll be given unprecedented autonomy and ownership
to solve a profound consumer problem. You'll also wear multiple hats joining
this early — implementing new interfaces, writing integration pipelines,
designing systems, and setting the course for how engineering works at Dex.

Founding Engineer: [https://angel.co/company/dex-8/jobs/635625-founding-
engineer](https://angel.co/company/dex-8/jobs/635625-founding-engineer)

If you're interested, apply via AngelList or feel free to email directly with
a bit about yourself to kevin (at) getdex.com. Remote candidates will also be
considered.

------
guha
Onai | | San Jose or New York | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We're tackling exciting difficult challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation, functional programming, protocol design,
and deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Rust,
Haskell/Idris, or cryptography. We also have openings for enthusiastic
developers or researchers who might lack this precise experience but are eager
and able to learn. We welcome internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral
scholars or senior graduate students.

We're additionally interested in chatting with people with a scientific or
engineering background who are interested in scientific and technical writing.

We do not presently have openings for anyone still working on their
undergraduate degree or for fresh graduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
jakespencer
76 Software Engineering Group | Oklahoma City, OK | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | U.S.
CITIZENSHIP REQUIRED

76 SWEG is a civilian software engineering organization operating under the
United States Air Force. We are hundreds of (civilian) scientists and
engineers that provide software, hardware, and engineering support solutions
to a variety of Air Force and military platforms. We are located on Tinker Air
Force Base in Oklahoma City, OK. We often operate like a contractor to other
parts of the military and federal government by providing independent
engineering services without seeking a profit. We have dozens of active
projects using C/C++, C#, Java, JavaScript, LabVIEW, Visual Basic, Assembly,
Ada, Fortran, and other more esoteric languages. We have immediate
opportunities available to hire candidates with degrees in Computer Science,
Computer Engineering, Electrical Engineering, or closely-related fields.

If you are interested in learning more, please e-mail
76SMXG.Tinker.Careers@us.af.mil and tell them Jake sent you.

------
celim307
Brandfolder | Multiple Positions | Full-Time | Denver, CO |
[https://jobs.brandfolder.com/](https://jobs.brandfolder.com/)

We are hiring for multiple roles at Brandfolder including Full Stack, Ruby on
Rails backend, Sales, and more. Checkout our jobs page at
[https://jobs.brandfolder.com](https://jobs.brandfolder.com) or feel free to
shoot me an email if you have any questions, I'm on the engineering team and
happy to chat.

charles.lim (at) brandfolder.com

Headquartered in Denver’s RiNo neighborhood, Brandfolder is an enterprise
digital asset management (DAM) platform that enables businesses to organize,
discover, distribute, and measure brand engagement. Loved by global brands
including Under Armour, New Belgium, Slack, and jetBlue.

Brandfolder is on a mission to make managing your digital assets a seamless
process. We aim to deliver the world’s most powerfully simple platform for
storing, sharing and showcasing assets. The people at Brandfolder drive our
success, and we need people who push the boundaries and will push us forward.
That is where YOU come in.

Our company culture is driven by a customer first mindset, fosters employee
growth and development, and promotes building connections amongst teams. How
do we do this? By building a world class product and creating an environment
that values autonomy, flexibility and the opportunity for employees to be
themselves.

Do you want a role where your contributions directly affect the success of the
company? Do you want to take the next step to a place that will push you to
grow in your career? If so, we’d love to have you aboard. We have a team of
curious, eager, and humble individuals who rally together both within and
outside the confines of the office and aim to expand and evolve.

------
frossie
LSST | Tucson, AZ

And now for something completely different... if watching the Fortnite black
hole has given you the feeling that maybe you would like to find an _actual_
earth-killing asteroid before it blows up our map...

At the Large Synoptic Survey Telescope
([https://www.lsst.org](https://www.lsst.org)) we are building an astronomical
observatory that will map the sky at unprecedented speed and depth.

We are looking for a senior security engineer with strong devops chops (or
alternatively, a senior devops engineer with strong security credentials).
Less exciting version here: [https://ls.st/zc5](https://ls.st/zc5)

This is academia, so salaries are not what you are used to up there in SV, but
it's a chance to contribute to an awesome, if not historic, science project.

------
chriswu000
LoanStreet Inc | UX designer, Fullstack, Frontend, Devops Engineers | NYC
Series A Startup | Competitive salary | Equity | [https://www.loan-
street.com/careers](https://www.loan-street.com/careers)

We are looking for someone who is excited about building a unique FinTech
company that is already transforming the lending industry.

For UX: • 3+ years of experience as a UX designer • Understand the
complexities of designing enterprise scale software systems • Ability to
extract, distill, and balance product insights from different stakeholders •
Experience designing single page apps • Demonstrable UX design skills with a
strong portfolio

For Engineering: Key Technologies: Python, React, Eventsourcing, Typescript,
GraphQL, Docker, CloudFormation, AWS

• 3+ years Web development experience • Python, React, Typescript, or
Eventsourcing experience a plus • Place great value in testing and writing
readable, maintainable code • Understand the complexities of developing and
maintaining production software

------
aroy314
My Groom Service | Software Engineer (Laravel, Node, React) | Toulon, France |
[https://my-groom-service.com](https://my-groom-service.com) | french speaking
ONLY | ONSITE, Full time

My Groom Agency is a Web Agency dedicated to tourism. We help small hotels and
other kinds of establishments to develop their activity through internet
without beeing impacted by Booking's high commission rate.

We are currently looking for a software engineer that would report directly to
the CTO, helping the team to develop internal tools as well as improving our
current products.

Apply on Indeed (French) :
[https://www.indeed.fr/viewjob?jk=bf5b15c01296c677&tk=1dm5l4i...](https://www.indeed.fr/viewjob?jk=bf5b15c01296c677&tk=1dm5l4igf9r4o802)

Apply on our website : [https://www.my-groom-
service.com/contact/recrutement.html](https://www.my-groom-
service.com/contact/recrutement.html)

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | India - Pune, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai,
Mumbai

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here.

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, JS, AWS/GCP/Azure, Python,
Node.js, React, Angular

Requirement: 4+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Take-home coding assignment, Pair programming interview,
Technical Interview(s), Leadership

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[https://www.thoughtworks.com](https://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: siddhark[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
balousek
Carta (formerly eShares) | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://carta.com](https://carta.com) NYC - New York, NY / SF - San
Francisco, CA / PA - Palo Alto, CA / SEA - Seattle, WA

Carta is building the network graph of asset ownership. We help 10k+ privately
held companies and a growing number of public companies track who owns what.
We're a series E company and offer very competitive benefits packages (equity,
free lunch, 401K, fully subsidized personal healthcare, transportation and
cell phone allowances, etc).

Specifically, the Enterprise team creates products to satisfy the needs of
large private and publicly traded companies, such as equity management,
foreign/domestic money movement, and brokerage (trading stock) services to
name a few.

\---------------------------------------------

Senior Full Stack Engineers

Senior Mobile API Engineers

\---------------------------------------------

Required:

* 4+ years professional software development experience

* Experience writing unit tests

Nice-to-have:

* Experience with Python and Django

* Experience with React

Drop a note to robert.balousek+oct19 [at] carta [dot] com for more info.

------
typosaurus
Snapdocs | Product Designer | SF | Onsite |
[https://snapdocs.com](https://snapdocs.com)

Snapdocs is reimagining real estate transactions by helping everyone involved
in the process work better together. Real estate can be confusing,
frustrating, and expensive for everyone involved in buying a home. Come help
us forge a better path. We're a small but growing design team focused on
understanding the needs of our customers and our business, and bringing good
design to the forefront of solving those needs.

* Product Designer: [https://jobs.lever.co/snapdocs/4a18cae0-ed12-4499-873d-10543...](https://jobs.lever.co/snapdocs/4a18cae0-ed12-4499-873d-105437ccb6c0)

* Learn more about Snapdocs: [https://www.snapdocs.com/careers](https://www.snapdocs.com/careers)

* We're also hiring for Senior Engineering roles and Product Management!

Apply: via Lever or email me: wells.riley@snapdocs.com

------
footstock
Footstock | Chief Marketing Officer | remote only

We are a Germany based start-up and run a gambling/ fantasy football app. Our
users can collect, trade and earn virtual trading cards of real football
players and use them to gamble and win money. Our crowdfunding campaign on
Indiegogo raised more than 5,000% of our funding target and over €250,000 in
total before our launch on April 12th this year. We have a ton of great ideas
for product development and our concept can be rolled out internationally.

We work remotely in Central Europe and operate in the UK only at the moment.
You should be independent, highly motivated and self-organized. We are looking
for someone experienced in online marketing, preferably in the UK
(gambling/sportsbetting/fantasy football) market. You will be responsible for
all marketing and sales activities. Your job is to make our company grow
massively. In addition to your salary you will receive a share in the company!

oliver@footstock.com

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | NYC, UK & Noida, IN | Full-Time |
[https://fueled.com/jobs](https://fueled.com/jobs) Please email
christine@fueled.com with questions

\-- Who We Are --

An award winning mobile app dev agency.

\-- Where You Fit In --

You know how to create jaw-dropping websites and web/mobile applications.

\-- Open Roles --

Lead Frontend Engineer | NYC or London | [https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/lead-
frontend-engineer](https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/lead-frontend-engineer)

Senior Product Managers (All Levels) | NYC or London |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/lead-product-
manager](https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/lead-product-manager)
[https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/product-
manager](https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/product-manager)
[https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/product-
coordinator](https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/product-coordinator)
[https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/director-of-product-
management](https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/director-of-product-management)

Senior Product Designer | London, UK | [https://fueled.com/jobs/london/senior-
product-designer](https://fueled.com/jobs/london/senior-product-designer)

Senior Android Engineer | Noida, India |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/noida/senior-android-
engineer](https://fueled.com/jobs/noida/senior-android-engineer)

------
timdp
DoubleVerify | Ghent (Belgium), Tel Aviv (Israel), New York (US) | Full-time,
Onsite

Ghent:
[https://doubleverify.gent/careers?gh_src=221704c02](https://doubleverify.gent/careers?gh_src=221704c02)

Worldwide:
[https://www.doubleverify.com/careers/?gh_src=221704c02](https://www.doubleverify.com/careers/?gh_src=221704c02)

DoubleVerify improves the impression quality and audience impact of digital
advertising. We ensure ad viewability, brand safety, and fraud protection for
hundreds of Fortune 500 companies.

My team in Belgium optimizes hundreds of thousands of video ads per minute. We
also do a fair amount of data science. We're a full-stack JavaScript team, but
we focus on computer science fundamentals rather than specific tech. In fact,
some of our top engineers started out without any JavaScript experience!

If Belgium's not your thing, we're also hiring talented engineers at our
offices in New York and Tel Aviv.

------
jeffnappi
ClearVoice | Marketing Web Developer | Phoenix, AZ |
[https://www.clearvoice.com/](https://www.clearvoice.com/) | Full Time

ClearVoice is a Content Marketing Platform and Marketplace. We make creating
great content easy for everyone. We're looking for a Marketing Web Developer
to take the marketing site torch from our engineering team and carry it
forward.

Marketing Stack:

\- Jekyll Static Site
([https://www.clearvoice.com/](https://www.clearvoice.com/))

\- WordPress Blog
([https://www.clearvoice.com/blog/](https://www.clearvoice.com/blog/))

\- Instapage landing pages

\- HubSpot

Apply here:
[https://clearvoice.workable.com/j/82B745F99F](https://clearvoice.workable.com/j/82B745F99F)

Other roles:

* Product Development Coordinator

Apply here:
[https://clearvoice.workable.com/jobs/1117847](https://clearvoice.workable.com/jobs/1117847)

------
ajfuller
Gemini | Sr. Mobile Engineer (React Native) | New York, NY | Full Time |
Onsite

Gemini ([https://gemini.com](https://gemini.com)) is digital asset platform
that is dedicated to building the future of money. We believe in the
transformational power of digital assets and are looking to expand our mobile
engineering team to build the best mobile experience in crypto.

My team is currently hiring Senior Mobile engineers to work on our flagship
Gemini app. While prior experience with React Native is great, we only require
an excitement to learn and contribute back to the community.

Sr. Mobile Engineer (React Native)
[https://grnh.se/cf5710c71](https://grnh.se/cf5710c71)

Technologies we use:

\- React Native / Typescript / Redux / redux-saga

\- Swift

\- Java / Kotlin

We also have open roles across other teams (backend, frontend, product) as
well, check them out here:
[https://gemini.com/careers/](https://gemini.com/careers/)

------
rssathe
Watchtower AI | Backend, Systems, Machine Learning, Full Stack | San
Francisco, CA or Lehi, UT | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[https://watchtower.ai](https://watchtower.ai)

Watchtower is a data security startup dedicated to helping enterprises
discover, classify, and protect sensitive data across their cloud footprint -
their corporate SaaS, data infrastructure, and APIs - via machine learning.

\- We’re looking for folks passionate about working at the intersection of
deep learning, information security, and distributed systems.

\- Tech Stack: Go, Node.js, React, Python, Cassandra, Redis, Terraform,
Docker, Kubernetes.

\- Well funded by top-tier VC investors who have invested in, operated at,
taken public/exited major cybersecurity & SaaS companies.

Apply & view detailed roles here:
[https://www.watchtower.ai/careers](https://www.watchtower.ai/careers)

We would love to hear from you - please reach out to us at
careers@watchtower.ai with any questions you may have.

~~~
twiclo
The website doesn't have any listings for a backend engineer. When can we
expect that to go up?

------
beedrillzzzzz
Enlitic | Infrastructure Engineers, Backend Engineers, Frontend Engineers,
Deep Learning Researchers | Full-Time | ONSITE | San Francisco, CA or New
York, NY | [https://www.enlitic.com](https://www.enlitic.com)

Where intelligence meets empathy, Enlitic is a San Francisco-based company
that uses data to advance medical diagnostics. By pairing world-class
radiologists with data scientists and engineers, we collect and analyze the
world's most comprehensive clinical data, pioneering medical software that
enables doctors to diagnose sooner with renowned accuracy.

Benefits & perks: 401k 10% match, premium medical, dental, vision and FSA
options, equity, $180/month wellness fund, pre-taxed commuter benefits,
unlimited PTO, meals and snacks.

Technologies: C++, Python, Typescript, React, Node, Elixir, Docker and
Postgres.

Interested? Please apply here:
[https://www.enlitic.com/careers](https://www.enlitic.com/careers)

------
jewel_sentilink
SentiLink | San Francisco, CA | On-Site | Software Engineer (backend,
platform, infra, ML) + Data Scientist |
[https://sentilink.com/](https://sentilink.com/)

SentiLink prevents synthetic fraud, an emerging fraud vector in which
fraudsters open accounts using name/DOB/SSN combinations that don't correspond
to real people. Our partners include top ten US banks, fintechs, and
alternative lenders. We're backed by investors including a16z, Max Levchin
(Affirm CEO/PayPal cofounder), and former presidents/CEO's of Visa,
Transunion, HSBC, and Citi.

Our tech stack uses Go (for the API part) and Python (for the ML part) on k8s
and the work involves a lot of complex and sensitive data.

Please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/sentilink](https://jobs.lever.co/sentilink) or reach
out to jewel@sentilink.com with your interest / questions.

------
dvdt
BillionToOne | Senior Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite | Menlo Park, CA

Do you want to develop prenatal diagnostics that can affect the lives of
millions of expecting parents? BillionToOne (Y Combinator S17) is looking for
a Senior Software Engineer. We transform diagnostics to be truly grounded in
quantitative principles and improve resolution of cell-free DNA testing by
>1000x fold. As engineer #1 you will work directly with the CTO to build
backend infrastructure, bioinformatics data processing pipelines, laboratory
automation tools, and web-based tools to communicate genetic results to
patients. This is a highly impactful position with the opportunity to own
engineering end-to-end from internal prototypes to widely deployed products
directly affecting patients.

Email me at david@billiontoone.com or apply at
[https://billiontoone.workable.com/jobs/1143752](https://billiontoone.workable.com/jobs/1143752)

------
engvik
Aller Media | Backend developer - Data platform team | Oslo, Norway | ONSITE

Aller Media has made tremendous progress in transforming itself into a data-
driven company. We are now looking for a developer to join the Data Platform
team.

We strongly believe that excellent developers come from a variety of different
backgrounds. As a guide, we are looking for someone with:

\- Programming experience, preferably in Go, Rust, Java, C, or similar.

\- Experience working with any of the technologies that we use (Kubernetes,
PubSub, Bigtable, BigQuery, Varnish).

\- Data analysis skills (SQL, R, Pandas, etc.)

\- Experience with high-throughput distributed systems.

Aller Media is one of the largest media conglomerates in Norway. The company
has a wide range of products, from breaking news with Dagbladet as the front
runner, to typical magazine products like Se og Hør and KK.

Read more and apply at:
[https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=158837491](https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=158837491)

------
stedaniels
Edge Hill University | Senior Web Developer | Ormskirk (Near Liverpool), UK |
ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://jobs.edgehill.ac.uk/vacancy.aspx?ref=EHA0788-0919](https://jobs.edgehill.ac.uk/vacancy.aspx?ref=EHA0788-0919)

Edge Hill University | Senior Web Designer | Ormskirk (Near Liverpool), UK |
ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://jobs.edgehill.ac.uk/vacancy.aspx?ref=EHA0568-0919](https://jobs.edgehill.ac.uk/vacancy.aspx?ref=EHA0568-0919)

Salary for both roles: £30-33k.

We're looking for both a Senior Web Developer and Senior Web Designer to join
our Web Services team in IT Services. We're a small agile team who cover lots
of projects from the corporate website, internal sites, to digital signage.
We're a WordPress shop so if that's your jam and you're in the NW of England,
come and join us :-)

(We are looking for UK-based full-time staff only right now, please no
agencies..)

------
finitive
Finitive | NYC | ONSITE |
[https://finitive.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=26](https://finitive.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=26)

Finitive is seeking a highly motivated Solution Architect / Lead / Senior
Developer with an analytical mind, an entrepreneurial spirit, and a team
attitude to join its New York team. The ideal candidate will have strong
development background, be a self-starter, fast learner and able to work well
independently. Prior experience in financial services is a plus.

This role will ultimately transition into the VP of Engineering / Manager,
Software Engineering.

Candidates must be eligible to work in the U.S. Consulting opportunities also
available for candidates who are only able to commit part time.

About Finitive:

Finitive is a financial technology platform providing institutional investors
with direct access to alternative lending investments. Through Finitive,
institutional investors can access a multi-trillion dollar market that
encompasses a broad spectrum of non-bank lending sectors, including specialty
finance, online lending, marketplace lending, and private credit funds.
Finitive’s originator partners can gain efficient access to capital via a
global network of investors who are actively allocating to alternative
lending. Through September 2019, Finitive has facilitated over $1.5 billion of
committed capital for its clients.

Finitive is an equal opportunity employer and will consider all qualified
applicants regardless of age, sex, race, religion, national origin, sexual
orientation, gender identity, marital or family status, disability, or any
other legally protected status.

Apply here:
[https://finitive.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=26](https://finitive.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=26)

------
hairysmelly
Nova Credit (YC W12) | San Francisco, CA or New York City, NY | Onsite or
Remote (North America only) |
[https://www.novacredit.com](https://www.novacredit.com)

Despite having built substantial credit in their home countries, millions of
immigrants have difficulty accessing credit cards, loans, mortgages, and
leases without domestic credit. Nova Credit enables newcomers to share their
credit history from their home country with financial service providers and
others, unlocking new consumers for lenders, and new futures for immigrants.
The team is ~45 people and has raised $20m+ in funding from Index, General
Catalyst, First Round Capital, Nyca, and Y Combinator.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit](https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47da...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47daeb9a67c?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/dd5cefb1-536b-430b-bfcb-e87b6...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/dd5cefb1-536b-430b-bfcb-e87b6945a7ec?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/e5165268-3763-4cf1-9ca2-8a517...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/e5165268-3763-4cf1-9ca2-8a51720aa036?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Node.js, Postgres, AWS, Terraform, Ansible, React

------
jpcc
Confident Cannabis (YC15) | Lead Product / API Engineers | Palo Alto / SF |
Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.confidentcannabis.com](https://www.confidentcannabis.com)

We’re a Series A funded YC backed company shaping the cannabis industry to be
efficient, honest, and reliable by creating the software infrastructure
necessary to both test and trade within it.

We're looking for experienced, excited (and exciting!) lead Product & API
minded backend engineers to help us build an amazing team while creating
awesome software for an immensely underserved market on the cusp of explosion!

We write Typescript / React frontends, Python / Django backends, with a slew
of AWS, Terraform, node, lambdas, and anything else we can find that allows us
to build quickly and safely - that said, the future of our tech & engineering
truly hinges on bringing on experienced developers to lead the way

Email me for anything: jared+hn@confidentcannabis.com

------
mobilityware
MobilityWare | Game Dev(Unity),Marketing,BI/Data,&More! | Irvine, CA | Full-
Time | Onsite | [https://grnh.se/igxqje1](https://grnh.se/igxqje1)

"Solitaire?! Really?" Yes – really! We have amazing people, which has earned
us both 'Best Places To Work' in the OC (’15,’16,’17, and '18) and a 4.6
rating on Glassdoor. And that’s before you consider that we have the 2nd most
played mobile game in the world. Your contributions touch millions, every
single day.

Lead Software Engineer - Build and integrate libraries for server-side
features including ad content delivery, cross product promotion and related
analytics.

Data Analyst - Products - Create in-depth analyses, tools and dashboards to
highlight the in-game behaviors that drive revenue activities and user
retention

QA Analyst - Card Games - Analyze features sets, test case execution,
regression, as well as exploratory and ad-hoc testing of newly implemented
feature

------
bananaoomarang
Scite | Senior Software Developer | Remote/NYC |
[https://scite.ai/jobs](https://scite.ai/jobs)

scite is a startup based in Brooklyn, working to help tackle the
reproducibility problem in science by mining and analyzing existing
literature. For more info on us see [https://scite.ai](https://scite.ai).

We are looking for a senior full-stack developer interested in making a
positive impact on a large societal problem. Our team is nearly fully remote
so we are looking for individuals that are self-motivated and eager to take on
a leading role at a growing startup. Specifically, we are seeking people with
experience in any/all of the following:

\- JavaScript (ES6)

\- React/Redux

\- Python

\- Postgres

\- Elasticsearch

\- Docker/Docker Swarm

\- Mongo

\- Keras/TensorFlow

If you’re interested in applying, please email a short note explaining your
interest and background as well as your resume to jobs@scite.ai

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP | [https://www.scm-lp.com](https://www.scm-
lp.com) | Developer | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE | Full-time | VISA

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years.

SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined implementation of
empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our highly productive team
works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing extensive data sets,
technology and the scientific method to devise and employ trading strategies
throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We’re looking for exceptional C++ Developers. For more information, please
visit our careers page: [https://grnh.se/104b5e201](https://grnh.se/104b5e201)

------
mattgarnett
ConsenSys R&D | Senior Software Engineer (Rust) | Full-time | Remote ConsenSys
R&D is focused on developing open source technology for the next generation of
Ethereum.

We are looking for senior level engineers and researchers with backgrounds in
systems engineering, distributed networks (p2p), parallel computing,
WebAssembly, and cryptography. Our team is competitively compensated based on
experience.

Some of the things we are working on:

* Building a proof-of-concept client in Rust for Ethereum 2.0 which supports WebAssembly execution for multiple shards.

* Benchmarking the performance of various aspects of WebAssembly runtimes, cryptographic functions, and p2p networking.

* Developing efficient proof tooling for authenticated data structures (merkle proofs).

* Exploring BFT consensus schemes for cross shard transactions.

* Researching and developing global transaction broadcasters.

Apply here: [https://consensys.net/open-
roles/?discipline=61666](https://consensys.net/open-roles/?discipline=61666)

------
Jeremy1026
CallTrackingMetrics | Software Engineer | Severna Park, MD [ONSITE]

Founded 7 years ago, CallTrackingMetrics provides a subscription software
service to help businesses around the world route and manage their phone calls
and advertising campaigns. We work with over 30,000 organizations in 50
different countries. We are a fun, fast growing team of 40 people based in
Severna Park, MD (conveniently near Annapolis and Baltimore). We are looking
for people who are excited to help us grow the business and continue to master
their own skills.

We are built on Ruby on Rails, Nginx/Lua, MySQL, PostgresSQL, Elasticsearch,
Redis, MongoDB.

Want to talk about the position a little first, contact information is in my
profile. No recruiters please.

More information about the role, requirements, and how to apply:
[https://www.calltrackingmetrics.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://www.calltrackingmetrics.com/jobs/software-engineer/)

------
s3nnyy
Quatico.com |Lead (React+Java), Fullstack, Backend (Java), Frontend (React),
DevOps | Zurich, Switzerland | SALARY: 90k-130k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU
member-states passport-holders ONLY We currently urgently look are a team
lead. We have a true "engineering over management" culture where you find
engineers both with formal computer science background and also ones, who are
self-taught. Our CTO worked with Erich Gamma, got offers from Apple, Google
and similar firms.

We currently building tailored web apps with heavy number crunching on the
server - e.g., we built the software analyzing all the weather data in
Switzerland. We do custom development with a heavy engineering part and we
regularly impress our clients with software that rarely needs maintenance.

Our interview process:

1) Phone screen with our CTO

2) Two sessions of remote pair-programming with our engineers (no algorithmic
questions but reasonable pair-programming tasks).

3) Onsite half a day with us.

Tell us if you want to hear more and say hi:

iwan.gulenko@quatico.com

~~~
vishbar
Hey, are you OK with UK passport holders?

~~~
s3nnyy
yes.

------
amasad
Repl.it (YC W18) | Infrastructure Engineer | ONSITE | SF |
[https://repl.it/jobs](https://repl.it/jobs)

Repl.it is the first massively open computing platform where anyone, even
without even needing an account, can hop on and in seconds start executing
code, build and host applications and websites, and collaborate with other
people.

Providing a service like this is challenging from all a scaling, security, and
billing perspectives. Additionally, supporting the number of languages that we
do ([https://repl.it/languages](https://repl.it/languages)) is hard from both
a hard systems tooling problem -- we have to build generic protocols for
executing, debugging, authoring code, running tests, handling files, etc.

It's a great time to be joining us, we're still 8 full-time people, we reach
more than a million coders a month, and we're backed by YC and a16z.

------
b_yng
Somewear Labs | iOS & Android Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite | $80k – $140k
+ equity

[https://somewearlabs.com](https://somewearlabs.com)

Somewear is a technology company that supports those who venture beyond the
limits of cellular connectivity with a satellite-enabled platform. From
helicopter paramedics to world travelers, Somewear builds modern technology to
keep people in touch, informed and safe anywhere in the world.

Check us out on WIRED: [https://www.wired.com/story/remote-wilderness-best-
gear/](https://www.wired.com/story/remote-wilderness-best-gear/)

We're looking for mobile engineers to join the Somewear team! Working from our
San Francisco office, you will help develop our apps and SDKs that actually
saves lives. Whether it's a brand new feature or improving core functionality,
you'll build delightful experiences for customers that truly rely on you. As a
Somewear engineer, you’ll be working with our custom hardware, satellite tech,
Bluetooth, cloud services and many other technologies. Expect lots of
interesting challenges.

Note: U.S. citizens ONLY. Please only apply if you meet this requirement.

You'll work with

    
    
      - Swift, RxSwift, Realm, & CoreBluetooth on iOS
      - Kotlin, Coroutines, RxJava, Realm, & Nordic BLE on Android
    

Want to work across the stack? Then you'll also work with

    
    
      - Kotlin, Spring Boot, Postgres, Redis, GCP, Kuberenetes on backend
      - React, Typescript, Redux on web
    

Find out more & apply at: [https://angel.co/company/somewear-
labs/jobs](https://angel.co/company/somewear-labs/jobs)

Questions? careers@somewearlabs.com

------
jonahx
CyberArk (Conjur team) | Backend / DevOps / Security | NEWTON, MA | FULL-TIME

The CyberArk Conjur team helps people write super reliable software that's
hard to hack. We're building tools that make the best security practices
convenient for developers, ops, and security teams. We're hiring engineers to
help with that effort.

ABOUT US

We're a busy team, thanks to the increasing success of our product: the Conjur
appliance secures the entire software development and deployment lifecycle for
companies who want to ship features as fast as possible without increasing
their risk of security breaches.

Conjur engineers work on a wide variety of projects, from integrations with
some of today's most popular DevOps tools to moonshot projects that seek to
revolutionize the way engineering teams factor in security when deploying
applications.

We know that if you're a professional engineer, experience with specific tools
or languages can usually be picked up quickly. That being said, Conjur
engineers use and integrate with the following tools on a more-or-less daily
basis:

* Golang, Ruby, Rails, Postgres, and JS

* Docker, Git, and Jenkins

* Kubernetes, OpenShift, Cloud Foundry

* Ansible, Puppet, Chef

LEARN MORE - AND TRY SOLVE OUR DEVOPS PUZZLE!

* [https://conjur.org](https://conjur.org) (our secret service, AGPLv3)

* [https://www.conjur.org/careers/engineering.html](https://www.conjur.org/careers/engineering.html) (about our team, and our DevOps puzzle!)

* [https://blog.conjur.org](https://blog.conjur.org) (our blog, which talks more about who we are and what we do)

------
AYLIEN
AYLIEN | Backend Engineer, Scala, Java, Python, SOA| Dublin, Ireland | Full-
time | Onsite | Visa | [https://aylien.com](https://aylien.com) AYLIEN is a
content intelligence company based in Dublin, Ireland. We empower companies
all over the world to not only collect but truly understand large volumes of
human-generated content. To create our products, we use AI-powered analytics
technologies with web-scale aggregation of unstructured data and content. Our
Text Analysis and News APIs enable developers and data scientists to build the
next generation of intelligent apps and solutions with extreme ease.

Currently hiring a number of Backend Engineers
-[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/ayliencom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/ayliencom/view/P_AAAAAAFAABSDMEndFtvXQ1)

------
sawong
Flexport (YC W14) | San Francisco, CA and Chicago, IL | Onsite |
[https://www.flexport.com](https://www.flexport.com)

Flexport’s mission is to make global trade easy for everyone. We are
revolutionizing a huge industry that touches every country on the planet,
which means solving complex challenges. We are looking for makers who love
learning, are passionate about collaborating, and desire to see the global
impact of the solutions they build.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport](https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport)

View all of our jobs here:
[https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1](https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1)

Tech Stack:

* Frontend: React, Relay, Flow, Jest, Enzyme

* Mobile: React Native, Apollo

* Backend: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, GraphQL, Python, RSpec

* CI: GitHub, Buildkite

* Infrastructure: AWS, Python

~~~
wallacoloo
> Flexport’s mission is to make global trade easy for everyone.

Can you expand a little on this? Maybe give an example of what kind of person
finds value in your product? I gather you do something related to freight, but
beyond that I can’t tell.

~~~
leovander
There's a lot of money to make for the freight forwarding companies.

A lot of container owners charge you fully knowing that your product may get
caught up in customs and they make their money on late fees.

As a user of this product, I think you probably get better visibility of where
your contents are in the overall process and access to customs agents, which
that in itself would help cut your overall costs down if you know that your
items were categorized correctly on your customs forms, preventing the above
from happening.

The founder talking about it at startup school.
[https://youtu.be/syoqjYLDs48?t=1169](https://youtu.be/syoqjYLDs48?t=1169)

------
altitude2019
Altitude Networks – On site Lead/Senior Developers SF, CA - Will Relocate and
Sponsor (Full Time)

Altitude Networks provides companies with the data security they need to
safely use collaboration SaaS (GSuite, Box, Dropbox, Office365 etc) without
the threat of data loss, theft or inadvertent sharing with unauthorized
individuals. Altitude Networks is founded by Michael Coates, former CISO of
Twitter and 15 year veteran in the information security space, and Amir
Kavousian, Stanford PhD and former data scientist from CapitalOne ML fraud
team. We are a BusinessInsider Top 30 CyberSecurity Startup in 2019, backed by
prominent Silicon Valley Venture Capital. At Altitude Networks, we use a
modern architecture that is designed to optimize development efficiency and
velocity. We use a serverless architecture and advanced CI/CD tools that
enable all team members to quickly develop, deploy, and maintain code in
production in AWS cloud

------
sproefke
Truveris | Boston | Onsite | Fulltime

Truveris develops software and data-driven solutions for the pharmacy benefits
industry. We create competition in the market to save money for US employers
on their prescription benefit plans, as well as, increase Rx access and
pricing transparency for patients like you and me.

Due to tremendous amounts of growth, our CTO and Engineering Director are
opening a 2nd office in Boston before the end of the year. They are looking
for a senior software engineer and a senior devops engineer to lead a small
agile team in developing and supporting our web-based applications.

Our tech stack includes Python (pyramid, sqlalchemy), Postrgresql, AWS (linux,
unix), react.js and tools like kubernetes, jenkins and saltstack.

Apply to
[https://www.truveris.com/company/careers/](https://www.truveris.com/company/careers/)
or email me aka Sarah at sproefke@truveris.com

------
Connie106
Suade |London|Full-time|Onsite

About Suade: We are a FinTech/RegTech company based in London using modern
technologies to develop cutting edge software for regulatory reporting and
compliance. We’ve had some notable achievements this year including being
selected as part of the FinTech 50 for the third year in a row as well as
being recognised by the World Economic Forum as a Technology Pioneer which is
a huge honour. other notable examples of past Pioneers including Google
(2001), Twitter (2009), Palantir Technologies (2010) and Dropbox (2011). We
are always looking to hire talented individuals and we currently have the
following vacancies: Backend Developer Front-End Picasso Regtech Engineer
Linux Orchestrator

Please find the links to our job descriptions
[https://suade.org/journal/#lead](https://suade.org/journal/#lead) To apply,
please send your CV to work@suade.org

------
CapsherHR
CAPSHER Technology/ College Station, TX/ Onsite/ Full-time/ Software
Developer/ $50k-90k Apply at
[http://capsher.com/careers/](http://capsher.com/careers/)

We are actively looking to hire software developers to our growing team!
CAPSHER has been a successful custom software company since 1994. Our
developers have a range of specialities and experiences as we have clients
with technology needs across a wide array of industries, environments, and
technologies.

Our work environment is casual- we believe in Work Hard, Play Hard. Your
comfort and success is a top priority for us as we foster a supportive,
collaborative, and enjoyable work atmosphere.

Based in College Station, Texas, CAPSHER has made its home in a top ranked
small metropolis for growing businesses. This makes us unique among software
and technology companies for employees looking to get away from urban
frustrations.

------
pashabitz
Q Bio | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | ONSITE | [https://q.bio](https://q.bio)

Looking for: front-end, back-end and full-stack software engineers for our
service engineering team.

At Q Bio, our mission is to bring preventive healthcare to everyone. We
believe the future of healthcare will be orders of magnitude more effective as
it becomes truly data driven, preventive, and personalized. If we succeed, we
see a future where treatable diseases will no longer take lives and every
generation will be healthier than the last.

Our first service, The Q Exam, is based on landmark systems biology research
done at Stanford University. In about an hour, we take blood, saliva, urine
and a non-invasive whole-body scan from which we extract 1000’s of genetic,
chemical, and anatomical biomarkers to build the world’s most comprehensive
quantitative snapshot of an individual’s health at a point in time.

To apply - shoot me a note at pasha at q dot bio

------
lizagordon
Petal | New York, NY | Full Stack, Platform/Backend, React Native Engineers |
Onsite or Remote (US)

Petal is a credit card for people without credit histories, by using machine
learning to analyze cash flow to augment traditional credit score-based
lending decisions. We're at the Series B stage and growing dramatically.

Some press we've received: [https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/02/petals-no-fee-
credit-card-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/02/petals-no-fee-credit-card-
for-the-credit-score-less-is-now-open-to-the-public/)

Tech stack: [https://stackshare.io/petal](https://stackshare.io/petal)

Please apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard?lever-
origin=applied&lever-s...](https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HACKER_NEWS)

------
mariahalpern
Moon Creative Lab |Palo Alto, CA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.mooncreativelab.com/](https://www.mooncreativelab.com/)

Moon Creative Lab is a design-led innovation hub in Palo Alto and Tokyo. We
incubate new ventures. And uniquely, we work across sectors like healthcare
and agriculture, entertainment and technology. We are hiring Venture Designers
to work across Moon and a Co-founder for one of the startups we are
incubating.

Please apply directly here: Venture Design Lead:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/moon/jobs/4467212002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/moon/jobs/4467212002)

Co-founder- Pet Healthcare Startup:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/moon/jobs/4467227002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/moon/jobs/4467227002)

------
clee_tech01
Datawire | Multiple Software Developers | Boston | Remote |
[https://www.getambassador.io/](https://www.getambassador.io/)

Datawire develops Ambassador, the leading self-service edge proxy for cloud
native applications. Beloved in the open source community, Ambassador is the
Kubernetes-Native API Gateway built on the Envoy Proxy. Technologies include
golang, python and C++. We have thousands of users from the likes of Epic
Games, PTC, Cisco and Microsoft. With an office in Boston, we have a
distributed team (UK, Canada, India, range of cities in US like
Portland/Utah/NY).

We’re expanding our engineering team with software developers of all kinds.
Big plus if you have experience in distributed systems, devops (e.g. sysadmin
or operational background), team lead, web application firewall (WAF) OR
caching experience.

Interest piqued? Send email to candace@datawire.io to setup time and learn
more!

------
skrebbel
TalkJS ([https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)) | Eindhoven (the
Netherlands) or REMOTE (Europe)

TalkJS lets developers build the perfect custom chat feature in hours instead
of months. We're product driven and we power communication inside online
marketplaces, community sites, trading platforms and so on.

Currently in the market for:

    
    
        * Android Developer
        * iOS Developer
        * Online marketer
    

TalkJS touches millions of people and is growing quickly. We're in it for the
long run: we combine a hungry ambition for growth with a healthy and flexible
work/life balance. We expect a lot from each other and give a lot of support
and freedom in return. Sound good?

More info on all three positions, + how to apply:
[https://talkjs.com/jobs/](https://talkjs.com/jobs/)

\---

All jobs are remote (Europe) or on-site in Eindhoven, NL. No recruiters or
agencies, please.

------
jimschley
Bevi | Senior Software Engineer and Software Engineer in Test | Boston, MA |
Full-time | Onsite

Bevi is a mission-driven company, with the environmental goal of entirely
eliminating single-use plastic bottles by making it possible to get
practically any beverage on tap. Our product is an IoT-enabled dispenser for
customized beverages.

Senior Software Engineer - Back End:
[https://bevicareers.workable.com/jobs/961065](https://bevicareers.workable.com/jobs/961065)

Senior Software Engineer - Front End:
[https://bevicareers.workable.com/jobs/961050](https://bevicareers.workable.com/jobs/961050)

Software Engineer in Test:
[https://bevicareers.workable.com/jobs/1057576](https://bevicareers.workable.com/jobs/1057576)

Apply online or reach out to me (Jim - VP of Software Eng) directly: jim at
bevi.co

------
tpshapescale
Shape (YC S15 | Start X F17) San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time Hiring |
3D Computer Vision ▪ Sr EE ▪ Sr Data Scientist ▪ Sr ME ▪ Sr Backend ▪ and more
| $120K-170K + equity

Shape is the company behind ShapeScale, a 3D personal body scanner, scale, and
fitness tracker that digitizes your body in photorealistic 3D. Its companion
app then shows you where exactly you have been gaining muscle and losing fat
by color-grading your 3D avatar.

We are looking to expand our engineering team. It's challenging both on the
software and hardware, due to ShapeScale's robotic, rotating and expanding
arm. On the computer vision side, we face interesting challenging involving 3D
reconstruction, rejigging, and data collection.

All open roles:
([https://shapescale.com/careers/](https://shapescale.com/careers/)

Interested in hearing more? Reach out to careers@shapescale.com for more
information

------
carbonblack_inc
Carbon Black | Waltham, MA; Boston, MA; Boulder, CO; and Hillsboro, OR |
Onsite or Remote in USA (for some positions) |
[https://www.carbonblack.com](https://www.carbonblack.com)

Carbon Black (NASDAQ: CBLK) is a leading provider of next-generation endpoint
security delivered via the cloud. We consolidate prevention, detection,
response, threat hunting, and managed services into a single platform with a
single agent and single console, making it easier for organizations to achieve
better protection. More than 5,000 global customers, including 34 of the
Fortune 100, trust Carbon Black to keep their organizations safe.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-black](https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-
black)

------
adamrenklint
Pitch | Senior Backend + Frontend Engineers | Berlin, Germany | Onsite &
Remote | Full-time

Pitch, a new company from the makers of Wunderlist, is looking for Senior
Backend and Frontend Engineers to join our team onsite in Berlin or remote. We
are building a cross-platform presentation tool and are looking for a product-
oriented Clojure/Script developers to help realize our vision.

We've just launched the waiting list for an invite-only beta:
[https://pitch.com/news/announcing-our-limited-preview-
beta-a...](https://pitch.com/news/announcing-our-limited-preview-beta-and-new-
funding)

If you enjoy using functional approaches to solving real user problems in a
highly collaborative team, we'd love to talk to you.

More info and other opportunities at
[https://pitch.com/about#hiring](https://pitch.com/about#hiring)

------
smithcoin
Digitalmint | Frontend/Backend/Ops/Sales/CS | Chicago, IL

DigitalMint is an on-demand cryptocurrency provider, selling Bitcoin through
physical kiosks and point-of-sale solutions. Founded in 2014, we own and
operate the nation’s largest cash point-of-sale network for Bitcoin with over
300 locations nationwide. Featured on CBS and in Forbes, DigitalMint is
empowering underserved and unbanked consumers to utilize digital currencies as
a tool for financial access and inclusion. We’re a passionate startup looking
to grow our team with dedicated entrepreneurial-minded people that love a good
challenge. It's not enough to be skilled, we’re a driven group of innovators
and you should be too!

Our office is located in the heart of River North.

Tech Stack:

Office- GSuite, Gitlab, Slack

Backend- Golang

Frontend- React/React Native

Apply online at:
[https://www.digitalmint.io/careers](https://www.digitalmint.io/careers)

Mention you saw this post on HN.

------
terrabakky
Sourced Group | AWS, GCP, Azure Consultants | Sydney & Melbourne Australia,
Singapore, Toronto Canada | Full Time | Sponsorship available |
[https://www.sourcedgroup.com/](https://www.sourcedgroup.com/)

Sourced Group helps the largest security conscious clients in heavily
regulated industries manage their Cloud infrastructure at scale.

Looking for Consultants at all levels for any or all major Cloud providers:

\- AWS

\- GCP

\- Azure

We've recently taken $20M in investment and are growing rapidly globally but
maintaining the culture and values that makes Sourced Group a great place to
work.

I've done previous stints at other consultancies, as have many members of the
team. We understand and agree on what made us leave and why we're determined
for Sourced to be different and somewhere you'll love working.

Plenty of opportunities to travel, work with massive clients and solve real
problems.

Multiple positions in each region.

tyler.johnson@sourcedgroup.com if you're interested.

~~~
edmonddantes80
Do you consider remote applies?

~~~
terrabakky
Not at this stage -- we're looking for consultants who can operate in
Australia, Singapore and Canada and be face to face with clients. Occasionally
remote opportunities do pop up though.

------
himamatalent
HiMama (himama.com/careers), located in the heart of Downtown Toronto, is
hiring for FULL TIME, ONSITE Senior and Intermediate Ruby on Rails (RoR)
Engineers!

Apply directly here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/himama?team=Product%20%26%20Engineerin...](https://jobs.lever.co/himama?team=Product%20%26%20Engineering)

HiMama is the #1 rated childcare app in the early education space. We love
what we do because we're making a difference in the lives of educators,
parents and children every single day. Come revolutionize early childhood
education with us!

We've currently got half a million users worldwide and we're all about feature
development and product code. We send out 300 push notifications per second -
so your work will be used by very active users! Not only that, but will daily
releases and daily peer reviews, your work will always be making a difference!

------
JanMatas
Deepnote | Prague, Czechia | Full Time |
[https://www.deepnote.com/](https://www.deepnote.com/)

Deepnote is a better data science notebook. We work with
JavaScript/TypeScript/React/Docker/Kubernetes/Jupyter to build infrastructure
for running heavy machine learning workloads and to give everyone access to
state-of-the-art data science tooling.

We are looking for experienced developers excited about contributing to open
source software and helping researchers, developers and data scientists solve
hard problems:

    
    
        * Full Stack Engineer (TypeScript, Python, React) | Prague
        * Infrastructure Engineer / DevOps (TypeScript, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP) | Prague
        * Front End Developer (TypeScript, React) | Prague
        * Growth Manager (developer relations, community management, marketing) | Prague

Email us at work@deepnote.com.

~~~
edmonddantes80
Do you consider remote applies?

------
bastichelaar
Skyworkz ([https://skyworkz.nl](https://skyworkz.nl)) | Cloud
Architect/Developer/Engineer | The Netherlands | Full-time | ONSITE

Ever wondered how our job will look like in 5 years from now? What will happen
if we apply AI to infrastructure and CI/CD? How to implement Chaos Engineering
in production? We do. We're always looking ahead. If you like to help
customers innovate, then we should talk. We are looking to hire Cloud
Architects, Cloud Developers and Cloud Engineers.

Skyworkz is a small consulting firm based in Utrecht, The Netherlands, and
we're looking to expand our team. Currently we are with 10 consultants,
growing to a maximum of 25. We explicitly want to stay a small boutique
consultancy. Technologies we work with are the Big Three (AWS, GCP, Azure),
Kubernetes, CI/CD, DevOps (culture and technology).

Interested? Drop me an email at bas@skyworkz.nl

------
koreth1
Segovia | New York, NY or REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://www.thesegovia.com/](https://www.thesegovia.com/)

Segovia is payment gateway infrastructure primarily used to move money to
Africa. Customers include charities that want to transfer cash directly to
people in Africa as well as small businesses that maintain workforces across
developed and developing world and general API users like remittance apps.

We use: Kotlin, Java, Axon Framework, PostgreSQL, React, Puppeteer, Docker,
AWS, Terraform, Ansible

Open Roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hqg5/](https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hqg5/)

\- Engineering Manager:
[https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jd4l/](https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jd4l/)

------
collinglass
WaystoCap | Engineering | Malaga, Spain | ONSITE

WaystoCap is unlocking international trade in Africa, by creating trust and
efficiency through our platform. We are doing this by building the first B2B
trading platform that handles all the complexity of international commerce on
the continent.

Named Technology Pioneer 2018 by The World Economic Forum

Available positions:

\- Senior Full Stack Software Developer (React/GraphQL/Node.js)

\- Full Stack Software Developer (React/GraphQL/Node.js)

Apply here: [https://careers.waystocap.com](https://careers.waystocap.com)

Read about my experience joining and moving to Europe from Canada:
[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/i-traded-comfortable-life-
can...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/i-traded-comfortable-life-canada-
adventure-southern-spain-glass) /

Benefits:

\- Macbook Pro

\- 25 days of vacation

\- Flexible working hours

\- Ability to wear multiple hats

\- Fast paced startup culture

\- scrappy, iterative product building (everything starts as a spreadsheet)

------
UUhiring
Unite Us ([https://www.uniteus.com/](https://www.uniteus.com/)) | Software
Engineer (at least 4 years of experience) | NYC or REMOTE | Full-Time

Unite Us is a technology startup that builds coordinated care networks of
health and human service providers to address all determinants of health.

We've been mentioned in 2019 CB Insights List of 150 Most Innovative Digital
Health Startups.

We are looking for:

* Full-Stack, Backend, and Frontend Engineers: [https://www.uniteus.com/job-openings/?gh_jid=4325466002](https://www.uniteus.com/job-openings/?gh_jid=4325466002)

* Software Engineer in Test: [https://www.uniteus.com/job-openings/?gh_jid=4373314002](https://www.uniteus.com/job-openings/?gh_jid=4373314002)

~~~
kenranosa
do you accept applicants outside US? here is my personal website
www.kenranosa.com

------
lbarrow
Tegus | Senior Software Engineer | Chicago, IL | Full-time | On-site

Tegus makes research products for institutional investors - we provide a layer
of qualitative expertise on top of the quantitative research products
investors already have. We already have hundreds of paying customers and
millions in recurring revenue, but we're just getting started.

I'm looking for senior engineers who can help build our core technical
infrastructure, deliver great products and lead others to do the same. We use
Vue.js, Typescript, GraphQL, Rails and Postgres, but I'd love to talk to you
even if you don't already know every element of our tech stack.

See more at [https://www.tegus.co/careers/senior-software-
engineer](https://www.tegus.co/careers/senior-software-engineer). If you're
interested, email me (I'm the head of engineering) at lionel@tegus.co.

------
markwaldron
Kustomer | New York, North Carolina | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://grnh.se/271cdd631](https://grnh.se/271cdd631) Kustomer is the
platform for customer experience that focuses on customers, not tickets,
enabling companies to know everything about every customer to drive informed
actions. Used by Slice, Glossier, Outdoor Voices, and more, Kustomer provides
businesses with a full view of every customer's lifetime. Kustomer unifies all
relevant data, customer history, apps, and systems. Kustomer was founded in
2015 with headquarters in New York City and Durham, North Carolina.

Our Tech Stack: React.js, Node.js, AWS, MongoDB, Elasticsearch

Roles:

Senior Software Engineer - Backend - New York, NY

Senior Software Engineer - Frontend - New York, NY

Senior Software Engineer in Test - New York, NY

Sofware Engineer - Backend - Durham, NC

Software Engineer - Frontend - Durham, NC

Engineering Manager - New York, NY

Software Engineer in Test - Durham, NC

iOS Engineer - New York, NY

Senior Site Reliability Engineer - Durham, NC

------
Equiet
Deepnote | Prague, Czechia | Full Time |
[https://www.deepnote.com/](https://www.deepnote.com/)

Deepnote is a better data science notebook. We work with
JavaScript/TypeScript/React/Docker/Kubernetes/Jupyter to build infrastructure
for running heavy machine learning workloads and to give everyone access to
state-of-the-art data science tooling.

We are looking for experienced developers excited about contributing to open
source software and helping researchers, developers and data scientists solve
hard problems:

    
    
        * Full Stack Engineer (TypeScript, Python, React) | Prague
        * Infrastructure Engineer / DevOps (TypeScript, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP) | Prague
        * Front End Developer (TypeScript, React) | Prague
        * Growth Manager (developer relations, community management, marketing) | Prague
    

Email us at work@deepnote.com.

------
kattheorem
Theorem LLC | REMOTE | Full-time | Experienced Engineers, Designers and PM |
Theorem.co

Theorem is Hiring! We work with enterprise organizations and startups to solve
their business challenges by identifying, designing and building innovative
software solutions.

Backend - Typescript: [http://bit.ly/2nv4HYi](http://bit.ly/2nv4HYi) Front
End: [http://bit.ly/2nfSxCN](http://bit.ly/2nfSxCN) SRE:
[http://bit.ly/2nsdR86](http://bit.ly/2nsdR86) Backend - Ruby:
[http://bit.ly/2NvqFqA](http://bit.ly/2NvqFqA)

Visit Theorem.co/careers to learn more about our opportunities in UX, Product
and Sales

Please email me directly with any questions. I look forward to meet you and
answering any questions you have Kristen.Williams@Theorem.co

------
lillian_vargas
Site Reliability Engineer | SharpSpring | Gainesville, FL | Onsite, Full-Time
|[https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/3f75eb80-4c6f-4d0c-9158-89...](https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/3f75eb80-4c6f-4d0c-9158-8941dcbb78cd)

SharpSpring is looking for a Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) to join our team
onsite in Gainesville, FL. SharpSpring SREs are responsible for ensuring the
reliability and availability of the company’s Software as a Service (SaaS)
application and the cloud infrastructure that it runs on. As a SharpSpring
SRE, you’ll help influence architectural decisions and you’ll help drive
architectural changes within the company. If you are interested in joining a
growing, dynamic, and successful tech company where your work will make a
significant impact on the growth and success of the company, then we want to
talk to you.

------
alannallama
Open Collective | Remote | Full Time

Seeking a full stack engineer who’s excited about open source, making
communities sustainable, and transparent finances.

Open Collective is on a mission to help communities around the world be
sustainable. On Open Collective, groups like open source projects, meetups,
and movements can collect and spend money transparently, invite collaboration,
and make their communities thrive.

We think you’d be great at this if you:

* Have experience in a full time full stack engineer position using JavaScript. * Are comfortable in a remote environment that is at the same time highly collaborative. * Are able to contribute to our two main stacks: GraphQL API (powered by Node and PostgreSQL) and our Web App (powered by Next.js, React and Apollo). * Are excited about contributing to our mission!

[https://opencollective.com/hiring](https://opencollective.com/hiring)

------
rstarback
Scoop|Sr.iOS Engineer & Sr.Android Engineer|San Francisco, CA|Full
Time|Onsite|www.takescoop.com/careers

Scoop brings co-workers and neighbors together to enjoy a smooth carpooling
experience—unlocking new opportunities to create friendships, improve their
well-being, and make the most of their valuable time.

Learn more in Crunchbase: [https://news.crunchbase.com/news/scoop-
raises-60m-for-corpor...](https://news.crunchbase.com/news/scoop-
raises-60m-for-corporate-carpooling-as-gridlock-ruins-america/)

In this role, you will:

* Provide technical leadership and architectural guidance

* Represent engineering to collaborate with product managers on product features

* Partner with the CTO and technical leads to shape architectural vision and engineering roadmap

* Coach and mentor other engineers on design principles and best practices

* Work on engineering and company-wide initiatives

You should:

* Be knowledgeable about the iOS ecosystem and user interactions

* Care deeply about quality

------
hgrice
Shield AI | San Diego, CA & Pittsburgh, PA | www.shield.ai Shield AI is an
artificial intelligence robotics company building products for the national
security sector and first responders. We are searching for people ready to
rise to the occasion and join us in developing state-of-the-art technology
alongside a mission that matters. Are you up for the challenge?

Positions Open Across Technical Teams:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai](https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai) \--
Engineering -- Planning and Controls -- Operations -- Electrical -- Artificial
Intelligence -- Marketing -- Software (C++) -- Robotics -- User Experience and
Design -- Hardware -- Manufacturing -- Machine Learning

Our team is built of scientists, engineers, and business leaders inspired by
our mission; to protect service members and civilians with artificially
intelligent systems.

------
willemwijnans
Aula Education | Remote Only |
[https://aula.education](https://aula.education)

Aula is a social learning platform built for education. Aula replaces emails
and learning management systems (e.g. Moodle, Canvas, Blackboard, D2L) with
digital infrastructure designed to encourage conversation and participation. A
digital campus that complements an institution’s physical campus, Aula enables
new ways to teach, learn, and create community.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/aula-education](https://www.keyvalues.com/aula-
education)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Full-stack JavaScript Engineer (React / Node.js):
[https://www.notion.so/Remote-Senior-Full-stack-JavaScript-
En...](https://www.notion.so/Remote-Senior-Full-stack-JavaScript-Engineer-
React-Node-js-01f59910adf740a0b3ee5b6f3f25fa6c)

\- Product Manager: [https://www.notion.so/Remote-Product-Manager-
Aula-9fe454ed57...](https://www.notion.so/Remote-Product-Manager-
Aula-9fe454ed57b14e15a8f3cde6c9a8348a)

Tech Stack: We use React and React Native for our frontends and Node.js for
our backend, which is built around the microservices paradigm. Some services
have been migrated to serverless logic, in order to have more concurrent users
on Aula simultaneously.

In order to support this architecture, we use Docker and everything is
deployed and managed on our AWS infrastructure which is defined by Terraform
code. More details here: [https://blog.aula.education/bringing-educational-
infrastruct...](https://blog.aula.education/bringing-educational-
infrastructure-into-the-21st-century-the-stack-be66b1a743c0)

------
origin
Origin | [https://origin.io](https://origin.io) | Multiple Software Roles |
San Francisco | Full Time | Onsite

Origin's mission is to transform the $13tn manufacturing industry with 3D
printing technology. We're looking for multiple engineers to complement a
small but growing team.

You would help build a modern-day manufacturing platform:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwVKoxxZGk8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwVKoxxZGk8)

Join an experienced team from places like Google, Apple, and Uber to tackle
hard problems at the intersection of software, data, hardware, and chemistry.
Our ideal engineer is interested in working across disciplines with
opportunities for rapid career growth.

Please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/originio](https://jobs.lever.co/originio)

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | New York, NY | Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa
welcome | Undergraduate, Masters, PhD| Rolling start dates/application
deadline|redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, medical, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer

Python Engineer

Business Development Analyst

Software Engineer in Test

Security Intern

Business Development Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/](https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/)
To apply, email jobs@redballoonsecurity.com. Make sure to include what job you
are looking for in the subject line!

------
Inversechi
GetYourGuide | Multiple Positions | Berlin & Zurich | ONSITE, VISA +
Assistance

GetYourGuide’s online marketplace for tours, tickets, and attractions helps
people find the most exciting experiences worldwide.

Using technology to change the way travellers find and book activities to do,
and explore their destination. We are a customer focused data driven company
and are ramping up our engineering capacity.

To find out more about how we work and what we get up to visit
[https://inside.getyourguide.com/](https://inside.getyourguide.com/).

Looking for: iOS Engineers | Data Scientists | Data Analysts | Data Engineers
| Security Engineers | Full-Stack Engineers | Back-End Engineers | Engineering
Managers

Find more about us and the job openings on our career page
[http://grnh.se/qmkt7n](http://grnh.se/qmkt7n)

Or contact me via the URL on my profile.

------
nimblehq
Nimble | Bangkok, Thailand | Fulltime | ONSITE | Visa/Work Permit + Relocation
assistance | [https://nimblehq.co/](https://nimblehq.co/)

We are a team of designers, software developers and product owners building
outstanding web and mobile applications for companies of all sizes, from
1-person startups to Fortune 500 companies. We take a product development
approach, creating custom software that people will love to use and empowering
our clients to do what they do best - better.

Senior UX/UI Designer: [http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-uxui-
designer-2](http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-uxui-designer-2)

Technical Product Owner: [http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-
owner-5](http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-owner-5)

Web Developer - Mid to Senior Level: [http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/web-developer-
mid-senior-level-ban...](http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/web-developer-mid-senior-
level-bangkok)

Senior Android Developer - Mid to Senior Level:
[http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/android-developer-mid-senior-
level...](http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/android-developer-mid-senior-level-
bangkok)

Senior iOS Developer - Mid to Senior Level: [http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/ios-
developer-mid-senior-level-ban...](http://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/ios-developer-
mid-senior-level-bangkok)

We keep our recruitment process practical and straightforward:
[https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-
us/our...](https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-us/our-
recruitment-process.md)

------
Jeff-Dev
Pulsara | Bozeman, MT | Full Time | Senior Android Engineer | Onsite or Remote

We have an open position for an experienced senior-level Android engineer
seeking work in the field of communications for a worthy cause and in a
collaborative ego-free atmosphere.

Pulsara is shifting the paradigm for critical-care communications through the
use of mobile technology. Through our platform, emergency medical technicians,
doctors, hospitals, and clinicians significantly shorten time-to-delivery of
critical care for patients experiencing time-sensitive emergencies such as
stroke, heart attack, or severe trauma.

Our mission is to unite and empower people to improve health by simplifying
care coordination.

Our values are based upon:

Simplification Through Innovation

Servant Leadership

Grit

Integrity

See
[https://pulsara.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=17](https://pulsara.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=17)
for full details and to apply for the position.

------
mattmireles
Present | Ethical Deepfakes | Remote | Principal Engineer (AI)

Our app lets people show their best selves in video chat and even create
videos as friends & celebrities (with permission). We are unlocking video chat
for the next billion by using AI to synthesize video on the local device
without sending any pixels over the internet (patent-pending), resulting in a
100x reduction in bandwidth & cost versus traditional video streaming.

We are hiring 2 Principal Engineers to help us build a general image synthesis
model for realtime video reconstruction of any human face, using deep
learning.

Open to candidates located within a 1 hour flight from the Bay Area (Seattle,
San Francisco, Los Angeles, San Diego). In lieu of an office, we host monthly
“onsites” both the Bay Area and at ”destinations” like Lake Tahoe & Laguna
Beach.

Responsibilities: Build upon & implement published AI research, synthesize
into new original work | Create neural networks that run on a smartphone |
Explain your fancy math to business people | Write code that doesn’t suck

Requirements: Build a neural network from scratch to solve complex image
synthesis problems & implement in code | Hungry to quickly learn new technical
concepts | Eager to ship product, not satisfied with just conducting research
| Portfolio of code that doesn’t suck | Do-whatever-it-takes attitude

Nice to Haves: Published research in computer vision or computer graphics |
Computer science PhD from world-class university | Tried to start a company
before or worked as an early employee at a startup

Serial entrepreneur founders. Raised $2.7M from Founders Fund, Naval, Cyan
Banister & others.

[https://angel.co/company/talkpresent/jobs/632892-principal-e...](https://angel.co/company/talkpresent/jobs/632892-principal-
engineer-ai)

Email me matt@talkpresent.com

------
transcriptic
Strateos (YC W15) | Backend engineer, Full-Stack Engineer, Principal
Architect, Site Reliability Engineer Menlo Park, CA |
[https://strateos.com](https://strateos.com) | ONSITE Strateos is creating a
fully automated, integrated, and programmatically controlled science lab to
change how science is performed and turn science execution into an information
technology. Scientists anywhere can define and (reproducibly!) run experiments
over the internet on-demand and without investing up-front in a lab facility.

Tech stack includes: Linux, Scala, RabbitMQ, Rails, Typescript, React,
Ansible, Postgres

Benefits include: full medical/dental/vision insurance; catered lunch and
dinner, and a fully stocked kitchen; flexible vacation policy; 401(k) with
matching; gym and commuter reimbursement; and education reimbursement up to
$3,000/year.

------
mathilde55
Smartcar | Mountain View | Full-Time |
[https://smartcar.com](https://smartcar.com) The connected car API for
developers.

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer (Back-
End)|[https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/846f178c-0739-4ff8-a69e-34062...](https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/846f178c-0739-4ff8-a69e-340621d736f2)

\- Senior Software Engineer (Front-
End)|[https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/2600777f-5f9f-444b-9a6b-1eeee...](https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/2600777f-5f9f-444b-9a6b-1eeee8c41749)

\- Marketing
Manager|[https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/95120cdb-7809-4137-a81e-a6bf5...](https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/95120cdb-7809-4137-a81e-a6bf5b3c65e0)

Feel free to reach out to our internal recruiter directly!

mathilde@smartcar.com

------
MDinBk
DataDome | NYC / Paris | Full Time | Onsite
[https://datadome.co](https://datadome.co)

Bot hunter is a full-time job! With our proprietary SaaS cybersecurity
technology, we detect and manage non-human traffic in real-time to protect our
clients’ websites and APIs.

Named as a Strong Performer by Forrester, DataDome is a leading cybersecurity
company pioneering in bot protection for eCommerce, marketplace and classified
websites across the world. We handle and protect more than 4 billion requests
daily below 3ms (99p).

Our stack:

• Stream data processing: Kafka / Flink / Elasticsearch

• Real-time detection engine: Java / Scala

• Webservers modules (nginx,haproxy…): C++ / C#, nodeJS, lua

• Infrastructure: 200VM (AWS/Azure/baremetal)

• Dashboard: Angular6 / symfony3

We’re expanding our team and are looking to hire:

• Solution Architect (NYC)

• Technical Lead (NYC)

• Data Engineer / Data Scientist : Scala, Java, Python (Paris)

• FullStack Web Engineer: Angular7 / Symfony (Paris)

Join us: apply@datadome.co

------
mspiron
Billtrust | Lawrenceville (NJ), Denver and Boulder (CO) | Onsite |
[https://www.billtrust.com](https://www.billtrust.com)

Billtrust helps businesses accelerate invoice-to-cash. We provide a flexible,
automated, cloud-based product portfolio that speeds cash application through
tailored invoice delivery, secure multi-channel payment enablement, and
intelligent matching and payment posting. Backed by Goldman Sachs, Riverwood
Capital & Bain Capital, our platforms process $15B+ annually and help
companies like Kraft Foods, New Balance Athletics, and Ferguson Enterprises
get paid faster and more efficiently.

To learn more about our engineering culture & values here:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/billtrust](https://www.keyvalues.com/billtrust)

Current open positions:

* Associate Data Engineer (Lawrenceville, NJ)

* Application Security Architect (Lawrenceville, NJ or Denver, CO)

* Lead Data Engineer (Lawrenceville, NJ)

* Lead Quality Engineer (Boulder, CO)

* Product Owner (Lawrenceville, NJ)

Tech Stack Across our product portfolio we leverage a variety of languages,
frameworks and tooling though much of code is written in C#/.NET Core 2.x and
Angular 6+ for the frontend on the newer products. Many databases to store our
200TB+ of production data including MySQL, SQL Server, MongoDB, DynamoDB &
RDS. We have some monolithic applications though new products & platforms are
built using microservices running Docker containers on AWS ECS with some
footprint in Azure. We leverage many AWS services – Lambda, CloudWatch, S3,
EC2, Route53, IAM, SQS, SNS and more. We also use Terraform for configuring
infrastructure, Jenkins for CI, and Git/GitLab for source code.

Apply at billtrust.com/careers or reach out directly to Marc Spiron (Lead
Talent Sourcer) at mspiron@billtrust.com.

------
shusson
CTcue | Angular / NodeJS / Typescript / Postgresql / Elasticsearch | Amsterdam
| Fulltime | €40k-60k | ONSITE | [https://ctcue.com/jobs/full-stack-
developer](https://ctcue.com/jobs/full-stack-developer)

CTcue builds a search application that makes medical data useful for
hospitals. We transform structured and unstructured medical data (notes,
referral letters, observations) into a single generic data-model for our
search application. This allows our users to find the data they need which we
hope will improve patient care.

The search application is currently used on a daily basis in 20+ hospitals of
The Netherlands and Belgium. We intend to grow even more!

Do you want to work for a startup that is innovating the healthcare industry?
We're looking for great people in Amsterdam. Email jochem@ctcue.com for a
chat.

------
sjcrank
Mist Systems | Cupertino, CA | Full-time |
[https://www.mist.com/](https://www.mist.com/)

Mist Systems, now part of Juniper Networks, is seeking a senior level front
end developer to work with our team as we build out web applications for
configuring and monitoring large scale wireless networks.

This is a great opportunity to work in a startup environment, using a modern
technical stack (React/ES6), innovating at a rapid pace, while having the
stability and access to resources afforded by a strong parent company, a
leader in the networking industry.

Working at Mist you will be enabling WiFi access for people at schools,
hospitals, warehouses, retail stores, and businesses, not delivering
advertising, harvesting personal information, or building weapons.

To apply or learn more about the position contact me: scrank@juniper.net (I'm
the hiring manager)

------
appleproactive
Apple, Proactive Intelligence | SDE, iOS, Tools, ML Eng. | Cupertino/Seattle |
Onsite

As an engineer in the Proactive Intelligence group, you will help develop the
features and frameworks that power device personalization and a variety of
smart suggestions across all Apple platforms. You will work on challenging
problems in information retrieval, natural language processing and machine
learning, and then scale your solutions to millions of users across dozens of
counties. Importantly, as an engineer at Apple, you will be challenged to
build the best user experience, all while respecting user privacy.

Over the past year, the Proactive Intelligence team has grown significantly.
We work in smaller cross functional teams and value diverse previous
experience. Since our team owns many features end-to-end, you will be exposed
to a wide variety of engineering and design challenges in day-to-day work.

We have 3 positions open — Please follow the links below and apply on Apple’s
website.

In particular, if you have experience/interest in data-related Tooling or
Infrastructure, we definitely want to hear from you! Please apply via the Full
Stack Tools Engineer posting below.

Full Stack Tools Engineer - [https://jobs.apple.com/en-
hk/details/200101073/full-stack-to...](https://jobs.apple.com/en-
hk/details/200101073/full-stack-tools-engineer-proactive-intelligence)

iOS Software Engineer - [https://jobs.apple.com/en-us/details/200077849/ios-
software-...](https://jobs.apple.com/en-us/details/200077849/ios-software-
engineer-proactive-intelligence)

NLP ML Engineer - [https://jobs.apple.com/en-us/details/200093652/nlp-ml-
engine...](https://jobs.apple.com/en-us/details/200093652/nlp-ml-engineer-
proactive-intelligence)

~~~
yashvijariwala
I'm very interested in the NLP ML Engineer position. I have applied for it
online and would be great if I could get in touch with the hiring manager.

------
deepnotderp
Vathys | Vathys.ai | Lead Fabrication/Packaging Engineer | Full Time | Bay
Area, San Francisco, Palo Alto, Mountain View | $120-250K plus equity

Vathys (YC W18) is building transformative machine learning hardware that will
redefine what is possible with machine learning.

We are building an integrated system- a new way of building a computer.
Instead of having disparate chips and connecting them together with large
wires, we build a single 3D and 2D scale-out system. In some ways it can be
thought of as the "logical endgame of 2.5D/3.5D integration". Leveraging this
new level of integration also required a radically new architecture and
circuit design methodology.

We are hiring a lead fabrication/packaging engineer to implement the 3D
integration flow.

Generous compensation will be provided to the right talent.

Please email tapabrata(underscore)ghosh(at)vathys(dot)ai if you're interested.

------
jckbra
KBRA (Kroll Bond Rating Agency, Inc.) | Platform Engineer | Dresher, PA (near
Philadelphia) | Onsite full-time | [https://kbra.com](https://kbra.com)

Our Platform Team was created to provide resources to internal engineering
teams to enable them to rapidly deploy scalable, observable, reliable and
secure applications. Those resources include shared development tools,
platforms to run their application and expertise on building and running
complex distributed systems.

We approach operations as a software engineering problem. All of our work
should be captured in source control and changes we have made should be built,
tested, deployed and verified using automated pipelines.

More here:
[https://kbra.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=262](https://kbra.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=262)

------
grdeken
Spark ([https://spark.app](https://spark.app)) | FE Eng. | Boston, MA,
Portland, ME, REMOTE | Full-Time [https://www.spark.app/careers/front-end-
react-developer](https://www.spark.app/careers/front-end-react-developer)

Spark ([https://spark.app](https://spark.app)) | Full Stack SWE | Boston, MA,
Portland, ME, REMOTE | Full-Time | [https://www.spark.app/careers/full-stack-
django-react-develo...](https://www.spark.app/careers/full-stack-django-react-
developer)

Spark brings content and data analytics together to help SaaS businesses grow
faster. Backed by top tier investors including Accomplice.

Reach me at grant@spark.app with any questions and to set up time to chat.

------
hanniabu
Blocknet | REMOTE | Contract/Freelance | C++, Ethereum, Solidity

Blocknet was established in 2014 to create an open-source blockchain
interoperability protocol for open interaction, communication, and exchange
between different public and private blockchains. The protocol also offers
access to full node chain data without needing to download the blockchain and
access to off-chain data via oracles. We are seeking a developer with C++ and
Ethereum/Solidity experience to help complete existing work on a smart
contract that allows exchange between ETH and Blocknet's protocol.

Additional details on the scope of work:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/17AWJjAQSBFT9dEc28-uG8gny...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/17AWJjAQSBFT9dEc28-uG8gny..).

If interested, please reach out via contact@blocknet.co

------
dikdikvandik
Thirdlove | Frontend Engineer and Full Stack Engineer | SF

Thirdlove is an e-commerce company specializing in women's intimates. We're
disrupting the bra space! We set ourselves apart by offering over 78 different
sizes of bras including our unique half cups. We are a company by women for
women.

We are looking for 2 mid to senior level software engineers to join our new
Growth team in SF. One will be a frontend only role and the other will be full
stack with an emphasis on frontend. You'll own our website and personalized
landing pages doing things like rapid launches of different iterations and
then a/b testing to see how we can drive growth.

We use HTML, Typescript, CSS, and React on the frontend. We use Node.js on the
backend.

Email me at jjoo@thirdlove.com

Other open roles here:
[https://careers.thirdlove.com/](https://careers.thirdlove.com/)

------
silviaterra
SilviaTerra | Full stack engineer | Full-time, Remote |
[http://silviaterra.com](http://silviaterra.com)

Help us build the future of precision forestry. Our clients include NGOs,
state and national governmental agencies, and several of the largest forest
landowners in the world.

Through our collaboration with Microsoft as an AI for Earth grantee we’ve been
able to create the first ever high resolution nationwide forest inventory,
with data for every acre in America. Our work has been featured in The Wall
Street Journal, Fast Company, and the BBC. If we ship even half of the things
we have planned for 2020, it will be a wild year and we can’t do it without
you.

Come join us!
[https://www.silviaterra.com/bark/jobs.html](https://www.silviaterra.com/bark/jobs.html)

~~~
harishnavnit
"Applicants must be authorized to work in the United States."

Please mention the Remote roles are US only.

------
powertoolstech
Powertools Technologies | Junior Engineer | Lisbon, Portugal | Full-time |
ONSITE

Looking for a junior engineer for work on software related to Electronic
Design Automation and/or Software Development. Candidate should at least have
(or graduate shortly) a 3 year university degree in engineering. Most suitably
Electronic/Computer Engineering or Informatics with good Systems base.

Site: [https://www.powertools-tech.com](https://www.powertools-tech.com) .
Growing a small experienced team with international industrial and academic
track, willing to train new hire in fairly uncommon skill set. Candidate
should be capable of quality detail work, and have good communication
abilities, to provide support to international design teams in fabless
semiconductor companies.

Email your interest and CV to contact@powertools-tech.com, please.

------
zackbrown
Haiku (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE OK | jobs@haikuforteams.com

Principal Engineer

We're working to revolutionize the way that teams create software: by unifying
design & code. See what we make over at haikuforteams.com and diez.org

We seek a language-agnostic, experienced Principal Engineer (title is
flexible.) You'll work directly with our technical CEO and small remote team
to drive our company past the cusp of product-market fit into profitability
and (if we choose to pursue one) our next financing round. We have growing
revenue, cash in the bank, a small team, and big opportunity.

If you're a business-focused (or -curious!) engineer who wants to exchange
knowledge while collaborating with some grizzled startup veterans and YC alum,
we'd love to work with you.

Responsibilities

\- Develop & ship product and open-source tech, across front- and back-end
technologies (Golang, Postgres, TypeScript, Vue, Swift, Kotlin)

\- Solve tough architectural & design challenges in a team setting

\- Take full ownership of projects from conception to implementation to
deployment

\- Apply a pragmatic, user-focused lens while making foundational technical
decisions

Requirements

\- Expert in at least one compiled, statically typed language

\- Experience with designing for and reasoning about type systems; TypeScript
a big plus

\- Experience with high-performance rendering concerns on web or mobile
platforms

\- Experience with AWS (or another cloud computing platform)

\- Exposure to native mobile development (iOS, Android)

\- Eager to deep-dive into new languages, frameworks, and systems

\- Bonus: experience creating or maintaining compilers (static analysis, AST
manipulation, IDE tooling)

Get in touch: jobs@haikuforteams.com

------
hrbinary
Binary.com | Disaster Recovery Analyst | Full time | Malaysia

As a Disaster Recovery Analyst at Binary.com, you will help with the
development, maintenance, and execution of disaster recovery strategies and
risk management procedures. You will identify vulnerabilities in our IT
infrastructure and determine critical processes required for the successful
resumption of business operations in the event of system failure or disasters.
You have an in-depth understanding of IT resilience and a hands-on integrated
multidisciplinary approach, so you can create business continuance scenarios
and effective disaster recovery plans.

Minimum qualifications:

● A university degree in computer science or a related field

● A minimum of two years’ direct experience in executing disaster recovery
plans

● Hands-on experience in Linux and cloud computing (AWS, GCP, and other IAAS)

● Experience in networking and configuration management tools such as Chef,
Ansible, and SaltStack

● Comprehensive experience in database administration (PostgreSQL preferred)

● Hands-on experience in implementing high availability database clusters

● Extensive knowledge of industry-standard information security and disaster
recovery best practices

● Familiarity with legacy and modern application architectures and related
technologies(web applications, service-oriented architecture, microservices),
network protocols, and storage and backup services

● Ability to predict, identify, and define potential threats

● Strong communication and collaboration skills and the ability to interface
with all levels of the company

● Exceptional English communication skills (both oral and written)

Reach out to us directly at hr@binary.com We would love to hear from you!

To learn more about us:
[https://www.binary.com/en/careers.html](https://www.binary.com/en/careers.html)

------
coldpie
CodeWeavers | St Paul, MN, USA | Full Time | REMOTE or ONSITE | General Wine
and Open Source Developer | C-language systems programming

[https://www.codeweavers.com/about/jobs](https://www.codeweavers.com/about/jobs)

CodeWeavers is hiring skilled C programmers to work on the open source Wine
project. A year ago, CodeWeavers partnered with Valve Software to integrate
Wine into the Steam for Linux client as a part of the Steam Play (Proton)
initiative. This allows Linux gamers to play Windows games on Linux more
easily. We need new, full-time developers to improve Wine's ability to run
games.

We are hiring remote workers, US or international, as well as local workers.
We will consider relocation, if desired, on a case-by-case basis. Please see
link above for information, benefits, requirements, and how to apply.

------
richwagner
MAARK | Senior Frontend Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | Onsite

Maark is looking for a Senior Web Developer who can build compelling and
state-of-the-art experiences for the web. As a dev team, we work on highly
creative projects, utilize a wide variety of front-end technologies, and
empower our developers to create innovative solutions and explore/learn
emerging tech. Candidates for this position should be experienced in or
adaptive to a variety of front-end frameworks (React preferred) and have a
passion for UI/UX.

We are hiring for a full time role in our Boston, MA office, with considerable
work-at-home flexibility.

For info on Maark, see [https://www.maark.com](https://www.maark.com).

To apply or for questions, email me (I head up engineering) directly at
rwagner@maark.com. (No recruiters, please...Pretty please!)

------
cohenjs
Vigilant Web | New York, New York | Full Time, Onsite Apply here:
[https://vigilant.breezy.hr/](https://vigilant.breezy.hr/)

At Vigilant, we’re building a platform for public data access. We integrate
data from thousands of public records data sources (e.g. balkanized government
data like business registrations and licenses, contract data, political
contributions and lobbying records and much more) and make it easily
accessible and actionable for our customers (ranging from financial services
to media and politics). If you're looking to get in on the ground floor of a
growing startup and scale - while building things that have a substantial
impact - come work with us!

We're primarily looking for backend engineers, data engineers, and site
reliability engineers (as well as a number of sales roles).

------
csubio
UBIO | Robotic Automation | Remote or ONSITE in London | Backend Developer

UBIO has built the Automation Cloud, a platform which can robotically perform
any online task such as reserving a hotel for your trip to New York, booking a
flight to get there and applying for a credit card to pay for it all.

We're looking for:

Backend Engineers - apply here:
[https://workable.com/j/870D7E0388](https://workable.com/j/870D7E0388)
________________*

Our stack: node.js, Postgres, MongoDB, Redis, Google Cloud Platform,
Kubernetes, Terraform, Prometheus

Our SDK:
[https://github.com/universalbasket/sdk](https://github.com/universalbasket/sdk)

Our docs: [https://docs.automationcloud.net](https://docs.automationcloud.net)

------
goodalan
Avant | Senior Back End Engineers (LA - ONSITE), Senior DevOps and Security
Operations Engineers (Chicago - REMOTE) |

Full listing here: [https://www.avant.com/jobs](https://www.avant.com/jobs)

Avant is revolutionizing the world of lending by lowering the costs and
barriers of borrowing for everyday people. At our core, we are a technology
company that builds advanced platforms and uses custom analytics to lower the
costs of borrowing. We use our world class technology and underwriting
capabilities to launch new products and bank partnerships that improve
people’s financial lives.

Please apply here: [https://www.avant.com/jobs](https://www.avant.com/jobs) or
reach out directly to alan.good@avant.com with any questions you might have.

------
medelcp
Medelpharm, Lyon, France | Onsite software developer

System architecture, design & ergonomics: as an experienced engineer, join us
now to shape the new software generation of a global innovative SMB!

Medelpharm designs and sells machines and software used worldwide to study and
optimize tableting process mainly in pharmaceutics.

Mission:

Teammate with the project owner, you are autonomous to design and develop
full-stack features using Clojure, Clojurescript and React. Creativity and
ergonomics are key assets to conceive a powerful yet accessible software, at
the heart of Medelpharm’s strategy.

Candidate:

Software engineer, at least 3 years of experience developing software have led
you to understand product development issues by making architectural and
technology choices, as well as being careful about real user needs and
ergonomics, with a focus on high quality.

You like to solve complex problems using functional programming and open
source tech.

Desired technical knowledge:

\- Clojure-script, experience using any other functional programming and/or
LISP languages

\- Web HMI : React or similar

\- JVM platform (via Java, Scala, Kotlin…)

\- Algorithms / physics / data science

You are fluent in English and have good interpersonal skills to integrate our
competitive and focused team, as well as to speak with customers and
scientists worldwide. You are open to other disciplines in order to understand
system and business issues (physics, mechanics, automation, pharma process).
Curious about technology and a fast learner, you are able to put forward
innovative solutions.

Depending on your skillset, you may also work on software parts closer to
hardware. More specifically, we are looking for C++17, ZeroMQ, industrial
communication protocols (OPC UA, proprietary protocols…).

This is a full-time position 15km east of Lyon, France. Please send resume and
cover letter at recrutement@medelpharm.com .

------
itwasntandy
BuzzFeed | Principal SWE, Core Infra | London and New York | Onsite Full time
|
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/buzzfeed/jobs/1895087?gh_jid=18...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/buzzfeed/jobs/1895087?gh_jid=1895087)

BuzzFeed | SWE, Core Infra | San Francisco | Onsite Full time |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/buzzfeed/jobs/1855419?gh_jid=18...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/buzzfeed/jobs/1855419?gh_jid=1855419)

We’re looking for engineers who understand how good tools can shape company
culture, and who are passionate about creating tools and automation to develop
and improve the platform that underpins BuzzFeed.

Email me - andrew.mulholland@buzzfeed.com - with any questions, or apply
directly to the job specs above.

------
wobedi
EUROPE | BERLIN | VISA | ONSITE LOOKING FOR: DEV (Node, React, QA, DevOps,
Data) | PRODUCT | DESIGN

Dreaming of moving to Europe?

Know a friend who wants to make the move?

Choco is one of Europe's hottest startups and is looking for senior product,
design and developer (Node, React, DevOps, QA, Data) talent. We are also open
to general applications from strong candidates.

Our mission: Connect the global food supply chain on one digital platform. We
started in March 2018, are in hypergrowth mode and have the potential to
become one of Europe's next unicorns.

Some more details here:
[http://bit.ly/PMInBerlinHN](http://bit.ly/PMInBerlinHN)

All product&tech roles are based in Berlin. All roles come with competitive
salary + equity. Most roles are not public yet and the company is still
stealth so reach out for details.

~~~
abhishekjha
Any Python/Java/C++ positions?

------
alexisdeschamps
Clio | Los Angeles, Calgary, Vancouver, Dublin | Full-Time | Onsite Clio does
legal practice management software. We serve a meaningful industry (no ads or
selling stuff). Stack is Ruby/TS. Our current size makes it ideal for
developers to have an outsized impact. Come ride a rocket ship with a well
validated business model. We are looking to grow product in all our
development offices. Also looking on the management side (has to be hands-on
technical). I personally relocated from Europe to help jump start our Calgary
office (the mountains are awesome).

Have a look at our recruiting site
[https://www.clio.com/about/careers/](https://www.clio.com/about/careers/) or
I'm always happy to get emails from HN at alexis.deschamps@clio.com

------
jelly-alex
Jellyfish | Generalist Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-Time | ONSITE

Jellyfish is creating a platform that will change the way organizations
measure their software development efforts and improve strategic decision-
making.

As a member of the engineering team at Jellyfish, you'll be working closely
with other team members and our customers as we expand and refine what our
platform can do, while helping to shape way we work together as our team
grows. You might be integrating new data sources, building new ways of
visualizing our data, or working with customers to make sure they're getting
the most of our platform.

We're a small team today, growing into a larger team over the coming months
and years. There's a lot of work to do, and we'd love your help.

About you:

\- You have experience building and supporting production software systems

\- You are great at asking questions, figuring out what needs to be done,
building consensus, and executing

\- You love learning new things and teaching others what you know

\- You are a strong programmer with some set of programming tools, even if
they're not the ones we are using

\- You have strong communication skills, and enjoy teamwork

Bonus points if:

\- You bring strong skills with our technology stack (Python 3 / Django /
Postgres, hosted on AWS)

\- You have worked in a small startup before, and loved it

\- You bring experience and opinions about the different ways engineering
teams can work and the tools they use

We believe that it takes a diverse team to build the best company we can.
Jellyfish welcomes people from all backgrounds and especially encourages
applications from members of groups underrepresented in the software industry.

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/jellyfish](https://jobs.lever.co/jellyfish)

------
lunaru
Re:amaze | Full-stack software developer | San Jose, CA | REMOTE (U.S.) and
INTERNS welcome | [https://www.reamaze.com](https://www.reamaze.com)

Re:amaze is a multi-channel customer support and messaging platform. We focus
on helping businesses support, engage, and convert customers in a variety of
ways.

We're looking for software engineers/developers who have a strong product
sense and those looking for the challenge of not just implementing software,
but also having a strong stake in defining the product. Working here includes
autonomy, decision making, hard/interesting design decisions (both front-end
and back-end), and direct interactions with customers.

Founders and current team are all experienced in SaaS and startups.

Email lwang [at] reamaze [dot] com with subject "HN Job Listing" if
interested.

------
dmhans
DeepBench | Full Stack Engineer | Full-time | Boston, MA | ONSITE

DeepBench (deepbench.io) builds expertise matching platforms to uncover who
knows what and connect those who have questions with those who have answers.
The company offers both a SaaS solution for enterprises to build their own
network of experts and a marketplace where clients pay for connecting directly
with an expert.

We are looking for a full-stack engineer to join the dev team of 2 engineers
and 1 designer.

The platform is built with Node.js, React, PostgreSQL and hosted on AWS.
Experience with AWS and machine learning preferred.

Full job description:
[https://angel.co/company/deepbench/jobs/619552-software-
engi...](https://angel.co/company/deepbench/jobs/619552-software-engineer)
Email careers [at] deepbench.io

------
gambitresearch
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | £40-85k + Bonus + Benefits + Totally Flexible Working
Hours + Personal Training Budget + Chef Cooked Office Lunches Twice a Week +
Health Insurance + Discounted Gym At Gambit Research we specialise in creating
and managing an automated betting service, via research, statistical analysis
and the use of complex algorithms. We ingest and organise terabytes of market
and event data from more than fifty sources and make the data available to our
strategy teams via internal APIs.

We care deeply about speed, accuracy and availability. Our flagship product,
MollyBet, presents the odds offered by many of the world’s largest bookmakers
and betting exchanges, and enables clients to bet with multiple operators with
a single mouse-click or API request. Molly is generally regarded as the best
product in its class.

We’re always looking for clever, pragmatic, and autonomous individuals to join
our team - individuals like you. We have a unique culture, where hierarchy and
fancy job titles don’t matter. Instead our team is given the freedom to choose
their own tools, work on projects they actually find interesting, and have
totally flexible working hours. The technologies our team typically works with
includes: Python, Erlang, JavaScript and C++. We also use Linux, Docker,
Kubernetes, Ansible, C, Java, Haskell, Julia, Go, ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL,
Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ, Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash,
Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, and GitLab.

We’re currently recruiting for:

\- A Desktop Support Engineer

\- Smart Computer Science graduates (graduating 2020), preferably with some
exposure to Python, C++, and JavaScript

If you're interested, pop your CV over to us at careers@gambitresearch.com, or
have a go at our online challenge:
[https://www.gambitresearch.com/quiz/](https://www.gambitresearch.com/quiz/)

------
dtft
Postscript.io (YC W19) | REMOTE (PT-ET Timezones) | Full-time Engineers (Front
End & Full Stack) Postscript is a fully remote team of 12 looking for help in
solving complex problems like real-time streaming data (1000's of events per
second) on the back end and beautiful, simple ways of interacting with that
data on the front end. We help ecommerce companies stay in touch with their
customers (customer service, order management, and other notifications via
text messaging).

We're scrappy hackers searching for similarly hungry individuals -- growing
revenue 20% every month. We love LEARNING & BUILDING and we want every one of
our engineers to leave us ready to start their own company.

Tech stack: Serverless Python / Flask - React - AWS - CHOOSE YOUR TOOL

Email colin at postscript dot io <\- That's me, let's chat!

------
gallamine
Grubhub | Data Science | Remote | Full Time

My team at Grubhub is looking to hire a data scientist / machine learning
engineer to help with our delivery forecasting product. We’re responsible for
generating forecasts for all of our regions orders. The job is open to remote
and the rest of the team is all remote too:
[https://social.icims.com/viewjob/pt156994215518433cad](https://social.icims.com/viewjob/pt156994215518433cad)

Here are slides from a recent presentation I did at PyColorado about some of
the stuff we’re working on: [https://www.slideshare.net/williamccox/dask-and-
machine-lear...](https://www.slideshare.net/williamccox/dask-and-machine-
learning-models-in-production-pycolorado-2019)

~~~
cereniyim
Hey, are you open for remote candidates outside the USA? Thanks!

------
thom
StatsBomb | Bath, UK | Onsite (3 days a week) | Full-time

StatsBomb has been at the forefront of football analytics since it launched in
2013 as a publicly available source of statistical insight into the game.
Since then it's grown into leading provider of data, analysis, courseware and
bespoke consultancy, working with some of the biggest teams in the world.

We're hiring for a variety of roles and responsibilities, from computer vision
researchers to work in our data collection operation, full-stack web
developers to work on our web-based analysis platform, and quants to build
predictive models and drive fundamental research about performance.

[https://statsbomb.com/2019/09/we-want-to-hire-
you/](https://statsbomb.com/2019/09/we-want-to-hire-you/)

------
dvdreddy
Oliv AI [https://oliv.ai](https://oliv.ai) | Full stack Engineer | REMOTE |
Full-time

We are building Oliv, an AI assistant that automates repetitive workflows for
sales professionals and helps them focus on the right thing at the right time.
We are a well funded startup in Silicon Valley with investments from top VCs.

We are a small team of 3 engineers and are looking for a strong full stack
engineer to join us.

As Oliv’s founding engineer, you will design, build and own products that our
users love and use on a daily basis. You will do this using Clojure(script), a
functional programming language that truly makes developing software a joyful
experience.

Go to [https://angel.co/oliv-ai/jobs](https://angel.co/oliv-ai/jobs)

------
nraf
Sky Ledge (skyledge.com) | Melbourne, Australia | Mid- and Senior- Software
Engineers | ONSITE + partial remote | Full-time

We’re crafting the world’s most beautiful platform to manage millions of
operational insights and assets. Sky Ledge helps customers easily manage
assets and events for users to easily:

\- see what’s happening across their organisations, \- predict failure and
opportunities, \- respond to notifications. \- automate responses to events
and insights.

We are looking for team members that are brave, imaginative, thoughtful,
constructive in their feedback, build bridges amongst the team and with our
customers.

We love developers with a strong bias for action.

Our tech stack includes:

\- Java 11, Spring Boot \- Postgres, Mongo \- Angular \- GitLab CI/CD \-
Docker, ECS, AWS, Terraform (support multi-cloud)

------
arcfenix
Xfers.com |Backend Engineer (team lead) | Full-time | Singapore ONSITE | Ruby
On Rails |

looking for experienced engineering leaders to lead a team in building a neo
bank in south east asia. We have the necessary license to execute on our
mission. We're pioneering innovative financial services and to provide a
powerful platform where fintech and market places can be built on.

We're looking for: 3+ year of Ruby on Rails working experience; A track record
in leading a data driven product team.

What we offer: The opportunity to experience building a fault tolerant,
compliant and auditable banking system from scratch

Click here to apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/xfers?team=Software%20Engineers&locati...](https://jobs.lever.co/xfers?team=Software%20Engineers&location=Singapore)

------
ashleywaxman
Asana | New York City, San Francisco, and Vancouver | Onsite |
[https://asana.com/jobs](https://asana.com/jobs) Work productively ever after

Asana is a platform helping more than 70,000 organizations and millions of
users across 195 countries organize and manage all of their work, including
AB-InBev, Airbnb, AllBirds, KLM Air France, Kohl’s, NASA, Panera, Sephora,
Uber, Viessmann Group and Vox Media. Asana has been named a Top 5 Best Place
to Work by FORTUNE three years in a row, and one of Glassdoor’s and Inc.’s
Best Places to Work. Headquartered in San Francisco with offices in New York,
Dublin, Sydney, Vancouver, and Reykjavík, Asana is always looking for curious,
collaborative people to be a part of our inclusive culture and help us achieve
our mission.

Some open roles:

* Software Engineer, Product, in Vancouver: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1284781/software-engineerproduc...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1284781/software-engineerproduct)

* Engineering Manager, Android in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1347064/engineering-managerandr...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1347064/engineering-managerandroid)

* Software Engineer, Infrastructure in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/721271/software-engineerinfrast...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/721271/software-engineerinfrastructure)

* Engineering Manager, Product in New York City [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1300586/engineering-managerprod...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1300586/engineering-managerproduct)

* All open Engineering positions: [https://asana.com/jobs/engineering](https://asana.com/jobs/engineering)

------
a13n
Canny | Full-Stack Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://canny.io](https://canny.io)

Canny helps software companies keep track of feature requests to build better
products.

* Early-stage startup, 5 person team, launched two years ago

* Over 450 customers, including industry-leading companies like MongoDB, Facebook, Lyft, Bench, and Compass

* 100% remote, distributed across US, Canada, UK, and Estonia

* Bootstrapped and profitable, we are our own bosses

We're hiring a full-stack engineer to help us build Canny. You'll be working
alongside founders and the whole team to make Canny more valuable to its
customers and grow faster.

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, Node, MongoDB, AWS

[https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-
engineer](https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-engineer)

------
fortysixpercent
Replicated | Backend Engineer - All Levels | $100k - $160k + equity | Los
Angeles onsite preferred, open to remote candidates |
[https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

Replicated is building modern deployment frameworks that make it simple for
SaaS vendors to deliver their applications to enterprise customers.

We are looking for hackers and engineers with a passion for crafting developer
tools and solving challenging technical problems. At Replicated you will be
working with a talented and experienced team, writing code in Go & Typescript,
and contributing to the growing Docker & Kubernetes ecosystem. We are also
currently looking to fill engineering roles working directly with customers.

If you are interested please email jeanne (at) replicated (dot) com

~~~
roym6
Hello, I applied about a month ago through your site and after a week of no
confirmation email or replies I reached out to the email address listed. Just
wanted to check if there was a problem with my email being marked spam or some
other incident? Thank you!

------
aamar
Frame Health | Senior/Lead Developer, VP of Engineering, Product Manager | Los
Angeles area (Los Angeles, Hollywood, Santa Monica) | Full-time/Contract |
ONSITE | [http://framehealth.com](http://framehealth.com)

Frame Health brings the power of behavioral and personality science to enhance
many aspects of healthcare, leading to better outcomes, economics, and patient
happiness. Our growing company has exciting partnerships with leading national
healthcare organizations. We're seeking strong generalist technologists,
ideally with a data science interest or background. Front end, Back end,
product management work available. Technologies: Ruby/Rails, Python,
Javascript, and React. Please email: developerjobs@framehealth.com.

------
venantius
Griffin | Senior Backend Engineer | London, UK | Full-Time |
[https://griffin.sh](https://griffin.sh)

We are building an API-first "platform" bank in the UK to be the partner bank
of choice for fintechs. We want to make it easy for startups to launch prepaid
cards, run brokerages, start insurance firms, and more - all over API.

We just closed a £3M seed round. We've got a team of senior banking execs and
two engineers already onboard and are looking for a third engineer. Our CTO
was the CTO and co-founder of CircleCI.

Stack is Clojure[Script] / Kafka / Postgres / Kubernetes

A complete list of all of our open roles with a bit more detail is here:
[https://griffin.sh/jobs](https://griffin.sh/jobs)

Email jobs+hn@griffin.sh to apply

------
danquill
Quill.org | Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE React / Ruby / Rails /
Python / Machine Learning

At Quill.org, we’ve created an online learning platform to help middle school
students, primarily lower income ones, improve their reading and writing
ability. Our pedagogy is based on years of research that shows that once
students understand the logic behind constructing sentences, their ability to
read and write improves dramatically. Unlike common multiple-choice-based
learning tools, our tools allow students to practice writing sentences and
passages in their browser, while still receiving real-time, focused feedback.
This is a challenging engineering problem that we use a variety of methods to
solve, from simple regex to machine learning.

Some info about Quill.org:

\- We were named one of Fast Company’s Top 10 Most Innovative Education
Companies in 2018: [https://www.fastcompany.com/40458272/this-machine-
learning-p...](https://www.fastcompany.com/40458272/this-machine-
learning-p..).

\- We served over 1 million students last year and are continuing to grow.

\- In April 2019, we won a grant from Google’s AI for Social Good initiative
which provides us with both funding and mentorship from Google’s NLP experts.

\- We’ve been funded by the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation, AT&T, Black Rock,
and the Chan Zuckerberg Initiative (to name a few).

As a member of our engineering team, you will be directly involved in building
tools for students, teachers, and administrators. We are looking for
developers who can take features from a user story to production. We are a
rapidly-growing team of 15 working in the Financial District of New York City.
This is a full-time role on-site, and we cannot sponsor a visa at this time.

We're hiring: Junior, Mid-level, and Senior Full-Stack Engineers. Full
positions here: [https://www.quill.org/careers](https://www.quill.org/careers)

------
tworats
Coupa | San Diego or San Mateo / Bay area | Software Engineer, Data Platform
Team | On-site with WFH days | Full Time

Join us in Coupa's (NASDAQ:COUP) data platform team to build and extend the
core technologies used in analyzing customer data and providing insights.
Spark and python for the backend, Django and Rails for apps and services,
machine learning of all sorts (simple classifiers to deep learning). If you're
a great engineer with experience or interest in data and machine learning and
a good understanding of stats this would be a good match.

Job description and application:

[https://jobs.lever.co/coupa/5cdd0957-37cd-4419-8537-de60b3bd...](https://jobs.lever.co/coupa/5cdd0957-37cd-4419-8537-de60b3bd9f90)

Or reach out directly to me (Tony): td at coupa

------
arthurgibson
Bose | Boston, MA

Hiring an iOS and generally a mobile SDK lead for our Wearables and Audio AR
platform. You would be responsible for driving software innovation with our
latest IMU enabled Bose Headphones and Glasses. Option to locate in our new
Boston Landing option, where most of team will be.

[https://boseallaboutme.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Bose_Care...](https://boseallaboutme.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Bose_Careers/job/US-MA---Framingham/Senior-Mobile-Software-Engineer_R15912)

See: developer.bose.com for AR/Wearables SDK.

Also we will be hiring a Frontend JS senior engineer, and Backend Senior or
Principal engineer in next month to round out Wearables and AR platform team.
Please contact me directly for more info. username@gmail

------
MatterRecruiter
Matter | [https://matterapp.com/](https://matterapp.com/) | software engineer
| SF Bay area | Full-time, Onsite Hi! We’re a fast growing San Francisco
startup trying to deliver professional feedback forms to help teams and
organizations operate more efficiently.

Join our team and you’ll be an early engineer working with our designers and
engineers in creating a next-generation app. Our tech stack is primarily done
in javascript with our backend in node and we are looking for frontend, full
stack, and backend engineers

Our open positions:
[https://matterapp.com/careers/](https://matterapp.com/careers/)

If you’re interested or are looking for more information, please reach out at:
jennie@matter.com

------
mattboutet
Theory and Principle | Senior Frontend (React) Developer | Portland, ME ONSITE
| [http://theoryandprinciple.com](http://theoryandprinciple.com)

Theory and Principle is a product design and development firm for the legal
industry.

Our stack is (usually) React on the front end, hapi (Node) & Postgresql on the
backend. We're still a small team, so we're looking for someone who can hit
the ground running building web apps with React. Bonus points if you're able
to pitch in on the back end or even with devops when there's need.

[http://theoryandprinciple.com/careers](http://theoryandprinciple.com/careers)
for more info, mention this HN post in the subject line and it'll land on my
desk.

------
hpvic03
AdQuick | Senior Software Engineer, Full-time | Venice, CA | Onsite or Remote
| [https://www.adquick.com](https://www.adquick.com)

AdQuick is like AirBnb for Outdoor Advertising. Our mission is to make outdoor
ads (e.g. billboards, transit ads, etc.) easy to both buy and measure.

We are an early-stage startup: we're 3 years old, we have 30 people total and
an engineering team of 9. The founding team consists of startup veterans who
were early employees at Instacart. We've raised 3M in funding from Garry Tan &
Alexis Ohanian's VC firm, Initialized Capital.

We have all kinds of interesting problems to solve:

* Building a consumer-grade product experience for marketers planning/buying/executing outdoor ad campaigns that includes searching, sorting, filtering, grouping, tagging, commenting, etc.

* Mapping: efficiently displaying 1M+ points on a map, integrating census data & other data layers onto maps with visualizations

* Analytics tools. Some examples: pulling data from our customers' ads accounts (e.g. AdWords, FB Ads) to visualize the impact of their outdoor ad campaigns. Using anonymized movement data to track visits to brick-and-mortar stores. Scraping Instagram and using image recognition to track social shares.

* Coordinating things in the real world to printing design assets and install billboards

* And much, much more

We're looking for:

\- Experience in Ruby, Rails, React, Webpack, Postgres or similar technologies

\- 3+ years experience working on production systems

\- People who actively want the startup experience: taking a lot of ownership,
having a big impact, and building amazing products that customers love.

Fill out our quick google form here if this sounds interesting to you!

[https://forms.gle/dCVT5tUgfpE87JcP8](https://forms.gle/dCVT5tUgfpE87JcP8)

------
HannaTalend
Talend | Senior Developer Java/Eclipse RCP | Nantes, France | ONSITE

Talend is a leader in cloud data integration and data integrity. We are
looking for a Senior Developer for our ESB - Data Services Cloud team.

Work on the design and implementation of new functionalities, with a focus on
tools for developers (based on Eclipse RCP). Tech stack: Java, Eclipse RCP,
AWS, Azure, K8s, Microservices, SpringBoot, Docker, ECS, Karaf etc.

Further details and
applications:[https://jobs.lever.co/talend/8f017bbe-0c48-4a6c-86c9-9e9d594...](https://jobs.lever.co/talend/8f017bbe-0c48-4a6c-86c9-9e9d5944ac88?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

~~~
HannaTalend
Talend | Interaction Designer | Bonn, Germany | ONSITE

Talend is a leader in cloud data integration and data integrity. We are
recruiting an Interaction Designer to join its UX team based in Bonn starting
from January 2020. You love to define product user interface features,
concepts, functionality and to create storyboards, scenarios, wireframes etc.?
You have a user-centered approach and your preferred tool is Sketch? You don't
want to work as a loner but within a UX team? With us, you will do long-term
work within our R&D and a team of designers.

Further details and applications:
[https://jobs.lever.co/talend/73f03946-f571-47a8-a3ae-0594880...](https://jobs.lever.co/talend/73f03946-f571-47a8-a3ae-0594880ddddc?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

tags: UX, UI, User Experience, Sketch, inVision, XD, balsamiq, wireframes,
prototyping, design, designer

------
naturalcycleshn
Natural Cycles - Frontend Developer - JavaScript. Stockholm, Sweden. ONSITE -
VISA We are the first FDA cleared birth control app and our mission is to
improve women's reproductive health with technology, research and passion.

We are looking for an engineer who is experienced and flexible enough to own
our whole conversion funnel.

We offer:

\- Competitive Stockholm salaries

\- Gender balanced tech department

\- Data centric decision making

\- Meaningful work with social retribution

\- Passionate colleagues ranging all the way from dogs to ex-CERN scientists

\- Contributing directly to our US expansion strategy and execution

\- Assistance to move to Sweden

\- Private pension

Visit us at [https://career.naturalcycles.com/jobs/287234-frontend-
develo...](https://career.naturalcycles.com/jobs/287234-frontend-developer)

------
Shubhamgupta89
Loconav | Backend/Lead Backend/Data Engineer | loconav.com | Gurgaon India |
Onsite

At Loconav, we process over half a billion events per day. We have over a
hundred thousand vehicles on our platform installed with various sensors
sending data every few seconds. Capturing each event, making aggregations and
storing them in a near realtime system. You'll be working at our Gurugram
office in a team focussed on squeezing that last bit of performance from an
air-tight codebase.

Things we use: Java, Golang, Kafka, Cassandra, Redis.

Extremely open culture, positive work environment and healthy discussions.

Please feel free to ask any questions here in comments and send your resume to
sg@loconav.com.

------
stock4hire
Nines AI | Senior Machine Learning Engineer | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE Nines is
a dynamic team applying world-class ML and AI expertise to the field of
medicine. With the support of iconic VCs Accel Partners and 8VC and
partnerships with several of the top health systems in the entire US, we are
bringing the power of modern AI to clinical settings with industry-leading
results.

As a Senior Machine Learning Engineer working on the Machine Learning Models
team you will create artificial intelligence that analyses medical data and
reports diagnostic information.

You will write models that train on one of the largest corpuses of medical
images in the world.

You bring a history of strong results applying machine learning.

[https://grnh.se/8c405fd72](https://grnh.se/8c405fd72)

------
wyum
ThinkNimble | Junior, Intermediate, and Senior Software Engineers | $60k-$100k
+ equity | Washington DC USA | Full-time | Onsite
[https://www.thinknimble.com](https://www.thinknimble.com)

We build software for organizations that we admire. We're a group of
entrepreneurial software developers and product managers. We love working with
startups and socially focused businesses.

Start your career or take it to the next level with us! We offer flexibility,
variety, and ownership. Learn on the job and have the opportunity to work on
awesome projects.

I'm the CTO -- DM me or email hello@thinknimble.com to apply.

[https://www.thinknimble.com/careers#software-
engineer](https://www.thinknimble.com/careers#software-engineer)

------
lukasm
Revolut | Software Engineers and many more | London, Krakow, Berlin, New York,
Moscow, Vilnius | Full-Time |
[https://www.revolut.com](https://www.revolut.com)

Revolut is one of the fastest growing companies in Europe. We’re hiring
throughout the company for many roles.

I work on Data Platform, helping people bring ML models to production. We use
Terraform, Kubernetes, GCP, Vault, Python, Exasol and many more. There are a
lot of interesting challenges and projects.

We're looking for experienced engineers that will work within a distributed
company.

Contact me directly to speed up application: lukasz.madon@revolut.com Careers:
[https://www.revolut.com/en-PL/careers](https://www.revolut.com/en-PL/careers)

------
scottmessick
Analyst Platform | Full Stack | Java| United States | 100% Remote | Full-Time

Analyst Platform is seeking software developers to expand our solution that
automates cybersecurity processes to make cyber analyst's lives better. We are
looking to hire 3-4 seasoned Java developers to help us take our product,
illuminate, to the next level.

Our stack includes Java, Hibernate/JPA, Spring, JavaScript, Maven, PostgreSQL

see [https://www.indeedjobs.com/analyst-
platform/jobs/e351c46ec36...](https://www.indeedjobs.com/analyst-
platform/jobs/e351c46ec3619514c3a5)

We have product/market fit, and we are profitable.
[https://analystplatform.com](https://analystplatform.com)

------
_kardan
Akvo | Front end developer | Remote only | +- 3hours CET/CEST |
[https://akvo.org/join-our-team/](https://akvo.org/join-our-team/)

At Akvo we believe that sustainable change will happen faster if governments
and non-governmental organizations become more effective, accountable and
collaborative. With a team of data and development experts, an open-source
data platform and a proven methodology, we help power decisions to achieve
inclusive and sustainable impact.

As a front end developer at Akvo, you will take a leading role on front end
work on the open-source data platform. You will mainly contribute to Akvo
Lumen ([https://github.com/akvo/akvo-lumen](https://github.com/akvo/akvo-
lumen)), a JavaScript SPA built using React and a Clojure backend,
continuously deployed using Kubernetes but also work on Akvo Flow
([https://github.com/akvo/akvo-flow](https://github.com/akvo/akvo-flow)),
another SPA built with the Ember framework (currently being migrated to React)
and a Java backend.

You will be part of the development team with most team members distributed
geographically across Europe. You will work closely with the design team and
report to the Team lead.

Together with our diverse team, you are driven by creating valuable products
that enhance Akvo’s impact. You are ok figuring things out yourself and know
when to involve the rest of the team. You always keep pushing to understand
why certain things are the way they are or what the root cause of a problem is
while being willing to learn and stay at the forefront of current technologies
to deliver the best product to our users. You do not shy away from complexity
and unknowns, take initiative, and understand how to split things up in clever
ways, so we ship step by step and learn from it quickly.

View our job postings here: [https://akvo.org/join-our-
team/](https://akvo.org/join-our-team/)

------
etr71115
Brave | Remote + US | Full-Time

Brave is on a mission to fix the web by giving users a safer, faster and
better browsing experience – while growing support for content creators
through a new attention-based ecosystem of rewards. Much more than a browser,
Brave is a new way of thinking about how the web works.

Data Engineer
[https://brave.com/careers/?gh_jid=1817390](https://brave.com/careers/?gh_jid=1817390)

QA Engineer
[https://brave.com/careers/?gh_jid=1820922](https://brave.com/careers/?gh_jid=1820922)

Senior Ledger Engineer
[https://brave.com/careers/?gh_jid=1746278](https://brave.com/careers/?gh_jid=1746278)

------
ertucetin
Pisano | Turkey, Istanbul | Full-time (on-site) |
[https://pisano.co](https://pisano.co)

Pisano is a feedback company that provides software and hardware solutions to
empower people. With Pisano, anyone can; - Collect feedback in any format and
from any channel, online or offline - Engage with respondents and act on
feedback effectively - Analyze data in an accessible and fully customizable
way. You need at least have a few years of full stack experience in any
language. You should speak English or Turkish fluently.

Front-End: ClojureScript, React, React Native

Back-End: Clojure, Ruby, Postgres, Redis, Docker, AWS

For more details:
[https://www.pisano.co/en/jobs](https://www.pisano.co/en/jobs)

------
d-ward
Giant Monkey GmbH | Angular Frontend Developer | Berlin | Full-Time, ONSITE |
[https://giantmonkey.de](https://giantmonkey.de)

Giant Monkey offers the leading museum visitor management solution in the
German market. We are currently developing a new SaaS application for customer
management in the culture and leisure industries. We have a small and young
team, live open communication and mutual trust, and we love good coffee.

We are growing and looking for humans with potential to strengthen our team: *
frontend developer with experience in Angular and GraphQL

Send your CV to jobs@giantmonkey.de and tell us a little about yourself: Who
are you? What are your interests? What else have you done in your life so far?
And what is your favorite monkey?

------
KKinne
Stash Invest | Hiring Software Engineers (Backend and Android),Engineering
Manager and Senior Cloud Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

We are seeking: Senior Backend Software Engineer Engineering Manager Senior
Cloud Engineer Android Engineer Senior Android Engineer

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

Stash is investing, simplified. With a mission to bring financial education
and literacy to everyone--regardless of income--the Stash team has built an
investing platform where they can "learn by doing" with as little as $5.

www.stashinvest.com

No agencies, please!

Stash Careers - Join the Stash Team Join the passionate team behind Stash.
We're on a mission to empower a new generation of investors, creating
investing access for everyone.

------
whyage
Illumio | Product Management Director | Sunnyvale, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE

We're a rapidly growing cyber-security company. Our distributed software
prevents the spread of breaches inside data centers and cloud environments. We
are laser-focused on customer needs and serve Fortune 500 and smaller
companies.

As a Product Management Director, you will own and drive strategy and
execution for a container security solution. Bonus points if you have direct
experience with Kubernetes and its ecosystem.

[https://www.illumio.com/career-
openings?gh_jid=4204870002&gh...](https://www.illumio.com/career-
openings?gh_jid=4204870002&gh_src=6476eb962)

If you're a serious candidate please email me, the hiring manager, at
jay.harel@illumio.com.

------
marknicolosi
Aclaimant | Remote | Full Stack Developer | Full-time |
[https://aclaimant.com](https://aclaimant.com)

Aclaimant is looking for a senior or mid-level Clojure developer to join our
team. At Aclaimant we are redefining the way companies and employees work
together to manage risk. Our SaaS platform is built using Clojure and
ClojureScript. We work remotely from the comfort of our own homes. Pair
programming is important to us; it helps us build culture and share knowledge.
We expect candidates to be located within North America.

Email jobs@aclaimant.com for more information or visit
[https://aclaimant.com/careers-developer](https://aclaimant.com/careers-
developer)

------
aidos
Rapid Tender | Frontend Developer | London, UK | Full-time, Onsite,
www.countfire.com (www.rapidtender.com)

We (Rapid Tender) make software (Countfire) for the construction industry. B2B
software doesn't sound exciting but we do really interesting work. We’re
always on the lookout for great people to join our team. At the moment we’d
love to hear from frontend devs with a bit of experience under their belt
looking to take a lead role in product development.

We use all sorts of tech, but mostly React, Python and Postgres where
possible.

Apply here
[https://www.countfire.com/careers/](https://www.countfire.com/careers/) (or
contact me directly aidan@rapidtender.com) -- No recruiters or software houses
please

------
quipNYC
Quip | [https://www.getquip.com](https://www.getquip.com) | Brooklyn, NY |
Onsite | Full Time

Roles: iOS Engineer, Android Engineer, QA Engineer

Quip sells oral health care products and services that are well designed,
accessible, and fun to use. We’re a growing technology business with ambition
to offer digital products that are as impactful and successful as our
hardware. In 2019, we also launched quipCare
([https://www.quipcare.com](https://www.quipcare.com)), a revolutionary dental
benefits platform.

Read more about the roles here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/quip](https://boards.greenhouse.io/quip). Please
apply online!

------
donohoe
[No name yet - its that early] | Front-end Developer, Visual & UX Designer |
NYC, NY | ONSITE

We are a very very new non-profit journalism startup and we're still
evaluating names (oh the dilemma of finding available domains too). We are
seeking to explore how technology moves through the world, with a particular
focus on the impact of tech outside the Western bubble. Through compelling
storytelling and innovative user design, our digital publication will focus on
the space where tech, culture, and human experience collide.

To build out our vision, we are seeking a curious and talented (1) front-end
developer, and (2) Visual and UX designer.

The position will report to me and based out of our office in Soho. I'm
particularly open to developers and designers with less years of experience if
they have a strong interest in journalism and story-telling and the problems
in thats pace. So take this role description as 'aspirational'. If you have
proficiency in some of the areas, and looking to learn the others, then go
ahead and apply.

Feel free to reach out with question - but you can also do that as you apply
too :) (gives me more background too)

Front-end Developer: [https://sites.google.com/view/tmp-/home/frontend-
developer?a...](https://sites.google.com/view/tmp-/home/frontend-
developer?authuser=1)

Visual & UX Designer Job posting due EOD today (so may update in a Reply).
We're working with an agency on branding but you will be responsible for the
aesthetic and creative and visual execution of our earliest newsletters, site
design, and consideration for off-platform (social, Apple News, etc). This
will include considerations around the user-experience and interactions and
some new ways to think about news interactions. This is role where I could see
a strong visual designer with motivation to grow into the UX side succeed.
You'll have support and a strong collaborate team to work with you.

Email me (donohoe@gmail.com) to be notified of when the role is posted.

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) | ONSITE |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of credit card transactions to answer real-
time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in NYC? [1]
      - How many Tesla Model 3 preorders have been refunded? [2]
      - How dependent is Stitch Fix on its biggest spenders? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [3])
    

We’re 70 people today — mostly senior engineers and data scientists — and are
backed by a strong mix of VCs (Bessemer, Norwest, YC) and banks (Goldman
Sachs, Citi, Jefferies).

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Data Engineer
      - Data Analyst
      - Client Engagement Manager
      - (more)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-
boost-...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-boost-from-
Uber-s-travails-11262651.php)

[2] [https://www.recode.net/2018/6/4/17414496/nearly-a-quarter-
of...](https://www.recode.net/2018/6/4/17414496/nearly-a-quarter-of-teslas-
model-3-reservation-deposits-in-the-u-s-have-supposedly-been-refunded)

[3] [https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/fashion-retailers-
have-...](https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/fashion-retailers-have-nothing-
to-fear-yet-from-the-rise-of-stitch-fix/)

[4] [https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/](https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/)

~~~
cereniyim
Hey Mike, Do you plan to hire remote employees today or in the future if a
candidate is a fit? Thanks!

~~~
nycmatty
Hi- picking up for Mike. While we do have some distributed team members, the
technical roles we are currently hiring for are all based in our San Mateo, CA
HQ (could be NYC for the Client Engagement Manager opening). Feel free to ping
me directly with any additional questions: matt@ - thanks.

------
slvrspoon
Abine - the online privacy company | REMOTE or BOSTON, MA | Full Time | Web
application and Full Stack Developers |
[https://www.abine.com/](https://www.abine.com/)

We are a small company focused on making better online privacy easy.

We make two products. Blur is a password manager with support for creating
alias email addresses, phone numbers, and credit card numbers. DeleteMe is a
service for removing private information from data broker sites.

We're looking for strong web application and full-stack developers who are
interested in making a difference in the fight for privacy. We are profitable,
have been doing this for years, and have millions of users.

Please contact us at jobs at getabine dotcom. (no recruiters thank you)

------
pawelmor
GitGuardan | www.gitguardian.com | Paris, Onsite

We are GitGuardian. Every second on average we scan 100 commits on GitHub
making sure you are notified when you leak a secret.

Learn more about how it works here : [https://github.com/GitGuardian/Getting-
Started-With-The-Indi...](https://github.com/GitGuardian/Getting-Started-With-
The-Individual-App)

If you like to work with IT security, Python, React or Go shoot me an email:
pawel <at> gitguardian com

If you want more information about the company feel free to check us out at
[https://www.welcometothejungle.co/en/companies/gitguardian](https://www.welcometothejungle.co/en/companies/gitguardian)

------
nickbf
Moneyfarm | London, Frankfurt, Cagliari, Milan | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.moneyfarm.com](https://www.moneyfarm.com)

At Moneyfarm we use technology to make saving and investing for the future
accessible to everyone in a simple and transparent way.

We're currently hiring:

    
    
      * Software Engineers - Backend (Scala)
    
      * Software Engineers - iOS (Swift)
    
      * Software Engineers - Android (Kotlin)
    
      * QA (Mobile Apps)
    
      * ... and a lot more
    

[https://jobs.lever.co/moneyfarm](https://jobs.lever.co/moneyfarm)

Apply on the careers site above or just send a CV to me at
nick.faulkner@moneyfarm.com indicating which position you're interested in.

------
tdwave
D-Wave Systems - JavaScript Developer - Bellevue, Washington, US - Full-time -
ONSITE - US citizen or holder of working permit in the US

We are a Quantum Computing company looking for a JavaScript Developer who will
help us to develop a new integrated and visual developer environment that
leverages Ocean, a suite of developer tools our customer use to solve problems
on D-Wave’s Quantum computer.

5+ years of hardcore JavaScript coding skills and 2+ years of Front End
experience.

Please apply directly at
[https://jobs.lever.co/dwavesys/cdd7e287-506a-4086-a68c-9ccd8...](https://jobs.lever.co/dwavesys/cdd7e287-506a-4086-a68c-9ccd8b0ed38e)
or contact me at tsoares@dwavesys.com

------
dgotty
OnCourse Systems for Education | JavaScript Application Developer | Media, PA
(suburb of Philadelphia) | Full-time | ONSITE

OnCourse is looking for a talented JavaScript developer to join our team and
continue improving the world of K-12 education. Our primary JavaScript
frameworks are ExtJs and ReactJs but we love all JavaScript devs the same.
Email Rich Gottlieb at rgottlieb@oncoursesystems.com for more info.

[https://technical.ly/job/oncourse-systems-for-education-
java...](https://technical.ly/job/oncourse-systems-for-education-javascript-
application-developer-54208/)

[https://www.oncoursesystems.com/](https://www.oncoursesystems.com/)

------
summitto
C++ Developer @ Summitto Amsterdam, Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite

We [https://stopvatfraud.com](https://stopvatfraud.com) . We are building the
largest invoice registration network of the world. The purpose? Helping EU tax
authorities to eliminate 50 billion EUR in annual invoicing fraud. If you’re
excited to build and design open-source software which will be used by
millions of companies, we are looking for you! We're hiring junior ánd senior
developers at the moment. Experience with cryptography is a plus, but not
required!

Here’s a little taste of your challenge, you will help build:

\- fraud identification algorithms

\- secure interfaces and integrations

\- testing infrastructure

Technologies: C++11/14/17, python.

Contact: careers.summitto.com / careers@summitto.com

------
connie-unify
UnifyID | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive |
[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/)

UnifyID is building a revolutionary identity platform based on implicit
authentication. Our solution allows people to identify themselves in a unique
way that is extremely difficult to forge or crack. Best of all, we are doing
it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html) \- SXSW Security &
Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous 2017 Winner \-
TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford StartX S15

Roles: \- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2o6BRhw](http://bit.ly/2o6BRhw) \- Machine Learner:
[http://bit.ly/2AUOfnD](http://bit.ly/2AUOfnD) \- Machine Learning Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/31NAqmF](http://bit.ly/31NAqmF) \- Front End Developer:
[http://bit.ly/2OoZyw3](http://bit.ly/2OoZyw3) \- Senior iOS Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2Iqn08x](http://bit.ly/2Iqn08x) \- Android Lead Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2o67LL5](http://bit.ly/2o67LL5) \- Lead DevOps Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/30K9eDN](http://bit.ly/30K9eDN) \- QA Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2IoYML](http://bit.ly/2IoYML) \- Senior Product Manager:
[http://bit.ly/2ogdVIu](http://bit.ly/2ogdVIu) \- Director of Sales
Engineering: [http://bit.ly/2Me3AF0](http://bit.ly/2Me3AF0)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great light-filled office, visa
sponsorship, exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC
funded startup.

Email: careers@unify.id

------
ronvohra
Skyscanner | full-time senior and lead hires (back-end/front-
end/mobile/data/product) | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh, Glasgow, Budapest,
Sofia, Shenzhen, Singapore | ONSITE, VISA
[https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/)

We're one of the biggest travel search products in the world. We have a unique
position in the market and are continuing our incredible growth as a tech
company. We'll soon be a top-100 website in the world by traffic.

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of disciplines: back-end with
microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science & machine
learning, full stack (modern frontend + API skills), designers, product, iOS &
Android. Languages we like and have great tooling for: Java, Python,
JavaScript & NodeJS.

We have a number of offices in Europe and are focusing on Scotland, London and
Barcelona in particular.

We want to hire great people to solve large-scale challenges and build
industry-leading new products. In short, if you've got good software industry
and tech company experience, know what best practices look like, and have the
drive to improve product and people around you, we're interested.

I 've recently started at Skyscanner and see a lot of freedom, responsibility,
accountability here. We have room to make decisions, move fast, and the
encouragement to make things better. It's exciting.

Please ping me an email at raunaq.vohra@skyscanner.net if you want me to refer
you, and/or have questions. If you'd like your referral to be attributed to me
directly but don't want/need to get in touch, please apply via
[https://grnh.se/3dea97751](https://grnh.se/3dea97751) (the Skyscanner jobs
link above works if you don't want to attribute). Please specify which job are
you applying to from the link above and which office would you like to work
from.

Permanent & onsite roles only. Relocation / visa assistance for senior roles.

------
cmason
Navio | Backend & Frontend Lead Engineers, Product Managers | ONSITE Portland,
OR or San Mateo, CA (San Francisco Bay Area), WFH | Stealth Mode

Navio builds software tools that help cancer patients and their doctors
navigate to a better standard of care. Ultimately, we’ll change the narrative
around highly lethal cancers like Glioblastoma, where standard treatment
offers no hope.

Navio uses modern tools like React/Typescript, GraphQL, Kotlin/Java/JVM,
ElasticSearch, Kafka/Event Sourcing, AWS, Docker etc. We’re unencumbered by
legacy code and are writing our systems from the ground up the right way.

We're hiring for multiple roles including:

\- Senior Backend Lead / Architect

\- Senior Frontend Dev

\- Data Science Lead / Bioinformatician

\- Product Manager

Please email me (the hiring manager) cmason[at]navio.com

------
beermann
Sanvello Health Inc. | Front-end Developer, Back-end Developer | Madison, WI,
Chicago, IL, Minneapolis, MN, but will hire remotely | Onsite or Remote |
Full-time | [https://sanvello.com/](https://sanvello.com/) Sanvello is the one
of the largest mental health platforms in the world. Having launched in
January 2015, over 3 million people have now signed up to improve their health
and wellbeing through our mobile applications. Come help us change the way
people think about mental health.

Skills: Front-end: Angluar JS, React, Ionic, Cordova. Back-end: Java, Jetty,
Postgresql, Redis, AWS

Please reach out to dale [dot] beermann [at] sanvello.com and include "HN" in
the subject.

~~~
nunoarruda
Are you considering remote-working international candidates?

------
elkynator
Remotesome ([https://remotesome.com](https://remotesome.com) | Remote | Full
Time, Remote

Remotesome is a young company who connects remote developers with companies
who hire remotely. We are in early beta and have multiple open positions with
salaries ranging from 50-120k/year

* Backend Developer (Ruby, PHP, Node.js, Java, Python)

* Frontend Developer (React.js, Vue.js)

* Fullstack Developer (Fullstack JS Developer, Node.js, React.js)

Why should you should sign up:

* One application, access to multiple companies

* Once you pass the test, you are always in the pool being seen by remote companies

* Companies reach out to you, no need to write cover letters

* Compensation agreement upfront, salary is transparent from the start

Apply through www.remotesome.com

Happy to answer any question, you can reach out to andrej {at} remotesome {.}
com

------
dbaneman
Taptap Send | New York, NY | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.taptapsend.com](https://www.taptapsend.com)

Taptap Send is a remittance app to send money to Africa. We are working
towards meeting one of UN's 2030 Sustainable Goals to allow cross-border
payments with less than 3% fees (currently at ~9% in sub-Saharan Africa). Come
join a mission-driven business that helps some of the neediest people in the
world.

Tech stack: AWS, Docker, Terraform, Ansible, Kotlin, Spring Boot, Python,
JavaScript, React Native

Open Roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03hzf/](https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03hzf/)

------
yalp
Toulouse, France | Android, Kotlin Software Developer | Full-Time, Onsite

[https://catspad.com/](https://catspad.com/)

At Catspad, we are developing consumer products to help owners keep track of
their pet heath through monitoring of nutrition data and veterinary care.

We're looking for an experienced software engineer to join our team to create
an Android native application to bring a high quality user experience to our
customers.

Find out more and apply here:
[https://taleez.com/apply/1eau9vk#/apply](https://taleez.com/apply/1eau9vk#/apply)
(french)

------
joshpoevrbo
VRBO | Senior Engineering Manager – Cloud Platform | Austin, TX | Onsite &
Remote | Full-time

We've built out a large scale distributed computing platform in multiple
regions/clouds, including all the supporting components. We are moving towards
new workloads as opposed to just stateless web apps, namely big data (batch
and ML) workloads that require scheduler priority and distributed storage.

More about life in Expedia:
[https://blog.lifeatexpedia.com/](https://blog.lifeatexpedia.com/) More info
on this role: [https://bit.ly/2mOktgO](https://bit.ly/2mOktgO)

If interested, please email: a-jopoe@expediagroup.com

------
asamy45
Doctype | Software engineer with reverse engineering skills / Anti-cheat
engineer | Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE, VISA or REMOTE (worldwide) | Full-time
| [https://www.doctype.se/](https://www.doctype.se/)

We're a small digital agency based in Stockholm, Sweden. Currently around 15
people. We have an office in the heart of Stockholm, but our employees are
free to work from wherever they feel most productive. We've built
[https://lemondogs.com/](https://lemondogs.com/),
[https://www.gothiaecup.com/](https://www.gothiaecup.com/),
[https://beta.esportal.se/](https://beta.esportal.se/), amongst other
websites. Our largest clients are within the eSports segment.

We’re currently looking for a software engineer with reverse engineering
skills to work with us on client-sided anti-cheat technology. Our current tech
stack is mainly Go, MariaDB and React, but the project you would be working on
is a standalone client built in C/C++, Go and Assembly.

Requirements:

* Good understanding of C and x86-64 assembly

* Good understanding of the x86 architecture

* Good understanding of the Windows NT kernel

* Good grasp of reverse engineering

* Eager to learn

Nice to have:

* Experience with reverse engineering malware/cheats/games, the windows NT kernel

* Experience with binary instrumentation

* Experience with hardware-assisted virtualization (such as VT-x and AMD-V), SLAT (Second Level Address Translation) (e.g. EPT, NPT)

* Understanding cryptography primitives

The role we’re looking to fill is full-time. You’ll be working together with
another anti-cheat engineer to combat cheaters in video games. We can offer
relocation to Sweden and assist with housing. Feel free to mail me at
asamy@doctype.se if this sounds interesting to you!

------
thunkmark
Thunkable | Full-stack Software Engineers | San Francisco | Fulltime | Onsite
| www.thunkable.com Thunkable was founded on a simple mission to enable anyone
to build their own awesome apps. We believe that by doing so, we can grow and
diversify the community of technology creators. We've created a web-based,
no/low code, drag-and-drop tool that allows people to easily develop fully
custom cross-platform mobile apps.

We are strongly committed to diversity in hiring!

Tech stack: React, Node/Express, GraphQL, React Native, MongoDB, Kubernetes

[https://thunkable.com/#/careers](https://thunkable.com/#/careers)

------
poooogles
Crowd Emotion | London (UK), Victoria (Canada) | Full-time, Onsite (or
flexible remote within GMT to GMT-8 timezone and in the EU or Canada).

We're using machine learning to read human behaviour; we use eye-tracking to
track attention, facial coding to understand engagement, and implicit testing
to quantify memorability. We've just launched a new platform and we're looking
for more engineers so we can expand our offering.

Our stack consists of; Python, Postgres, Tensorflow and AWS.

\- Backend Engineers (mid to senior).

\- Frontend Engineers (mid to senior).

\- DevOps (mid to senior).

\- Product Owners (any level).

\- Data Analysts (senior level).

Or if you think you'd be a good fit for us; send us your CV! I think I got
back to everyone last month, if I didn't please nudge me again.

recruitment (at) crowdemotion.co.uk.

~~~
poooogles
>recruitment (at) crowdemotion.co.uk.

Apparently our new recruitment email address hasn't been setup properly,
please try our platform domain which is recruitment (at) elementhuman.com.

~~~
mad_eye_ai
This one doesn't work either :)

~~~
poooogles
Third times the charm; should work now.

~~~
mad_eye_ai
Nope, still no luck. Even hello (at) elementhuman.com doesn't work.

~~~
poooogles
Weird I've just tested it from a temporary email address and it works. Try
sam.pegler (at) elementhuman.com and I'll make sure it ends up in the right
place.

------
sverhagen
Skyward | Portland, OR, USA (ONSITE) | full-time or contract | multiple
positions, such as QA, DevOps, Backend, PM

Drones.

Management of drone operations, control of drones, connecting them. All the
good stuff.

I manage the backend/API engineering team. I recently converted to full-time
myself, because this is a company that I believe in, with a great vision, ego-
less, very collaborative, yet a lot of autonomy and accountability in teams,
with a great, trusting relationship with our product owners, and exciting
problems to work on. Moving like a startup, but on the back of a giant.

[https://skyward.io/careers/](https://skyward.io/careers/)

E-mail me directly with questions: sander.verhagen@skyward.io

------
kevincennis
Starry Internet | Software Engineers | Boston, MA | Full-time | ONSITE

Marketing blurb:

We love the internet, but not the complicated plans, bloated bundles, and poor
service. So we reinvented it from top to bottom. Starry is a different kind of
internet service. We use next-generation technology to beam nothing but
lightning-fast internet. And we’ve designed everything around the simple goal
of making your internet life happier.

Roles:

We're hiring for a ton of different software roles. Node.js, Rust, Swift, C++,
and Python – across teams focused on cloud, firmware, mobile, testing, etc.
Check out [https://starry.com/careers](https://starry.com/careers) or shoot me
an email at kevin@starry.com.

------
samanthad
IT Engineer | onsite | Full-time |
[https://longtermstockexchange.com/careers/it-
engineer](https://longtermstockexchange.com/careers/it-engineer) | salary +
benefits + equity | NYC

The Long-Term Stock Exchange (LTSE, YC S17) team is hiring. We are looking for
an IT Engineer based in NYC (ONSITE) to join our growing team.

The Exchange is forging a new relationship between the next generation of
companies and like-minded, long-term investors. We are a team of dedicated
individuals committed to championing diversity and inclusion at the earliest
stages of the company’s life.

------
apazzolini
Float | Senior Software Engineer | REMOTE |
[https://www.float.com](https://www.float.com)

Float's goal is to make resource scheduling simple.

We're proudly bootstrapped with a fully remote team of 16, and we're seeking a
Node.js expert to work with our small, highly-skilled engineering team to
scale and maintain our industry-leading SaaS.

Our tech stack is Node.js, React, MySQL, MongoDB, and RabbitMQ. To learn more
about the role and apply, check out [https://float.homerun.co/senior-software-
engineer](https://float.homerun.co/senior-software-engineer) or contact me
directly via email at andre at our domain dot com.

------
stelmate
Envoy Systems | Full stack / Front End Architect | Remote |
www.envoymobile.com

We're looking for a frontend heavy full-stack architect/lead to join our
remote team.

Requirements =========== Frontend experience is key, we work in Coffeescript
but experience in Typescript or similar is okay

Must have experience in: Frontend framework (Backbone / Angular / React),
Node.js, and PostgresSQL

Nice to have backend in: python, Microsoft SQL, AWS

Tools: Linux (Ubuntu) and/or OS X, grunt, buildbot, vagrant, git

About the company ============= We build software for a unique area in the
pharma space and are expanding our capabilities significantly over the next
2-3 years.

Email resume to patrick at envoymobile.com

------
briansoby
Full-Time | Carbondale, CO or San Francisco, CA | Python | Onsite |
[https://appomni.com](https://appomni.com)

AppOmni is a security startup split between Carbondale and San Francisco. We
help enterprises secure their data in complex SaaS apps.

We’re looking for senior backend engineers. Our backend stack is
Python/Django/DRF/Celery/GCP/Kubernetes along with a small but growing set of
microservices.

If you've ever wanted the flexibility to live/work in San Francisco or the
beautiful mountains of Colorado close to world class outdoor activities,
please email jobs@appomni.com

------
tkahnoski
DealerSocket | DevOps Engineer | Irving, TX and Draper, UT | ONSITE

DealerSocket powers the business operations of automotive dealerships across
the United States. My Team is hiring engineers to build and drive adoption of
DevOps practices.

Upcoming projects include expanding ChatOps functionality, building Continuous
Delivery pipelines, introducing new observability tools and more.

Although the company tech stack is varied, our team mainly works in either
Python or Powershell dependening on the systems we are trying to automate.

Apply at: [http://careers.dealersocket.com/careers-at-
dealersocket.php](http://careers.dealersocket.com/careers-at-dealersocket.php)

Feel free to DM me on twitter with questions.

------
martavlopata
Thinknum | Data Engineers | Full-Time | Onsite | Visa Sponsorship | New York
City Thinknum, alternative web data platform is looking for data engineers to
join our NYC office.

Thinknum creates datasets from a broad array of public online sources,
capturing ephemeral information on the products, operating markets and labor
markets of 400,000+ global companies across sectors, and provides rich
toolsets for extracting intelligence. We just closed a $11.6M round.

Data Engineer | Apply here: [http://smrtr.io/373Br](http://smrtr.io/373Br) or
via careers@thinknum.com

Requirements:

* Passionate about Web Scraping and Data Ingestion

* Expertise in Python

* Experience with Selenium, BeautifulSoup

* Experience with HTML, Javascript, CSS

* Understanding of the DOM, ORMs

------
sealthedeal
Routefusion | Austin, TX

We are a seed stage startup making a huge stake in the cross border bank to
bank API space. All your typical microservice architecture using nats for
intraservice comms and K8 clusters. Most everything is Node, but we are all
very experienced in many languages.

Looking for all levels of developers. Competitive pay, and a super awesome
opportunity to work for a high growth startup. All that means is we work hard
and long hours and build really cool things.

Email your resume or something that you find interesting (doesn’t need to be
code related) to developers@routefusion.co if you would like to interview and
work on some really cool sh*t. (That last sentence got to broish, my
apologies.)

developers.routefusion.co

------
pwthornton
FiscalNote | Washington, DC (remote considered as well in certain states)

You bridge user experience and engineering. You appreciate great design and
well-formatted front-end code. You are relentlessly focused on building great
user experiences and sweat the details. You believe in building products to
meet everyone’s needs and keep a keen eye on accessibility.

If that’s you, let’s chat.

FiscalNote is one of DC's largest tech startups.

We are hiring for 3+ UX developer roles.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/fiscalnote/fd703da6-b5f3-4ada-8fbc-19e...](https://jobs.lever.co/fiscalnote/fd703da6-b5f3-4ada-8fbc-19e1d822ef12?fbclid=IwAR2IdBjpJMDtLyNd1wTDX02QczMoXnAIboqX_mYiL66QV7-E8-Taxh1QRjg)

------
benshuyichen
Intercom | Senior Engineer / Software Engineer | San Francisco

[https://www.intercom.com](https://www.intercom.com) is looking for
experienced full stack engineers to join our Growth and Messenger groups in
San Francisco!

Intercom is a $1.25B+ company that connects customers with online business to
make internet business feel more personal. Take a look at our new engineering
culture page to learn more about the products, how we work, our blogs/talks,
and open roles: [https://intercom.engineering/](https://intercom.engineering/)

------
dwolfand
United Income from Capital One | FinTech Startup | Full Stack Engineer -
Javascript | Onsite in Washington, DC | Full Time We’re hiring! United Income
is a fintech startup looking to add engineering talent to our team. We were
recently acquired by Capital One and are operating as an independent
subsidiary while having the backing of a Fortune 100 company!

Email us at engineering@unitedincome.com if this describes you.

• Do you care about delivering quality product to your users?

• Is providing maintainable, tested code to your fellow engineers (and future
self) important to you?

• Do you have a deep understanding of Javascript and/or Python? Are you
interested in the movement to a serverless infrastructure?

• When you encounter a problem that isn't neatly packaged and fully defined,
are you passionate about digging into it and refining a solution?

If you can answer yes to these questions, you'll find working here exciting
and engaging.

At United Income, we value collaboration. We encourage one another to build
phenomenal things, and individually we’re all passionate about doing our best
work. You'll be responsible for solving some hard problems in consumer
finance. As you tackle these problems head on, you'll work with others across
the company to make sure you have all the information you need.

Some of our engineering roles involve cool mathematical modeling. If you can
engineer and you also have fun thinking about math, we have some opportunities
for you that can be difficult to find in standard engineering jobs. We are
committed to equal opportunity and diverse hiring. Even more important than
hiring is supporting our diverse team, and we are dedicated to equitable pay
and transparency.

As you know, this industry moves FAST. If you have 15 years of Node.js
experience...well we think you’re lying ;) We don't expect you to be familiar
with our entire tech stack (buzzwords: Javascript/Python/React/AWS/CI/CD/Git).
What’s important is your willingness and ability to learn. We want to see your
curiosity and passion for what’s out there.

------
lijason
Ironclad | Multiple positions | San Francisco | Full-time Onsite |
[https://ironcladapp.com/](https://ironcladapp.com/) At Ironclad, we're on a
mission to empower legal teams to do great things for their organizations.
We're building software that takes the pain out of administrative work,
freeing legal teams to focus on legal work and drive business strategy. We are
hiring for positions across the company in sales, marketing, design, and
engineering. See more details and apply
[https://ironcladapp.com/careers](https://ironcladapp.com/careers)

------
noobiemcfoob
Revenue Analytics | Software Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE Atlanta, GA

Revenue Analytics is a SaaS company that helps big companies make big revenue
decisions in pricing, products and promotions. Our analytics solutions drive
millions in revenue uplift and eliminate wasted time.

We're hiring software engineers of all levels to build out a catalog of
analytics products. Our software stack is primarily Python and orchestrated
containers in AWS.

Unfortunately, we _DO NOT_ offer visa sponsorship.

Apply at
[https://www.revenueanalytics.com/careers](https://www.revenueanalytics.com/careers)
or email me with a cover letter and resume at
lblackwood[at]revenueanalytics[dot]com

------
Spark_Ed
Spark.Orange | Salesforce Developers and Software Engineers | Syracuse, NY |
Remote | [https://www.sparkorange.net](https://www.sparkorange.net)

We're an Inc. 5000 fastest growing company that builds software on the
Salesforce platform. We are looking for talented engineers who enjoy building,
consider themselves dependable, and are skilled at learning new technologies.
We pride ourselves on a very flexible and healthy work environment which
brings the best out of very talented people. US citizens preferred.

[https://www.sparkorange.net/jobs/](https://www.sparkorange.net/jobs/)

------
tjohnell
Handy | New York, NY | Engineering Manager & Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE
| Full-time

Handy is changing the way the world buys services by connecting customers with
vetted, independent, local service professionals in a fast, convenient and
reliable way - at the tap of a button. Started in 2012 by Oisin Hanrahan &
Umang Dua, Handy has scaled to offer cleaning, installation, and assembly
services across the entire US and has processed over 3 million transactions.
As of 2019, Handy is an independently operated subsidiary of ANGI Homeservices
(Nasdaq: ANGI), the world's largest home services marketplace including brands
like HomeAdvisor and Angie's List. This milestone gives us more leverage to
bring the Handy experience to millions of more customers.

Handy is also the assembly and installation partner for major retailers
including Wayfair, Walmart, eBay, Crate & Barrel, and Costco (see more detail
at [https://handy.com/retail](https://handy.com/retail)). Each partner
represents an opportunity to introduce Handy to more customers, and drive
growth for the company.

We're offering:

\- Competitive salary plus equity

\- Full medical, dental, vision package to fit your needs

\- Monthly Handy credits (Free weekly cleanings!)

\- Unlimited vacation policy; work hard and take time when you need it

\- A fun office in the heart of Manhattan, always stocked with coffee, snacks
and drinks; catered lunch and dinner, foosball, office events and team outings

\- Ground floor opportunity with a team building something great

\- The rare opportunity to work with sharp, motivated teammates solving some
of the most unique challenges and changing an industry

We're looking for talented engineers who love to work collaboratively and
solve challenging problems.

Senior Software Engineer: [https://bit.ly/2Xz6zve](https://bit.ly/2Xz6zve)

Engineering Manager: [https://bit.ly/35aY3rf](https://bit.ly/35aY3rf)

------
DanFeldman
Starsky Robotics (YC S16) | Software, Sr. Software, Internships, All Robotics
Positions, ML | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, INTERNS, VISA | Full-time

Come build self driving trucks! Starsky Robotics is a fantastic place to work,
we're solving hard problems across the board and need help. We have positions
open for all sides of the robotics stack, and are specifically looking for
more Software eng. maturity for the Teleoperation stack. I personally work on
the Infra side and am looking for extra hands on our data, simulator, and
fleet management infrastructure. Interns welcome to apply as well! We have
priority positions open for Perception, SWE Teleop, Controls, and Safety
Validation.

Earlier this year we drove our truck with no one in the vehicle on a public
highway in Florida, see video [1].

We recently opened new Software positions across all Truck systems.

Blurb:

We're working to make trucks autonomous on the highway and remote controlled
by experienced remote drivers for the first and last mile. Our self driving
trucks will make roads safer while giving drivers meaningful work close to
their homes and families.

We currently run our trucks autonomously on the highway, with freight. We are
looking for awesome engineers who are comfortable working on a scrappy, driven
engineering team.

We use Python, C++, and lots of bash scripting. We are a group of PhDs,
masters, bachelors, and college dropouts with a diverse set of backgrounds.
We're looking for folks with experience building and shipping products and a
history of diving excitedly into new fields. We can sponsor visas. All
positions non-remote unless otherwise specified.

Apply online, every application is read:
[https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/](https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/)
or email me (daniel + @<company_name>.com) with any questions, but do not send
me your resume (please apply instead online).

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCNSZKXvi64](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCNSZKXvi64)

------
fenguin
Poynt | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://poynt.com](https://poynt.com)

We build smart payments hardware and software to enable a global open commerce
platform. We're trying to bring the same kind of superpowers to merchants that
the iPhone did to consumers. We've raised over $130M (including $100M from
Alipay) and are growing fast after launching all over the world
([https://poynt.com/press/](https://poynt.com/press/)).

We're hiring all kinds of people, with special interest in Android, Node.js,
server and data engineers.

Drop me a line at c@poynt.com – let's chat!

------
mlukaszczyk
GraphCMS | (Senior) Golang Developer | Remote/Berlin/Giessen | Full-time |
[https://graphcms.com](https://graphcms.com)

We are looking for a Senior Backend Golang Engineer, who will help us improve
the most advanced content management system worldwide. As a Backend Engineer
at GraphCMS, you will take care of extending and solidifying our backend
architecture.

Please find the job description here: [https://jobs.graphcms.com/o/senior-
golang-backend-engineer-m...](https://jobs.graphcms.com/o/senior-golang-
backend-engineer-mfd-in-berlin-or-gieen)

------
AlexITC
IOHK | Scala Developer | Remote | Full-time |
[https://iohk.io](https://iohk.io)

We are a fully remote company working mainly on blockchain and
cryptocurrencies, we have lots of researchers and have a formal methods team,
our main programming languages are Haskell, Scala, and Rust, this position is
Scala specific.

Feel free to apply directly, or contact me (email on my profile) if you have
any question.

Job Description: [https://iohk.io/en/careers/fk0377n/software-engineer-
scala/](https://iohk.io/en/careers/fk0377n/software-engineer-scala/)

------
dman7
WorkPatterns (www.workpatterns.com) | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco |
ONSITE | Full Time

WorkPatterns is building a system for transparent work relationships, and our
mission is to enable a more effective, transparent, and enjoyable workplace by
bringing critical data from across apps into one unified source of truth.

Product-first company with VC backing and serial founders who don’t take
themselves too seriously :)

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, React, React Native, GraphQL, PostgreSQL

[https://angel.co/company/workpatterns/jobs/599731-full-
stack...](https://angel.co/company/workpatterns/jobs/599731-full-stack-
developer)

Email dmitri at workpatterns.com

------
rickey_ronin
PROJECT RONIN - Hiring Software and Mobile Developers, DevOps too.

Location: San Mateo, CA

WHAT WE DO: We are developing an end-to-end cancer care platform that helps
doctors and patients make better-informed decisions about treatment, by
surfacing all the relevant information they need to assess their options and
take confident, decisive action.

OPEN ROLES:

Senior Mobile (iOS or Android, recent exp with Swift or Kotlin would bump you
to the top of the list but not a must have)

Sr. DevOps Lead (k8s experience would bump you to the top)

Sr. SWE (open to all tech stack experience if you are solid then we are
language agnostic! We are open to remote.)

Our Tech Stack: Ruby/Rails, Javascript, React.js., Elixir, Python, Docker,
k8s, Kafka, GraphQL, MySQL, OCI, Microsoft Azure

~~~
jonshariat
You can find our jobs on our website:
[https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin](https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin)

Come join us in improving cancer care!

------
danoday
ECFX | Full Stack Software Engineer | Los Angeles or REMOTE |
[https://goecfx.com](https://goecfx.com)

ECFX is seeking a talented Full Stack Software Engineer to help grow and
develop our company. We are a startup developing our MVP - a legal tech SaaS
product. You can find a video here
[https://docsend.com/view/rrnfqqh](https://docsend.com/view/rrnfqqh)

Technology stack is PostgreSQL, Java (with Micronauts), Vue.js deployed on AWS
with Kubernetes using CI / CD.

Qualified candidates please send resume to info@goecfx.com

------
benthehenten
LogRocket | Cambridge, MA | Boston, MA | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://logrocket.com](https://logrocket.com)

LogRocket is a front-end monitoring service that helps developers fix problems
in their web apps by letting them replay bugs. Our product is used by
thousands of companies like Brex, Bloomberg, and Reddit to eliminate the
guesswork for developers as they fix bugs and user-reported issues. We are a
few engineers today and looking to double our team in the next few months. If
you are interested in joining at the ground-floor of a venture-funded, fast-
growing company, feel free to reach out to ben at logrocket dot com.

------
smcneill
Paperspace (YCW15)| Brooklyn, NY | Full-Time | ONSITE or REMOTE

Paperspace is a high-performance cloud computing and ML development platform
for building, training, and deploying machine learning models. Tens of
thousands of individuals, startups and enterprises use Paperspace to iterate
faster and collaborate on intelligent, real-time prediction engines. We're
hiring for a few roles, and we'd love to connect if you're interested!

• Frontend Engineer (ONSITE)

• Senior Fullstack Engineer (ONSITE)

• Senior Frontend Engineer (ONSITE)

• Customer Support Specialist (REMOTE)

Want to learn more? View all job descriptions at
[https://jobs.lever.co/paperspace](https://jobs.lever.co/paperspace)

------
tlrobinson
Metabase | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULL-TIME |
[http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/)

We’re a small team building open source business intelligence tools with a
strong focus on user experience.

React frontend, Clojure backend. Most of the work we do is open source. We’re
looking to hire strong frontend, backend, generalist, and sales engineers.

If you love open source, building beautiful products, and working with data,
apply at [http://www.metabase.com/jobs](http://www.metabase.com/jobs)

------
Old_Thrashbarg
UpCodes | San Francisco, CA| Fullstack Engineers | Full-time | up.codes

Construction productivity has decreased over the last 50 years. According to
The Economist, one of the largest contributing factors is construction
regulations. We bring sanity to the complex ecosystem of construction
compliance.

We’re building tools to help the AEC deal with compliance and build faster.
We’re the only ones doing it and we’re growing quickly. We’re a small team
with a big impact. Looking for folks with at least 2 years experience.

Stack: Python 3, Flask, Postgres, Redis, Elasticsearch, TypeScript.

Check out more here: [https://up.codes/careers](https://up.codes/careers)

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi (Techstars NYC '17)| New York, NY (NYC) | ONSITE |
[https://www.narmi.com](https://www.narmi.com)

Narmi is helping reinvent banking in the United States. We create a more
accessible and useful financial ecosystem by powering the online banking,
mobile banking, account opening and open banking APIs for the 10,000 credit
unions and community banks in the United States. You'll be working on
production software that has a real impact on the average American's life
everyday. Our software helps them save money on their bills, understand their
financial story, protect their families and move money.

Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously worked as
CEO and CTO of an $18 million credit union and also at some of the largest
banks in the world.

Even if you don't think you are an exact fit for one of our current openings,
we'd still love to talk. We are always looking for well-rounded engineers to
join our team in NYC. Having expertise in python (django and django-rest-
framework), vue.js, react native, ansible, terraform, visual design/UI/UX,
and/or security are all pluses!

Software Engineer - Full Stack
[https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/557460-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/557460-software-engineer)

The interview process entails an intro call to get to know each other, a
remote pair coding session, and an in-person half-day.

Some keywords: * Senior Full Stack Engineer, Senior Full-stack Engineer,
Senior Full Stack Developer, Senior Full-stack Developer * Senior Front End
Engineer, Senior Front-end Engineer, Senior Front End Developer, Senior
Software Engineer, Senior Product Engineer, Software Engineer * Banking,
finance, online banking, mobile banking, open banking APIs, * New York City,
New York, NY, NYC, Manhattan

You can learn more on our website and apply via email: jobs @ our domain. Make
sure to mention you found us on Hacker News. You can also apply via
AngelList[1] Also please feel free to reach out directly to me chris @ our
domain.

------
dbenamy
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (Boston, NYC, Paris) and REMOTE | Full-
time

Datadog is a monitoring, tracing, and logs system for your infrastructure and
services. We build our own tsdb, distributed tracing tools, cutting edge
visualizations, and more. We love shipping great experiences for customers
just like us and are growing fast!

We write Go, Python, Java, and React, run on AWS, and are moving to k8s.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale as we process
trillions of events per day. Let us know if that's you!

[https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-engineering/](https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-
engineering/)

~~~
p_pantologist
Is there any chance that the "Security Engineer - Offensive Security and
Assessment" role could be remote? I am OSCP certified and am working towards
my OSCE. I also have experience with Linux, Python, Ansible and AWS/Azure/GCP.
Seems like a good match but onsite is a bit of a deal breaker. Don't want to
waste anyone's time applying if that's the case. Thanks in advance for your
answer.

~~~
dbenamy
Heya! Remote's an option for experienced candidates.

------
LightsCamera
Street Contxt | Toronto | Staff Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://streetcontxt.com/](https://streetcontxt.com/)

Street Contxt's mission is to intelligently connect the capital markets. We
leverage proprietary machine learning technology and patented systems to
enable our customers to target the right investor with the right research,
giving both the research provider and consumer a competitive edge in the
market. Street Contxt brings transparency, accountability, scale, and
profitability to institutional research distribution and consumption, allowing
firms to scale and stay ahead of changing regulations.

We are a small, tight-knit team of ~32 and have already won some of the
biggest customers in our space (think bulge-bracket investment banks). Our
product is cloud-hosted, and we do not version our product for customers,
making the business model and product scalable, and enables us to avoid the
technical debt typically associated with enterprise software.

As a Staff Engineer at Street Contxt, you will:

    
    
      - Lead the architecture and development of the biggest, most complex engineering challenges in our product backlog
      - Ensure quality of code within the team, guiding your team to improve code structure and maintainability
      - Champion security, continually improving our security posture and integrate industry best practices in our work
    

Reporting directly to the CTO, success in the role requires a pragmatic
approach. You will be encouraged to stay up to date with the latest tools,
trends and techniques and will be tasked with recognizing when shiny, new
things are right for the business - and when they’re not. We currently use
Java, Scala, React, Akka, Apache Spark, Java EE, WildFly, Play Framework,
PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, Redis, AWS, Git and Docker. We’re experimenting
with and eager to implement Kotlin. We also use JIRA, Confluence, CircleCI and
Github. We offer:

    
    
      - Competitive compensation
      - Stock option grants
      - Breakfast + lunch provided daily Monday -> Friday
      - $2500/year for professional development
      - An experienced, tight-knit engineering team
    

To apply - use the following link:
[https://jobs.lever.co/streetcontxt/4c58ecae-b400-4891-a642-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/streetcontxt/4c58ecae-b400-4891-a642-4bbdbb5890a9)

If you have questions or are looking for clarification on any of the above -
my name is Jackson Mullins and I can be reached directly at
jackson@streetcontxt.com

------
princehonest
HyperCube | New York, NY (NYC) & San Francisco Bay Area, CA (SF) & Tel Aviv,
Israel | [http://bit.ly/2ohHLMs](http://bit.ly/2ohHLMs)

HyperCube develops a high-performance enterprise platform for deploying
machine learning and artificial intelligence applications. The nature of our
product is such that our technical staff must be technically outstanding,
scientifically grounded, and customer outcome driven. We're currently hiring
research engineers and applied scientists. Apply here:
[http://bit.ly/2ohHLMs](http://bit.ly/2ohHLMs)

------
bdeshong
ShootProof | Atlanta, GA | Full-time | On-site | Relocation assistance
provided

ShootProof is a small company of 60 employees building solutions that power
professional photography businesses.

Hiring for:

\- Senior Back-End Engineer \- Back-End Software Architect \- Senior Front-End
Engineer \- Full-stack Engineer

Competitive compensation package; medical, dental, and vision; flexible PTO
plan; annual vacation stipend; 401(k) with 4% company match; weekly company-
wide lunches; culture that promotes a healthy work-life balance

Apply at
[https://www.shootproof.com/about/careers](https://www.shootproof.com/about/careers)
or email careers+devhn@shootproof.com

------
ianBF
BeFunky | [https://www.befunky.com/](https://www.befunky.com/) | Manual QA
Tester | Full-Time | Portland, OR | On Site

Looking for a junior QA tester to work alongside me(Lead QA Engineer) at a
small photo editing company. Ideally you would have ~1-2 years of testing
experience.

This would be a full time salary position in Portland, OR. We are looking for
local candidates.

Here is the full listing:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1517728090/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1517728090/)

Email me at ian@befunky.com with your resume and a short greeting.

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Pleasanton, CA & San Francisco, CA | Software Engineers,
multiple levels

Track cancer, not ads.

If you're a software engineer looking to make a positive impact on human
health without compromising on cutting-edge technology or career benefits,
consider applying to 10x Genomics.

10x Genomics is a fast-growing biotech company that develops hardware,
software, and chemistry that enables researchers to study cancer, the immune
system, and biology at an unprecedented resolution. Researchers at 93 of the
top 100 global research institutions and 13 of the top 15 global
pharmaceutical companies use our technology to make groundbreaking discoveries
in diseases like cancer, Alzheimer's, cystic fibrosis, asthma, and many more.
We went public last month and it was the largest healthcare IPO of 2019.

Software is at the heart of the 10x Genomics platform. We develop software to
convert petabytes of raw sequencing data to something scientists can explore
programmatically or visually. We have developed internal and customer-shipping
systems in Go, use React/Redux, Typescript, and Electron for easy-to-use
visualization applications, and are making increasing use of Rust to
accelerate and harden our bioinformatics code.

There are open positions for front-end software engineers (remote-friendly),
full stack engineers, backend engineers, QA engineers, site reliability
engineers, computational biologists, and firmware engineers. See
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/)
or email me (kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com) directly.

We're offering:

    
    
      - Competitive salary with options
      - Work with domain experts across a variety of fields
      - Medical, dental, vision, FSA, 401(k), ESPP, and other benefits
      - Unlimited vacation policy
      - A beautiful new HQ within walking distance of West Dublin/Pleasanton BART
      - A satellite office in downtown SF
      - Eat Club (at HQ) 3 days a week, unlimited snacks
      - The existential satisfaction of knowing your software is being used to study and improve human health
    

We look forward to hearing from you!

------
cj
Localize | [https://localizejs.com](https://localizejs.com) | REMOTE | Full-
time | Full-Stack Product Designer

Localize is a platform used by 500+ companies to translate websites and
applications into other languages. We're used by companies like Trello to
translate their help center
([https://help.trello.com/](https://help.trello.com/)), Tinder to translate
their blog ([https://blog.gotinder.com/](https://blog.gotinder.com/)), and
RocketMiles to translate their web app
([https://www.rocketmiles.com/](https://www.rocketmiles.com/)) - to see our
product in action, click any of those links and use the website's language
switcher to switch from English to another language.

Localize works by providing a code snippet (similar to the Google Analytics
javascript snippet) that our customers add to their website / web app. The
Localize snippet pulls in content from the page into the Localize dashboard
where our customers login to add translations and manage their content.
Localize automatically deploys those translations to the customer's production
site.

We're hiring a Product Designer to own & shape the customer experience. You'll
oversee new functionality from early concept, to wireframe, to
prototype/mockup, to pixel-perfect design and launch. Please get in touch if
you're a seasoned product designer with extensive experience designing UI / UX
for B2B SaaS products (design portfolio a must). To apply, please see our job
posting below or email myself, brandon@localizejs.com, and say hello!

We are a team of ~10 people working fully remote. We are a profitable
cashflow-positive company with over 500 customers worldwide. We offer
competitive pay, a full benefits package, and a culture with an emphasis on
work + life balance.

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/localizejscom/view/P...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/localizejscom/view/P_AAAAAAEAAIyBxBvMzjSJi1)

------
hendiatris
Global Parametrics | Software Engineers | Full-time | Remote

We are developing risk transfer products, particularly for low and middle
income countries, based on parametric models. Our work deals with running
parametric models, loading them into our data system via DAGs, developing
micro services to calculate hazard and index values, visualize risk and much,
much more. We’re looking for people familiar with GCMs, insurance/risk,
developing micro services, creating infrastructure to handle large amounts of
data, and an interest in climate change and resiliency efforts. If this
interests you, email me at globalparametrics.com via tjohnson

------
danecjensen
Sock Club | Web Developer (Ruby on Rails, Javascript) | Austin, TX | FULL-
TIME, ONSITE, [https://custom.sockclub.com](https://custom.sockclub.com) and
[https://www.sockclub.com](https://www.sockclub.com)

The retail landscape is shifting it's reorganizing from around the automobile
to around the smartphone. We are working to capitalize on this change by
building a DNVB (digitally native vertical brand) and also working on the
discovery problem for ecommerce. If you're interested in this opportunity
contact me at dane@sotmclub.com

------
chanfest22
CoinTracker (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time |
[https://www.cointracker.io](https://www.cointracker.io)

We founded CoinTracker because we believe that there is too much friction with
the existing financial system. It's slow. It's fragmented. It's expensive.
Money remains largely the same as it has for decades despite massive changes
and new capabilities from the internet.

Today, CoinTracker makes tracking your cryptocurrency portfolio and taxes a
seamless experience. Our mission is to transition the world to an open
financial system.

Some notes about our progress to date:

    
    
      - Solid Financials: profitable, $1M+ in annual revenue
    
      - Explosive Traction: less than two years after launching, we track $1B+ in cryptocurrency
    
      - Partners: we have partnered with Coinbase, TurboTax, and are becoming the authority for cryptocurrency taxes
    
      - Top tier investors: Y Combinator, Initialized Capital, Balaji Srinivasan (ex-CTO of Coinbase), Alexis Ohanian (co-founder of Reddit), Juan Benet (CEO/Founder of Protocol Labs), Zach Perret (CEO/Co-Founder of Plaid), Ryan Shea (Co-Founder of Blockstack), Paul Buchheit (creator of Gmail), Serena Williams
    
      - Strong founding team: Jon previously co-founded TextNow ($50M / year in revenue, >100 employees) and was an engineer at Google. Chandan was the product manager on Project Loon at Google X
    

If this sounds interesting to you, come chat with us! We're hiring:

    
    
      - Full-Stack Engineer (https://angel.co/company/cointracker/jobs/444855-full-stack-engineer)
    
      - Growth Engineer (https://angel.co/company/cointracker/jobs/632272-growth-engineer)
    
      - Product Engineer (https://angel.co/company/cointracker/jobs/601031-product-engineer)
    
      - Product Designer (https://angel.co/company/cointracker/jobs/632271-product-designer)
    

Also learn more about who we are, our culture, and whether this is the right
place for you:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/cointracker](https://www.keyvalues.com/cointracker)

------
a_metaphor
Atrium Legal | Head of Product, Product Designers, Full Stack Engineers, | San
Francisco | ONSITE

Atrium is a corporate law firm and technology company providing fast,
transparent, and price-predictable professional services to startups. Founded
by Justin Kan and backed by Andreessen Horowitz, General Catalyst, YC (W2018)
and more, we are reimagining a modern legal experience from the ground up,
beginning with the value that clients receive when they engage with us.

Come help us build a better legal experience for startups!

[https://www.atrium.co/careers](https://www.atrium.co/careers)

Contact: Anthony.Simile@Atrium.co

------
nichol4s
Surfly | Software Developer, Test Engineer, UI designer | Amsterdam, NL |
VISA, ONSITE [https://www.surfly.com](https://www.surfly.com)

We're looking for a Python + Javascript engineer with deep knowledge about the
web (caches, proxies, event loops, browser rendering). What we do goes far
beyond regular web development. Our stack includes: Redis, MemSQL, Varnish,
ATS, Ansible, Esprima, Haproxy, Nginx. We use Python, Javascript, C and Lua.
[https://jobs.surfly.com/o/fullstack-
developer](https://jobs.surfly.com/o/fullstack-developer)

We're also looking for a Test Engineer that can improve our E2E test framework
(across a fleet of real browsers). You'll improve the stability and
performance of the test suite and will write end-to-end tests for real life
Surfly usecases. [https://jobs.surfly.com/o/software-engineer-in-
test](https://jobs.surfly.com/o/software-engineer-in-test)

Apart from that we're looking for an experienced UI/UX designer that can
produce HTML+CSS content. If interested in this, please contact me directly
and share your portfolio.

What we offer:

    
    
      - Salary between €50K to €75K
      - Ability to participate in stock option plan
      - We'll arrange tax benefits for migrants
      - Developer focused (sitting/standing desk, multiple screens, good hardware)
      - Nice office located in the centre of Amsterdam
      - Reimbursement of costs for conferences etc.
      - We'll help with VISA and relocation
    
    

About Surfly

Surfly allows you to surf the web together with others. Unlike traditional
screen sharing it requires no installation or browser plugins. By using a
smart content-rewriting proxy we allow any website to be shared, without
website owners having to change them in any way.

About Us

We're a small team, have a great product and are getting some good traction
with revenue. We are focussed but try to stay pragmatic. We are driven but
have a relaxed and healthy work atmosphere. The coming few years are going to
be great for Surfly, come join us!

------
melissank
Vestwell | Senior Frontend Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE | Full-time |
Benefits + Equity We’re excited about bringing onboard an experienced Frontend
Engineer with 3+ years of experience building real-world UIs using JavaScript
libraries like React.

You will join one of our teams as a key contributor. Beyond this you will work
across teams to help optimize how Vestwell uses JavaScript and other tech.

See more at:
[https://vestwell.workable.com/jobs/1089632](https://vestwell.workable.com/jobs/1089632)

Feel free to reach out to me at melissa.kraus@vestwell.com if you have any
questions!

------
meabhCA
ComplyAdvantage / Engineering Manager / Software Engineers (Python/Java/SDET)
/ Machine Learning / NLP Engineers / DevOps / London / Cluj / New York /
Singapore / Full time / VISA / ONSITE

We're hiring across multiple teams to build our AI driven anti-money
laundering solutions. Backed by Balderton Capital and Index Ventures (Series B
$30mln)

Get in touch with meabh.nguyen@complyadvantage.com or check out
[https://complyadvantage.com/careers/](https://complyadvantage.com/careers/)

------
sbruno
Toast | Software Engineer | Database Engineer | Chicago, Boston, Dublin | VISA
| ONSITE | [https://pos.toasttab.com/](https://pos.toasttab.com/)

Toast builds hardware and software for restaurants. We are expanding rapidly,
and we are hiring a lot of engineers of all types. Android, Web, iOS, Java,
.Net, Javascript, React, Redux, Kotlin, Apache, Kafka, SQL, Node - there is
something for everyone. On a personal note I have been working with the
company for a few months and I have loved my experience.

If you are interested, please email me your resume at sbruno636@gmail.com

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC and Boston, MA

We are hiring for a ton of positions, including the following:

* Software Engineer (all experience levels)

* Quality Assurance (all experience levels)

* Product Manager (APIs, Payments)

* Software Engineering Interns (Summer 2020 but maybe also Spring)

Find these and more on our careers page:

[https://www.ngpvan.com/careers](https://www.ngpvan.com/careers)

NGP VAN is a technology company whose team members do exciting and meaningful
work that has a significant impact on promoting civil rights, social justice,
and environmental responsibility.

Employees enjoy an unusually generous set of benefits, including 12 weeks paid
parental leave, profit sharing, 100% premium-paid health/dental, and an
ongoing education allowance. NGP VAN is one of only a handful of companies to
be recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc.
Magazine for 10 years. Inc. Magazine also recognized us as one of the 50 Best
Places to Work in 2016.

We were named one of the Coolest Companies of 2016 by DC Inno. We've also been
named one of the top 50 fastest growing companies in the DC area by the
Washington Business Journal and SmartCEO. The Wall Street Journal wrote “NGP
VAN is something of a secret weapon for the Democratic Party and the labor
unions and progressive groups that use it.” We have also won the AAPC award
for Best Use of New Technology, and the Campaigns & Elections Award for Most
Innovative Product.

Join our team and work alongside more than 200 smart, passionate, and
innovative co-workers, many of whom are industry recognized as experts in
their fields.

NGP VAN believes a diverse, inclusive staff makes us a stronger company and
better partner for our clients. We’re committed to hiring people of all races,
ethnicities, ages, sex, genders, sexual orientation or gender identities,
marital status, religions, and disabilities. Women, people of color, LGBTQ
individuals, and members of other minority or marginalized groups are
encouraged to apply.

Keywords: ONSITE INTERNS

------
catiasousa
Security Engineer |Amsterdam, NL |Onsite |Visa & Relo supported

EVBox Everon is a global PaaS charging management solution designed for all
eMobility needs worldwide.

We’re looking for a Security Engineer to evangelize shifting left security,
support the teams in security best practices and manage and support security
tooling for use by teams.

Interested? Feel free to apply on [https://evbox.recruitee.com/o/security-
specialist-amsterdam](https://evbox.recruitee.com/o/security-specialist-
amsterdam) or be in touch, happy to provide more details :) - catia.sousa@ev-
box.com

------
ndaq_jobs
Nasdaq | Backend Java Engineer | New York | Onsite | Full-Time |
[https://www.nasdaqprivatemarket.com/](https://www.nasdaqprivatemarket.com/)

Join us and help us build a sophisticated platform to provide liquidity to
illiquid markets such as Private Company stocks or Private Equity Funds!

Our open position:

* [https://nasdaq.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/US_External_Career_Site...](https://nasdaq.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/US_External_Career_Site/job/NY---1500-Broadway-New-York-New-York/Software-Developer_R0003829)

------
chriskanan
Paige | Software Engineers & AI Scientists | NYC | Onsite | Full time

Paige is a start-up using AI to improve cancer diagnosis and treatment. We
have raised $25M+. We're looking for Software Engineers and AI Scientists to
join us. You'll be part of a team of experts in software engineering, AI, and
cancer research.

We have multiple roles open, including:

\- AI Scientists (PhD or nearing PhD defense)

\- Senior AI Engineer

In addition to our excellent benefits package, we provide competitive salaries
and stock options to our employees.

Learn more and apply at [https://paige.ai/careers](https://paige.ai/careers)

------
l_perrin
Front (YC S14) | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA & Paris, France |
ONSITE | FULL-TIME | VISA

At Front, we're redefining work communication and collaboration with our
shared inbox for teams. Front brings all of your communication channels
(email, Facebook, Twitter, Twilio SMS, live chat etc.) into one place, so you
can triage and assign messages, have internal conversations around them, and
even sync work across other apps you use from Salesforce to GitHub, without
ever leaving your inbox. Today, over 5,000 companies rely on Front to power
their communications, and we're just getting started.

We are hiring for software engineers across all parts of the stack. Apply at
[https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings](https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings) or
email us at jobs@frontapp.com.

* Our next chapter: Announcing our $66 million Series B round | [https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-announ...](https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-announcing-66-million-series-b/)

* Forbes: How Front Founder Mathilde Collin Raised $66 Million From Sequoia In Five Days | [https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-foun...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-founder-raised-66-million-in-5-days/)

* Front product roadmap | [https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap](https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap)

* Transparency at work | [https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-...](https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-open-should-you-be-669cfa680ae8#.we8536z5x)

* 20 Female Founded Startups to Join in 2018 | [https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-in-201...](https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-in-2018-93f3237365c6?gi=1cb3eedc3856)

------
astranis
Astranis (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | US Citizen or
Green Card

Four billion people do not have access to the internet. Astranis is going to
change that. We are building the next generation of smaller, lower-cost
telecommunications satellites to bring the world online.

Come work with incredibly smart people who have flown things in space before.
No prior space experience needed, you just need to enjoy getting your hands
dirty with real hardware and be okay with struggling to do things that seem
impossibly hard.

We’re a well-funded team of over 60 world-class engineers that moves fast. We
raised our Series A from Andreessen Horowitz in 2017, launched our first
satellite in 2018, secured our first client in 2019, and we’ll triple the
satellite internet capacity of Alaska in 2020.

\--

Check out our postings here --
[https://jobs.lever.co/astranis](https://jobs.lever.co/astranis).

\--

Roles we’re hiring for include:

* Power electronics -- design ~2 kW satellite power systems, including solar arrays and electronics for power regulation and distribution

* Thermal -- design and analyze systems to reject sizable point loads without the aid of convection

* Embedded software -- write mission-critical software that runs the spacecraft. No previous embedded or space experience required.

* Avionics -- PCB design, layout, bringup, test of electrical subsystems. Bonus: experience with fault-tolerant electronics

* Aerospace/controls -- implement solutions to 6 DOF, non-linear control problems. Experience with spacecraft controls is a plus but not required

* RF/Microwave -- work across a broad range designing and implementing RF systems at microwave frequencies, including LNAs and power amplifiers

* DSP/FPGA -- program FPGA hardware, develop custom DSP IP cores and integrate off-the-shelf IP cores

* Operations -- identify and complete cross-functional strategic projects that span recruiting, onboarding, culture, finance, marketing, legal/regulatory, vendor management, and far more

------
29_29
Product | Startup Type/You aren't afraid to talk to people | Go | Mysql |
Swift/IOS | Android

We are building an app looking for 17 early cofounders (Why?! 19 the magic
number of Alibaba founders)! This is a Copy from China (CFC) app focused on a
two way marketplace. We are focused on a vertical ignored by everyone in the
United States and especially Silicon Valley.

I'm looking for smart risk takers! People willing to work for a very high
risk/very high reward equity only side gig!

If you are looking for perks. We don't have any. This is an opportunity to
build something people want.

fogonthedowns@gmail.com

~~~
sythe2o0
You may want to include a contact email

~~~
29_29
Done and thanks!

------
brendanmcd
Kite | Generalist Software Engineer + Machine Learning Engineer + Marketing |
Onsite - Downtown San Francisco

Help us build the future of programming at Series A-funded startup Kite
(kite.com) -- we’re using machine learning to eliminate the repetitive parts
of writing code. We recently launched new features:
[https://zd.net/2kNvJJj](https://zd.net/2kNvJJj).

Our stack: GO + Python + React

Open positions for full-stack software engineers, machine learning engineers,
and growth+product marketers. Apply here: jobs.lever.co/kite, or send us a
note at flywithus@kite.com.

\-- Brendan

------
jimdo
Jimdo GmbH | Engineering | Hamburg, Germany | VISA sponsorship | ONSITE |
[https://careers.jimdo.com/jobs/](https://careers.jimdo.com/jobs/)

Jimdo is the easiest way to create a website on a desktop, smartphone, or
tablet, with no coding required.

[https://www.jimdo.com](https://www.jimdo.com)

## People have built over 20 million Jimdo websites

\- online stores, blogs, portfolios, business websites, and more

## Jimdo has over 200 employees working from offices in Hamburg and Tokyo, all
of whom share the same goal: help users share their passions and build
something truly great.

We are looking for engaged and motivated Software Engineers to join one of our
engineering teams. We are working together in autonomous teams that take full
responsibility for their own part of Jimdo.

 _Our Tech Stack includes: Java /Kotlin, NodeJS, Python, Go, TypeScript,
JavaScript, React, Angular, Vue, Ember, MySQL, Postgres, DynamoDB_

## Open positions:

* Engineering Manager - [https://t1p.de/engineeringmanager](https://t1p.de/engineeringmanager)

* Engineering Manager - Cloud Infrastructure - [https://t1p.de/emci](https://t1p.de/emci)

* Engineering Manager - Mobile Apps - [https://t1p.de/em-ma](https://t1p.de/em-ma)

* Software Engineer - Full Stack ([https://t1p.de/fullstack](https://t1p.de/fullstack)), Backend ([https://t1p.de/backend](https://t1p.de/backend)), Frontend ([https://t1p.de/sefrontend](https://t1p.de/sefrontend)), Android ([https://t1p.de/seandroid](https://t1p.de/seandroid))

* Site Reliability Engineer - [https://t1p.de/sre](https://t1p.de/sre)

Feel free to ask questions in the comments or via email

------
philipw
Mirantis ([https://www.mirantis.com](https://www.mirantis.com)) |
Ceph/DevOps/SRE | Remote[US|EU] | Full Time

I am looking to add Ceph engineers to my product engineering team! Join us to
help us to provide the best opensource storage experience to our customers by
integrating Ceph with OpenStack and K8s using Salt, Python and Go.

Apply direct here:

USA - [https://grnh.se/a442fd061](https://grnh.se/a442fd061)

EU - [https://grnh.se/9b82f31e1](https://grnh.se/9b82f31e1)

------
EricAtFA
FlightAware | IoT Software Developer (ADS-B Team) | Houston, TX | Full Time |
ONSITE

At FlightAware, the ADS-B team builds, manages and maintains the world’s
largest and fastest growing flight tracking network. We’re a wildly diverse
group of hardware, software and logistics experts that enjoys a great deal of
latitude at a cutting edge company.

Full description and how to apply:
[https://flightaware.com/about/careers/position/IoT_developer](https://flightaware.com/about/careers/position/IoT_developer)

------
einfach
Flock Freight | Senior Software Engineers | San Diego, CA | Onsite | Full-time

Flock Freight is a thriving, Silicon Valley VC-backed startup based in San
Diego (Solana Beach). We're building a transformative technology platform for
SMBs that ship LTL freight — a $40B market! Our vision is to create a platform
and marketplace that efficiently combines freight from multiple customers into
multi-stop full truckloads, and matches them with the most efficient carriers,
thereby avoiding terminals and hubs, and the damage and delays inherent to
them.

Our team is made up of a small group of engineers who are passionate about
creating innovative solutions built with modern technology. As a member of
this team, your talent and expertise will influence the best practices, design
patterns, and technologies that we use to deliver the best experience for our
customers.

We are hiring across our Engineering organization:

* Senior Software Engineer, Algorithms [https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/auptixcom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/auptixcom/view/P_AAAAAAIAACiPCoVUeR2uUB?trackingTag=hackerNews)

* Senior Software Engineer, Back End [https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/auptixcom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/auptixcom/view/P_AAAAAAIAACiBekfQ4913K3?trackingTag=hackerNews)

* Senior Software Engineer, Full Stack [https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/auptixcom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/auptixcom/view/P_AAAAAAIAACiPI498cAVQii?trackingTag=hackerNews)

* Senior Software Engineer, Infrastructure [https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/auptixcom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/auptixcom/view/P_AAAAAAIAACiEFCVRPZ2kUg?trackingTag=hackerNews)

If you're interested to find out more ping me at david+hn@flockfreight.com or
apply directly at the provided

------
brndn
Yottaa | Waltham, MA | Boston, MA | ONSITE | eCommerce web
performance/security/optimization

Small, established, growing startup looking for a Full-stack Senior Software
Engineer. We work mostly with React and Ruby on Rails. Also some projects in
Typescript, Node.js, python, backbone.js. A lot of database and big-data type
projects.

email burke4 @ gmail.com for more details.

Other open positions:

* Full-stack Software Engineer (React and Ruby on Rails)

* Account Executive

* DevOps/Data Software Engineer

* Database Architect

* Operations Engineer

[https://www.yottaa.com/company/careers/](https://www.yottaa.com/company/careers/)

------
rqk9j
Full-Stack Web-Developer 60-100% | Lucerne, Switzerland | ONSITE (part-time
remote)

_____________________

We're looking for a Full-Stack Developer (Go + PHP/Laravel, Vue.JS, October
CMS) in or around Lucerne, Switzerland. Remote work possible, you should,
however, be able to make it to Lucerne a few days per week. Go knowledge is
not strictly required. You should at least have a few years of backend
experience in any language. You should speak (swiss) german fluently.

For more details see [https://offline.ch/jobs](https://offline.ch/jobs)

------
tyscorp
Woopra | Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Woopra is a Customer Data & Analytics Platform that unifies all customer
centric data from data warehouses and 3rd party services to empower employees
across entire organizations to explore and visualize data without the reliance
on SQL or data scientists.

We are pre-funded and profitable with over 1000 customers and 8 team members.

CTRL+F: React, Redux, Babel, Webpack, Apollo, GraphQL

See
[https://www.woopra.com/company/careers](https://www.woopra.com/company/careers)
for open positions.

------
jordanlowe
Engineering Manager-Product:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1475142](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1475142)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Product Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1374138](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1374138)

\- Software Engineer - Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228990](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228990)

\- Software Engineer - Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511439](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511439)

\- Software Engineer - Mobile Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511410](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511410)

\- Software Engineer - Senior Data Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1321405](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1321405)

\- Software Engineer - Senior Engineer, API's and Partnerships:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1536262](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1536262)

\- Software Engineer - Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1111156](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1111156)

\- Software Engineer - Site Reliability Engineer (remote):
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1118621](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1118621)

\- Software Engineer - Data Infrastructure:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1600606](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1600606)

~~~
mont
Just an FYI, your infrastructure and machine learning engineering positions
are dead links.

------
sterban
Alkami | Dallas, Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite | C# Developer | SRE | Senior
Developer | API Product Manager

We enable financial institutions to outsmart, not outspend, the Megabanks by
delivering the nation’s most successful cloud-based digital banking platform.
The Alkami Platform humanizes digital banking so both you and your users
confidently grow by adapting quickly and building a thriving digital
community.

[https://www.alkami.com/careers/](https://www.alkami.com/careers/)

Email: sterban@alkami.com

Tech Stack: AWS - .Net - Vue.js - Redis - Python

~~~
Washuu
Your web site is resolving as 502 Bad Gateway at the moment.

~~~
sterban
Thanks for reporting! I'm not seeing any issues at this time. Please try
again.

------
jackietreehorn
Dharma (YC S17) | Senior Full Stack Engineer & Senior Front End Engineer | San
Francisco |ONSITE | Full-Time | [https://www.dharma.io](https://www.dharma.io)
About Us: We have just started the closed beta of Dharma v2. Dharma is the
easiest way to save money from anywhere in the world. From Argentina to
Zimbabwe, create a Dharma Account, make a deposit, and earn interest
instantly.

To learn more or apply:
[https://careers.dharma.io/](https://careers.dharma.io/)

------
devmab
[https://silksoftwarehouse.com](https://silksoftwarehouse.com) | Warsaw,
Poland | ONSITE (remote might be available after at least 3 months)

We are looking for developers to extend our current teams.

Java Developers: minimum 1-2 years of experience with Spring, Hibernate/JPA,
SQL Databases, REST APIs and at least some basic frontend knowledge
(thymeleaf, html, css, js)

Javascript Developers: minimum 1-2 years of experience with modern javascript
including React.js/Redux and webpack

If you're interested contact me directly: devmab(at)silksh.pl

------
xgastaud
ForestAdmin.com | B2D SaaS | DevRel and Full stack JS positions | Paris (FR) &
Remote from FR/EU

Join the team working on the first Admin Panel SDK

[1] DevRel: [https://forestadmin.welcomekit.co/jobs/developer-
evangelist_...](https://forestadmin.welcomekit.co/jobs/developer-
evangelist_paris)

[2] Full Stack JS: [https://forestadmin.welcomekit.co/jobs/full-stack-
engineer_p...](https://forestadmin.welcomekit.co/jobs/full-stack-
engineer_paris)

or email at talent@forestadmin.com

------
d_han
Greenhouse Software | QA Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://engineering.greenhouse.io/](https://engineering.greenhouse.io/)

Greenhouse is looking for a QA Engineer to join our Engineering team. As a
member of our QA Team, you will help scale our quality process and increase
the caliber of our product suite. We are looking for someone who is creative,
well versed in QA automation practices and has an eye for quality code. You
will have the opportunity to drive change to our test processes and act as a
mentor to some of your teammates.

See the full job description and apply here:
[https://grnh.se/578ea2dd1](https://grnh.se/578ea2dd1)

Greenhouse Software | Software Engineer - Tools | United States | Full Time |
REMOTE |
[https://engineering.greenhouse.io/](https://engineering.greenhouse.io/)

Greenhouse is looking for a Software Engineer - Tools to join our Engineering
team! Our Tools and Operations team is responsible for building tools that are
essential across the engineering organization. On this small but experienced
team, you will be given the opportunity to develop and maintain features to
improve the productivity of our developers while also working closely with our
SRE team to build abstractions on top our Kubernetes infrastructure.

We offer a full slate of benefits, including competitive salaries, stock
options, medical, dental, vision, life and disability coverages, FSA, HSA,
flexible vacation, commuter benefits, a 401K plan, and a parental leave
program. And... we offer some not-so-standard, extra-fun benefits, including
learning & development stipends, adoption and fertility benefits, an employee
discount platform, and of course, fully stocked fridges and cold brew on tap.
To learn more about our engineering
team([https://engineering.greenhouse.io/](https://engineering.greenhouse.io/)),
check out our engineering blog([https://medium.com/in-the-
weeds](https://medium.com/in-the-weeds))!

See the full job description and apply here:
[https://grnh.se/c9a6a7431](https://grnh.se/c9a6a7431)

------
ebreton
Cortexia | Data Engineer | Chatel-St-Denis, Switzerland | ONSITE | Swiss
citizen or holder of working permit in Switzerland

We have built a CNN model to detect litters in collaboration with an EPFL
laboratory. We now need to take ownership of it.

You will be the seed of our data team, with the opportunity to grow the team
around you, along with our solution !

Job Description:
[https://www.jobup.ch/fr/emplois/detail/1675597/](https://www.jobup.ch/fr/emplois/detail/1675597/)

------
lateguy
Quant Data Scientist | New Delhi, India | Onsite

We are a group of passionate data scientists / developers working towards
disrupting financial markets using Reinforcement Learning. Our current
strategies are already beating the markets by a good margin.

We are looking for a Senior Quant Researcher with inclination towards Deep
Learning. More info here: [https://angel.co/company/niveshi/jobs/448651-vp-
data-science](https://angel.co/company/niveshi/jobs/448651-vp-data-science)

------
keechongtan
WorldRemit | Senior Machine Learning Engineer, Senior Data Engineer | London,
UK | VISA WorldRemit is a Fintech company changing the way people send money
abroad. WorldRemit has grown on average by 50% year on year and is now
processing over £3bn of remittances on an annualised basis. We have raised
c.$370 million in funding, currently employ over 800 employees and have
offices in London, USA, Philippines, Poland, Australia, New Zealand, Canada,
Japan, Hong Kong and other locations.

As a Machine Learning Engineer, you will be working alongside our product data
scientists and data engineers to help apply machine learning throughout the
business. We believe data and machine learning is key to help us provide an
excellent customer experience. From offering dynamic user journeys to helping
to automate manual decisions, there is a machine-learning gap at virtually
every level of our organisation. You will work on the process end to end, from
understanding the business problem to analysing datasets and finally putting a
Machine Learning system in production. Projects you could work on: fraud
prevention, anti-money laundering, marketing optimisation and attribution,
customer churn prediction and retention, time-series forecasting, pricing and
customer service automation.

Senior Machine Learning Engineer: [https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers/job-
listing?jobid=1819...](https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers/job-
listing?jobid=1819102)

As a (full stack) Data Engineer, you will be responsible for working on the
data structure and pipelines, including designing and architecting many of its
components. You will be working alongside our analysts, data scientists,
machine learning engineers amongst other stakeholders to identify and
implement the best possible solutions for our analytical data needs. We are
looking for engineers with experience in Python and SQL, and extensive work
around large complex datasets.

Senior Data Engineer: [https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers/job-
listing?jobid=1535...](https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers/job-
listing?jobid=1535337)

TECHNOLOGIES: sklearn, lightgbm, SQL, python, AWS, Redshift, Kafka,
Hadoop/Hive/Presto/Spark, Docker, pandas

------
wbratches
Mantra Health | Full Stack Engineer | New York, NY | full-time | on-site

Hey HN! Mantra Health is a venture-backed startup building the future of
mental health care in full-stack typescript. We're looking for smart and
versatile engineers who are excited to push the needle forward in healthcare
and engineering. Are you thoughtful and curious? Do you love exploring new
tech and greenfielding new applications? Love functional programming? Then
come join our small (but growing) team.

Shoot me an e-mail with your resume -> william<at>mantrahealth.com

------
mfamos
Login.gov | REMOTE or Washington, DC | Software Engineers, Site Reliability
Engineers, Security Engineers | Full-Time |
[https://login.gov](https://login.gov) Login.gov gives the public simple,
secure access to multiple US government services through one verified account.
We're working to fix online identity for US government services.

The Login.gov team operates like a startup within the government, working in
the open as a distributed, agile team. The core product is open source, hosted
in modern cloud infrastructure, and built for scale. Tens of millions of
people have Login.gov accounts, and we aim to be the preferred entry point for
all government digital services. Our users include people accessing benefits,
applying for government jobs, serving in the military, and collecting funds
awarded through grant programs.

Find us on Github: [https://github.com/18F/identity-
idp](https://github.com/18F/identity-idp)

The Login.gov project began as a collaboration between 18F and the U.S.
Digital Service (USDS). Today it's part of the Technology Transformation
Services (TTS). You'll join other software engineers delivering better public
services through modern technology.

* Ruby Software Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/application-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/application-engineer/)

* Site Reliability Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/devops-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/devops-engineer/)

* Security Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/security-ops-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/security-ops-engineer/)

The above postings open on a revolving basis. If they're not open, just email
us at jobs@login.gov or joinTTS@gsa.gov, where we can answer questions and
accept your application. View all of TTS' job postings here:
[https://join.tts.gsa.gov/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/)

Feel free to reply on thread with any questions.

------
mcqueenjordan
AWS Security | Software Engineers, Front End Engineers, and more! | Seattle,
WA | ONSITE | amazonaws.com

Looking for talented, curious, motivated, and collaborative individuals to
join our diverse and elite team to protect the internet from evil. Our job is
to secure the infrastructure that underpins the internet, help our customers
make secure choices, and surface the data they need to do so.

If you like the idea of helping work against nation-state attacks and bad
actors at internet scale, feel free to introduce yourself:
jordanmq@amazon.com.

------
mscinc
Medical Science & Computing (MSC) - Help build a world-class DevOps Platform
for the National Center for Biotechnology Information (NCBI).

NCBI ([https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov)) hosts the
human genome project, PubMed, BLAST, PMC and host of world class services to
support biomedical research. NCBI is also the most visited .gov domain
according to [https://analytics.usa.gov/](https://analytics.usa.gov/) Smart
people, agile teams, open culture, great opportunities, lots of potential,
flexible hours. NCBI's building is on the NIH Bethesda campus near Washington
DC, steps away from the Red line metro stop and several bike routes. NCBI's
strategy is multi-cloud (including on-prem), using cloud-agnostic cluster
schedulers / container orchestrators, service mesh, distributed tracing and
monitoring products.

Examples of technologies used or evaluated: Docker, Kubernetes (k8s),
HashiCorp products (Nomad, Terraform, Packer, Consul, Vault), Linkerd, Istio,
Envoy, InfluxDB, Telegraf, Grafana, Prometheus, AWS, GCP, CentOS, Python,
Django, Rust, Golang, Scala, Finagle.

MSC | DevOps Adoption Engineer | Bethesda MD | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://careers-mscweb.icims.com/jobs/3499/devops-
adoption-e...](https://careers-mscweb.icims.com/jobs/3499/devops-adoption-
engineer/job)

MSC | DevOps Tech Lead | Bethesda MD | ONSITE, VISA | [https://careers-
mscweb.icims.com/jobs/3500/devops-adoption-t...](https://careers-
mscweb.icims.com/jobs/3500/devops-adoption-technical-lead/job)

MSC | DevOps Systems Engineer | Bethesda MD | ONSITE, VISA | [https://careers-
mscweb.icims.com/jobs/3502/devops-monitoring...](https://careers-
mscweb.icims.com/jobs/3502/devops-monitoring-engineer/job)

MSC | DevOps Inventory Engineer Analyst | Bethesda MD | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://careers-mscweb.icims.com/jobs/3501/devops-
inventory-...](https://careers-mscweb.icims.com/jobs/3501/devops-inventory-
engineer-analyst/job)

------
asselinpaul
Leif | Full-Stack Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

We’re looking to hire our fifth software engineer to tackle the student debt
crisis (more than $1.5 trillion in the US!). We leverage technology to
facilitate financing that is aligned with the interest of students. Come join
us to improve access to quality education.

Send an email to jobs (at) leif.org

Python + TS (Vue), tons of unique data, office in Meatpacking. High impact,
lean team. 1+ years of experience.

[https://leif.org/](https://leif.org/)

------
txjosh82
VRBO | Senior Data Platform Manager | Austin, TX | Onsite & Remote | Full-time

Our team is at the center of influencing the company-wide platform strategy
for Expedia Group. Come be a part of shaping the future!

More about life in Expedia:
[https://blog.lifeatexpedia.com/](https://blog.lifeatexpedia.com/)

More information on role: \- [https://bit.ly/2kpmNth](https://bit.ly/2kpmNth)

If interested, please email your resume to: a-jopoe@expediagroup.com

------
Paxos-NYC
Paxos |Software Engineers (All levels) Full-time | Onsite | NYC,London

Paxos is a post Series-B fintech start up that is focused on digitizing the
world's assets and democratizing access to capital.

This is the opportunity to be part of a fast-paced, small, and flat
organization responsible for developing our exciting cutting-edge products
from design to production,

Technologies: React, TypeScript,Go, Python, Kotlin, Kubernetes, Terraform,
AWS.

Reach me directly at mberube@paxos.com. Please include a CV or Linkedin
profile. All messages will be answered.

------
timtamboy63
Opendoor | Software Engineering | Onsite | San Francisco, CA

Selling or buying a home is a stressful, uncertain process that can take
months. At Opendoor, we’re reshaping an entire industry to fix that. Joining
our team means building a new experience that puts customers at the center of
the transaction. Plus you’ll work with a passionate, mission-driven team.
We're hiring across a bunch of different teams and most of our engineers are
full stack. For more info shoot me an email - chintan@opendoor.com

------
asood123
Standard Token Protocol (STP) Network | New York, NY | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://stp.network](https://stp.network)

STP is an open-source standard defining how tokenized assets are issued and
transferred while complying with all necessary regulations. Come work with us
on the cutting edge of blockchain development.

Open Role: Senior Software Engineer.
[https://stp.network](https://stp.network). Or send resume to
aseem@stp.network.

------
wraithm112
Bitnomial | Software Engineer, Operations Engineer | Chicago | Onsite full-
time | [https://bitnomial.com](https://bitnomial.com)

We’re building a Bitcoin derivatives exchange all written in Haskell. We use
ansible and terraform for our operations automation. Trading industry
experience is a plus.

We've also got a bunch of open source projects:
[https://github.com/bitnomial](https://github.com/bitnomial)

Contact: careers@bitnomial.com

------
cies
Stager ([https://stager.nl/en](https://stager.nl/en)) is hiring a full-stack
dev for an onsite position. Location: Rotterdam, The Netherlands, next to
central station. Interest? Please read more about it and apply:

[https://stager.homerun.co/full-stack-
developer](https://stager.homerun.co/full-stack-developer)

We also have an internship position and a FE position open that is not yet on
the website.

------
philipbotha
Stateless | Boulder, CO | Onsite | stateless.net

At Stateless we are building something special. Not just in terms of a
disruptive technology but also in terms of culture. A culture were people
authentically personify our organizational values. Supportive. Sincere.
Studious. Striving. Stateless.

Stateless is on a mission to reinvent network connectivity. Central to that
was our initial innovation, where we demonstrated an ability to efficiently
decouple state from processing in network functions—a task deemed infeasible
in high-performance networking systems, but in doing so, we have opened the
door for fundamentally changing how networks are built. Now, we are building
the product around that vision. VCs have backed us, and early adopters have
validated the business opportunity.

We are hiring for a variety of roles: from C++ Python and Kotlin developers to
sales and support engineers.

Open positions:

* High Performance Network Programmer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4285482002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4285482002)

* C/C++ Programmer - Networking Programmer (Mid to Senior Level) - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4375649002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4375649002)

* Software Engineer, Cloud Native Applications - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4425517002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4425517002)

* DevOps/Test Automation Engineer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4377807002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4377807002)

* Network Operations Engineer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4441452002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4441452002)

* Sales Engineer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4284897002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4284897002)

------
jaz46
Pachyderm (YC W15) -- San Francisco -- SF or remote (within North America) --
[https://jobs.lever.co/pachyderm/](https://jobs.lever.co/pachyderm/)

Positions:

* Core distributed systems/infrastructure engineer (Golang)- You’ll be solving hard algorithmic and distributed systems problems every day and building a first-of-its-kind, containerized, data infrastructure platform.

* Front-end Engineer (Javascript) - Your work will be focused on developing the UI, perfecting the user experience, and pioneering new products such as a hosted version of Pachyderm's data solution.

* DevOps -- Pachyderm is hiring a deployment and devops expert to own and lead our infrastructure, deployment, and testing processes. Experience with Kubernetes, CI/CD systems, testing infra, and running large-scale, data-heavy applications is important.

* Solutions Engineer/Architect -- Work with Pachyderm’s OSS and Enterprise customers to ensure their success. This is a customer facing role that bridges support, product, customer success, and engineering. About Pachyderm:

Love Docker, Golang, Kubernetes and distributed systems? Pachyderm is an
enterprise data science platform that offers Git-like version control
semantics for massive data sets and end-to-end data lineage tracking and
auditing. Teams that find themselves struggling to maintain a growing mess of
advance data science tasks such as machine learning or bioinformatics/genomics
research use Pachyderm to greatly simplify their system and reduce development
time. They rely on Pachyderm to do the heavy lifting so they can focus on the
business logic in their data pipelines.

Pachyderm raised our Series A led by Benchmark
([https://pachyderm.io/2018/11/15/Series-A.html](https://pachyderm.io/2018/11/15/Series-A.html)),
so you'd be getting in right at the ground floor and have an enormous impact
on the success and direction of the company as well as building the rest of
the engineering team.

Check us out at:

pachyderm.com

[https://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm](https://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm)

------
steveharville
Archer Daniels Midland | Cincinnati, OH area | Full Time | ONSITE

Sr. Data Engineer

Job Description:
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/Home/Home?partner...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/Home/Home?partnerid=25416&siteid=5998#jobDetails=2492741_5998)

Relocation assistance is available with this position.

This position offers a complete benefit package, including 401K/ESOP, pension,
health, life and dental insurance.

------
markbullock
Mindbody | wide variety of tech openings | Atlanta, Austin, Pune, San Diego,
San Francisco, San Luis Obispo, New York | REMOTE | Full-time

Mindbody provides SAAS for fitness, health, wellness, and beauty businesses to
operate their businesses, plus consumer applications to book and pay for
services from those businesses.

We develop mobile apps, web apps, APIs, and services.

[https://company.mindbodyonline.com/careers](https://company.mindbodyonline.com/careers)

------
FlorianRappl
smapiot | SW Architects and SW Engineers | ONSITE | Full-time | Munich,
Germany

smapiot ([https://smapiot.com](https://smapiot.com)) is a young startup
focusing on premium IT consulting and engineering software services in the IoT
/ development tooling space. For smapiot the bread and butter business is the
development of cloud native applications featuring reliability, scalability,
and security. Our consulting projects touch a broad functional spectrum
including identity management systems and smart home platforms.

Our technology stack includes C#/.NET, TypeScript/React, Azure, K8s, Docker,
Mongo and many more interesting and leading-edge technologies. Essential to us
is a friendly and collaborative working environment which fosters a
constructive and open discussion culture, while working in an agile and
flexible way tailored to our needs. Within smapiot everyone has a tech
background and we are proud of our experienced architecture team. Regularly we
meet up in joint retreats, general tech discussion sessions, or other team
activities.

We are looking for skilled full stack web and backend developers who are keen
on building amazing tools and state-of-the-art solutions. If you have some
work experience in Europe and are attracted by the vision of contributing to
the growth of a young, innovative company, then don't hesitate to apply via
StackOverflow at [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/272468/software-engineer-
for-...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/272468/software-engineer-for-next-gen-
distributed-web-smapiot).

------
bitExpert
bitExpert AG | Mannheim, Germany | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.bitexpert.de](https://www.bitexpert.de)

Our key to success is an experienced team who believes that the attribute
„Made in Germany“ can be recognized in each line of code.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/bitexpert](https://www.keyvalues.com/bitexpert)

Our open positions:

* Frontend / Javascript Software Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/softwareentwicklerin/?ref=...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/softwareentwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

* PHP Software Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/php-entwicklerin/?ref=keyv...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/php-entwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

* Magento Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/magento-entwicklerin/?ref=...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/magento-entwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: PHP, Java, HTML5, CSS3, Angular, React, PostgreSQL, Docker, Nomad

------
amydoyle
WeTransfer| Amsterdam/NYC|Full-time|Onsite Every day, millions of people rely
on us to share their creative ideas. So, the work we do matters. Come and be a
part of it.

Amsterdam 1\. Lead Application Security Engineer 2\. Senior Product Designer
3\. Platform Engineer 4\. Frontend Engineer 5\. Backend Engineer

New York 1\. Senior Frontend Engineer 2\. iOS Engineer

Apply now
[https://wetransfer.homerun.co/?lang=en](https://wetransfer.homerun.co/?lang=en)

------
vruiz
simplesurance GmbH | Berlin and Tokyo | Onsite, Full Time
[https://www.simplesurance.com/](https://www.simplesurance.com/)

We are building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance
accessible.

Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very international with
150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our central Berlin
office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business since we are
active in over 28 countries. InsurTech is just taking off
[https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-
insurance/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-insurance/) and we’ve
been there from the beginning.

What we are looking for:

    
    
      - Platform engineer in Japan (f/m): For people with affinity for both Go and infrastructure.
      - React Software Engineer (f/m): For the interested in the React ecosystem, from web to mobile native.
      - Golang Software Engineer (f/m): For hardcore gophers.
      - Language-agnostic Software Engineer (f/m): For pragmatic developers always looking to learn new things.
      - Full-stack Software Engineer (f/m): For allrounders.
      - Manual and Automation Test Engineer (f/m): For people with proven experience in Quality Assurance testing methodologies.
      - Technical Product Manager (f/m): For tech-focused product managers with interest in InsurTech.
    

Email: jobs@simplesurance.com |
[https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/](https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/)

------
roasbeef
Lightning Labs | Frontend Developer, Crypto Protocol Engineer, SRE, DevOps |
San Francisco | Onsite or Remote | Full-time

[https://angel.co/lightning/](https://angel.co/lightning/)

[https://lightning.engineering/](https://lightning.engineering/)

Lightning Labs is hiring! We’re looking to expand our team to build technology
that scales Bitcoin and blockchains. Our current focus is the development and
deployment of the Lightning Network, an open blockchain scalability protocol.
We push the edge of innovation with regard to blockchain scalability, privacy-
preserving smart contracts, and cryptocurrency UX. If you’re interested in one
of the positions below, please apply using our careers page:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/lightningengineering](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/lightningengineering).
And if you know someone who might be a good fit, we'd very much appreciate any
referrals.

{Crypto Protocol Engineer}:

Experienced systems software engineer versed in applied cryptography, peer-to-
peer networks, distributed systems, open source software, and cryptocurrency
protocols to design and implement core protocol and algorithmic components of
the Lightning Network. Solid programming skills, experience with Go, C, or
C++. Prior contributions to crypto protocols and open source software
collaboration preferred.

{Frontend Application Developer}:

Frontend developer to build secure cross-platform second-layer blockchain
applications. Our applications are built on React, React Native, MobX, and
Electron, communicating with a Lightning daemon over a binary RPC protocol.
Ideal applicants will have experience building and shipping React Native
applications and maintaining open source projects.

{SRE/DevOps}:

We currently deploy a number of backend services that make Lightning easier to
use built on technology such as: etcd, Kubernetes, Prometheus, Grafana, and
Traefik. Your role would be to help us secure and scale these systems via
intelligent automation and robust service architecture. Experience with AWS is
a bonus, as well as experience with Bitcoin, particularly in the area of key
management.

------
kfaurot
thelab | NYC | Senior Front-End Developer | Full time Onsite We are a creative
agency of makers with deep expertise in solving creative, production and
technology challenges. Our focus is on making better work, to help brands work
better.

We are growing our developer team and looking for a senior frontend developer
who will work with large codebases of Sass/CSS and Typescript/Javascript. The
ideal candidate will be:

\- self-motivated and able to work with the product team early on in a
project, plan and identify requirements, see a project through to completion,
and mentor junior members of the team along the way.

\- a technical lead on front end focused projects, including digesting and
documenting project requirements, breaking development tasks into smaller
pieces, and delegating work to less experienced developers

\- working with other Sr. front end engineers to architect Javascript and Sass
based solutions

Great pay, benefits, work-life balance and a super fun, creative team!

Get in touch at work@thelabnyc.com or @ [http://thelabnyc.com/careers/#senior-
frontend-developer](http://thelabnyc.com/careers/#senior-frontend-developer)

------
Hotjar_Rec
A SaaS company in the analytics & feedback market, Hotjar is a successful,
self-funded/bootstrapped, start-up that operates on a fully remote basis, and
with an essential emphasis on personal development.

Hotjar | Senior Software Engineer, Frontend | Remote

Hotjar | Senior Software Engineer, Backend | Remote

Hotjar | Senior Software Engineer, Data | Remote

You can apply for any of our roles via
[https://careers.hotjar.com/](https://careers.hotjar.com/)

------
michal_a
I wrote yet another Hacker News notifier that can be used to receive emails
with relevant job posts from these threads.

So for example you'd use these filters to look for remote Golang jobs:

    
    
      site:ycombinator.com title:`Ask HN: Who is hiring?` remote go
      site:ycombinator.com title:`Ask HN: Who is hiring?` remote golang
    

Give it a go: [https://syften.com/hackernews](https://syften.com/hackernews)

------
silviaxbird
xbird | Senior Android Engineer - Mobile Sensors | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE,
VISA, FULL-TIME | [http://xbird.io](http://xbird.io)

xbird is a medical AI company developing ways to use smartphones and wearable
devices to predict and prevent health risks. Our technology captures data
streams from the built-in sensors of smartphones and wearables, and analyzes
these to detect critical health events before they occur.

We are looking for a Senior Android Engineer to lead our effort on the Android
platform. You will work directly on our core product, which collects mobile
sensor data, stores it, and eventually uploads it to our cloud service for
interpretation. Some of the sensors we work with are accelerometer, gyroscope,
barometer, and magnetometer. You will be responsible for the SDK that gets
integrated into the products of our partners, as well as our own Android apps.

. .

We are also hiring a Backend Engineer:

xbird | Backend Engineer - Python | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, VISA, FULL-TIME
| [http://xbird.io](http://xbird.io)

We are looking for a Backend Engineer that will help us build our data
processing pipelines. You will implement solutions that reliably handle
massive streams of data, use the latest algorithms to continuously analyze
that data, and provide meaningful insights to patients and doctors.

To learn more or apply, please visit
[http://www.xbird.io/jobs/](http://www.xbird.io/jobs/) . If you have any
questions, feel free to ask me directly (<silvia@xbird.io>).

~~~
mad_eye_ai
Hi. Sounds awesome! Do you consider remote candidates?

~~~
silviaxbird
Hi mad_eye_ai! Unfortunately not. We are interested in candidates that could
join us full time onsite.

------
saasindustries
Zenserp | Technical Writer | Vienna, Austria | REMOTE | Full-time, flexible |
[https://zenserp.com](https://zenserp.com)

We run a SERP API, which enables our customers to retrieve search engine
result page information easily. We are looking for a technical writer to make
our documentation better and scale our content creation.

Send me an email at andreas@saas.industries - Andreas, Founder. I'll happily
answer any question!

------
papercruncher
Tubi TV | Technical Leadership roles for Machine Learning, Scala & Elixir |
San Francisco, Beijing | ONSITE VISA |
[https://tubitv.com](https://tubitv.com)

We make studio produced movies and TV shows available for streaming everywhere
and to everyone, 100% free. Some of our studio partners include Warner,
Lionsgate, MGM and Paramount. We have tens of millions of users streaming on
everything, from mobile apps, to gaming consoles, to Smart TVs.

Why work here:

* Learning is a huge part of our culture. We frequently help non-engineers learn basic programming skills.

* We love OSS, both using & contributing back. We sponsor a few widely used projects as well.

* Strong engineering culture and a focus on data driven decision making.

* Tubi has a solid business model that generates healthy revenue and does not rely on VC to keep the light on.

Common Requirements:

* Based in SF Bay Area or Beijing or willing to relocate. For SF, existing US work authorization, H1B, O1, GC, etc

* At the moment, we are only hiring for Senior roles, at least 4-5 years of industry experience as a Software Engineer

Some of the positions we have open:

\- Tech Lead Platform Engineer (Scala): Lead the team and use Scala & Akka to
build reactive, large scale systems that serve ML models, power
recommendations, AdTech, etc.
[https://grnh.se/5905b1721](https://grnh.se/5905b1721)

\- Tech Lead Platform Engineer (Elixir): Lead the team and use Elixir to power
our entire API layer, content management and large scale video processing.
[https://grnh.se/db7e29e41](https://grnh.se/db7e29e41)

\- Director of Machine Learning: ML is core at Tubi, and a true competitive
edge. From logistic regression, to matrix factorization, to RL, to NN, there
is a huge variety of problems beyond recommender systems waiting to be solved
[https://grnh.se/88341be71](https://grnh.se/88341be71)

Lots of other roles open as well, see
[https://tubitv.com/static/careers](https://tubitv.com/static/careers)

------
thomasjfox
4C Insights | Chicago, IL & Seattle, WA | Full-Time | Onsite

\- Software Development Engineer (Full-stack)

\- Software Development Engineer (Frontend)

\- Software Development Engineer (Backend)

\- Senior Software Development Engineer (Full-stack)

\- Site Reliability Engineer [Chicago]

\- Database Engineer [Chicago]

See all positions here:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/4ccareers](http://jobs.jobvite.com/4ccareers)

4C is a global leader in data science and media technology with solutions for
multi-screen marketing. With more than $1 billion in annualized media spend
running through its software-as-a-service platform, 4C offers activation on
Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn, Pinterest, Instagram, Snapchat, Amazon, and
NBCUniversal as well as TV Synced Ads across display, search, social, and
video.

4C is building the next generation of marketing technology and data science. A
little about our team: we are a full-stack team of experts in frontend,
backend, product and design. We care deeply about our stack and tools,
focusing on the best to get the job done.

We work on hard problems of scale and performance, while making sure our users
can be as successful as possible through using our platform. Our stack is
mainly Python and Javascript (ES6). We leverage React, Flask, Celery,
Kubernetes, GraphQL, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, and other technologies to help us
get the job done.

Our Headquarters is in beautiful Chicago in the Loop with sweeping views of
the Chicago River. In Seattle, our office is located in the heart of downtown
with easy access to all things great about the Pacific Northwest (and is a dog
friendly office!).

We are looking for colleagues who are agile, creative, smart and generally
amazing. 4C is committed to diversity and inclusion, and we are proud to have
a team from multiple locations, cultures, and backgrounds. This is what makes
4C great. Find out more at
[https://www.4cinsights.com/careers/](https://www.4cinsights.com/careers/) and
what it's like to work at 4C at [https://www.4cinsights.com/resource/like-
working-4c/](https://www.4cinsights.com/resource/like-working-4c/)

------
mceoin
Hipcamp | Engineers (Growth, Payments, Data, Full Stack) | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE

Hipcamp's mission is to get more people outside. We do this by connecting
campers with private landowners (ranches, nature preserves, farms, vineyards,
etc.).

Backend: Rails Front-end: React + Backbone

Careers page with individual links for each position:
[https://www.hipcamp.com/about#careers](https://www.hipcamp.com/about#careers)

------
mattgreg
Ockam | Distributed-first Team w HQ in San Francisco | REMOTE | Full Time

Ockam offers tools that help builders to create IoT systems they can trust.
The Open Source Ockam SDK makes it simple to interconnect secure hardware with
software services to facilitate the trustful exchange of information within
connected systems.

For further information:
[https://www.ockam.io/team](https://www.ockam.io/team)

------
2T1Qka0rEiPr
byrd ([https://getbyrd.com](https://getbyrd.com)) | Berlin, Germany | Multiple
Roles | Full-time | Visa | Onsite | Logistics / Supply Chain

1) Senior Python Engineer

2) Senior Frontend Engineer

3) Senior Full Stack Engineer

Backend: Python, Flask, PostgreSQL (SQL Alchemy), Heroku / AWS

Frontend: Angular 8, Ngrx, Bootstrap, Material, Karma / Jasmine, AWS S3 /
CloudFront

Apply now: [https://getbyrd.com/en/jobs/](https://getbyrd.com/en/jobs/)

About byrd:

byrd is a logistics start-up which aims to make shipping a simple and
effortless experience.

Fulfillment warehouses and online sellers suffer from old and outdated
software that is un-intuitive and hard to use. We want to change that by using
state of the art technology to disrupt the European logistics industry!

We built a platform that connects multiple partner warehouses with e-commerce
online shops. This logistic network helps our customers to ship more
efficiently than ever before and enables them to provide the same high quality
service such as online giants like Amazon or Zalando.

byrd was founded in 2016, is a successful startup with real customers, and
we’re looking for your help to support us in growing further!

------
chapati2301
Brickblock | Senior Fullstack Engineer | Berlin (onsite) | Full time or part
time

Our blockchain fund management platform needs your expertise and experience to
reach the next level.

Experience working with and designing microservices architectures required.
(Blockchain experience not required, you can learn on the job!)

Job Description: [https://angel.co/l/2kPewX](https://angel.co/l/2kPewX)

------
pimverkerk
PortXchange | Developers | Rotterdam NL | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.port-xchange.com/jobs/](https://www.port-xchange.com/jobs/)

About us: PortXchange increases port call efficiency and reduces global
shipping emissions.

We use a Scala, Typescript/React, Heroku/AWS, Kafka and ML.

We're looking for:

\- Scala Developers

\- JVM Developers who want to learn Scala

\- TypeScript/React Developers

\- We also offer internships for these roles

------
kb775
NoIP | Reno NV | Software Engineer Roles | Full-time | On-site |
noip.com/careers

NoIP.com is a leading provider of Dynamic DNS services with customers
worldwide. NoIP has been in business since 1999 and is currently looking to
expand our team of engineers. Find out more by visiting our careers page.

Tech Stack: PHP7, Laravel, Vue.js, MySQL, Redis, Sass

Open Positions Include:

Senior Software Engineer SEII Software Engineer SEI Software Engineer
Associate Software Engineer

------
asparagui
QuarkWorks | Columbia, Missouri, USA | Full-time | Onsite | Mobile Developer,
Designer

We make mobile applications for companies big and small. Chances are, you've
already used one of our apps!

We are looking to add more full time developers and designers in Columbia, MO!

[https://quarkworks.co/careers/](https://quarkworks.co/careers/)

Fill out the form at the URL above, or email hiring@quarkworks.co directly.

------
samk3nny
untapt | Python Backend Engineer | on-site | Full-time |
[https://www.untapt.com](https://www.untapt.com) | $110K – $140K + benefits +
equity.

untapt is a machine learning company that specializes in HRTech. You’ll work
alongside a team of passionate developers who are working to flip hiring on
its head.

Our technology challenges are vast: on the surface, we're iterating upon a
two-sided web application that is unlike anything engineers and hiring
managers have ever seen. We're building a sophisticated, analytics-driven
matching engine that uses structured and unstructured data to predict highly
symbiotic working relationships. We use Python, Flask, MongoDB, Redis,
Kubernetes, React and a healthy dose of Secret Sauce™ to make it all happen.

Together, we'll change how developers find work – forever.

Here’s how we’d ask you to apply: send your resume to joinus@untapt.com and
tell us what you’ve enjoyed most about the backend projects you’ve worked on
over the last 4 years.

~~~
john-radio
> on-site

In NYC I see.

------
tpk47
Oculo | London, UK | Full-time | Generalist Software Engineer / Co-founder

About us: Automate construction site progress monitoring with ML and computer
vision

C++, Python, JavaScript, OpenVSLAM, IMU

[https://angel.co/company/oculo-1/jobs/638602-generalist-
soft...](https://angel.co/company/oculo-1/jobs/638602-generalist-software-
engineer-co-founder)

Contact: tom@oculo.ai

------
jmccarthy
strongDM | Software Engineering, Go / Golang | REMOTE (core hours ~UTC -6, any
latitude) | Full-time | [https://www.strongdm.com](https://www.strongdm.com)

strongDM is an identity-aware proxy for managing and auditing access to
databases, kubernetes, and other servers. We build secure, high-throughput
networking systems in Go. If you enjoy writing code that is parsimonious,
correct, yet featureful -- you may enjoy coding with us. If you enjoy shipping
a product that is appreciated by a growing population of happy, paying
customers every day -- you may enjoy shipping with us :)

We're a fully remote (UTC -4 to -7), but close-knit team. We have high
standards and high levels of respect for each other and our customers.

Current roles:

* Lead Engineer / Engineering Manager

* Senior Software Engineer

If this sounds like the type of work and the type of environment that would
suit you, send me (Justin, co-founder & CTO) a note at justin@strongdm.com or
jump on my calendar at:
[https://calendly.com/justinsdm/intro](https://calendly.com/justinsdm/intro)

------
kc-fiddler
Fiddler Labs | Palo Alto, CA | Full Time / Intern

Do you want to join a humble deep-tech team on an ambitious mission to help
build responsible, accountable and ethical AI? If so, come join us.
[https://angel.co/company/fiddler-labs/jobs](https://angel.co/company/fiddler-
labs/jobs)

We are looking for data scientists, frontend and backend engineers.

------
jabderra
Donut | Berlin, DE | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://www.donut.app](https://www.donut.app)

We’re building a diverse team to make crypto a little less ~crypto~

\- Backend Engineer (Golang, GraphQL, Postgres, RabbitMQ, k8s)

\- Frontend Engineer (React Native, TypeScript, GraphQL)

Apply here [https://donut.recruitee.com/](https://donut.recruitee.com/) or
email jordan@donut.app

------
jsmeaton
Kogan.com | Android Developers, iOS Developers, Full Stack Engineers | Full
Time | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE | [https://careers.kogan.com/software-
devs-engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/)

Our primary focus right now is finding a couple of senior mobile app
developers that can take ownership over our Android and iOS apps, and really
bring them to the next level.

Kogan.com is a pioneer of Australia's online retail industry and Australia’s
largest pureplay online retailer. Our software engineering team have end-to-
end responsibility from idea to launch for all kogan.com built apps -
including Kogan.com and dicksmith.com.au as well as purchasing optimisation
and other internal applications. We see our high volume, large scale apps as
an exciting opportunity for innovation and revolution - both in technology and
business. We welcome new technologies, ideas and ways of working.

To give you an idea on our stack we use Python and Django on the backend;
React on the frontend and tools/technologies such as: Elasticsearch, AWS,
Trello, Docker, Postgres, Redis and eClaire (our open-source Trello card
printer for our physical wall
[https://github.com/kogan/eClaire](https://github.com/kogan/eClaire)). We run
an Agile practice - adhering to our processes and refining them through
retros.

Check out what some of our engineers have written:
[https://devblog.kogan.com/](https://devblog.kogan.com/)

Our careers page has a pretty good rundown on our team and hiring process:
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/) Our in
person interview is generally focused on debugging a python script or
javascript on a laptop, with full access to google/docs/tools you prefer. We
want you to succeed. We're interested in how you get there.

If you've got any specific questions about our team or process I'll be happy
to answer below.

We're looking for juniors, seniors, and everything in between.

If you’d like to apply, send an email to dev.jobs@kogan.com with the subject
line beginning with "HN: " and some content about who you are.

~~~
tenryuu
Sent you an email around two-three weeks ago, and never heard a word

~~~
jsmeaton
Really? That sucks, I’m sorry. My own email is in my profile if you want me to
chase it up!

------
josiepappas
BitMEX | San Francisco | VISA | On-Site | bitmex.com/careers

What is BitMEX - and why do we exist? BitMEX is a derivatives trading platform
that offers investors opportunities using only Bitcoin. We are not a spot
exchange where you can buy Bitcoin with USD or other fiat currencies. Across
the globe, and particularly in Asia, we have over half a million open
accounts, of which approximately 100,000 belong to active users. Effectively,
BitMEX offers commercial hedgers, Bitcoin miners, and professional and retail
traders the ability to speculate on the price of Bitcoin, and to exchange
Bitcoin risk, with other market participants on a level playing field. Our
platform was developed by ex-bankers who were (and are) well-versed in
computer science, financial engineering, and traditional finance. BitMEX
launched in 2014 and subsequently has grown to become one of the most
important marketplaces in the crypto space. Our hottest positions are listed
below. Please apply if you are interested in learning more. For questions,
reach out to people@bitmex.com

Dir. of Corporate Engineering
[https://grnh.se/a0bbe6ea2](https://grnh.se/a0bbe6ea2), Sr HRBP
[https://grnh.se/64215cc62](https://grnh.se/64215cc62), Network Security
Engineer [https://grnh.se/b6d212662](https://grnh.se/b6d212662)

------
deanalevitt
ThymeBase has two remote developer positions open with a preference for Africa
and European timezones. [https://remoteok.io/remote-jobs/75614-remote-full-
stack-deve...](https://remoteok.io/remote-jobs/75614-remote-full-stack-
developer-thymebase)

~~~
dwestrom
(sorry just missed the cutoff to reply to the main post)

Drop | REMOTE (Canada|Mexico based) | Senior/Principal Full-Stack Web Dev |
React/Node/SQL | Full Time | San Francisco
[https://drop.com/careers](https://drop.com/careers)

Drop (formerly Massdrop) is community-driven commerce. We design products with
input from our members and give them a place to connect, learn, and shop with
people who share their interests.

Drop Engineering is a small, fast-moving team with a number of seasoned
developers who have scaled web apps beyond 10M daily active users. With our
combined experiences we’ve distilled good practices and processes to ensure a
healthy, sane, and efficient work environment. We’re all about quality
engineering, not big egos. The best ideas win here.

We are augmenting the distributed branch of our engineering team with
developers in Canada or Mexico, in addition to the San Francisco-based team.

Tech: React, Node, Express, Redis, MySQL, AWS

See job posting for more details.
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/drop](https://boards.greenhouse.io/drop)

------
matt_oriordan
Ably realtime | Distributed Systems | Full Time | London, UK | www.ably.io

We're growing quickly and want more nice smart people to join our deeply
technical engineering and devrel teams.

INFRASTRUCTURE

\- Head of SRE & Senior SRE

ENGINEERING

\- VP Engineering

\- Distributed Systems Engineers

WEB ENGINEERING

\- Head of Web Dev & Rails Engineers

\- Front-End Developers

DEV RELATIONS

\- Head of Developer Experience & DevRel advocates

\- Technical Writer

Find our more on our careers page at
[https://www.ably.io/careers](https://www.ably.io/careers)

------
org
Org | NYC, Zug, World | Blockchain, AI, Financial Engineering, P2P | ONSITE,
REMOTE | [https://org.network](https://org.network)

Org is reinventing the nature of the firm, through a new platform allowing
easier creation of proper unstoppable DAOs.

[https://org.network/jobs/](https://org.network/jobs/)

------
imrehg
balena | Global | Full time | Remote

Our mission is to help fleet owners succeed in the tough world of the Internet
of Things!

We make software (balenaCloud and its open-source variant openBalena, Etcher -
maybe the most popular SD card / USB stick flasher tool
[https://www.balena.io/etcher/](https://www.balena.io/etcher/), balenaOS - a
containers-focused approach to software on embedded devices
[https://www.balena.io/os/](https://www.balena.io/os/), and much more) and now
hardware as well (the Fin - an industrial-grade carrier board for the
Raspberry Pi compute module
[https://www.balena.io/os/](https://www.balena.io/os/), EtcherPro - the
fastest multi-card/multi-device image writer
[https://www.balena.io/etcher/pro/](https://www.balena.io/etcher/pro/)).

Our team is looking to fill a lot of roles and if any of these look
interesting to you, just connect up through the link below or the email in my
profile!

    
    
      * Content Strategist
      * Documentation Engineer
      * Site Reliability Engineer
      * Seattle Office Manager / Team Coordinator
      * Technical Sales Lead / Sales Engineer (United States)
      * Technical Sales Lead / Sales Engineer (Europe)
      * Internal Tooling Frontend Engineer
      * Internal Tooling Backend Engineer
      * Hardware Engineer
      * Hardware Hacker in Residence
      * Build Pipeline Engineer
      * Backend Engineer
      * Frontend Engineer
      * Senior Full-stack Software Engineer
      * Open Call (anything you are interested in!)
    

See them all and apply at
[https://balena.workable.com/](https://balena.workable.com/)

------
rmshea
Solana | Engineering: Software Engineer, Languages and Compiler Engineer,
Front End UI Engineer | San Francisco, Boulder, San Diego, Remote | Full-time
| ONSITE or REMOTE |
[https://solana.com/careers/](https://solana.com/careers/)

Solana is a web scale blockchain that can enable decentralized applications
and systems to scale without sacrificing security. We just raised our second
round of funding and are about to launch Mainnet this fall – now is an
exciting time to join the team.

Our team is highly specialized in distributed systems engineering and full-
stack development, so we’re looking for talented people who are willing to
jump right in and use their expertise to help us find product market fit as we
build out the Solana ecosystem.

If you’re looking to join a fast paced, problem solving environment at the
center of the digital ledger space, then you should seriously consider joining
our team. Here are some open engineering roles:

* Software Engineer * Languages and Compiler Engineer * Front End UI Engineer

If you're interested in applying, visit our careers page at
[https://solana.com/careers/](https://solana.com/careers/) and mention Hacker
News. Our offices are in San Francisco, Boulder, and San Diego, and we're also
accepting applications for remote employees as well (at the moment, we don't
sponsor US work visas).

------
victorquinn
Knotel | multiple positions | New York, NY | onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.knotel.com](https://www.knotel.com)

Knotel is a fast growing commercial real estate startup that is inventing new
ways to get things done in a traditional industry. Led by veteran founders,
Knotel creates custom headquarters for companies without any of the headaches.
Whether for 50 or 500 people, for 6 months or 6 years or more, Knotel provides
businesses the flexibility and design they need in office space so they can
focus on their work.

Most companies no longer maintain their own server hardware because AWS offers
more flexibility and obviates the need to have hardware on-site and IT folks
managing and maintaining uptime. At Knotel we think we can provide something
similar for office space -- allowing companies to have the ability to scale up
and down like cloud servers and freeing them from the responsibility of
managing space by having to find people to take over their long leases, do
space build outs, hiring their own with facilities management, etc.

As a result, we have a ton of interesting tech challenges all up and down the
stack. We are working on a canonical data model for storing all of the
information on spaces so we can increase operational efficiency and
transparency across the company. We are building internal tools to increase
our efficiency as a company. We are continuing to work on our data pipeline to
ensure all data flows into our data warehouse so everyone across the company
can report on their key metrics. We are integrating with hardware in the
physical space to track information like usage, temperature, and we are
figuring out solutions for smart access control. We're looking to use computer
vision to understand office utilization and flow within the office.

In brief, we have a ton of interesting problems to solve.

We're growing our engineering team in NYC significantly, starting with some
key roles.

Today we're hiring a whole bunch of roles:

\- Full Stack Engineers [https://grnh.se/a0d117a21](https://grnh.se/a0d117a21)
\- Data Engineer [https://grnh.se/951f098f1](https://grnh.se/951f098f1) \-
DevOps Engineers (job posting coming soon) \- Director of Engineering (job
posting coming soon)

Any questions, feel free to email me victor [at] knotel dot com

~~~
edmonddantes80
Im very interested in applying for Devops engineer position, but I'm from
Argentina,could I apply?

------
lovfishing77
Agents Unlocked wants to become the next generation real estate portal. We are
hiring for a full time software engineer. This engineer will be a part of the
founding team. Use the contact us link to get connected.

url: [https://agentsunlocked.com](https://agentsunlocked.com)

key competencies: golang, reactjs, a background in building backend systems

location: sf bay area

------
hellofreshjobs
HelloFresh is recruiting a Senior Data Scientist (Forecasting team) in Berlin
ONSITE:
[https://www.hellofresh.com/careers/listings/1689313?country=...](https://www.hellofresh.com/careers/listings/1689313?country=de)

------
jonemo
Zymergen | Emeryville, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.zymergen.com/](https://www.zymergen.com/)

Zymergen uses biology as a source of new chemical building blocks that enable
the development of novel products and materials. We have many open positions
across engineering, science, and all other functions listed on our website:
[https://www.zymergen.com/careers/](https://www.zymergen.com/careers/)

My team is currently looking for a Senior Software Engineer. We write the
software that translates experiments designed by our scientists into actions
performed by robots and automated laboratory equipment. Combined with the work
done by our colleagues who are geneticists, data scientists, research
associates, and many other disciplines, our work leads to new chemicals with
properties unlike anything that can be derived from petroleum.

Our tech stack is different from what you'd normally see in a factory or
biotech laboratory. We call this role “Software Engineer” and not “Automation
Engineer” on purpose: Our codebase currently contains REST APIs served by
Django apps, Vue.js for user interfaces (and simple Django forms with
sprinkles of jQuery for others), Python’s asyncio in worker processes, and a
collection of device drivers (also written in Python). Our infrastructure
includes Kubernetes, Puppet-managed EC2 nodes, Kafka, MySQL, as well as a few
cherry-picked components you’d find in a traditional process control system
(e.g. Windows machines, Programmable Logic Controllers). No prior experience
with robotics or automation is required, we're happy to teach you about these
things.

One specific area our team is trying to get better at is frontend development
and we hope that you can play a role in that. Be prepared to become our
resident frontend expert and to spend 50% or more of your time designing and
implementing user interfaces. All our users are internal to Zymergen: They
include scientists who need to tell the robots what to work on, support
engineers who troubleshoot misbehaving robots, and manufacturing engineers who
rely on utilization data from our dashboards.

The full job description is here:
[https://www.zymergen.com/positions/?gh_jid=1754529](https://www.zymergen.com/positions/?gh_jid=1754529)
Email me at jonas@zymergen.com about this job or to chat about software for
factories!

------
mbloom1915
ampUp (YC W18) | Mobile & Web UI/UX Designer | Cupertino, CA | On-site/Remote
| [https://ampup.io](https://ampup.io)

ampUp is the largest reservable electric vehicle (EV) charger network born out
of shared public and private chargers. EV drivers can find, reserve, and pay
for a charge with a few clicks, while hosts can rent out their chargers on the
ampUp network to earn money. Our app is also home to one of the most extensive
maps of EV chargers in North America.

ampUp is seeking a UI/UX designer for our main mobile app available on iOS and
Android, as well as 2 web applications recently released.

Basic requirements:

\- 1-2 years of experience in mobile app design

\- Cares deeply about user experience

\- Cares about the environment

\- Strong work ethic

Preferred:

\- 3+ years of experience in mobile app design

\- Experience in user experience research/testing

\- Strong portfolio to demonstrate design passion

\- Ability to communicate with engineers

\- Speaks Vietnamese a plus

\- Ability to manage contracting designers for marketing

\- Drives or is familiar with an electric vehicle

\- Can work in our Cupertino office 1-2 times a week

If you are interested, please send your resume to tom@ampup.io

~~~
mbloom1915
Apply at
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1533610759/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1533610759/)

------
kraken-ryanz
Kraken Digital Asset Exchange | Software Engineers | Full Time | Remote |
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken) | www.kraken.com
Kraken was founded in 2011, being a pioneer exchange in the crypto market.
Kraken is in rapid expansion of its development teams. At Kraken we have a
remote global team, allowing our employees to have more freedom in choosing
how to organize their routine and balance work and personal life. Kraken
offers remote positions with Silicon Valley-level compensation for developers.
We’re looking for crypto passionate professionals with the following
skillsets: Backend (Rust/Go), Frontend (React/Flux/Redux/Sass/Less/PHP),
DevOps (PHP/Python/C++/Go, Infiniband), Mobile Dev (React Native), and many
more.

October Highlight | Software Engineer, Backend - Cryptowatch | Remote | Golang
and Financial Services industry experience

Please apply directly to our Lever careers page at
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken). Once you have
completed your application to which role/roles you feel you fit best, please
email me a confirmation at ryanz@kraken.com and I will make sure your profile
is reviewed by our hiring teams.

------
rhsimplex
corrux | Munich, Germany | ONSITE | INTERN |
[https://corrux.io/](https://corrux.io/)
[https://corrux.io/careers](https://corrux.io/careers) Work and grow in an
environment driven by ownership, execution and innovation! corrux is a young
startup serving the complex digitalization needs of users in the civil
construction space. We specialize in analytics and failure prediction for
heavy civil equipment, from excavators to tunnel borers.

We connect custom hardware to construction assets and ingest data in real-
time, displaying it alongside data from OEM-provided APIs to give the site
manager a fleet-wide OEM-agnostic overview of their fleet.

We're currently hiring the following positions:

* Devops engineer: [https://corrux.io/careers/devops-engineer](https://corrux.io/careers/devops-engineer)

* Frontend developer: [https://corrux.io/careers/frontend-developer](https://corrux.io/careers/frontend-developer)

* Data scientist: [https://corrux.io/careers/data-scientist](https://corrux.io/careers/data-scientist)

* Interns (Backend/Hardware): [https://corrux.io/careers](https://corrux.io/careers)

* Senior Product Manager (not listed yet, but reach out to me at ryan at corrux.io if you think you might be interested)

You can read about what to expect in our hiring process here:
[https://medium.com/corrux/making-a-fair-technical-hiring-
cha...](https://medium.com/corrux/making-a-fair-technical-hiring-challenge-
aad61a437ad1)

------
philiiiiiipp
DatHuis | Backend / Fullstack Engineer | Amsterdam, Netherlands | Serverless |
AWS

Say woooot ? at [https://angel.co/company/dathuis/jobs/625988-backend-
enginee...](https://angel.co/company/dathuis/jobs/625988-backend-engineer-
serverless)

------
roneil
Audius | Backend Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full Time

Audius is a decentralized, community-owned, and artist-controlled music-
sharing protocol. Audius provides a blockchain-based alternative to SoundCloud
to help artists monetize their work and distribute it directly to fans. The
company building Audius has been backed by General Catalyst, KPCB, Lightspeed,
and Pantera. And we launched last week! For more about the project, see
audius.co and audius.org

We are seeking backend engineers to help architect and build the Audius
protocol. You are a collaborative, team player that enjoys working on small
teams and solving big problems. You are open to experimenting to come up with
novel innovative solutions, have the tenacity and drive to solve problems, and
don’t give up easily.

Key Responsibilities * Design, architect and build the Audius protocol *
Develop the set of services that run on the decentralized Audius ecosystem

Skills and Experience * 3+ years of software engineering experience * At least
1 year of experience building web services using Python, Go, or NodeJS *
Experience building distributed systems on platforms such as Docker or
Kubernetes * Great interpersonal and communication skills within a small team

Bonus Points * Experience working with a start-up * Previous experience with
Blockchain * Interest in music

If interested, email us! careers+hn@audius.co

------
cstahini
Credit Sesame | Mountain View, CA and San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.creditsesame.com](https://www.creditsesame.com)

Credit Sesame helps its millions of members improve their credit wellness with
free end-to-end tools that help members manage their credit and loans better.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/credit-sesame](https://www.keyvalues.com/credit-
sesame)

Here are some of our open positions:

* Full Stack Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/cfe15dc5-21fd-43ca-9a96-5...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/cfe15dc5-21fd-43ca-9a96-518f89fd5c41?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Data Analyst: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/ba15b909-46b0-4ae7-a0f2-2...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/ba15b909-46b0-4ae7-a0f2-2e1e42e3690b?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Data Analyst: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/1bfdec27-e244-4e8d-b280-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/1bfdec27-e244-4e8d-b280-7cc974f324ed?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Data Scientist: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/ad6e7e11-30d8-4982-871c-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/ad6e7e11-30d8-4982-871c-92fec06333c9?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Analytics Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/017782a1-5fc3-4c14-bc69-a...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/017782a1-5fc3-4c14-bc69-ab18b97e0936?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Director of Product: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/f9024841-ad9b-4a3c-a38c-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/f9024841-ad9b-4a3c-a38c-4c9cc8c2f71e?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Feel free to reach out to us at recruiting@creditsesame.com with any
questions!

------
djsumdog
Guaranteed Rate | DevOps and Software Engineers | Chicago, IL

Guaranteed Rate is a home loan company based out of Chicago. We're currently
hiring devops engineers. Our ops stack includes Terraform, AWS, Packer,
Ansible and Kubernetes.

We are also looking for developers, with our primary software dev stack based
around Clojure, and front end in node/react.

Email: skhanna@guaranteedrate.com

~~~
edmonddantes80
Do you consider remote?eg.:Argentina

------
bwh2
TrainHeroic - Strength and conditioning app used by coaches and athletes in
the NFL, NBA, Olympics, High School, College, and more.

* Senior Software Engineer

* Denver, Colorado (onsite)

A bit about our team and the role here:
[https://www.trainheroic.com/engineering/jobs.html](https://www.trainheroic.com/engineering/jobs.html)

------
rwain
Omada Health | San Francisco, CA | Rails/React, Android, Platform/DevOps | H1B
Transfers OK | ONSITE + REMOTE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for Rails/React, Android
and Platform/DevOps engineers to join our growing engineering team.

You'll be helping expand our product offering to help individuals control type
2 diabetes and hypertension (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-adds-
new-programs-fortype-2-diabetes-and-hypertension-self-management)) and more
recently, depression and anxiety (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-
expanding-to-serve-individuals-with-depression-and-anxiety)).

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

Software Engineers (ONSITE - San Francisco HQ):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609)

Senior Software Engineers (ONSITE - San Francisco HQ):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607)

Senior Software Engineer (REMOTE):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1714632](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1714632)

Senior Platform (DevOps) Engineers (ONSITE - San Francisco HQ):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1544470](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1544470)

Android Engineers (ONSITE - San Francisco HQ):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1508368](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1508368)

------
SagaIT
Mirth Connect | Healthcare Data Integration

Saga Healthcare IT | Location: Remote

[https://www.saga-it.com/careers](https://www.saga-it.com/careers)

2+ years experience with software development and processes.

Core competencies:

Strong Mirth Connect experience

HL7, XML, FHIR and other RESTful web services Nice to have:

Code Systems: RxNorm, Snomed CT, ICD HIPAA Compliance

Experience with FHIR a big plus

------
jashmenn
newline (formerly Fullstack.io) | Book author | Remote | Part Time |
[https://www.newline.co/write-a-book](https://www.newline.co/write-a-book)
Earn on order of $50k/year by writing a programming book. We’re the authors of
Fullstack React, ng-book, Fullstack Vue and we’re looking to work with authors
like you to write a few new books this year. Our books sell very well because:
- We go way beyond API docs and teach everything you need to know to build
real apps. - We guarantee the books and code are up to date. \- We invest in
marketing the books (and have an active email list of over 100k)

\- We love the topics we write about and aim to create something remarkable
every time.

If you decided to self-publish, you may find the marketing is more than
writing the book. We have an audience, and we know what they want to read - so
when your book is done, we already have people who want to buy it.

If you decide to go with a “traditional” publisher, you may be given a
mediocre editor, write your book in MS Word (ha), and earn 5-15% in royalties.
With us, our editors (me) are programmers first, our tooling is dev-friendly,
and our royalties are split 50/50\. (For scale, the author of Fullstack Vue
earned $20k on the opening weekend, Fullstack D3 even more.)

We’re looking to write content about JavaScript, Building Full-stack web apps,
Angular, React, ASP.NET Core, Serverless, Python, Elixir, Blazor, Data Science
etc. Anything up and coming.

If this sounds like something you’d be interested in, fill out the form linked
below. Looking forward to hearing from you!

[https://www.newline.co/write-a-book](https://www.newline.co/write-a-book)

(I've talked more about our economics of writing books here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015117))

------
CalumJEadie
accuRx | Software Engineers | London, UK | ONSITE
[https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

accuRx’s mission is to be the communications platform that brings patients and
their healthcare teams together; helping make patients healthier and
caregivers happier.

Currently, we let GP practices communicate with their patients, team and other
organisations.

We’ve grown from being used in a handful of organisations at the beginning of
2018, to now being in over 2,500 practices that send over 58,000 messages a
day to patients – improving care and saving staff over half an hour each day.

Over the next 12 months we’re growing our practice base in the UK and rolling
out exciting new products to enable the future of primary care.

Apply here: [https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

------
ews
Exodus.io - REMOTE, FULLTIME - node.js/react/crypto - USD 100k-150k

Exodus is the leading multi-asset crypto wallet, is growing their team. We are
a 100% remote company looking for Senior Node.JS Engineers with a passion for
crypto and mission to shape a better world.

What we offer? \- Freedom to work wherever you want, whenever you want. \-
Fair pay, no matter where you live. \- Opportunity to grow. The sky is the
limit if you're hungry to succeed. \- Collaborative and feedback-driven
culture. \- Building the future. Cryptocurrencies lay the foundation of the
internet of value, the next major wave in application technology and personal
finance.

If you'd like to learn more, check the article linked below where Exodus.io is
listed in the top 10 crypto wallets in the space, or email our technical
recruiter at stephannie@exodus.io (or pm me directly)

To apply, email jobs@exodus.io or PM. Please ensure the subject line is:
"Senior Node.JS Engineer - First Name Last Name".

[https://www.publish0x.com/jimmy-d-presents-window-to-
crypto/...](https://www.publish0x.com/jimmy-d-presents-window-to-
crypto/exodus-wallet-top-10-best-crypto-dapps-reveiw-xvyrqg)

------
meltemz
causaLens |Python Engineer | Data Scientist (Commercial) | Data Scientist
(Research) | Full-time | London | www.causalens.com We are looking for a
motivated and high-achieving Data Scientists, and Python Engineers based in
London to join a team commercialising the next-generation machine learning
technology. This is a full-time placement with significant opportunities for
personal development.

We offer an intellectually stimulating environment, work within an
interdisciplinary team and an inclusive culture. We are a high-calibre,
mission-driven team building a technology that improves our World.

Core requirements are: -Strong academic record (PhD & PostDoc preferred) -Very
advanced quantitative skills in machine learning/statistics/mathematics or
similar fields -Ability to translate advanced machine learning algorithms into
code (Python preferred)

------
rodneyg_
CodeSigned | Part Time & Full Time Positions Available | Remote (U.S. only)

CodeSigned is a creative technology studio and lifestyle brand.

Here are our open roles: Community Organizer, Product Designer, Experience
Designer, Backend Software Engineer - Platform, Frontend Engineer - Web,
Mobile Engineer - iOS / Android

Contact: rodney@codesigned.studio

------
doh
Pex | Multiple positions | Downtown, Los Angeles, CA; Boulder, CO | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME | [https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs](https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs)

Pex built one of the largest search engine for audio-visual content
([https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-
search...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-search-with-
rasty-turek/)) with primary focus on rights holders and creators.

We're looking for senior engineers for positions listed bellow:

    
    
      - C/C++ to help us optimize our algorithms
      - signal processing and machine learning (mostly R&D)  
      - DBA architect (Postgres [with Citus], FoundationDB, others)  
      - Go and Java for work on our backend systems
      - DevOps and SRE folks to help us to scale our services
      - QA to help us to deliver the best bug-free products to our clients
    

In addition we are looking for skilled Python/C/C++ developers that are
interested to get into ML. We will pair you up with our ML team, invest in
your education in the field while you help our team to write better, more
scalable code.

For all employees, we offer:

    
    
      - equal salary within US (no matter where you live you are paid as in LA)
      - 30 days of paid vacation
      - fully covered health benefits (gold/platinum) [70% coverage for dependants]
      - 4 months paid parental leave
      - $300 monthly limit on work related expenses (commuting, books, ...)
      - covering all costs of visiting conferences, education, ...
      - 50 hour work week (including commute)
    
    

If you want to learn more, reach out to use at hire@pex.com

------
djtango
carwow | Mid & Senior Clojure Developers | London | ONSITE

carwow is the most convenient, stress-free way to find and buy a new car, at a
price you can be confident in.

We’re a driven, energetic startup with a team of 250+ based in central London,
Munich and Madrid. We’ve raised over £55+m in funding since we launched from
top VCs and Daimler, so we’re growing fast. We’re relentlessly driven and
constantly asking ourselves how we can make carwow better.

While our origins are in Ruby (and Rails), we like FP and are one of the
biggest backers of Elm in London. We're now in the process of adopting Clojure
and are looking for people to help us grow Clojure usage within our company.

Other technologies we use include Kafka, Postgres, Heroku, AWS.

We're quite flat about process though we like being pragmatic, customer-driven
and collaborative.

For more info, please contact clj-jobs@carwow.co.uk

------
thelabishiring
thelab | NYC | Senior Back-End Developer | Full time Onsite We are a creative
agency of makers with deep expertise in solving creative, production and
technology challenges. Our focus is on making better work, to help brands work
better.

We are growing our developer team and looking for a senior backend developer
who will architect large scale applications with Django API's, Server side
rendering with Angular/Node, Kubernetes, and AWS. Work on open source tooling
that we build and maintain.

Experience leading projects or teams is a plus, as well as a desire to mentor
and lead.

Great pay, benefits, work-life balance and a super fun, creative team!

Get in touch at work@thelabnyc.com or @ [https://thelabnyc.com/careers/#sr-
backend-developer](https://thelabnyc.com/careers/#sr-backend-developer)

------
jredwards
Strategic Insight | Full-time | San Diego, CA (On-Site)

We're an enterprise FinTech shop looking for DevOps and AWS Engineers to help
us build, expand, and maintain our AWS infrastructure and CI/CD pipelines.

DevOps - [https://smrtr.io/3dYPL](https://smrtr.io/3dYPL)

------
LucianoTray
Tray.io | London | Engineer Manager / Backend Engineer (Scala) / Product
Manager / Program Manager | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://tray.io](https://tray.io)

Tray is a visual programming tool for APIs. It’s a low-code user experience
that allows anyone* to precisely instrument the data flow between their SaaS
tools. *No dev resources required.

We’re a well-funded startup with a team in San Francisco and 60+ in our London
Engineering HQ. Having increased our revenue by 4.5x in 2018 we’re growing
fast and looking for Engineers to grow domain expertise and best practise
within service-specific squads. We’re small and dynamic, open to new ideas and
the work you do now will have a big impact on shaping how we grow our team and
our product.

There’s an app out there for everything but most cloud software services are
difficult to use together and doing so is very labour intensive. With our
cutting-edge platform, our users can freely hack & strategise automations that
leverage conditional logic and enterprise-class architecture.

Customers like Reddit, GitHub, Lyft & IBM are already reinventing how they
work through Tray. Help us usher in the era of automation.

Current open roles:

\- Engineering Manager (Platform)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363930002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363930002)

\- Backend Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363914002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363914002)

\- Technical Program Manager
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4368665002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4368665002)

\- Product Manager
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4368610002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4368610002)

Tech stack: Scala, Go, GraphQL, ReactJS, TypeScript, JavaScript, PostgreSQL,
Redis, ElasticSearch, MongoDB, DynamoDB, AWS SQS, AWS Kinesis, Docker,
Terraform, AWS Lambda, Serverless Framework, Jenkins, Grafana, Prometheus, AWS
& Linux.

Apply: [https://tray.io/jobs](https://tray.io/jobs) or get in touch with
joe@tray.io

------
groktor
Groktor Ltd | iOS, Android and Node/TypeScript positions open | REMOTE (within
a few hours of GMT preferred)

Multiple on-going projects, using the latest in native tech. Check
[https://groktor.com](https://groktor.com) for more info and to get in touch.

------
vikram_tiwari
Omni Labs (omniinc.com) | Multiple Fullstack positions | San Francisco (SF) |
ONSITE

We are a small, fun team and growing rapidly. We are building personalized
automation solutions for web.

Feel free to shoot me an email and I will be happy to talk to you about what
we are building here at Omni. vikram@omniinc.com

------
whilconcepts

      Company: Whil Concepts Inc.
      Location: San Francisco, CA 
      Remote: ONSITE, need to be in SF Office
      Willing to relocate: Depending on candidate
      Technologies: Scala and Looker are mandatory
      Résumé/CV: Please send resume to diana@whil.com
    

Thanks and good luck!

------
savin0x
0x | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

0x is building the infrastructure for mainstream access to a trustless and
decentralized exchange on a blockchain. Our team is working with Solidity, zk-
STARKs, and some other innovative technologies. Our ecosystem is growing and
we’re looking for more voices, opinions, and perspectives to accomplish our
goals.

Here are our open roles:

\- Protocol Engineering Manager -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/0x/jobs/4460114002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/0x/jobs/4460114002)

Come lead the team responsible for our smart contract development and solving
greenfield challenges around liquidity, market structures, governance, cross-
chain interoperability, security, and mechanism design. Our team is made up of
folks who have built AI infra and driven product at Facebook, owned
distributed systems powering large-scale drone deployment analytics, honed
their skills on self-guided open-source Ethereum development, pioneered novel
cryptographic advancements, and audited security-critical smart contracts
across the industry.

\- Finance Lead -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/0x/jobs/4374851002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/0x/jobs/4374851002)

0x is looking for our very first Finance Lead—this role will spearhead our
internal strategic finance initiatives as we actualize our mission to build an
open, borderless, decentralized web. Working alongside the leadership team,
you'll take lead in our organization's continued financial well-being and
drive key strategic decisions from a finance perspective.

~please apply for openings with the provided links or reach out directly at
marc+hn @ 0xproject . com

------
birthe_alsm
kloeckner.i // Berlin, Germany // Onsite // Full Stack Engineer (Ruby)

kloeckner.i is the digital start-up lab of the corporate Klöckner & Co.
Klöckner & Co’s target is to fully digitalize its supply and service chain and
to support the launch of an independent open industry platform, which shall
become the dominant vertical platform of the steel and metals industry.

What we do \- We are building products for external customers of Kloeckner as
well as internal products \- Together with your cross-functional team
colleagues you are looking into complex and challenging problems within the
steel and metals industry \- We work in an agile way to collaboratively
achieve the development goals our platform and customers \- You collaborate
with your team members and ensure high products quality (via code reviews and
merge requests) \- You stay up to date with latest technologies and validate
their usage within our existing tech stack \- You identify with our Tech team
values of Pragmatism, Teamwork, Playfulness and Trust

Technologies and platforms we currently use

Ruby (+ Rails), Elixir (+ Pheonix) Tools: Gitlab, Jira, Confluence, Continuous
Integration Google Cloud, Docker, Kubernetes Interfaces: JSONAPI, GraphQL,
RESTful APIs Elasticsearch, Redis, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ

Your background

\- You have working experience in developing online platforms using Ruby or
Elixir \- You have a hands-on mentality (while respecting our agile
development methods), and you love sharing your knowledge and learnings with
your team members \- You have a pragmatic approach. Your analytical skills
help you to distinguish the essential from the non-essential, so you can focus
on what truly matters for our customers \- You are willing to contribute to an
enjoyable and outstanding engineering culture at kloeckner.i \- Our company
language is English and you also should be able to understand and translate
business requirements

Get in touch here: [https://www.kloeckner-i.com/en/jobs/full-stack-
developer/](https://www.kloeckner-i.com/en/jobs/full-stack-developer/)

------
davefetterman
Amperity | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full-time

Engineers! Amperity is hiring SDEs across all levels, including technical
leadership positions.

Interesting problems: \- Ingesting and cleaning large amounts of data daily
and blending it with real-time events \- Automatically stitching data together
across disparate systems by training machine-learning models to build a
probabilistic knowledge graph \- Taking research algorithms and
productionalizing them for high-scale usage \- Allowing users to perform
complex, real-time queries across an aggregated view of their data \-
Publishing query result data to a diverse set of systems for client usage

Tech stack: \- React/Reframe \- Clojure/Clojurescript \- Aurora/Mesos \-
Accumulo/Hadoop \- Spark \- Kafka \- SaltStack/Terraform \-
Riemann/InfluxDB/Grafana

For a full listing of positions, see
[https://amperity.com/careers/](https://amperity.com/careers/) \-- apply there
or reach out to me directly with questions. dave at amperity dot com. Hope to
meet you.

------
change_my_mind
DataRobot is looking for AI Support Engineer (USA, Singapore, Ukraine)
[https://www.datarobot.com/careers/job/1768697/](https://www.datarobot.com/careers/job/1768697/)

------
vivcomma
comma.ai | engineers | San Diego | onsite | full-time

We built an open-sourced self driving car
([https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot))

It does this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3XHXL9rzQM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3XHXL9rzQM)

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React). We're looking for:

An openpilot Engineer to develop openpilot through new features, code
optimization and car ports.

A Machine Learning Engineer to build tools to track, analyze and fix failures
of the driving system as well as work on our automatic ground truthing and ML
pipeline.

Reach out with a GitHub/LinkedIn to givemeajob@comma.ai.

------
dvieira
Citrine | Redwood City, CA | Backend, Frontend + Infrastructure Engineering |
ONSITE or REMOTE | Full-time |[https://citrine.io/](https://citrine.io/)

Citrine Informatics is building the enterprise materials R&D platform to help
our customers achieve faster R&D breakthroughs, design cutting edge materials,
and reduce the environmental impact of existing materials.

As part of the backend engineering team, you’ll be helping to build the next
generation platform. You’ll build and maintain services that run materials-
specific machine learning, organize hierarchical materials data, and integrate
with customer hardware - making the end to end process of designing a new
material feel like magic.

Open Positions:

Sr. Backend Engineer: [https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-backend-software-
engineer](https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-backend-software-engineer)

As a senior engineer, you will help drive both engineering and software design
as well as help scale and mentor our engineering team

Sr. Frontend Engineer: [https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-frontend-software-
enginee...](https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-frontend-software-engineer)

Lead frontend development on user-facing product features on the Citrine
Platform.

Infrastructure Engineer: [https://citrine.io/careers/#infrastructure-
engineer](https://citrine.io/careers/#infrastructure-engineer)

As an Infrastructure Engineer you will collaborate with amazing engineers and
scientists on user-facing product features that help our customers achieve
incredible research breakthroughs.

General job page: [https://citrine.io/careers/](https://citrine.io/careers/)

Some stack buzzwords to give an idea of what we are working with: Scala, Akka,
DynamoDB, S3, PostgreSQL, Athena, ECS

Our customers include some of the world’s largest Fortune 1000 materials and
product companies. Citrine is backed by leading investors including Tencent
Holdings, B&C Holdings, Innovation Endeavors, DCVC (Data Collective), Prelude
Ventures, AME Cloud, XSeed Capital, Morado Ventures, and Ulu Ventures.

Please reach out to Tia (dvieira AT citrine DOT io) if you have any questions.

~~~
dvieira
Citrine | Redwood City, CA | Backend, Frontend + Infrastructure Engineering |
ONSITE or REMOTE | Full-time |[https://citrine.io/](https://citrine.io/)

Citrine Informatics is building the enterprise materials R&D platform to help
our customers achieve faster R&D breakthroughs, design cutting edge materials,
and reduce the environmental impact of existing materials.

As part of the engineering team, you’ll be helping to build the next
generation platform. You’ll build and maintain services that run materials-
specific machine learning, organize hierarchical materials data, and integrate
with customer hardware - making the end to end process of designing a new
material feel like magic.

Open Positions:

Sr. Backend Engineer: [https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-backend-software-
engineer](https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-backend-software-engineer)

Build backend distributed systems in scala, supporting ML infrastructure and
data management.

Sr. Frontend Engineer: [https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-frontend-software-
enginee...](https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-frontend-software-enginee..).

Lead frontend development on user-facing product features on the Citrine
Platform.

Infrastructure Engineer: [https://citrine.io/careers/#infrastructure-
engineer](https://citrine.io/careers/#infrastructure-engineer)

Build infrastructure to support continuous delivery, including our CI/CD
systems, release automation, and observability tools.

General job page: [https://citrine.io/careers/](https://citrine.io/careers/)

Some stack buzzwords to give an idea of what we are working with: Scala, Akka,
DynamoDB, S3, PostgreSQL, Athena, ECS

Our customers include some of the world’s largest Fortune 1000 materials and
product companies. Citrine is backed by leading investors including Tencent
Holdings, B&C Holdings, Innovation Endeavors, DCVC (Data Collective), Prelude
Ventures, AME Cloud, XSeed Capital, Morado Ventures, and Ulu Ventures.

Please reach out to Tia (dvieira AT citrine DOT io) if you have any questions.

------
caffeineatwaymo
Waymo is hiring for our amazing fleet infrastructure team in San Francisco!
Backend, full stack and frontend developers are encouraged to apply:
[https://bit.ly/waymo-fleet](https://bit.ly/waymo-fleet)

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, C++ (replacing still
present Erlang[ß]) and Javascript for React & React-Native, relying heavily on
asynchronous programming techniques. The tech stack sports Kafka, Postgres and
Kubernetes. We use REST where we can. Life at Smarkets circles around people,
version control, configuration management and automation. We can - and do -
deploy to production several times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent all across the board: frontend and
mobile, infrastructure, trading engine, security - and of course generalists,
those yet to find their calling.

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers](https://smarkets.com/careers) .

\---

ß: to pre-empt questions on why C++ or why not Erlang - our exchange team have
promised to put together a proper write-up on the tradeoffs, design
constraints, performance needs, etc. In fullness of time, that is, when the
most painful (and probably interesting) migrations are behind them.

------
jrevels
Beacon Biosignals | Lead Front-End Engineer | Boston, MA | Onsite Available,
Remote Friendly | Full Time

About us:

Despite its significant potential for improving patient outcomes, brain
monitoring is still not easily accessible or interpretable in clinical
settings. We're going to fix that, and we'd like you to help.

We're a stealth-mode startup founded by numerical programmers,
neuroscientists, and practicing neurologists who are committed to translating
our best-of-breed clinical research from the lab into the ICU and ED. We're
well-funded, well-connected, and own a well-labeled set of brain data amassed
over the past decade at some of the most prestigious medical institutions in
the world. This dataset is, as far as we know, the largest of its kind in
existence. We intend to put it to good use.

Our team is composed of open-source enthusiasts, former audio/DSP engineers,
programming language nerds, and generally easy-going, fun-loving, dedicated
folks.

About you:

\- You know that product development goes off the rails without rapid, early
feedback from real users.

\- You believe that "looks great" does not necessarily equal "feels great",
and that the latter is higher priority (but your favorite applications
accomplish both!).

\- You feel that diversity is an integral part of strong engineering culture.
Differing viewpoints are borne from differing backgrounds, and lack of
diversity contributes to stagnation.

\- You're annoyed that modern websites ship megabytes of unnecessary
dependencies to user's browsers. You're painfully aware of the difference
between "DRY" as an important guiding principle of software development, and
"DRY" as a cargo-cult mentality used to justify lazy over-coupling of code.

\- You simultaneously hate and love Javascript, and are excited about various
LLVM-based languages' recent progress targeting WebAssembly.

\- You have a battle-tested workflow for debugging performance issues and
deciding which layer of the stack merits optimization.

\- You sigh at bullet-pointed job descriptions that try to prescribe visceral
emotional reactions to technical opinions.

Outside of the browser, our data science team makes heavy use of the Julia
language. Our nascent tooling for serving data to the browser is written in
Julia as well. We're still experimenting with various parts of our tech stack,
however - come help us make the right decisions!

Contact jarrett@beacon.bio if interested.

P.S. We're also hiring for Lead Android and Lead DevOps roles!

------
rococode
[stealth] | Seattle, WA | Full Time, Onsite | Salary + Equity

We're a stealth startup in the Allen Institute for Artificial Intelligence's
(AI2) startup incubator looking to make our first engineering hires.

We're working on a consumer product to help non-native English speakers write
better by giving suggestions and corrections for writing (helpful for native
speakers too, but particularly suitable for non-natives!). If you've ever
finished writing something in English and then thought, "Hmm, is there any
better wording for this?", then you might enjoy working on this!

You can think of our tool as an AI-powered super-Grammarly. We are post-launch
and have a small but quickly growing number of users who love to use our
product. Our founding team has extensive technical experience, including
background in academic natural language processing (NLP) research. We are
closely affiliated with AI2, commonly recognized as a top-tier research
institution in the field of NLP (we get free lunches there, too!).

We have pre-seed funding and our looking to expand our engineering team as we
quickly scale up and flesh out our product.

Our stack: Java / Typescript / Python (mostly PyTorch)

Hiring for full-stack, front-end, and back-end roles.

Requirements:

\- Fluency in at least one of the above programming languages (preferably
Java/Typescript)

\- Unfortunately due to our early stage we can only consider applicants
already living in or planning to live in the Seattle area

\- You are comfortable designing and developing full features for production.

\- You have no problem working in a dynamic startup environment where the code
is immature and the tech stack is constantly evolving.

Ideal:

\- You are intimately familiar with the challenges that non-native speakers
face when writing in English. Perhaps you or your family members are non-
native speakers yourselves.

\- You have experience working in production environments and have some
familiarity with parts of the stack that are not necessarily your expertise -
SQL, deployment, etc.

\- You love building consumer products and seeing people say they love what
you've built.

\- You love learning (human) languages and serving people from diverse
backgrounds.

To apply, please send a resume to ron (at) ai2-in-c-u-b-a-t-o-r.com (with
dashes removed, that's "ai2 incubator" \- scraping bots are getting fancy
haha). Please add HN to the email subject.

------
jasonwilk
Dave.com Is looking for Staff Level engineers in Los Angeles.

We just completed our $50mm Series B with Norwest Ventures at a $1bn
valuation.

Come help us make banking human.

------
fivefootseven
Shaper Tools | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, Intern, ONSITE

At Shaper we are developing a revolutionary line of computer-augmented power
tools, starting with a handheld CNC router called Origin. We're growing and
need help from skilled software, electrical and mechanical engineers to help
us build the future of power tools.

We are looking for:

* Senior Software Engineer, Algorithms: [https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/0dc7ccc9-9d50-4f45-9879-39...](https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/0dc7ccc9-9d50-4f45-9879-39989b0f7244)

* Senior Software Engineer, Applications: [https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/564d8411-89c3-4009-b2e5-69...](https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/564d8411-89c3-4009-b2e5-6901699d8527)

* Manufacturing Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/2eedd4b4-aff1-45bf-a97d-1e...](https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/2eedd4b4-aff1-45bf-a97d-1e6c4b08a494)

* Supply Chain Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/d2689023-0462-4639-a11d-75...](https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/d2689023-0462-4639-a11d-758b5d494413)

* Hardware Engineering Technician: [https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/2ff3a61b-d636-4f54-94af-63...](https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/2ff3a61b-d636-4f54-94af-63e6a6b8a48e)

* Web Software Engineer - Intern: [https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/c2235f2b-cc4f-400c-a1a3-69...](https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/c2235f2b-cc4f-400c-a1a3-6931188ff14c)

* Electrical Engineer - Intern: [https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/b0bd0fa8-12fd-4fba-99db-ef...](https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/b0bd0fa8-12fd-4fba-99db-efcdef7500a5)

* Mechanical Engineer - Intern: [https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/9452b707-13d2-473c-a7da-c7...](https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/9452b707-13d2-473c-a7da-c704dfc9534c)

* Tool Software Engineer - Intern: [https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/08d24d8e-a3a7-413f-9d1e-1c...](https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/08d24d8e-a3a7-413f-9d1e-1c1cbd1acefc)

More about us: [https://www.shapertools.com](https://www.shapertools.com)

------
bloopernova
ANN ARBOR, MI and COLUMBUS, OH | ONSITE

# JAVA, JAVASCRIPT, .NET, QA AUTOMATION, UX DESIGN, IOS/ANDROID/MOBILE DEVS
and more!

[https://www.nexient.com/careers/apply](https://www.nexient.com/careers/apply)

\----- My description -----

(I'm a Sysadmin / DevOps person, I'm not HR or recruitment, but my posting
here has been approved by the recruiting dept. I wouldn't post this if I
thought this wasn't an actually great company to work for!)

Nexient are good people: My experience at Nexient has been overwhelmingly
positive, they are flexible, caring and fun to work at. They actually care
about the life/work balance too. Multiple tabletop, D&D, console gaming nights
are organized all the time. Charity drives and other ways to give are also
promoted within the company. The work environment is really nice too, with
motorized standing/sitting desks and laptops that actually have enough
memory!! Nexient do outsourcing but with US-based staff, we work closely with
clients so we're just part of the team.

Nexient are also working hard to add hundreds of tech jobs in Michigan and
Ohio. There's a real need for good folks to help us help our clients.

\----- Recruiting Dept's Description -----

Nexient is hiring! In 2009, we launched Nexient to give American businesses a
more responsive, domestic alternative to sending software development
offshore. We knew we could deliver better software faster by collaborating
with clients in real time. Today, we’re the only 100% US tech company among
the World’s Top 100 Outsourcers. Every day, we help dozens of businesses —
mostly Fortune 500 companies and fast-growing tech product companies —
accelerate their products and services to market and increase their agility.

We are hiring software programmers across all levels – for backend and
frontend development using Java, C++, JavaScript, Angular, React and
associated technology stacks. The list of current openings is available at
[https://www.nexient.com/careers](https://www.nexient.com/careers). These are
full time positions working from Nexient’s delivery center at Ann Arbor, MI.
Visa sponsorship and telecommute / remote work options are not available for
these roles.

\----- TO APPLY -----

To apply, please use either my email address, aclark@nexient.com OR
[https://www.nexient.com/careers](https://www.nexient.com/careers) and mention
my email address and name, Anthony Clark.

------
vslTxDlgXk
ella Media | Cologne, Germany | Full Time | NLP + NLG: we generate stories
through AI and provide tailored text analysis

\- Machine Learning Engineer: Improve our text generation models

\- Data Scientist: ETL + NLP + ML

\- Business Analyst: Help us to understand

\- Web Developer: Make our products available to our clients

Tech Stack: Python, R, Docker, Kubernetes, git, postgresql

Free choice of hardware, public transport ticket, home office,

md at ella dot ag

------
WoodenChair
Champlain College | Assistant Professor of Computer Science & Innovation |
Burlington, Vermont, USA

We are currently in the midst of a search to fill a position for an Assistant
Professor at Champlain College in beautiful Burlington, Vermont. We are
especially interested in candidates with an AI background, including but not
limited to teaching AI at the undergraduate level. Please note that we are a
teaching college, so we are not interested in candidates who are wholly
research focused. We will consider candidates with a Masters degree who have
strong industry experience and some teaching experience. Below you will find
our full ad, please let me know if you have any questions.

Assistant Professor Position in Computer Science and Innovation

The Division of Information Technology and Sciences at Champlain College seeks
an Assistant Professor of Computer Science & Innovation. The successful
candidate will teach a variety of Computer Science related courses. Candidates
with backgrounds in Computer Science, Machine Learning & Artificial
Intelligence, Mobile Development, and Information Technology are especially
encouraged to apply. We also expect the successful candidate is interested in
teaching fundamental programming courses. The expected start date is August
2020, but candidates may also be considered for January 2020.

Champlain College is a teaching-centric institution with small class sizes,
which emphasizes instructor-student interaction and hands-on activities that
translate theory into practice. Because the College is entrepreneurial and
market-driven, its academic programs respond to industry dynamics.
Consequently, the College particularly values industry and other practical
experience for its faculty and students. Out-of-classroom responsibilities
include curriculum development, student advising, industry outreach,
professional development, and service to the division and college.

The ideal candidate will have a Ph.D. or equivalent in Computer Science, Data
Science, Information Technology, or a related field, teaching experience,
and/or industry software development experience. Candidates with a Master’s
degree and significant industry experience and/or professional accomplishments
will be gladly considered and are invited to apply.

The position will remain open until filled and candidates will be considered
on a rolling basis.

Please apply here: [https://champlain.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/Champlain-
Empl...](https://champlain.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/Champlain-Employment-
Opportunities/job/West-Hall/Assistant-Professor-Position-in-Computer-Science-
and-Innovation_R-006838)

------
codecurve
Kumu.io | Full stack developer | REMOTE | Full time |
[https://kumu.io](https://kumu.io)

Kumu is a web-based data viz platform that helps people understand complex
relationships, mostly through network, systems, and stakeholder maps. We’ve
spent years refining Kumu’s visualization platform, and we’re embarking on our
next phase: developing a suite of specialized tools for tackling tough
problems (such as building stronger communities through Weavr [1], building
better teams through Compass [2], and collecting better data through
Undercurrent [3] and System Effects [4]).

We’re currently working with some of the world’s top organizations including
The Omidyar Group, Gates Foundation, Hewlett Foundation, USAID, Stanford
ChangeLabs, Democracy Fund, World Bank, Humanity United and more.

· Full-time position (remote)

· Salary $60-80k

· Equity 1-2%

· Small, bootstrapped, and profitable team with recurring revenue over $300k /
year

· Flexible hours with a fun mission-driven team

· Modern stack: react, typescript, ruby/rails, aws/cloudformation, postgres

· Bonus points for experience with: ui/ux design, react-native, webgl,
apollo/graphql, koa, webpack, babel

On a day-to-day basis you’ll primarily be working with Ryan
([https://twitter.com/rymohr](https://twitter.com/rymohr)) and will be
involved throughout the entire development process: from the initial
brainstorm to flush out the basic architecture all the way to the final stages
of testing and release. We like to move fast and ship often, and we try to
break work into weekly deliverables to keep everyone’s expectations and
progress in check. We do a quick hangout at the beginning of each week to
revisit everyone’s immediate priorities.

Once a year the whole team gets together for an adventure, with past retreats
including snowboarding in Oregon, surfing in Hawaii and rock climbing in
Colorado.

Please send an email to careers@kumu.io if you’re interested or know somebody
we can reach out to who might be. Thanks!

[1]: [https://weavr.app/about](https://weavr.app/about)

[2]: [https://compasshq.com](https://compasshq.com)

[3]: [https://undercurrent.io](https://undercurrent.io)

[4]: [https://systemeffects.com](https://systemeffects.com)

------
colleenfinnegan
Instacart (YC S12) | San Francisco, CA and Toronto, ON |
[https://www.instacart.com](https://www.instacart.com)

Since 2012, Instacart has been focused on making grocery delivery convenient,
affordable, and accessible to everyone. We bring fresh groceries and everyday
essentials to customers across the US and Canada from nearly 20,000 stores
across 5,500 markets. Instacart is available to 80% of us households in all 50
states, and 60% of Canadian households.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/instacart](https://www.keyvalues.com/instacart)

Our open positions:

* See All Open Roles: [https://grnh.se/25760b6d1](https://grnh.se/25760b6d1)

* Android Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/41840?t=25760b6d...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/41840?t=25760b6d1)

* iOS Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/271441?t=25760b6...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/271441?t=25760b6d1)

* Data Science Manager: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1182468?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1182468?t=25760b6d1)

* Director, Engineering: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1583481?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1583481?t=25760b6d1)

* Manager, Engineering: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1584826?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1584826?t=25760b6d1)

* Security Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1855611?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1855611?t=25760b6d1)

* Software Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1583536?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1583536?t=25760b6d1)

Tech Stack: Rails 5.2, Ruby 2.3.7, Python, R, PostgreSQL 9.6, React 0.17, AWS,
Docker, RabbitMQ, Sidekiq, Snowflake

------
paladin314159
Amplitude Analytics | San Francisco, CA (SOMA) |
[https://amplitude.com](https://amplitude.com) | ONSITE

We help companies build better products by providing analytics for
understanding user behavior. We believe that the future of product development
is in smart, easy-to-use analytics that helps you make good decisions and
invest in the right areas. We're a 300-person company (40 engineers), and we
raised our Series D last year. We've gotten incredible traction helping
customers like Square, Atlassian, Dropbox, Twitter, Twitch, and Capital One
change the way they build products. We were recognized in Wealthfront's
Career-Launching Companies ([https://blog.wealthfront.com/2018-wealthfront-
career-launchi...](https://blog.wealthfront.com/2018-wealthfront-career-
launching-companies-list/)) and Forbes' Cloud 100
([https://www.forbes.com/cloud100/list/](https://www.forbes.com/cloud100/list/)).

We have many open positions that can be found here (we're growing fast!):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/amplitude](https://boards.greenhouse.io/amplitude).
In particular, we're looking to expand the engineering team with the following
positions:

* Director, Product Engineering

* Engineer Manager, Product Engineering

* Senior/Staff Product Engineer (React)

* Staff DevSecOps Engineer

* Senior Data Scientist - Causal Inference

* Senior Software Engineer, Backend

Our tech stack consists of Java, Python, Redis, Kafka, PostgreSQL,
Elasticsearch, Docker, SaltStack, Terraform, Kubernetes on the backend and
JavaScript, React, Redux, Highcharts, d3 on the frontend. We've got a number
of challenging technical problems to solve thanks to being in the analytics
space, and we're looking for people who are passionate about the intersection
of technology and product to help us take the next step. You can find more
examples of the work we do on our blog:
[https://amplitude.engineering/](https://amplitude.engineering/)

Also, we don't do whiteboard interviews! Bring your laptop, and be prepared to
write code the way you expect to on the job -- in a familiar working
environment with access to the internet. If this sounds exciting to you,
please message me directly (email in profile) or apply through
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/amplitude](https://boards.greenhouse.io/amplitude).

------
bonquesha99
LendingHome | Offices in San Francisco and Pittsburgh | REMOTE friendly

Tech: AWS, Docker, GraphQL, JavaScript/TypeScript/Node.js, Lambda, OCR
(tesseract), PostgreSQL, Python, React, Redis, Ruby on Rails

tldr: We're automating the loan origination process (applying, underwriting,
servicing, investing, etc)

LendingHome is reimagining the mortgage process from the ground up by
combining innovative technology with an experienced team. Our goal is to
create a seamless, transparent process that transforms and automates the
mortgage process from end to end. We've raised $167MM in venture capital with
a team of over 300 people and have been featured on the Forbes Fintech 50 list
for two years running! LendingHome is uniquely positioned to become the next
great financial services brand powered by the most advanced mortgage platform
in the world.

Open positions:

    
    
      * Engineering Manager
      * Senior/Staff/Principal Data Scientist
      * Senior/Staff/Principal Software Engineer
      * Design/Finance/HR/Marketing/Operations/Product/Sales/etc
    

Please check out our openings for more details!
[https://grnh.se/18ad65801](https://grnh.se/18ad65801)

------
drenz
Tanooki Labs | Experienced Full-Stack Rails and React Developer | Remote |
Freelance

TL;DR – All you can eat, flexible full-time or contract dev work and amazing
products to work on.

Interested? Here’s the full story:

We are Tanooki Labs, a product and development studio based in New York City
that works with entrepreneurs on early stage products.

We provide product-minded developers with fun projects to work on, as well as
the flexibility and freedom to continue working on their own goals (be it
recording an album, crafting your next app, or raising the newest member of
your family).

We choose our clients and projects carefully, and every product we build
requires us to tackle new and exciting challenges. We also reject the idea
that software development has to feel like a grind. We work 35 hours per week,
support flexible schedules, are family friendly, and work with both local and
remote developers.

We’re looking for pragmatic developers who build with:

empathy for the users a deep understanding of the product we’re building and
our client’s businesses an eye towards writing well architected code

You should have:

\- a strong background in full-stack Ruby on Rails \- experience working in
Javascript, especially React \- experience developing applications from the
ground up \- experience with behavior-driven development and unit testing \- a
product-minded focus when creating applications \- good communication skills
in English and a location in North America

If that sounds like you, please apply here: [https://tanooki-
labs.workable.com/jobs/190522](https://tanooki-labs.workable.com/jobs/190522)

OR email us at jobs-rails@tanookilabs.com (Please note that our candidate
application software REQUIRES a resume or document attached in .doc, .docx,
.pdf, .odt, .html or .rtf format).

------
chaigh
Legalist | Remote (head office SF) | Data Engineer | Full-time

Legalist is a litigation finance company - tldr: we invest in lawsuits. We
recently raised a $100M fund to deploy over the next two years.

Looking for somebody who has a passion for analyzing and understanding data.

Hybrid role data engineer / data scientist

[https://angel.co/company/legalist/jobs/224944-data-
engineer](https://angel.co/company/legalist/jobs/224944-data-engineer)

We also have an open senior python engineer role

[https://angel.co/company/legalist/jobs/492740-senior-
python-...](https://angel.co/company/legalist/jobs/492740-senior-python-
backend-engineer)

------
folz
Nextdoor | San Francisco, CA; Toronto, ON, Canada | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://nextdoor.com/](https://nextdoor.com/)

Nextdoor is the world’s largest social network for the neighborhood, serving
247,000 neighborhoods across eleven countries. We recently closed a $170MM
series F where Mary Meeker joined our board, and we officially launched in
Canada. To support that, we're opening our first international engineering
team in Toronto!

Here's a look at our current stack: [https://engblog.nextdoor.com/what-is-the-
technology-behind-n...](https://engblog.nextdoor.com/what-is-the-technology-
behind-nextdoor-in-2019-ccc3d2173eda)

Some of our open positions in SF:

* Software Engineer: [https://about.nextdoor.com/careers-list/?gh_jid=424&gh_src=f...](https://about.nextdoor.com/careers-list/?gh_jid=424&gh_src=f342d7fd1)

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://about.nextdoor.com/careers-list/?gh_jid=1228742&gh_s...](https://about.nextdoor.com/careers-list/?gh_jid=1228742&gh_src=f342d7fd1)

* Data Scientist: [https://about.nextdoor.com/careers-list/?gh_jid=1509433&gh_s...](https://about.nextdoor.com/careers-list/?gh_jid=1509433&gh_src=f342d7fd1)

* Machine Learning Engineer: [https://about.nextdoor.com/careers-list/?gh_jid=1241186&gh_s...](https://about.nextdoor.com/careers-list/?gh_jid=1241186&gh_src=f342d7fd1)

* Engineering Manager: [https://about.nextdoor.com/careers-list/?gh_jid=1215063&gh_s...](https://about.nextdoor.com/careers-list/?gh_jid=1215063&gh_src=f342d7fd1)

* Product Manager, Community Vitality: [https://about.nextdoor.com/careers-list/?gh_jid=1621033&gh_s...](https://about.nextdoor.com/careers-list/?gh_jid=1621033&gh_src=f342d7fd1)

And in Toronto:

* Software Engineer, Android: [https://about.nextdoor.com/careers-list/?gh_jid=1851532&gh_s...](https://about.nextdoor.com/careers-list/?gh_jid=1851532&gh_src=f342d7fd1)

* Software Engineer, iOS: [https://about.nextdoor.com/careers-list/?gh_jid=1851506&gh_s...](https://about.nextdoor.com/careers-list/?gh_jid=1851506&gh_src=f342d7fd1)

* Software Engineer: [https://about.nextdoor.com/careers-list/?gh_jid=1851545&gh_s...](https://about.nextdoor.com/careers-list/?gh_jid=1851545&gh_src=f342d7fd1)

We're hiring many more roles than the above, including outside of
product/engineering. Learn more about us and see if we can be the right place
for you at
[https://about.nextdoor.com/careers/](https://about.nextdoor.com/careers/)

------
vehiclesoftware
Tesla | Various | Palo Alto; Bellevue | Intern/Full Time Tesla has many open
positions for interns and full time candidates. Please apply online send an
email with your resume to vehiclesoftwarerecruiting@. Please make your subject
line: HN <req_id> so we can filter appropriately.

\---

Distributed Systems

\- Full Stack (Javascript, Python) -
[https://bit.ly/2ksmrC6](https://bit.ly/2ksmrC6)

\- Site Reliability (Linux, networking, storage/virtualization) -
[https://bit.ly/2jXRXI2](https://bit.ly/2jXRXI2)

\- Backend (Go, network programming) -
[https://bit.ly/2k24U3I](https://bit.ly/2k24U3I)

\---

Security Engineering

\- Product Security - [https://bit.ly/2lPSxbk](https://bit.ly/2lPSxbk)

\- Embedded Systems Security -
[https://bit.ly/2lPSyMq](https://bit.ly/2lPSyMq)

\---

Vehicle development

\- Infotainment UI (C++) - [https://bit.ly/2lA89j2](https://bit.ly/2lA89j2)

\- Rendering Engineer (C, C++) -
[https://bit.ly/2kpHeGz](https://bit.ly/2kpHeGz)

\- Video Games (C++) - [https://bit.ly/2lzIibi](https://bit.ly/2lzIibi)
(Bellevue) [https://bit.ly/2kgejF2](https://bit.ly/2kgejF2) (Palo Alto)

\- Systems Software, Autopilot (C, C++) -
[https://bit.ly/2lYC2Kj](https://bit.ly/2lYC2Kj)

\- Software Engineer, Mobile (Objective C, Android) -
[https://bit.ly/2lApaJU](https://bit.ly/2lApaJU)

\- Software Engineer, Charging & Power Conversion (Embedded C) -
[https://bit.ly/2lWDKfc](https://bit.ly/2lWDKfc)

\- Machine Learning Infr, Autopilot (Python, C, C++) -
[https://bit.ly/2lxuttJ](https://bit.ly/2lxuttJ)

\- Data Tools (Haskell, Python) -
[https://bit.ly/2jT0Nqq](https://bit.ly/2jT0Nqq)

\---

Validation

\- Maps & Navigation Automation (Ruby, Python, Go, C++) -
[https://bit.ly/2kpLPZe](https://bit.ly/2kpLPZe)

\- System Validation, Powertrain Thermals (Python, EE/ME background) -
[https://bit.ly/2lWDQn4](https://bit.ly/2lWDQn4)

\- System Validation, High Voltage Systems (Python, EE background) -
[https://bit.ly/2jWCUOL](https://bit.ly/2jWCUOL)

\- Product Support Engineer (EE/ME background) -
[https://bit.ly/2kdBzDz](https://bit.ly/2kdBzDz)

\---

Integration

\- Vehicle Integration (C, EE/ME background) -
[https://bit.ly/2lYBYdx](https://bit.ly/2lYBYdx)

\- Autopilot Systems Design/Functional Safety Engineer (C++) -
[https://bit.ly/2lQBFBh](https://bit.ly/2lQBFBh)

\---

Deep Learning

\- Deep Learning (Python) - [https://bit.ly/2kg6hvQ](https://bit.ly/2kg6hvQ)

\- Autopilot Software, Robotics (C++, Python) -
[https://bit.ly/2lsCRe1](https://bit.ly/2lsCRe1)

\- Frontend, AI Tooling - [https://bit.ly/2k24XfU](https://bit.ly/2k24XfU)

\- Backend, AI Tooling (Python, Scala, Spark) -
[https://bit.ly/2jXeW61](https://bit.ly/2jXeW61)

\---

Internships

Refer to this link:
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/students](https://www.tesla.com/careers/students)
If nothing is available there, email us at the address listed above.

------
siwatanejo
[still-unnamed startup in stealth mode] | REMOTE or ONSITE(around HK:
Guangzhou,Macau,Shenzhen,Taiwan,etc) | 20-40h per week, freelancers/full-
timers/part-timers

Sorry for the vague description but I can tell you more about the product
we're building when you apply. Hopefully I can attract you in a sufficient way
with our tech stack! (see below). [NOTE: this is not a pie-in-the-sky venture,
you would be joining a team who has a 1+year-old working product, with
prospects of new greenfield products built around the first.]

Job positions:

\- Build engineer: you are a Linux-er who has some past experience building
deb or rpm packages, are excited about reproducible builds, and are willing to
learn (if you don't already know) new things such as snap or flatpak. gitlabCI
and/or githubActions is a plus. (Might do some DevOps work after we come out
of stealth mode as well.)

\- C#/.NET developer: generics, LINQ, VisualStudio, EntityFramework et al are
your bread and butter. You value the diversity that comes from learning other
languages and tech-stacks but also the stability that a robust platform like
.NET provides, which you based your career on. Desirable to be familiar with
Xamarin, but not required. F# is a plus.

\- Rust developer: you dealt with C/C++/Objective-C in the past but are ready
to move on. However, you're still not convinced about garbage collected
languages, so you have been looking at Rust lately, or willing to learn it.
You're not a smart-ass though, so you would be excited to expose your Rust
code's API to be consumed by higher level languages.

\- FP developer: you value immutability and lack of side effects because you
have lived the nightmares of race conditions and heisenbugs in your career.
You're disgusted with most job positions out there because the tech-stack
described in most of them don't look safe enough to be serious (sure they can
build snapchats with them, but not robust software that would end up being
used by NASA or Waymo). Desirable to be familiar with F#.

\- Desktop/mobile developer: you cringe at the idea of "Electron apps",
because you think native frameworks like QT or gtk+ give much power and
maintainability (plus, performance aside, javascript is a joke in any other
aspect too). But you also understand why garbage-collected languages are safer
and more productive than low-level ones, and there are many of these much more
decent than JS. (gtk is preferred for this position at the moment; or someone
willing to switch)

\- SmartContracts/blockchain developer: you've used/developed smart contracts
in languages such as Ivy, MiniScript, or Solidity(EVM), or are willing to
learn this technology. Desirable to have familiarity with atomic swaps, HTLCs
or zero knowledge proofs. Excited about things like bitcoin, ethereum,
mimblewimble/grin, DAI, etc

Important perk for all positions: all the code/scripts you'll write (being
paid of course) will be opensource, at least for the first 3months.

Write me at andrew.forsure@gmail.com

PS: Abstain from applying if you expect a lead/managerial role, because the
team is not yet big enough to need extra leadership for now.

PS II: In case you're only interested in joining part-time, note: I wouldn't
find it acceptable if you join us to work remotely part-time while keeping
your full-time job. Part-time only works with your own side-projects, or other
additional part-time job (because resting is important).

------
apaugh
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | Salt Lake City, Utah | Onsite, Full-Time |
www.recursionpharma.com/careers

Meet us at Kafka Summit SF 2019 from Sept 30 - Oct 1. Our VP of Engineering
Ben Mabey and Director of Data Engineering Scott Nielsen will be presenting on
how we use Kafka Streams at Recursion. If you’d like to meet them feel free to
ping them directly!

We have raised over $200M to apply machine learning to one of the most unique
datasets in existence - over 12 billion images of cells under a huge number of
biological and chemical perturbations, generated in our own labs - in order to
find treatments for hundreds of diseases. Our long term mission is to decode
biology to radically improve lives - we want to understand biology so well
that we can fix most things that go wrong in our bodies. Among other awesome
folks, Yoshua Bengio is one of our advisors, and helps our ML team come up
with novel ways of tackling these problems. We’re looking for:

* Sr Data Scientists (SLC, UT): Looking for experienced Data Scientists both for our Innovation and Assay Development as well as Image Analysis and Quality teams. You’ll work with our data, biology , high throughput screening (HTS), and engineering teams to identify and answer questions in high-dimensional data.

* Sr Full Stack Software Developer (SLC, UT): Looking for experienced Full Stack Software Developers for our Accelerated Pharma and Experiment Design/Lifecycle teams. You’ll work closely with Biologists, Automation Scientists, and Data Scientists to build the infrastructure and applications needed to decode human biology and reinvent drug discovery.

* Software Engineering Manager (SLC, UT): Looking for an experienced Software Engineering Manager to join our team. You’ll lead and guide two of the most important aspects of our organization - our people and the definition/execution of our technical strategy.

* Machine Learning Scientist (Anywhere): Looking for a highly experienced senior/principal-level Machine Learning Scientist who wants a challenging problem, lots of rich data, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio background needed.

Additional roles we are hiring for: * Biologist, Computational Chemists,
Automation Engineer, and Drug Discovery experts.

[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)
for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 6 ski resorts. Great competitive pay,
health insurance, 401k, relocation assistance, equity, fully-paid gym
membership, complementary chef-prepared meals everyday, two one-week paid
company closures in addition to flexible, generous vacation, 70ft onsite rock
climbing wall, commuter benefits, a top-caliber team, and help make a
massively positive human impact. Happy to sponsor/extend visas.

Tech: Data Science: pydata stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn, matplotlib,
bokeh, tensorflow w/keras, etc), a cluster of GPUs for all your research ideas
Software Engineering: python, clojure[script], javascript, go, react.js,
kafka, kubernetes (GKE), GCE, AWS

Our team of 159 so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

~~~
data_dave
For anyone applying to the ML Engineer role. I applied and interviewed for the
ML Engineer position at Recursion a few months ago. The recruiter was very
responsive and professional. Interacting with the recruiter was the only
positive experience throughout the interview process. I interviewed with the
Vice President of Engineering and Data Science. One was somewhat interested in
my background/projects, the other became frustrated as the interview
progressed and ended the call after about 15 minutes. It was most likely
because my familiarity with TensorFlow Extended (TFX) was basic. I was very
disappointed because I really wanted to work at Recursion. I spent an enormous
amount of time studying for this interview. In the end, it took me a few days
to fully learn TFX, but Recursion is still looking for a ML Engineer two
months later.

Some advice for anyone applying to the ML Engineer position. The position
title is misleading. Recursion is looking for a _Senior_ ML Engineer. I met
all the listed requirements and have three years of experience working with
ML. That was not enough. Also, make sure to mention TensorFlow Extended (TFX).
I'm pretty sure if you spend a day or two studying TFX, you're considered a
_Senior_ and can land the ML Engineer job.

Best of luck.

------
eddiecalzone
Rally Health | Multiple openings | Multiple Locations | Full-time, ONSITE &
REMOTE | [https://grnh.se/3c0276841](https://grnh.se/3c0276841)

Multiple openings for back-end (Scala/Play, all levels welcome), front-end
(typical React stack, Android/iOS, etc), Security, Dev-ops (still a thing),
test automation, engineering managers, product managers, QA, Network Engineer,
many more.

Work from our offices in Chicago, DC, Denver, San Fran, L.A., Minneapolis, or
work remotely.

tl;dr: great people, great benefits, great mission, great technology in a
collaborative environment. There's also a nice referral bonus, so here's my
loaded URL :)

[https://grnh.se/3c0276841](https://grnh.se/3c0276841)

(Click [Browse Openings] at the bottom of the page)

______________

[BLURB]

Rally believes in putting health care in the hands of individuals with a
seamless experience, providing personalized, data-driven information and
recommendations that can help improve outcomes and decrease costs for
everyone. Rally’s Health Solutions help members set personalized daily goals,
gives recommendations, and incentivizes progress with rewards. Rally’s Care
Solutions make healthcare costs easy to understand and care easy to find. More
than 20 million consumers currently have access to the Rally platform through
payers such as UnitedHealthcare, BlueCross BlueShield of South Carolina, and
thousands of employer groups. Rallyers have dedicated themselves to
transforming the health care industry for the better.

------
KurtisL
Help shape a new machine learning solution category.

Built by experts for experts, SigOpt’s Optimization Solution is fundamentally
changing the way models are tuned and revolutionizing the way people build and
optimize Machine Learning (ML) models. With our solution customers are
building better ML models faster, achieving unprecedented performance across
business metrics, and realizing significant gains.

As a Product Manager you will be part of the larger product organization at
SigOpt, working closely with senior executives to develop business targets and
resource requirements, influencing our long-term technical and business
strategy. You will be responsible for understanding customer needs and
delivering strategic technical solutions while driving revenue growth and
competitive differentiation.

With your passion for AI/ML technology, strong business acumen and judgment,
and ability to define visionary products, you will help us hire a talented
team of PMs and ultimately enabling us to deliver innovative solutions
rapidly. So what are you waiting for? Come Join the ML revolution!

Responsibilities Lead Product Definition – Own and drive customer needs
definition, problem discovery, and solution validation. Execute Product
Planning and Development – Accelerate time to impact on new technologies
through experimentation, prototyping, and strong execution. Lead Product
Launch – Own product launch planning, positioning and identify and track key
success metrics for your products. Collaborate across the broader engineering,
marketing, sales, customer success, and research teams to define and launch
new products. Be Competitor savvy - Have a clear pulse on innovations across
the broader AI community and investigate competitive threats and define what
differentiates your Be Customer centric - Effectively and proactively
communicate with customers and build a trusted advisor relationship. Be an
excellent Communicator - Communicate product vision, strategy, goals and
progress. Be a spokesperson in conferences, customer and analysts briefings.

Requirements \- Experienced (3 to 5+ years) in product management, product
design, data science or engineering with a Bachelor's degree in Computer
Science, Information Systems, Data science, Product design or equivalent \-
Excellent written and verbal communications skills on technical topics \-
Proven analytical and quantitative skills \- Experience working with
customers, technical teams, and management to collect requirements, describe
software product features, and technical designs \- Passion for AI / ML
technologies and familiarity with the space

Pluses \- Experience in data collection, model building, testing and
validation \- Experience with or knowledge of modern machine learning
libraries, frameworks, and techniques (e.g., TensorFlow, PyTorch, Deep
Learning, Transfer Learning, Keras, NLP, feature engineering, automated
hyperparameter tuning, and conventional machine learning techniques)

------
nationalrobotic
National Robotics Engineering Center | Software, Computer Vision, Machine
Learning, Cloud | Pittsburgh, PA, USA | ONSITE | Full Time | H1-B VISA

[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html)

The National Robotics Engineering Center (NREC), a robotics research and
development powerhouse, is looking for experienced developers, especially in
embedded systems, robotics, perception, deep learning, data science, and AI.
For more than 21 years NREC has brought together a critical mass of software
and hardware engineers in order to take technology from the laboratory to the
real world. NREC maintains a diverse portfolio of projects, from Augmented
Reality driver assistance to full off-road autonomy and from advanced
teleoperation to full autonomous manipulation.

NREC is part of the Robotics Institute at Carnegie Mellon University, focused
on commercialization of robotic technologies, and employs over 150 people in
their off-campus facility. An NREC developer can go from developing mapping
for a mining robot operating in extreme environments
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html))
to developing hardware and controls for unique research vehicles
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU)).
Another may go from developing training products for humanitarian workers
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects/sweep-monitoring.html)) on to assistive technologies that make work
easier for farmers around the world
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-
agri...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-agriculture-
projects/active-fill-control.html)).

C++ and Python software engineers -
[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-software-
engineer...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-software-
engineer.html)

Cloud/ML Systems/Data engineers - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/data-
engineer-machine-le...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/data-engineer-
machine-learning-infrastructure-engineer.html)

Computer Vision engineers - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/robotics-
developer-compu...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/robotics-developer-
computer-vision.html)

ML/AI Engineering - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-machine-
learning-...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-machine-learning-
engineer-developer.html)

If you have questions or are interested in any positions in robotics, please
contact Christine DeCarolis ( cdecarolis@nrec.ri.cmu.edu ). In your
communication, please mention hacker news.

------
NewsNow
Designer/Developer | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time, permanent Web
Developers / Full Stack Developers / News Algorithm Developers / Back End
Software Engineers | NewsNow.co.uk | 100% remote (UK residents only) | Full-
time, permanent

We are a top ten UK media publisher, with a website loved by millions: a
technology company at heart with industry-leading success metrics propelled by
a highly experienced multi-disciplinary engineering team that can afford to
run lean. Which means today, we offer all the excitement and agility of a
start-up, but with the stability and benefits of an established business —
we’re still a company where everyone gets to make a massive impact!

Our mission: to democratise and disrupt the market for news. Today, we have
major plans for growth, both here in the UK and abroad, and to create even
more social capital out of what has been an extremely successful platform:
through increased editorial direction, curating credible but independent
journalism, as well as through computational approaches to identifying the
best news to show our users.

We currently have these opportunities:

\- As a /Designer/Developer/, you’ll be responsible for designing all aspects
of the website UI and brand, and work closely with Head of Digital Product and
senior management on the biggest redesign of our homepage in 20 years. You
will be working with Adobe Creative Suite, JavaScript/Node/React, CSS3/SASS,
HTML5, Responsive Web Design, progressive enhancement and feature detection.

\- As a /Fully Remote Web Developer/, you’ll write the logic that drives the
UI, and integrate new UI with back-end data. You’ll also work on a wide array
of other UI/UX, SEO, and content integration challenges.

\- As a /Fully Remote Full Stack Developer/, you’ll be expected to contribute
authoritatively towards product development projects throughout the entire
software stack: from database and infrastructure installation and
configuration, through writing business logic and prototyping website
presentation, to developing our bespoke programmatic advertising technologies.

\- As a /Fully Remote News Algorithm Developer/, you’ll develop automated
curation algorithms that will produce the content for a new homepage format.

\- As a /Fully Remote Back End Software Engineer/, your projects will largely
be server-side. You will bring a sophisticated approach to problem solving,
finding ways to achieve objectives while addressing scalability challenges and
security concerns.

All London positions are based at our centrally-located head office. All fully
remote roles are open to UK residents only.

If you think you’re a fit for any of these roles, please apply online.
[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
codemonkey2019
ColibriGroup | Software Engineer | REMOTE (USA / Mexico)

Colibri Group is a family of brands (McKissock, Elite, Advance Healthcare,
Western Healthcare, Real Estate Express, Superior School of Real Estate,
Allied Schools, The Institute for Luxury Home Marketing, XCEL Testing
Solution, and Securities Training Corporation) that provide learning solutions
for licensed professionals in over 20 fields, including real estate, property
appraisal, engineering, nursing, social work, massage therapy and cosmetology.
Our companies are taking mandated professional education to the next level as
we produce tools, courses, and job aides that help customers achieve more in
their days and their careers. We help professionals become licensed, stay
licensed and gain the skills to perform at the top of their fields.

Essential Skillset: TypeScript, Angular 6+, Unit Testing (Jasmine/Karma),
Experience consuming APIs. Git Nice to have: Knowledge of relational databases
and SQL .NET / C#

What You’ll Do: As a Software Engineer, you’ll play a key role in building and
testing new features and frameworks for supporting an ecosystem of common web
applications used by many subsidiaries within the Colibri Group family of
companies. You’ll work as a member of the technology team to collaborate with
UX, product management, QA and other software engineers to define new
features, estimate and implement them. Your main duties will start within the
TypeScript/Angular framework, which will be consuming a .NET API, which you
will have the opportunity to work on as well. In addition to creating tests
with Jasmine/Karma and completing peer reviewed pull request into our
production environment.

Responsibilities: We practice continuous delivery and work in an agile
environment. You'll design and implement critical elements of architecture and
application components for common offerings. The ideal applicant pays close
attention to detail, is inquisitive, able to be self-directed while open to
collaboration. We follow an unapologetic “no ego” release process where fellow
engineers input opinions and suggestions on the code you would like to release
to production, thereby attempting to ensure the highest quality code is
released. You’ll be working on a team that owns the code from development
through release into production, for multiple applications, deploying a DevOps
model of complete ownership.

A bit more about the position: The position will involve support of several of
our web applications. Foremost among these would be the customer dashboard.
Our dashboard is setup to serve our different subsidiary companies with the
same set of code. It is angular, with a dash of ionic (which we have been
slowly moving away from while staying committed to angular.) The dashboard is
actively developed with 11,000 commits over the last two years. As a developer
on the membership/mobile team we are concentrating on improving our customers
membership experience by adding and improving features to the dashboard. Other
applications you will have the opportunity to interact with are a c#.net api
application, a .net student course runner application as well as older .net
internal applications.

We run in an agile pattern with two week sprints, story point estimating,
daily zoom standups, and sprint retrospectives. Our sprint planning meetings
typical have developers discussing what the highest priority is with direction
from the product owner and divvying up the sprint work as the developers see
fit. The position is 100% remote, with the occasional in person all
engineering meetings which occur for a few days every year or two. We have
typically had new developers on the team spend a sprint working on improving
test coverage as it allows them to get into the code and understand the code
base.

Interested in this job? Please apply here:
[https://www.colibrigroup.com/about-
us/careers/](https://www.colibrigroup.com/about-us/careers/)

------
jenks
15Five Inc. | Senior Frontend, Python, DevOps, Scrum + more | FULL-TIME REMOTE

15Five ([https://15five.com](https://15five.com)) is a rapidly growing San
Francisco based SaaS company that helps businesses create a culture of
feedback, track objectives, and provide leadership with visibility into all
levels of their organizations. We envision a world where every employee has
the opportunity to be engaged in something meaningful, while working alongside
people they deeply trust and respect to achieve a common and inspiring vision.
In this world, work not only calls out everyone’s individual greatness, but
leads to creating high performing companies where everybody wins. At 15Five,
we’re building that kind of company, which is why we were selected by Inc.
Magazine as one of the Best Places to Work, and we’re looking for exceptional,
like-minded individuals to join our team.

Life’s too short to build an average product. We strive for greatness in
everything we create—from launching new features to fixing the smallest bug.
We care deeply about the quality of what we put out into the world, and ensure
15Five delivers a positive experience with every customer touchpoint and
interaction. Do you also believe in creating a phenomenal product that makes a
difference?

More job details and to apply:

Frontend Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/87e81f76-7785-4bef-a005-c8ae3d6...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/87e81f76-7785-4bef-a005-c8ae3d6796b5?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

Python Django Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/b6e90d36-36b5-4062-b9cb-d5af468...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/b6e90d36-36b5-4062-b9cb-d5af4687e2d3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

Agile Coach -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/7b3115f0-3d19-4eca-81f7-196902f...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/7b3115f0-3d19-4eca-81f7-196902f6e52b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

QA Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/e400d214-e5d5-47e7-813d-e02fc62...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/e400d214-e5d5-47e7-813d-e02fc62d81a9?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

DevOps Manager -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/70310555-fff8-4a4f-a033-5ca82ce...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/70310555-fff8-4a4f-a033-5ca82ceef1a3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

Our headquarters are in San Francisco and we have hubs in New York and Raleigh
(NC). Our remote team is spread throughout the US, Portugal, Holland, Poland,
Ukraine, Hungary, or wherever they may be at the moment. Due to practical
reasons you should be somewhere between UTC-7 and UTC+2. To learn more about
us, check out our values [https://www.15five.com/core-
values/](https://www.15five.com/core-values/).

------
NCCGROUP
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and IG) - Atlanta,
Austin, Boston, Chicago, Houston, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, Sunnyvale,
and Waterloo, ON NCC Group is growing rapidly in North America and is adding
some incredible opportunities to keep pace. What does NCC do, exactly?
Penetration testing, security analysis, DFIR, and cutting-edge research into
current technologies and attacks (breaking things). You spend most of your day
thinking about security systems and how they can break. You get to be creative
and have a lot of freedom to be clever while learning new technologies at a
very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long and in a year you will
be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks. Your work will typically
initiate person-months of security improvements in products millions of people
use.You will have enormous impact in making the software and products people
use safer! All of our consultants are also security researchers, with
dedicated research time. Not too shabby! Examples of some of our current
openings include:

* Our Waterloo (ON) office is hiring Principal Security Consultants ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/principal-security-consultant/)) as well as experience pentesters.

* We are looking for experienced MVSS hires in Austin, Chicago, NYC, and SF. ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/technical-account-manager/))

* Experienced, seasoned pentesters ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/security-consultant/)).

* Technical Account Managers for our MVSS team in Chicago or NYC ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/technical-project-manager/))

If you want to learn more about us and our open positions check out our:

Blog ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/b...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/blog/)) Cryptopals ([https://cryptopals.com/](https://cryptopals.com/))
Microcorruption
([https://microcorruption.com/login](https://microcorruption.com/login)) If
you're ready to apply, contact us at [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacancies/) or reach out directly at na-cv@nccgroup.com.
We'd love to hear from you! NCC Recruiting Team

------
thomaspun
GoodNotes | Hong Kong | Onsite |
[https://www.goodnotes.com](https://www.goodnotes.com)

GoodNotes turns your iPad into digital paper. It was created from our
founder's frustration of taking readable and reusable handwritten notes on his
first iPad. We have since grown to one of the top paid iOS apps worldwide. Our
vision is to be the smart digital paper where people think, study, and work.
Short term goal is to make GoodNotes smarter and more accessible on other
platforms.

* We are looking for talents to bring our popular iOS application to other platform like web, Android and Windows. We need help on building out the backend infrastructure and cross platform development strategy.

* We are psyched about the future of computing: touchscreen + keyboard + pen

* We sponsor work visa. Come work in Hong Kong, one of the best cities in Asia

* You will be working with makers. Every member on the team has shipped their own products outside of work.

* We are bootstrapped from day one and we treat our team well. Check out our benefits on our page.

* We have excellent work-life balance because we trust who we hire. Optional work-from-home Thursday and Friday.

* We are a fun team: Tuesday Lunch Jam, Wednesday GamesNight, Annual all-expenses-paid Offsite Trip.

* We are frequently featured by Apple. Check us out on Apple current iPad Mini and Pencil page: [https://www.apple.com/ipad-mini/](https://www.apple.com/ipad-mini/) and [https://www.apple.com/apple-pencil/](https://www.apple.com/apple-pencil/)

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/goodnotes](https://www.keyvalues.com/goodnotes) and
our career page:
[https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/](https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/)

Our open positions:

* Senior Software Engineer, Backend: [https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/15bffbda-6380-4010-9c24-0ff1...](https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/15bffbda-6380-4010-9c24-0ff14bd2ade6)

* Senior Software Engineer, Web Frontend: [https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/8d3a129f-ecd0-4554-94fc-9a6c...](https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/8d3a129f-ecd0-4554-94fc-9a6c82389a66)

* Senior Software Engineer, iOS: [https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/d4a40a3e-f29d-443c-b580-e56f...](https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/d4a40a3e-f29d-443c-b580-e56f4261652d)

* Senior Software Engineer, Machine Learning: [https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/604496dd-f140-498d-901f-2ef9...](https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/604496dd-f140-498d-901f-2ef991d8c6db)

* Senior Digital Product Designer: [https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/5da4edcd-1961-4e4e-b537-7572...](https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/5da4edcd-1961-4e4e-b537-7572a387d526)

* Senior Quality Assurance Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/89f7c253-bbff-4936-bde9-7ff3...](https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/89f7c253-bbff-4936-bde9-7ff3cde091db)

* Customer Support Specialist: [https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/f7f798c8-e791-4f1b-8fab-175c...](https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/f7f798c8-e791-4f1b-8fab-175cbe1af8f6)

------
JackC
Harvard Library Innovation Lab | Web Developer | Cambridge, MA | Onsite, Full-
time

The Harvard Library Innovation Lab is hiring a lead developer for
opencasebook.org, our free, Creative-Commons-licensed legal textbook
publishing platform.

About the project: opencasebook.org democratizes access to legal education by
replacing $200 textbooks with free, forkable, digital or print-on-demand
alternatives. We’re used in law classes at Harvard Law School and elsewhere;
our website and code are open and available to anyone in the world. We’ve
saved students over $1 million in textbook costs and have the potential for
orders of magnitude more.

About the team: LIL is a group of ~10 developers/designers/lawyers/librarians
building projects for systemic change, based out of the Harvard Law School
Library. Our other projects include case.law, an open database of 360 years of
precedential American caselaw; perma.cc, which fights link rot in court
decisions and law review articles; and the Nuremberg Project, digitizing one
of only two copies of the full evidence record from the WW2 Nuremberg trials.
We’ve done side projects on distributed encryption, crowd-sourced fair use
advice, interactive art installations, and more.

About you: this is a great fit for a more experienced developer (like me!) who
is looking for a low-stress job with high social impact and great
opportunities for personal growth. We use Django and Vue, so you should either
have experience with those or with getting up to speed on new things. We are a
very small team, so you should be prepared to contribute across the stack and
to be very self-directed about what you work on day to day.

Personal opportunities: Another programmer here recently described this as the
“most human” place she ever worked, and I feel the same way — we’re a small
group from a lot of different backgrounds with wide scope to do creative work,
so we place a lot of emphasis on making sure everyone has what they need while
they’re working here. We each have real support to pursue experiments drawing
on our own experience and enthusiasm, whether that’s exploring side projects,
taking classes at Harvard, teaching classes at Harvard, making art projects,
organizing conferences, advocacy, etc. Many of us have done more than one of
these, and we’re serious about maintaining both a work/life balance and an
exploration/exploitation balance within our work.

Job page with application link at the bottom:
[https://lil.law.harvard.edu/collaborate/2019/h2o-developer/](https://lil.law.harvard.edu/collaborate/2019/h2o-developer/)

—

(This is a weird one! There aren't many programming jobs, even academic jobs,
that pay a steady salary to creatively pursue social impact with a broad,
self-directed scope like this. It's an awesome job for the right person --
please pass it along if you think you know that person!)

------
akyaky
LightStep | SF or Remote | [https://lightstep.com](https://lightstep.com)

LightStep builds observability tools for proactively monitoring software in
today's microservices-driven world. We write for other engineering teams, and
are the only company that develops observability tools at the scale and
complexity that enterprises need them. We're especially looking for people-
minded engineers who are excited about shipping useful, meaningful products
for the developer community.

To learn more about whether this is the right place for you, read our Key
Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/lightstep](https://www.keyvalues.com/lightstep)

You can also check out some recent blog posts, tech talks, and demo: * Play
with our product for free!
[https://lightstep.com/play/](https://lightstep.com/play/)

* "How we write code at LightStep" [https://lightstep.com/blog/how-we-write-code-at-lightstep-la...](https://lightstep.com/blog/how-we-write-code-at-lightstep-lab-notebooks/)

* "Trace driven development" [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU-fTr-udZg&t=4s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU-fTr-udZg&t=4s)

Select open positions:

* All Roles: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep?gh_src=8d0d8b781](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep?gh_src=8d0d8b781)

* Engineering Manager (SF) - high priority: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/924680?t=8d0d8b7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/924680?t=8d0d8b781)

* Software Engineer (remote friendly): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/873368?t=8d0d8b7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/873368?t=8d0d8b781)

* Software and Reliability Engineer (SRE) / DevOps (remote friendly): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/882411?t=8d0d8b7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/882411?t=8d0d8b781)

* Technical Account Manager (SF, NYC): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/965953?t=8d0d8b7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/965953?t=8d0d8b781)

We are not able to sponsor new H1B visas at this time.

Tech Stack: d3.js/React/Redux single page webapp, Go backend

Email austen[at]lightstep[dot]com for inquiries.

------
sqspml
Squarespace | Senior Machine Learning Engineer | Onsite | New York City (West
Village area)

Apply here!
[https://www.squarespace.com/careers/jobs/77247](https://www.squarespace.com/careers/jobs/77247)

The Squarespace Machine Learning team is growing! We source projects from all
over the company, ranging from direct integrations of NLP & computer vision
into our products to behind-the-scenes services that improve efficiency in our
customer help center. Our team prizes stakeholder-focused development of
research and project deliverables while also taking time out for reading
groups, conference attendance and Hack Week projects that pursue educational
and research goals.

The ML team uses a Python-focused development stack with all the usual ML and
data processing libraries. We have a framework for rapidly deploying our
models behind lightweight Flask web applications in a managed Kubernetes
environment and to thrive in our team you should enjoy the full range of
backend engineering tasks that go along with this. You won't be developing ML
models in isolation, but instead demonstrating leadership and ownership over
deployment strategies, architecture choices to solve cold-start problems,
defining observability and monitoring strategies and working with stakeholders
to define validation metrics that don't merely represent statistical
considerations like overfitting or precision & recall but go further to
develop holistic understanding of model success in a broader product
development context.

We are seeking a senior machine learning engineer with a highly developed
skill set in software engineering, architectural design and experience
mentoring junior engineers and collaborating with multiple stakeholders to
deliver projects. You should be skilled in the application of machine learning
both on the statistics side and the backend engineering side and comfortable
moving between the two sets of responsibilities as the situation demands. We
welcome applicants with experience in any variety of machine learning or
applied statistics context (e.g. quant finance, time series analysis, audio
processing, etc.), though the candidate should show an enthusiasm for
information retrieval, search and recommendation, and computer vision models
because these are at the forefront of what we do.

Squarespace offers highly competitive compensation and exceptional benefits &
work life balance. In this role you can also expect a high degree of autonomy
to help lead choices in ML technology investment and data set curation to set
up Squarespace for future success. If this challenge sounds interesting to
you, we'd love to hear from you so please apply! Feel free to use the cover
letter space to let us know you found us via Hacker News!

[https://www.squarespace.com/careers/jobs/77247](https://www.squarespace.com/careers/jobs/77247)

------
nicolecantcode
ActZero | Seattle, WA and Toronto, ON | ONSITE |
[http://actzero.ai](http://actzero.ai)

ActZero is revolutionizing the Managed Security Services industry by building
a unified, AI-driven security platform that gives users more precise and
faster protection at a fraction of the cost of traditional approaches. In many
ways, we're an atypical startup: yes, we're less than a year old with many
opportunities for massive technical impact, but we have secure funding for
years, clear product market fit, and are a Series B stage business. We also
compensate people as such.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/actzero](https://www.keyvalues.com/actzero)

Our open positions:

Seattle, WA

* Director, Data Platform Engineering: [https://actzero-ai.breezy.hr/p/06a7f0dddcb3-director-data-pl...](https://actzero-ai.breezy.hr/p/06a7f0dddcb3-director-data-platform-engineering?source=keyvalues)

* Head of Data Science: [https://actzero-ai.breezy.hr/p/c50427a1b3f6-head-of-data-sci...](https://actzero-ai.breezy.hr/p/c50427a1b3f6-head-of-data-science?source=keyvalues)

* Head of Security Engineering: [https://actzero-ai.breezy.hr/p/d5a7c1ce8420-head-of-security...](https://actzero-ai.breezy.hr/p/d5a7c1ce8420-head-of-security-engineering?source=keyvalues)

* Machine Learning Engineer: [https://actzero-ai.breezy.hr/p/b0441e383e17-machine-learning...](https://actzero-ai.breezy.hr/p/b0441e383e17-machine-learning-engineer?source=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer, Data Platform: [https://actzero-ai.breezy.hr/p/0226630bf0c5-software-enginee...](https://actzero-ai.breezy.hr/p/0226630bf0c5-software-engineer-data-platform?source=keyvalues)

Toronto, ON

* Full-Stack Engineer, Security Platform: [https://actzero-ai.breezy.hr/p/5bc706a7a0e4-full-stack-engin...](https://actzero-ai.breezy.hr/p/5bc706a7a0e4-full-stack-engineer-security-platform?source=keyvalues)

* Web Developer, Security Platform: [https://actzero-ai.breezy.hr/p/a17fc61e5cc8-web-developer-se...](https://actzero-ai.breezy.hr/p/a17fc61e5cc8-web-developer-security-platform?source=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: AWS, Python, GoLang, Cloud9, GitHub, ELK, Cloudera

------
KnownSubset
Tanium's product is basically computer security & management software for
government and large enterprises. It's orders of magnitude faster than most
competition, and customers love it. Fortune called us the "Usain Bolt of
cyber­security" [1], and Forbes put us at #4 on the Cloud 100 list [2].

The former CIO of the US Air Force, said that Tanium is "game-changing ...
allowing a tremendous amount of automation and reduced workloads for our
network operations people significantly, meaning things that used to take them
months is now down to seconds, or minutes." [3] The USAF used Tanium to patch
all of their systems for WannaCry in 41 minutes and consider any system
without our software as "high risk". [4]

Fortune ranked us as one of the best medium-sized places to work [5] [6].

Benefits include healthcare, 401k match, self-directed/unlimited vacation time
(most folks take 4-5 weeks), paid time off for volunteering, parental leave,
fertility/adoption benefits, and more.

Compensation is near FAANG levels with strong base pay, large annual bonuses,
and equity in the form of RSUs. The recruiting team can share more details
there.

We get everyone together 2-3 times a year, and most teams do zoom calls for
standup 2-3 times a week.

We have roles open in Engineering, Technical Account Management, Security,
Sales, Legal, Marketing, Finance, HR, Accounting, and more. I called out a few
interesting positions below.

Feel free to ask me about anything, reply here or email nathan.dauber@[company
site].

\--

Senior Software Engineer - The core is mostly C++, and then JavaScript for the
modules and admin interface (AngularJS/React/Node.js, with work in progress to
switch to React). There's also growing amounts of Python, particularly for
endpoint scripting, and a tiny bit of Rust. On site or US Remote (pick the
closest one) - RTP: [https://grnh.se/bf83f3ab1](https://grnh.se/bf83f3ab1) |
SF: [https://grnh.se/31f653fb1](https://grnh.se/31f653fb1)

\--

Enterprise Services Engineer - This is a new role in response to customer
demand, where we're managing Tanium software directly for customers instead of
only training and advising their employees.

Additional roles open in US Remote or on site in Fort Belvoir, Quantico,
Washington D.C., or Reston:

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Enterprise%20...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Enterprise%20Services&gh_src=fb638b3f1#openings)

\--

Associate/Director of Technical Account Management - The TAM organization is
central to our company, and doesn't have any real parallels that I'm aware of.
As a TAM, you'd be expected to set up a home lab with a network of machines
(or VMs) running our software, and you'd be primarily responsible for advising
2~5 customers on how best to use Tanium. However, TAMs come from all kinds of
backgrounds including sysadmin, devops, or security, and really work together
as a team to support each other and meet the needs of each customer.

Remote or on site worldwide
[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20A...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20Account%20Management&gh_src=3790b4711#jobs)
Other Roles: Security Engineer (US Remote):
[https://grnh.se/54bf71f91](https://grnh.se/54bf71f91) Lots more:
[https://grnh.se/92be1afc1](https://grnh.se/92be1afc1)

[1]: [http://fortune.com/most-important-private-
companies/tanium-2...](http://fortune.com/most-important-private-
companies/tanium-24/)

[2]:
[https://www.forbes.com/companies/tanium/#3bbe09173eea](https://www.forbes.com/companies/tanium/#3bbe09173eea)

[3]: [https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-
much...](https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-much-
prominent-prepares-retire/)

[4]: [https://federalnewsnetwork.com/dod-reporters-notebook-
jared-...](https://federalnewsnetwork.com/dod-reporters-notebook-jared-
serbu/2018/12/air-force-to-release-new-fast-track-cyber-approval-process/)

[5]: [http://fortune.com/best-medium-
workplaces/tanium-55/](http://fortune.com/best-medium-workplaces/tanium-55/)

[6]:
[http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/tanium](http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/tanium)

------
jgrasso
Rover.com | Software Engineers + Management | Seattle, WA | Full Time | Onsite
| www.rover.com/careers/engineering/

Two sided marketplace connecting pet sitters to pet owners.

Data Engineering Manager -
[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/9d71a34e-d915-4a18-a85c-43aa65b1...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/9d71a34e-d915-4a18-a85c-43aa65b13b66?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews%20-%20Who%27s%20Hiring%3F)

Director of Engineering, Infrastructure -
[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/c85f83ea-3d40-4422-9aa8-9898753f...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/c85f83ea-3d40-4422-9aa8-9898753f0436?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews%20-%20Who%27s%20Hiring%3F)

Engineering Manager - On-Demand Services -
[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/40e8fb6a-2d8c-4a1a-9e81-041f4d95...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/40e8fb6a-2d8c-4a1a-9e81-041f4d959605?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews%20-%20Who%27s%20Hiring%3F)

Security Engineer (DART) -
[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/7dac44ee-9352-4187-876a-a11c692e...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/7dac44ee-9352-4187-876a-a11c692e4e98?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews%20-%20Who%27s%20Hiring%3F)

Senior Engineering Manager - Application Architecture -
[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/454ac86d-1a12-48de-8713-06dec441...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/454ac86d-1a12-48de-8713-06dec4412ab0?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews%20-%20Who%27s%20Hiring%3F)

VP of Engineering, Product Development -
[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/69c84056-53bb-42c9-9a8e-04da2c3f...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/69c84056-53bb-42c9-9a8e-04da2c3f7376?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews%20-%20Who%27s%20Hiring%3F)

Senior Software Engineer - Developer Productivity -
[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/c7ed981a-4a97-4387-b6bd-87fa557c...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/c7ed981a-4a97-4387-b6bd-87fa557cdbe1?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews%20-%20Who%27s%20Hiring%3F)

Senior Software Engineer - Android -
[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/cf220100-5b56-4b76-b6ed-a3d6f33c...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/cf220100-5b56-4b76-b6ed-a3d6f33cabcc?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews%20-%20Who%27s%20Hiring%3F)

Senior Software Engineer - iOS -
[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/4e4eb603-835d-4bcd-81a8-00cdb607...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/4e4eb603-835d-4bcd-81a8-00cdb607891a?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews%20-%20Who%27s%20Hiring%3F)

Senior Software Engineer - Infrastructure -
[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/7a7a5070-8a00-4b4d-b68b-82c142e8...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/7a7a5070-8a00-4b4d-b68b-82c142e85c22?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews%20-%20Who%27s%20Hiring%3F)

Senior Software Engineer - Global Payments -
[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/30a47e4e-adf0-4373-bc5e-e5e9db1c...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/30a47e4e-adf0-4373-bc5e-e5e9db1cd100?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews%20-%20Who%27s%20Hiring%3F)

Senior Software Engineer - Marketplace Transformation -
[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/72ff85a4-cb25-4428-8d73-5b5f559f...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/72ff85a4-cb25-4428-8d73-5b5f559fffa0?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews%20-%20Who%27s%20Hiring%3F)

------
STTali
Sensor Tower | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite | Minsk, Belarus | Full-
Time, Remote | [https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com) | VISA

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for everyone involved in the mobile
ecosystem. Whether you’re a mobile app developer, a financial institution
performing mobile market research, or a large brand thinking about your mobile
initiatives, we provide your one-stop shop for due diligence.

Mobile app revenue grew by 27.8% from H1 2017 ($26.9B) to H1 2018 ($34.4B)[0]
- and we’re excited to continue in our mission: to be the trusted source of
mobile insights.

Learn more about who we are and what life is like at Sensor Tower by reading
our Key Values profile: [https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-
tower](https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-tower)

Our open positions: * DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/587358a3-a2ef-4f50-8781-97...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/587358a3-a2ef-4f50-8781-97600be3728e)

* Project Manager - Mobile App Growth: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7b7a1a8c-2893-414c-878c-cf...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7b7a1a8c-2893-414c-878c-cff07fc6cdd4)

* Technical Product Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d55ac1e9-a7d2-479d-949d-c9...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d55ac1e9-a7d2-479d-949d-c93cb9a25811?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Test Automation Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d8e282b5-861a-4495-a951-00...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d8e282b5-861a-4495-a951-00acaef2cc35?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Data Scientist: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99dc9009180b?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Full-Stack Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84d8129b9545?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

We use Rails, MongoDB, Knockout, and Go.

If you're interested or have questions, email: recruiting [at] sensortower
[dot] com

[0] [https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/03/app-revenue-
tops-39-billio...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/03/app-revenue-
tops-39-billion-in-first-half-of-2019-up-15-from-first-half-of-last-year/)

------
avocadomash67
Hipcamp | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.hipcamp.com](https://www.hipcamp.com)

Hipcamp makes it easy to list, discover, and book campgrounds and
accommodations on private and public land. Whether you’re looking for a scenic
spot to pitch your tent or planning a nature-filled getaway, Hipcamp is your
go-to guide to getting outside. We believe that spending time in nature is
essential to a happy and healthy life, and we’re deeply proud that we’re
making nature more accessible, providing income to support the protection of
private land, and creating community across the urban-rural divide.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/hipcamp](https://www.keyvalues.com/hipcamp)

Our open positions:

* Data Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/584e582b-ade6-4840-a44d-8c23f5...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/584e582b-ade6-4840-a44d-8c23f5e8d717?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Full Stack Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/f1612b67-2712-46c3-81b6-4ca411...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/f1612b67-2712-46c3-81b6-4ca4118e4040?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Growth Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/58b3ca87-4023-4e2b-8262-ae23cd...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/58b3ca87-4023-4e2b-8262-ae23cd97f999?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Head of Engineering: [https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/699d44e1-eece-4b85-8532-942334...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/699d44e1-eece-4b85-8532-942334e1706e?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Payments Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/9d7c8b7d-1f71-4d59-8de2-553c22...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/9d7c8b7d-1f71-4d59-8de2-553c22b66613?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* React Native Developer: [https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/541611f2-88b2-4ae3-bedd-ae05f9...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/541611f2-88b2-4ae3-bedd-ae05f980d972?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/257b07a0-f84d-4afd-a535-ec763e...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/257b07a0-f84d-4afd-a535-ec763e3ccbe7?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, React, Redux, React Native, Backbone, Apollo,
GraphQL, Redis, ElasticSearch, Postgres, Heroku, Airflow, Python 3

------
TaekLD
LaunchDarkly | Oakland, CA / Dublin, Ireland | Onsite |
[https://launchdarkly.com](https://launchdarkly.com)

LaunchDarkly is a Feature Management Platform that serves hundreds of billions
feature flags daily to help software teams build better software, faster.
Feature flagging is an industry best practice of wrapping a new or risky
section of code or infrastructure change with a flag. Each flag can easily be
turned off independent of code deployment (aka ”dark launching”).

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/launchdarkly](https://www.keyvalues.com/launchdarkly)

Our open positions:

* DevOps Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/aa5b3b23-5f10-4682-83c0-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/aa5b3b23-5f10-4682-83c0-79be5aec0114?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* DevOps Engineer (Ireland): [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/3f6b4d1b-fbfa-4da5-b0b6-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/3f6b4d1b-fbfa-4da5-b0b6-45646fb43834?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Distributed Systems Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/7c2a0f73-c630-4baa-804f-a...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/7c2a0f73-c630-4baa-804f-af1568cd6595?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Mobile SDK Developer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/41e8881f-0d83-4175-bf7c-2...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/41e8881f-0d83-4175-bf7c-260534d7c61f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* SDK Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/c39b6015-99a4-495a-abcc-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/c39b6015-99a4-495a-abcc-bcd7548138c1?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Site Reliability Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/6d38cfb7-b149-4e78-80e0-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/6d38cfb7-b149-4e78-80e0-b5950aea5f90?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Software Engineer, Backend: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/f8842ab1-481a-4f6e-862c-1...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/f8842ab1-481a-4f6e-862c-1098aba5a113?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Software Engineer, Frontend: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/448af03f-706a-4c10-804a-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/448af03f-706a-4c10-804a-4d7bb4684c69?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Data Engineer Team Lead: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/b74294b5-15d3-43ea-9a9b-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/b74294b5-15d3-43ea-9a9b-444fe6634315?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Product Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/b554c0ae-b94b-4fca-a775-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/b554c0ae-b94b-4fca-a775-73c5f57a993a?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Golang, React, Redux, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, Redis, HAProxy,
NATS, Kafka, Redis, and Cassandra

------
59243
Expensify | Full-Stack, PHP, Java, C++, iOS, Android, and/or Infrastructure
Engineer | San Francisco, Portland, Michigan, London | REMOTE, VISA welcome |
Full-time | we.are.expensify.com | $135K+

Expensify is the most widely used expense management system in the world, with
millions of users and more customers than the rest of the industry combined,
processing billions of real dollars annually. Expensify has ~130 employees, is
self-managed (no VC control), is extremely profitable, and is working to buy
back all shares to become 100% employee owned, intending to create liquidity
through internal buyback programs and eventual dividends. As an equal member
of the team:

    
    
      - Your voice will carry weight on day one.
      - Your responsibilities will increase quickly and without limit, as there is virtually no formal management structure to constrain your growth.
      - You will work on every part of the codebase, without being constrained to any team, layer, or platform.
      - You will receive a fair, proactive raise bi-annually, without you needing to ask.  
      - You will have the option (not required) to travel with the team domestically and internationally multiple times a year -- spouses and kids welcome (and paid for).  
      - You will be provided the best equipment, a personal mentor committed to your success, tools to encourage a healthy work/life balance, and a workplace that is safe, respectful, collaborative, and inspiring.
      - You will be truly welcome regardless of age, race, gender, orientation, or other affiliation.
    

Some of the cool things we're working on:

    
    
      - Concierge, a “supervised learning” AI-powered customer support platform
      - BedrockDB.com, an open-source, blockchain-based SQL database atop SQLite
      - SmartScan, an OCR/human receipt transcription service
      - Next day ACH processing many millions of dollars daily
      - Scaling realtime search across 30 days (16TB) of system logs
      - Cutting edge web/mobile technologies and so much more!
    

We are very proud of the team we have built, and would love to have you join
our large extended family around the world. We are happy to sponsor visas and
greencards as needed. All we ask in return is that you get shit done, without
ruining it for everyone else:
[https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-
done/](https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-done/) To apply,
just email answers to the following questions to jobs@expensify.com (no resume
needed):

    
    
      [1] What's the URL of your website? If you don't have one, why not?
      [2] Tell us about what it is you do (programming, systems engineering, sales, etc.), when you started, and what you've done between then and now.
      [3] What do you want to do with the rest of your life, and how is Expensify a step toward your long-term goals?
      [4] How did you hear about us? A job posting? Chalk on a sidewalk? From a friend? Let us know where you saw this opening.
    

Please visit [https://we.are.expensify.com](https://we.are.expensify.com), and
we can’t wait to meet you soon!

~~~
mindB
is "Michigan" supposed to be Melbourne? Can't find any mention of Michigan on
your website...

------
yntema
Branch | Redwood City, CA or Seattle, WA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://branch.io](https://branch.io)

At Branch, we’re transforming how brands and users interact across digital
platforms. Our mobile marketing and deep linking solutions are trusted to
deliver seamless experiences that increase ROI, decrease wasted spend, and
eliminate siloed attribution. By integrating Branch technology into core
marketing channels including apps, web, email, social media, search, and paid
ads, leading brands are driving higher-value conversions than ever before.

We have engineering offices in both Seattle, WA and Redwood City, CA, plus
additional offices around the globe. Branch has raised more than $330M from
investors such as NEA, Founders Fund and Playground Ventures. We power mobile
links, attribution, and measurement for more than 3 billion monthly users and
over 50,000 apps, including Airbnb, Ticketmaster, Reddit, Buzzfeed, Twitch,
OfferUp, Poshmark, and many more, and are working on exciting new ways to
improve discovery in the mobile ecosystem.

Our open positions:

* Sr Software Engineer - Full Stack: [https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1841921](https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1841921)

* Software Engineer - Full Stack: [https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=75464](https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=75464)

* Sr Software Engineer: [https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1871329](https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1871329)

* Engineering Manager: [https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1866514](https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1866514)

* Application Security Engineer: [https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1843482](https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1843482)

* Cloud Systems Engineer: [https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1879187](https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1879187)

* Sr Data Quality Engineer: [https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1875520](https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1875520)

* Senior Data Scientist, Search: [https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1669263](https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1669263)

* Sr Software Engineer, Search: [https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1875500](https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1875500)

* IT Network Engineer: [https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1843720](https://branch.io/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1843720)

Tech Stack: React, Redux, Node, Java, Postgres, Kafka, Druid, Spark, Flink,
Kubernetes, AWS

------
perrylouniverse
Adacado | Front-End/UX Developer | Full-time onsite | Vancouver |
[https://www.adacado.com](https://www.adacado.com)

You have over 4 years of web application design and coding expertise, and want
to do more innovative front-end development in unorthodox ways.

Adacado is looking for expert front-end developers with proven coding and UX
design skills. You have the perfect balance of left and right brain, with an
eye for great dynamic industrial style and the mind to implement the complex
logic to drive it. HTML/CSS/ES6 are second-nature to you, you are equally
comfortable with CSS keyframes and HTML Canvas as well as Javascript
asynchronous functions and DOM manipulation.

You are very adaptable, and know that there is no single way or right way to
develop. You understand that the endsare more important than the means, and
the endswill forever evolve and always introduce new challenges. You don’t
hesitate to abandon code or methodology in favor of something new that better
solves the current problem. You thrive in doing something that has never been
done before.

Adacado client-side applications contain most of our business rules, and you
will be expected to design, implement, and maintain complicated business logic
as per our architecture. Your designs and code will be expected to effectively
manage data efficacy, data versioning, and all calls to our various APIs.

As a developer at Adacado you will collaborate closely with teammates to
implement and ship new features in a fast paced environment where you catch
errors and deploy same-day fixes on a regular basis. You feel a personal pride
in the code that you produce and enjoy a culture of constant group learning as
we exchange expertise and experience with each other. You have no problems
spending time to try something and then throw it out all-together to start
anew if it doesn’t fit the bill. You understand that the best tool for the job
is teamwork.

The Adacado Platform

The Adacado SAAS platform (and its roadmap) creates many interesting technical
challenges. Adacado is built on Kubernetes, Golang, Vue, and ES6, and utilizes
Node, Postgres, Kafka, Aerospike, and ElasticSearch. We manage an ever growing
army of microservices (150+ unique across 300+ deployments) with special care
in making our applications performant, available, and scalable.

The Adacado Team

Everyone at Adacado believes in our product, making our group close knit. We
live through our trials and tribulations together (often over great Vancouver
craft beer or other libations). Our staff are our most valuable resource.

We provide our team members with competitive compensation with benefits and
stock options, liberal time off, flexible work hours, and a generous skills-
development/education budget. All developers also receive a standup-desk, dual
monitors, and a nerf gun (yes, a nerf gun!)

Adacado is located in the heart of downtown Vancouver, close to public
transit. Everyday is casual day in the office and we provide a fully stocked
kitchen with snacks. We also serve lunch hot and fresh every Friday, and have
in-office craft beer and wine parties and bi-annual company retreats.

Location

This is role is based in our Vancouver office and applicants must be eligible
to work in Canada. Remote applicants WILL NOT be considered.

[https://www.adacado.com/careers/](https://www.adacado.com/careers/)

------
aquabyte
Aquabyte | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE, VISA

Aquabyte ([https://www.aquabyte.ai.](https://www.aquabyte.ai.)), backed by NEA
and Costanoa, top tier investors, is on a mission to revolutionize the
sustainability and efficiency of aquaculture. By making fish farming cheaper
and more viable than livestock production, we aim to mitigate one of the
biggest causes of climate change and help prepare our planet for impending
population growth. Through custom underwater cameras, computer vision, and
machine learning we are able to quantify fish weights, detect sea lice
infestations, and generate optimal feeding plans in real time. Our product
operates at three levels: on-site hardware for image capture, cloud pipelines
for data processing, and a user-facing web application. As a result, there are
hundreds of moving pieces and no shortage of fascinating challenges across all
levels of the stack.

If interested, please apply at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Email your questions to: jobs@aquabyte.ai

Learn more about Aquabyte at:
[https://www.aquabyte.ai](https://www.aquabyte.ai)

We're Hiring:

• Business Operations Associate:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/24a05a2c-56a1-4fea-9388-fb14d...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/24a05a2c-56a1-4fea-9388-fb14da9f6fdc)

• Customer Success Associate:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/c77d196a-a1f4-45fb-a32b-6d9c7...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/c77d196a-a1f4-45fb-a32b-6d9c7f90fad3)

• HR / People Operations Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/337caaca-d479-4e38-835f-ffb4f...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/337caaca-d479-4e38-835f-ffb4fa886a74)

• Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/557f4987-5ed6-4aae-b8c7-b0d30...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/557f4987-5ed6-4aae-b8c7-b0d3011e59eb)

• Deep Learning Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/738c2aa4-faf3-4783-bda4-d14af...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/738c2aa4-faf3-4783-bda4-d14af2199bf0)

• Machine Learning Platform Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/bd6b5197-954d-4190-ae87-0c013...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/bd6b5197-954d-4190-ae87-0c013ae60189)

• Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/baa387e5-c336-4f80-9183-63231...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/baa387e5-c336-4f80-9183-63231f2a81b0)

• Senior Edge (Systems) Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/59b53335-e773-4003-86a7-a008d...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/59b53335-e773-4003-86a7-a008dd474292)

• Senior Technical Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/f02b2d12-badc-41a8-9200-d88cf...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/f02b2d12-badc-41a8-9200-d88cf578bfa9)

• Field Research Associate:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/80b8b5ce-7e51-4b6f-8e16-624d2...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/80b8b5ce-7e51-4b6f-8e16-624d284e9d96)

------
akk2987
Insider, Inc (Business Insider)| Director of Engineering, Software Engineer,
Test Engineer, DevOps Engineer, Javascript Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite |
Full Time

Insider Inc. is the publisher of INSIDER, Markets Insider, and 17
international editions of Business Insider, including the flagship NY-based US
edition. The company pioneered a digital-native approach to news and
information that is social and mobile at its core, for an ambitious and
curious global audience that grew up with digital. The company launched in
2007, and in ten years, Business Insider has grown to become the most favorite
business news brand in the world, when measured by reach. Insider Inc. reaches
a global audience of several hundred million readers and viewers. The company
also offers a subscription research service, Business Insider Intelligence
(BII), that provides in-depth insight, data, and analysis of digital topics.
Every year the company hosts IGNITION, an influential media and technology
conferences. Insider Inc. is a subsidiary of Axel Springer SE. We are always
looking for talented, curious and motivated individuals to join our growing
Engineering team!

Director of Engineering, Editorial Experience: Drive change on our editorial
experience by partnering with Engineers, Designers, and Editors to build an
editorial platform that allows editors to produce their best work.
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABuDgbOPIJKqfX).

Software Engineer, Ecommerce and Subscriptions: Help build out the platforms
for our growing subscriptions and ecommerce teams.
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABuMk0qEXcT6NW).

Javascript Engineer: Insider Inc. is looking for a talented, passionate
javascript engineer to round out our Story Engagement engineering team. You'll
work with a team of talented and enthusiastic web engineers to build seamless,
beautiful and performant user experiences that will delight and inspire our
readers!
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABuAov0Bz48Uu_).

Test Engineer: Contribute to continuous development of automated tests,
support engineering teams to ship high quality products by integrating the
tools necessary to help identify and resolve bugs to make our releases faster,
easier and with increased confidence.
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABuB6ClyYc0Jah).

And more! [https://www.insider-inc.com/careers#careers-open-
roles](https://www.insider-inc.com/careers#careers-open-roles)

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich/Chicago| ONSITE | Full time
|[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

Relayr is the fastest growing and one of the most successful industrial
internet of things organizations. With 250+ employees and 5 years of company
history we are successfully helping companies in industrial markets to
navigate disruption and stay relevant. Our unique combination of applying
world-class technology, powerful financial and insurance offerings, with
dedicated professional services allows us to deliver guaranteed business
outcomes to customers. Our IoT platform development is driven by our engineers
and built using recent technologies. We value good working relationships and
engineers who stand up for their ideas. Using our tools both internal and
external integrators are able to create valuable customer solutions.

We are currently looking for developers to join our teams in Berlin, Munich or
Chicago. Your outstanding passion for all things tech, combined with your
desire to solve our customer’s biggest challenges with innovative solutions
could make this the perfect job for you! We'd love to hear from you! Take a
look at our job postings and see what's right for you.

Open Positions:

Full Stack Solution Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=71](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=71)

Release Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=145](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=145)

Python Developer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=119](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=119)

Data Scientist (m/f) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=78](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=78)

Backend Developer/Data Engineer (m/f) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=81](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=81)

Solution Engineer – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118)

Data Scientist IoT – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=136](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=136)

Check out our career page for other open positions at
[https://relayr.io/about/join-us/](https://relayr.io/about/join-us/) Any
questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
fisherwithac
Rotunda Solutions Inc. | Alexandria, VA | ONSITE | Full-Time |
[http://www.rotundasolutions.com/](http://www.rotundasolutions.com/)

About Us:

Rotunda Solutions is a data analytics, systems engineering and software
engineering firm located in the DC-Metro area. We provide our employees the
opportunity to showcase their technical skills on a portfolio of interesting
projects that provide valuable experience and allow each and every team member
to learn and grow. For those seeking involvement and experience with growing a
start-up, we provide opportunities to get involved in internal work as well.
We provide the excellent benefits of a large company with the culture,
collaboration and communication of a small business. We put employees first!

We are currently looking for an energetic software engineer that specializes
in Java, has a passion for problem solving, and works well in a fast-paced
environment, either independently or with a team. The position will provide
you the opportunity to work with industry-proven methods and tools, as well as
newer technologies as well!

Below are the requirements/details about the position.

Requirements:

\- Must be a U.S. citizen able to obtain a Public Trust clearance

\- 3+ years of Java experience, including experience with the Spring 5
Framework & Spring Boot 2

\- Strong understanding of object-oriented programming concepts/design

\- Excellent written and verbal communication skills

\- Willingness to learn and ask questions

Additional Experience:

\- Familiarity with front-end web technologies/languages/frameworks
(HTML/CSS/JS, jQuery, Vue.js)

\- Familiarity with distributed NoSQL databases (i.e. Apache HBase)

\- Familiarity with distributed messaging queues (i.e. Apache Kafka)

\- Familiarity with the ELK Stack

\- Familiarity with Docker

If you're interested, please send your most up-to-date resume to
recruiting[at]rotundasolutions[dot]com and reference this position/post.

------
juoemeka
CareerMove | Remote

CareerMove helps professionals earn an income without a full-time job by
connecting them with short term gigs in firms ranging from startups to Fortune
500 companies.

We’re a remote-first team that thrives on flexibility and creativeness. Each
team member gets perks like an allowance for co-working space, equipment and
all of the other benefits to help you make the most of your day.

We're hiring for one role check out the job details:
[https://careermove.io](https://careermove.io)

~~~
tinvaan
Just checked the /about page as well, couldn't find a JD yet. Can you expand a
bit about the role?

------
tlc1991
Privitar | Java Backend Engineer | London | Onsite | Full-time | -
[https://www.privitar.com/careers](https://www.privitar.com/careers)

We're a fun Series B funded Data Privacy start-up, and looking for bright,
talented software engineers to build innovative products.

Our Tech Stack: Java, Spark, Spring Boot, Hibernate, Cucumber, AWS

------
guillermoabm
Credijusto | Mexico City or Remote | REMOTE | ONSITE | Full time |
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/credijusto/life](https://www.linkedin.com/company/credijusto/life)

Credijusto exists to broaden financial inclusion. We strive to be the go-to
provider of financial services to Latin American SMEs, starting with Mexico,
with products that are superior on price, speed of delivery and quality of
customer experience. We serve an extremely complex market, and manage that
complexity at scale by building the best possible technological tools and
platforms.

We are looking for developers, data scientists, and engineering managers to
join our onsite team in Mexico City and our remote teams distributed around
the world. Take a look at our job postings and see what's right for you:

Full-Stack Engineer Europe – Remote
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1460578881/?pathWildc...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1460578881/?pathWildcard=1460578881&trk=mcm)

Full-Stack Engineer Latam– Remote
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1533572395/?pathWildc...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1533572395/?pathWildcard=1533572395&trk=mcm)

Full-stack Engineer - Mexico City
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1449509832/?pathWildc...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1449509832/?pathWildcard=1449509832&trk=mcm)

iOS Developer - Mexico City
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1460579306/?pathWildc...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1460579306/?pathWildcard=1460579306&trk=mcm)

Data Engineer - Mexico City
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1533597865/?pathWildc...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1533597865/?pathWildcard=1533597865&trk=mcm)

Engineering Manager - Mexico City
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1533603525/?pathWildc...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1533603525/?pathWildcard=1533603525&trk=mcm)

Email us if you have any questions: galvarez@credijusto.com

------
lugg
Please add DISTRIBUTED when you're actually remote first without exceptions.

Exceptions that make you not really remote, and generally annoying as hell to
search through,

US only

Partial remote

Remote considered

Remote for some roles

Remote in timezone

Remote or onsite

~~~
ScottFree
distributed isn't any better. You'll get back all the companies working with
distributed systems too.

------
ElonMuskrat
Your job application page. Do you seriously expect senior candidates will
have/take the time to write multiple essays on deep topics just to submit an
application?

~~~
dang
This breaks the rules at the top of the thread. Please read and follow those.

We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21126016](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21126016)
and marked it off-topic.

